#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-09
<Mirv> hmm why does my updated mako just flickr and crash unity8...
<Mirv> (54)
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how was your week-end?
<Mirv> hi didrocks, fine (and long!)
<didrocks> heh, I hope you enjoyed your Friday!
<didrocks> did you go outside?
<didrocks> like, were they fireworks and such?
<Mirv> I did go outside, but not that far away. there aren't permissions for "fireworks at will" (like in the New Year), so there would have been only some in some more official festivities places.
<didrocks> yeah, I guess so… ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: did you suffer from issues with latest upstart-app-launch?
<didrocks> Mirv: there is an ABI transition, so it should have picked other packages as well
<Mirv> didrocks: so it seems I have some other problem, I just have unity8 flickering and crashing when I try to open it.
<Mirv> even after I downgraded the upstart-app-launch
<Mirv> and yes upstart-app-launch has the bump now
<Mirv> maybe a time for phablet-flash -b to be sure I'm seeing this on image 54
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, sounds like a phablet-flash -b time :)
<didrocks> can you keep me posted?
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, I just reuploaded an url-dispatcher for the soname libupstart change
<didrocks> Mirv: we don't want the hazardous commit in :)
<Mirv> ok full flash seems to fix whatever problem I had
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, good to know - my device is still flashing
<didrocks> FYI, I've uploaded url-dispatcher from sil2100's branch and disabled automatic rebuilds
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, maybe we should change the driver of content-hub btw.?
<sil2100> didrocks: since from what I see only Ken has the power to top-approve there right now, which is tragic ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, sounds legit, we will need to ping Ken for it
<sil2100> didrocks: do you think it would be wise to switch the driver now to phablet-team (for now), I can do the switch and move trunk to that team so we can approve the ted's branch
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> sil2100: that would be good, but we need Ken to change the driver
<sil2100> didrocks: why? I see I can do that as well on LP, strangely
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, if you can, please do then :)
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: if I recall correctly, the driver doesn't actually matter that much, the only thing that matters is that under which user/team the trunk branch is set to be pushed
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I guess it is the case
<sil2100> didrocks: I re-target ted's branch in a moment as well!
<didrocks> great ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you approve? Would feel silly to do it myself ;p https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/content-hub/ual2/+merge/198210
<didrocks> done
<Mirv> sil2100: I can also run all of the upstart-app-launch tests if you have other stuff to do, since I'm relatively far already
<sil2100> Mirv: my device is free right now, so if there are some big tests that you still didn't run, I can pick those up
<popey> didrocks: FOUND IT!
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1234538
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234538 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled - Applications randomly failed to start" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> popey: ok, sounds like the same bug that is getting to be fixed by upstart-app-launch, let's cross fingers :)
<Mirv> sil2100: well click tests are todo, there are some slow ones there.. dropping_letters_app ubuntu_rssreader_app calendar_app music_app ubuntu_terminal_app ubuntu_clock_app ubuntu_calculator_app ubuntu_weather_app ubuntu_filemanager_app ?
<Mirv> I'm running unity8 + webbrowser, they're quite slow
<popey> bug 1243665 also related
<ubot5> bug 1243665 in qtubuntu "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243665
<popey> so yeah
<popey> hope so
<Mirv> all others run so far
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, then I'll prepare for some click-package testing to make things move faster
<Mirv> updating landing plan as I go
<sil2100> Mirv: doing the same, working now on calendar-app
<sil2100> hmmm, many calendar-app failures, re-running to make sure what's up
<Mirv> sil2100: I've now finished running all except those click tests I listed. so when/if you're happy with your results (compared to the dashboard), feel free to publish
<Mirv> sil2100: I tend to re-run those single failing tests to see if they work alone
<sil2100> Mirv: could you run calendar-app tests on your device?
<Mirv> instead of rerunning the whole suite over and over
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, doing in a moment
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, but here I get 14 failures, that's like almost all tests
<sil2100> Mirv: all the other tests look good so far
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, filemanager also resulted with a lot of tests
<sil2100> Mirv: it looks to me that sometimes it is unable to start the app for testing, resulting with only a white screen instead of the application
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have the same on your device?
<sil2100> Re-running the test usually fixes the issue
<sil2100> Not sure if this can be upstart related?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> The tests are then failing with: "RuntimeError: Could not find autopilot interface for click package 'com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.1.1.95' after 10 seconds." and there is a white screen on my device
<didrocks> sil2100: really weird, doesn't sounds like upstart, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try to downgrade?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, running the tests with content-hub downgraded, should have results soon
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> upstart
<sil2100> ....
<Mirv> sil2100: I got only 2 failures in calendar-app
<sil2100> Ok...
<Mirv> sil2100: and no I haven't seen white screen instead of application kind of thing. now running filemanager.
<Mirv> I simply ran phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable + phablet-click-test-setup + phablet-test-run now for these click tests
<sil2100> Mirv: I see it's unrelated, with downgraded upstart I see the same ;/
<sil2100> Mirv: I would say, let's release
<Mirv> sil2100: well I'll run this test still and since everything seems to be fine at here end, I'll release after that?
<sil2100> Indeed :) Thanks! I wonder what's up with my device, I'll try a reboot and try then
<didrocks> Mirv: did the tests pass?
<sil2100> Mirv: are we ready with everything now? I guess all other tests went fine here, not counting those times I had to re-run in the white-screen case
<Mirv> didrocks: 3 failures, same as #54. so publishing now.
<sil2100> \o/ upstart-app-launch, content-hub and unity-mir + the url-handler that's in daily-release
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> url-dispatcher
<Mirv> didrocks: or actually, after this http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./job/cu2d-misc-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_upstart-app-launch_0.3+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Damn, so many typos today...
<didrocks> Mirv: did you check that there is no common files shipped between -1 and -2?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm afraid the -dev are shipping the same files without replaces:, right?
<didrocks> oh, nm, there is the replaces
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 then
<didrocks> Mirv: remember that url-handler needs to be uploaded manually
<didrocks> url-dispathcer*
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: still around?
<didrocks> sil2100: in case, can you publish them?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, what should I do with url-dispatcher though?
<didrocks> I think we are already really late to get something promoted tonight
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll upload it
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks, but sil2100 is apparently doing it now
<sil2100> content-hub and unity-mir I publish as well
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> url-dishandler
<sil2100> didrocks: as a formality: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.2+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1.diff and http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Services/job/cu2d-services-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_content-hub_0.0+14.04.20131209.1-0ubuntu1.diff ACKed? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> Ok, published, just url-dispatcher left - but I guess didrocks has it covered already
<didrocks> uploaded
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't see content-hub
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, hm, stack is red, wait
<sil2100> Shit
<didrocks> sil2100: can we ensure we look at the stacks when publishing them? ;)
<didrocks> so that we don't end up in situations where things are not published
<didrocks> (or looking at -changes)
<sil2100> but but it rarely ever happens that suddenly cu2d reds our a force publish
<sil2100> bzr: ERROR: Parent not accessible given base "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/content-hub/" and relative path "../../../+branch/content-hub/"
<didrocks> yeah, but better to care rather than being worry
<Mirv> sil2100: that error is maybe because of the content-hub owner?
<didrocks> seems like it can't merge back?
<sil2100> Is it because of my re-targetting branch?
<Mirv> "The lp-propose command returned an error."
<didrocks> probably yeah
<sil2100> Will a redeploy of the stack help?
<didrocks> sil2100: depends, does the bot and you have access right to the redeploy one?
<didrocks> retargeted*
<sil2100> The retargetted one is in ~phablet-team, so it should be fine
<didrocks> ok, so redeploy
<didrocks> with -U
<didrocks> not -US
<sil2100> didrocks: if I force-publish content-hub from the stack now after the redeployment, it won't force a rebuild of the package, just push the one that's in the PPA now, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, this time it went through
<sil2100> didrocks: noting down to make sure stacks get published when publishing
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<cjwatson> Mirv: Could you re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/ubuntu-keyboard-daily-qt52 ?  I'd like to see how it gets on with the new chroot.
<Mirv> cjwatson: retriggered... after ~15 reloads (LP timeouts on recipe pages are really bad)
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+recipebuild/603481
<cjwatson> thanks, let's see
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! You haunted by this as well?
<Mirv> cjwatson: looks good now!
<Mirv> sil2100: dejavu... :D
<cjwatson> Mirv: excellent
<cjwatson> so just stupid handling of forced removals of packages in the chroot, not failed :any support at all
<Mirv> ok then. this is at a good time since I'm about to have a lot more recipe builds against Qt 5.2 right now, and others might have been affected as well.
<Mirv> sil2100: I'd guess your similar issue might be resolved now too
<sil2100> Mirv: yay, although it's no longer an issue, the guys found a workaround for that
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, I'm not really sure to understand something in the build-dep wait
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/url-dispatcher/0.1+14.04.20131209.1-0ubuntu1/+build/5317569
<didrocks> -> but rmadison libupstart-app-launch2-dev
<didrocks> says it's published in -proposed
<didrocks> I'm sure I'm missing an obvious typo mistake…
<cjwatson> it's in universe
<didrocks> oh right
<cjwatson> url-dispatcher source is in main and can only use binaries in main
 * didrocks promotes
<didrocks> yeah yeah
<didrocks> sorry for the ping
<cjwatson> I'll move it
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> it should auto-retry (eventually)
<cjwatson> oh dear, why the new build-dep on liblttng-ust-dev?
<didrocks> I guess it's a question for tedg once he's around
<cjwatson> that'll need to be made architecture-specific - see "apt-cache showsrc ust | grep ^Architecture"
<cjwatson> (please don't make it [!arm64] - make it a subset of the positive architectures supported by ust instead)
<didrocks> oh, so we'll have url-dispatcher blocked in proposed I guess?
<didrocks> as it will be in dep-wait
<cjwatson> yes
<didrocks> cjwatson: why not this !arm64 btw?
<didrocks> but rather listing explicitely
<cjwatson> Two reasons
<cjwatson> Firstly, it's silly not to use the same terms that ust itself does, since the url-dispatcher restriction is a direct consequence of the list of packages supported by ust
<cjwatson> Secondly, we'll have another new port shortly which is also not in ust's list
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I'll use the same list than for ust (including debian ones then)
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> It should also make it easier to visually spot discrepancies in future
<cjwatson> (you could put a comment above it in the control file, e.g.)
<didrocks> (already there ;))
<cjwatson> heh, ok
<didrocks> (uploaded)
<didrocks> cjwatson: in fact, it's upstart-app-launch which deps on ust
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, I just uploaded that one (in addition, to url-dispatcher)
<cjwatson> ok
<didrocks> what's the best way to unblock those in britney once built? I think I need to rebuild all reverse-build-deps of upstart-app-launch
<didrocks> but should I keep them as arch: any and we remove the binaries on other archs to help britney?
<didrocks> or should I list the arch for all of them?
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I guess I'm going to list then
<cjwatson> didrocks: I don't understand.  Why would we remove them?
<cjwatson> Confused.
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, upstart-app-launch is going to dep on a subset of archive it was building against before (so no arm64 for instance) because of ust
<didrocks> I guess as the list is written in debian/control, britney will let go it through
<cjwatson> No
<didrocks> ah?
<cjwatson> Why can't upstart-app-launch continue to build on arm64, just without ust?
<didrocks> ok, for that, we'll need upstream support I guess then
<didrocks> which is then going to block an image promotion
<didrocks> I understood you wanted Architecture: <list>
<cjwatson> No, I was expecting Build-Depends: liblttng-ust-dev [list]
<cjwatson> But it's a question.  Is this truly mandatory now or can it have a sensible fallback?
<didrocks> cjwatson: let me look at the code
<sil2100> The new ust in the archive seems to cause some trouble for us? Or the troublesome part is the upstart dependency here?
<cjwatson> upstart-app-launch, not upstart
<cjwatson> Nothing to do with the new ust either
<cjwatson> Please read the scrollback
<sil2100> Right, by upstart I mean upstart-app-launch, just was saving up typing time
<cjwatson> Please don't do that :P
<sil2100> Ok, so the new dep then ;)
<cjwatson> didrocks: if it's truly mandatory, adding an explicit architecture list achieves nothing and we should remove the binaries
<cjwatson> didrocks: And indeed the changes you uploaded were largely pointless, I'm afraid
<didrocks> cjwatson: it sems to me
<cjwatson> didrocks: If you'd given me an opportunity to review the diffs :P
<didrocks> cjwatson: it seems to be mandatory
<cjwatson> Then it might as well just dep-wait
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, sorry, I was assuming that britney parsed debian/control to take decisions
<cjwatson> An explicit architecture list is just something that needs to be kept in sync in future
<cjwatson> No, it doesn't, and this is well-documented
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration gives the full list of criteria
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I read the page but didn't read back
<cjwatson> I'd actually recommend reverting those changes again if liblttng-ust-dev is mandatory
<cjwatson> They mean that if ust is ported to arm64 in future, url-dispatcher and upstart-app-launch will need changes in sync, while they otherwise wouldn't
<didrocks> cjwatson: agreed, but i'll just prepare that in trunk
<didrocks> without re-releasing
<didrocks> if you don't mind
<cjwatson> sure
<didrocks> ok, so, I guess once upstart-app-launch is built, what is needed is:
<didrocks> * promote the new binaries to main
<didrocks> (if not done already)
<didrocks> * removing the arm64 and powerpc?
<cjwatson> what has powerpc got to do with anything, aside from your vendetta against it? :P
<didrocks> * doing that removal for all deps of libupstart-app-launch*
<cjwatson> ust builds on powerpc
<didrocks> cjwatson: sorry, it was too much at the end of the list for my brain to catch it :)
<didrocks> so yeah, arm64 only
<cjwatson> I'm looking through its rdeps
<didrocks> cjwatson: content-hub, url-dispatcher and unity-mir IIRC
<cjwatson> ugh, painful
<cjwatson> I'm not going to rely on memory ...
<cjwatson> there are indicators and such too
<didrocks> for ust itself, right
<cjwatson> I wish upstream had discussed this with foundations first
<didrocks> yeah, going to be painful :/
<cjwatson> removing architectures is an annoying thing to do
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> cjwatson: can I help for anything?
<cjwatson> don't think so, I'm just chasing the dep chain
<didrocks> ok, revert done in trunks FYI for the arch: list thing
<cjwatson> didrocks: there is one thing - I'm going to need to remove unity-greeter-session-broadcast/arm64, but it only has a run-time dependency on upstart-app-launch, not a build-dep
<cjwatson> didrocks: so if I remove it it'll just reappear on the next upload
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, so for this one, I need to change the binary dep to list archs
<cjwatson> didrocks: do you think it could have an artificial build-dep on upstart-app-launch instead?  that's usually better than a hardcoded arch list
<didrocks> cjwatson: with a comment, I think that could do it, I'll get you something to review
<cjwatson> didrocks: or maybe on a less intrusive binary package
<cjwatson> didrocks: libupstart-app-launch2-dev?  shame there's no unversioned -dev package there
<cjwatson> didrocks: upstart-app-launch itself is quite heavyweight for a b-d, it depends on click/click-apparmor
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I already had that discussion with tedg, hard to get them agreeing on what we need for a -dev
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, doing on libupstart-app-launch2-dev
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> I've removed url-dispatcher and its rdeps
<didrocks> thanks :)
<cjwatson> so I think just upstart-app-launch and unity-greeter-session-broadcast are left
<didrocks> upstart-app-launch has just been published I guess
<didrocks> (seeing it in rmadison)
<cjwatson> I wasn't waiting for that anyway
<cjwatson> since I'm removing things from trusty, it doesn't matter
<didrocks> indeed
<cjwatson> hopefully systemtap/ust will get ported to arm64 soon - I see there's upstream work in progress on it
<didrocks> ah, excellent, so the consideration to dep on ust will be valid or better to still chat with ted?
<cjwatson> it's still a roadblock to new ports; I still think it should be optional
<cjwatson> it's a heavyweight and complex piece
<cjwatson> which is hard to port
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I'm noting to talk to ted then
<cjwatson> thanks
<didrocks> cjwatson: how about that description? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/add-upstart-app-launch-build-dep/+merge/198259
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ok, so seems the only blocker is out of date on arm64: libupstart-app-launch1, libupstart-app-launch1-dev, upstart-app-launch, upstart-app-launch-tools (from 0.3+14.04.20131126-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> not sure if you've done the removal or not already (maybe pending publication, but rmadison says the binaries are still around on arm64 in trusty pocket)
<cjwatson> didrocks: r=me (for whatever that's worth)
<cjwatson> didrocks: I haven't done the removal, am waiting for unity-greeter-session-broadcast to land
<didrocks> cjwatson: you mean, in trunk or in archive? is that blocking? (we have an image build depending on it)
<didrocks> cjwatson: like, if I land it in trunk, I can ensure that we are going to publish the next version with it (in tonight's landing)
<didrocks> just want to get an image build and promoted
<cjwatson> didrocks: trunk would be fine
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I top-approved
<didrocks> fginther: can you give a kick for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/add-upstart-app-launch-build-dep/+merge/198259? image build is depending on that
<didrocks> ah merged :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, so upstart-app-launch binaries and unity-greeter-session-broadcast are the last ones I guess ^
<didrocks> (should be all good now)
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> didrocks: removed
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson and sorry for the trouble, I'm watching the transition and may annoy you or lool for an image build (I don't see the button on cdimage yet)
<cjwatson> it's on iso.qa, not on cdimage
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'll try to sync up with stgraber asap to know where this tool is
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com, log in
<didrocks> (done)
<cjwatson> should be usual sso
<didrocks> I don't see anything
<didrocks> You are currently on: Ubuntu ISO Testing
<didrocks> and then, nothing
<cjwatson> then select "Trusty Daily" on the front page
<cjwatson> check "Ubuntu Touch armhf", scroll to the bottom, check that it says "Request a rebuild" under "Rebuilds", press "Update rebuild status"
<didrocks> in the actions, I only have "passed with no bugs", "subscribe", "unsuscribe"
<didrocks> I logged in checking the touch release team
<didrocks> let me logout and retry
<didrocks> cjwatson: confirming I don't see any Rebuilds section on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/58757/testcases
<cjwatson> try http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<cjwatson> you shouldn't actually *click* on Ubuntu Touch armhf
<cjwatson> just check the checkbox beside it
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah ok, yeah, you're right, was just one path to deep
<didrocks> sorry for being so dummy…
<rsalveti> didrocks: how are we in terms of merging/landing new stuff in the archive?
<rsalveti> didrocks: are we still in a soft freeze to be able to promote an image?
 * rsalveti wants to land a new hybris and ofono
<didrocks> rsalveti: we are in hell :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, I just kicked an image build, for the promotion candidate
<didrocks> rsalveti: I would prefer before we promote it we don't take risks please
<didrocks> we had enough collisions… :/
<rsalveti> ok, will get the code in trunk and available in a ppa for now, will ping you again tomorrow then
<didrocks> rsalveti: let's really cross fingers we can promote this time…
<rsalveti> seems it's really easy to reproduce bug 1258655 with latest image
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in Unity 8 "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
<rsalveti> not sure if we want to fix that first before promoting a new image
<rsalveti> it's kind of a blocker for dogfooding imho
<rsalveti> I could get unity8 to crash a bunch of times in a row
<didrocks> rsalveti: last comment from Saviq told it's not a regression compared to latest promoted image
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, but it seems way easier to reproduce it now
<rsalveti> I was using the phone for a few minutes and could make it crash a few times already
<rsalveti> the issue was probably there already
<didrocks> yeah, just easier to trigger hum…
<rsalveti> but something changed with latest unity8 that made it easier to be triggered
<didrocks> rsalveti: I would still be in favor of promoting (if the tests pass), we still have no unity8 fixes for it and have big issues unfixed in current images
<didrocks> rsalveti: however, putting that one on top of Saviq's team list
<didrocks> does it sound ok for you?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, can easily trigger that
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, let's do that then, promoting but keeping that on top of unity8's team list
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, can easily trigger the bug with r54
<didrocks> be more relax on the power button-side! :)
<rsalveti> yup, sounds fine
<didrocks> joke apart, at least, we'll unleash the flood gate for people to push more updates
<rsalveti> didrocks: did we fix the lack of video carousel?
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, this one is supposed to be fixed
<didrocks> I think there is no carousel if you have few videos (as I have)
<didrocks> but robru tested with more
<rsalveti> and the issue that made us unable to start videos from the lens
<didrocks> (and this is by design)
<rsalveti> let me test :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: meeting!
<didrocks> rsalveti: please do retest, yeah ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: coming?
<kenvandine> didrocks, doh! yeah...
<rsalveti> didrocks: no carousel
<didrocks> no robru
<didrocks> rsalveti: and you do have enough videos to get the carousel?
<rsalveti> but can at least launch the video now
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, I always had carousel with 4 videos
<didrocks> rsalveti: seems it's the official design
<didrocks> from what Saviq told
<rsalveti> what is the minimum amount of videos needed?
<didrocks> I can dig back the bug report
<didrocks> one sec
<Saviq> didrocks, 6
<Saviq> rsalveti, ↑
<rsalveti> hm, interesting, let me try that
<Saviq> bug #1226288
<ubot5> bug 1226288 in Unity 8 "Carousel should only be used when there's enough items" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226288
<didrocks> thanks Saviq!
<Laney> can we have notify-osd released please?
<didrocks> Laney: again a new release?
<Laney> hmm?
<Laney> is it a problem?
<rsalveti> Saviq: yay, working fine :-)
<didrocks> Laney: just trying to ask for a reason :)
<Laney> Fixes a double g_source_remove() or two
<didrocks> Laney: ok, we'll do it
<Laney> the autopkgtest fails which blocks migration of some stuff
<Laney> actually, let me double check that passes now
<didrocks> Laney: robru is doing it now
<Laney> ok
<robru> Laney, is notify-osd trunk ready for release? or is there an MP i should wait for?
<Saviq> rsalveti, cool
<popey> hm, i tried to install an app on #55 and it download failed
<popey> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:176: action started: download_failed
<Laney> robru: it got merged, but just give me 5 minutes to check it fixes the tests
<Laney> would be annoying to have to go around again if not
<robru> Laney, ok
<popey> 2013-12-09 17:14:09,845 - DEBUG - "Fatal error: /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.doflah.realtai_0.1_all.click failed to install.
<popey> Cannot install /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.doflah.realtai_0.1_all.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 133 dnsmasq ssh 8192 Dec  2 20:57 click.ubuntu.com
<popey> wut
<Laney> robru: ya, looks good
<robru> Laney, ok, on it
<Laney> merci
<sergiusens> fginther, do you have a minute to discuss the status of android image builders with jenkins?
<fginther> sergiusens, sure
<sergiusens> fginther, bascially need something like the builder for building ubuntu touch as we had before
<sergiusens> fginther, but to build a different branch from the repo to detect breakages
<popey> bug 1259253
<ubot5> bug 1259253 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Application fails to install after downloading #55 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259253
<fginther> sergiusens, what's in the branch?
<sergiusens> fginther, a git branch
<sergiusens> fginther, well, a bundle of git repos on a different branch; it's for android
<sergiusens> fginther, the branch is just a different android version with our patchset on top
<fginther> sergiusens, don't we already have some jobs that almost do this? is this just a matter of updating them?
<fginther> at least the build part
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, that was my question; we used to have ubuntu-touch-image (the jenkins job); which had a specific assigned builder
<sergiusens> fginther, the builders are sort of hardcoded to the job as we don't want to repo sync ~10GB from scratch all the time
<fginther> sergiusens, so we did retire some of the machines we were using for these jobs
<fginther> sergiusens, but we should be able to identify replacements and get them setup
<sergiusens> fginther, sounds good; need a formal request somewhere?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> sergiusens, yes, please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+filebug
<fginther> sergiusens, do you have a timeline for when this is needed?
<sergiusens> fginther, end of year at the most I think; I'll get back to you on that one (or add it to the bug report
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> thanks to you too :-)
<popey> sergiusens: why did the uid for clickpkg change? see second comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1259253
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259253 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Application fails to install after downloading #55 mako" [Undecided,New]
<popey> it will break app apps for anyone upgrading to #55
<popey> s/apps/upgrades and installs/
<robru> sil2100, are you tinkering with url-dispatcher? i just saw it has a yellow prepare job; if you're working on it i'll leave it with you; otherwise i can fix it
<sergiusens> popey, the clickpkg user is dynamically created on rootfs build
<popey> odd that the users have moved about UIDs
<popey> we shouldn't let that happen IMO
<sergiusens> popey, I guess that's why android uses hardcoded uids
<popey> ☻
<popey> any idea which bit of the toolchain I should move that bug to? It's clearly not ubuntu-download-manager at fault
<sergiusens> popey, we were supposed to move away from hard coded UIDs but this system image stuff would need us to rethink some stuff
<sergiusens> popey, livecd-rootfs would be my guess; but this could probably be fixed with an update hook for the writable parts
<sergiusens> cjwatson, any thoughts on clickpkg uid changing across image updates? ^^
<cjwatson> system image update hook sounds appropriate
<cjwatson> I don't want to give it a fixed uid - it's the wrong trend
<cjwatson> adduser --system is the right thing to be using here
 * popey fettles the description of that bug
<cjwatson> and even if I did give it a fixed uid, it'd still be a different one and we'd need to solve the same problem anyway
<sergiusens> agreed
<cjwatson> it's clearly not ubuntu-download-manager, indeed.  loath though I am to care about this, maybe click should be shipping a system-image hook, seeing as it owns the clickpkg user
<popey> moved it to livecd-rootfs for now. bug 1259253
<ubot5> bug 1259253 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "UID changes for clickpkg user breaks app updates/installs" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259253
<cjwatson> popey: definitely not
<popey> heh
<cjwatson> that's several layers above anything that can do anything about it
<popey> knock yourself out ☻
<cjwatson> I've moved it to click, but won't get to it today
<popey> ok, thanks.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> bfiller: maybe you know already, but the only crash in 55 is from the dialer app: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/55:20131209.1:20131203/5356/dialer-app-autopilot/
<rsalveti> cyphermox: robru: are we promoting 55?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I don't know, are we?
<rsalveti> seems there are still some missing tests for mako
<robru> rsalveti, no idea. i was only working on notify-osd, which is desktop only
<cyphermox> which?
<robru> today
<cyphermox> rsalveti: which? I'm not sure how we'd be involved :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: probably tomorrow only then, didrocks was taking care of it
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> besides pushing the button, I guess it's up to QA
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> didrocks didn't mention any manual testing we should have been doing
<rsalveti> he wants to promote 55 (iirc), so maybe some more manual testing (dogfooding) with it should be good
<bfiller> rsalveti: need to get boiko to take a look
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> rsalveti: didrocks did mention dogfooding
<cyphermox> let's split what's missing and we can do the testage.
<cyphermox> robru: ^?
<popey> rsalveti: i wouldn't promote 55 with bug 1259253
<ubot5> bug 1259253 in click (Ubuntu) "UID changes for clickpkg user breaks app updates/installs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259253
<rsalveti> oh, crap
<popey> rsalveti: Has it been promoted?
<rsalveti> popey: no, but I wanted it to be :-)
<popey> heh
<plars> popey, rsalveti : pity, the automated tests looked so awesome :)
<popey> Well maybe once the mythical mir fix lands we'll get a clean green sheet and we can promote that
<popey> #hopeful
<robru> cyphermox, yeah I can do some testing. what ya need?
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> robru: perhaps nothing after all
<cyphermox> so, what do we do with this image?
<Laney> how do we get adt-britney to notice that there's a new version of notify-osd which passes its autopkgtest?
<cyphermox> Laney: good question. I'd usually ask jibel or pitti about this stuff
<Laney> ok, would rather not force - bugs like this happen fairly regularly so would be good to fix
<thomi> fginther: if we'd like some CI config changes... is the best thing to file a bug? or talk to someone here directly?
<fginther> thomi, lets talk about it first
<thomi> fginther: OK, so the first thing is we'd like the full autopilot test suite to be run daily, on amd64 & i386.
<thomi> pretty soon we'll have the test suite so it can be run on a phone as well, but we're not there yet
<thomi> fginther: I imagine it's already being run *somewhere*, it's just not very visible to us at the moment
<fginther> thomi, ack, we can get amd64 and phone added w/o too much trouble
<thomi> fginther: maybe leave phone off the list for a while, we're not ready for that
<thomi> but we need to know where to go to see the results.
<thomi> and I'll make sure the team knows to look at them
<fginther> thomi, right, just trying to convey that i386 isn't something we've been doing for autopilot tests
<fginther> thomi, so we have no platform configured for that combination
<thomi> fginther: I see. I guess maybe it's time to drop i386 support?
<thomi> I see
<thomi> well, OK, so lets go with amd64 today, amd64 + phone later
<fginther> thomi, ok, we'll make i386 a stretch goal
<thomi> ok :)
<thomi> fginther: the second thing we'd like is for the CI system to block merges that lower the unit test coverage.
<thomi> I've already worked out what commands are needed to run the tests and produce the XML coverage report, so I can send that to someone if it makes it easier.
<thomi> not sure if it works like this, but if it's easy to make jenkins show the coverage numbers (perhaps a graph) somewhere that would be sweet as well, but if not, as long as we block MPs that regress test coverage we'll be happy :)
<fginther> thomi, right. the way we enable coverage for cmake projects isn't going to work here...
<thomi> yeah
<fginther> thomi, if jenkins is aware of code coverage, it can do a trend graph and it has some facilites for failing on coverage metrics
<fginther> will need to review what's easily doable
<fginther> thomi, any thing else?
<thomi> ok. Can you get back to me on that when you have some time? number 2 is less urgent than number 1.
<thomi> fginther: also, while I remember, could you please invite nuclearbob to the subunit  & dashboard meeting? (https://www.google.com/calendar/render?eid=aGd1bDJhNjY3OTZlb3V1bmVoaWhjanAybzRfMjAxMzEyMDlUMjEwMDAwWiB0aG9taS5yaWNoYXJkc0BjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t&sf=true&output=xml)
<fginther> thomi, will do on both items
<thomi> thanks man, I'll owe you... several :)
<fginther> thomi, I'll create a bug in momento
<fginther> thomi, can you review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1259334 and add the details for collecting code coverage?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259334 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add autopilot suite and code coverage gating to autopilot MPs" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> fginther: yup, will add the info this afternoon
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-10
<thomi> fginther: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1259334/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259334 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add autopilot suite and code coverage gating to autopilot MPs" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> let me know if you need anything else.
<didrocks> hey cjwatson_, did you confirm bug #1259253 is due to click? if that's the case, are you going to work on a fix so that we can promote an image again?
<ubot5> bug 1259253 in click (Ubuntu) "UID changes for clickpkg user breaks app updates/installs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259253
<didrocks> seems indeed, we need a fixed user id for click
<popey> didrocks: on irc he said he didn't want to go down the path of fixed UIDs but instead have a hook
<popey> let me find it
<didrocks> popey: hey! ah ok, I think seeing how people want to see a new promoted image, an ETA will be necessary
<popey> didrocks: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/09/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t17:43
<popey> ya
<Mirv> I wonder if the time from "built" in PPA to becoming published could be shortened. I've an example here of a package finished building 17 minutes ago and still shown in LP as not published.
<didrocks> cjwatson_: popey: do you know if reverting would help? Doesn't seem in the code (in fact, this issue is there for a long time I guess), but just checking as I guess this question will be asked to me
<popey> Good question didrocks but I don't know what piece of the toolchain caused it to juggle the UIDs.
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/url-dispatcher/direct_releases/+merge/198343 <- to fix the url-dispatcher changelog
<sil2100> didrocks: I also cherry-picked the arch change, was that correct?
<sil2100> I mean, correct to cherry-pick it?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I didn't push push that branch? I though I did
<didrocks> sil2100: no, just cherry-pick the changelog
<didrocks> sil2100: as per discussion here yesterday, we don't need the arch change
<sil2100> Ok, so I'll remove the arch switch
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: then, feel free to push directly
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cjwatson_> didrocks: reverting wouldn't help
<cjwatson_> didrocks: it's not *due* to click, but click is probably the best place for a fix
<cjwatson_> didrocks: and yes, I'm going to work on a fix
<didrocks> yeah, what I thought, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> grump, this is an unhelpful time for my grouper to apparently have trouble charging enough off USB
<cjwatson> the emulator doesn't have system-images yet, does it?
<xnox> cjwatson: i think we started generating them, but there is no system image upgrade yet.
<xnox> cjwatson: in the past jodh did get remote access to a phone. and (reboot recovery / reboot) should work....
<jodh> xnox, cjwatson: yeah, thanks to rsalveti.
<cjwatson> I should be able to manage
<cjwatson> (it seems to be charging off mains OK-ish)
<cjwatson> and worst case I can fake something up in the emulator
<didrocks> cjwatson: if you need help/testing, I can try on my phone if you have a list of things do try
<cjwatson> didrocks: I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550937/ should do it - but I should be able to test this in the emulator, I think
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh, you are forced to chown the path when starting click, there is no hook at the boot level to keep the uid stable (not fixed, but stable for a given installation)?
<cjwatson> even if there were it would still be a change from previous images
<cjwatson> the clickpkg user is created with adduser --system as part of the system image
<cjwatson> so boot level is too late - the problem is the image has changed
<popey> I can test this if someone tells me what I need to do ☻
<cjwatson> thanks but not ready yet
<didrocks> yeah, not sure if in the long term (not possible for that one), but we should have a file stored across upgrade with user <-> uid (same for groups) and reapply it
<cjwatson> well, there's no point storing it across upgrade
<cjwatson> like I say, the users are created on the image builder
<popey> ok, feel free to ping if/when there's something to test
 * popey gets lunch
<didrocks> yeah, I get your point
<cjwatson> it's only a problem for dynamic system users that'll have files created in userdata, which is hopefully not many
<cjwatson> and yeah, this is kind of an unfortunate hack, but at least it's simple
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> morning
<fginther> sil2100, meeting?
<sil2100> fginther: ouch! Though it's next week?
<sil2100> Joining
<fginther> sil2100, just an update on progress/issues
<cjwatson> could I have a landing slot for ask 217 please?
<sil2100> Damn, almost burnt my kitchen down
<sil2100> Another good reason why I shouldn't cook
<sil2100> That's why I'm eating out most of the time as well
<cjwatson> (fairly urgently if possible, as I'm told this is a promotion blocker)
<sil2100> Let me take a look between bites - I'll add it now
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure, please just do
<cjwatson> ok, thanks, uploading
<didrocks> (no really need to ask for any promotion blocker)
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for the fix! \o/
<didrocks> ok, I'll exercise now I guess (only time I can find)
<didrocks> time for migrating from proposed to the archive, lool, do you mind kicking up an image build once click is in the release pocket?
<didrocks> hey lool btw :)
<lool> sure
<lool> hey!  :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
<lool> 0.4.13 I assume
<didrocks> lool: correct! :)
<didrocks> plars: so we'll need q-jenkins up and operational (if not already) in ~1h30 and all your karma to get image #57 be THE one :)
<plars> didrocks: yep, it's ready to go
<didrocks> great ;)
<lool> cjwatson: ah!  I remember raising this case to stgraber just before vUDS as something we should check in image builds
<lool> (UIDs changing across image builds)
<lool> I guess we could make it system-image's problem to some extent, albeit scanning all filesystems is a bit tricky; or we could have some special UID remapping thing
<cjwatson> I'm not expecting it to be a desperately common thing
<cjwatson> so while it's a bit kludgy, it doesn't seem terrible to handle it user-by-user
<lool> cjwatson: did we review potential issues with usbmux and dnsmasq uids changing?
<cjwatson> trade-off between complexity required to handle it case-by-case and complexity required to be really clever
<lool> cjwatson: it's probably fairly easy to fail the image build if etc/passwd changes without a review of the new one as a stop gap to detect the most likely case?
<cjwatson> not really because that requires the image builder having a record of the previous image build
<lool> we could have that in the image config
<lool> expected-passwd-file
<cjwatson> which requires somebody keeping track of it, hence more image build failures - I'm not sure it's worth it?
<lool> well how will we prevent this from happening in the future?
<cjwatson> I don't think this is going to be a common thing
<lool> this seems to be a case where just the installation order changed, not even the list of packages
<cjwatson> files in userdata with ownership that isn't just an ordinary user are going to be really rare
<cjwatson> I don't want to add any complexity for dealing with it until we've seen multiple cases, frankly
<lool> cjwatson: but it could be any private files created by daemons etc.
<lool> like /var/lib/xyz that we mapped to /userdata
<cjwatson> like I say, if we see multiple real (not hypothetical) cases ...
<sil2100> fginther: hello! Could you re-paste me the bzr branch again for the docs?
<cjwatson> usbmux is used in a udev rule, so won't be persistent across boots
<sil2100> fginther: it seems I closed the window that I written it in on
<fginther> sil2100, one moment
<cjwatson> I think dnsmasq is only actually used by the dnsmasq package which isn't on touch images - it's just created in dnsmasq-base to simplify the maintainer's life
<lool> ok
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: ci.u.c is down
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> lool: click 0.4.13 is in the archive now per rmadison
<cjwatson> in the release pocket, that is
<lool> yup, kicking a build
<lool> building
<fginther> sil2100, lp:ubuntu-ci-services-itself
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> didrocks: how are we today, can I push ofono & hybris? :-)
<rsalveti> it's not even in landing plan yet :-(
<rsalveti> added yesterday to the landing asks
<lool> didrocks: cdimage image build finished; system-image might still be running
<tsdgeos> guys, any idea what's wrong in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/1382/console ?
<tsdgeos> seems that it's not getting an ip address?
<sil2100> rsalveti: hi! I think we still didn't promote an image, sadly we discovered a big blocker in click that slowed us down
<sil2100> rsalveti: a fix is in and released already, but I guess didrocks won't want to land anything new until this is not finally published
<rsalveti> sil2100: right, that's fine
<rsalveti> hopefully the next image will be the promoted one :-)
<popey> rsalveti: as i understood it nothing was going into the image until we're all green
<didrocks> rsalveti: I really hope it will be THE one, yeah ;)
<didrocks> need to have tests + dogfooding results first
<popey> didrocks: when we expecting it?
<popey> guess you're waiting on click first?
<popey> oh, 57 is built
<didrocks> popey: yeah, it's there, waiting on test results now :)
<popey> i just reset mine to read-only and realised I now have 57
<rsalveti> let me flash 57 :-)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-10-164830.png
<popey> the font in the address bar looks odd
<popey> kalikiana_: is the font deliberately compressed like that?
<kalikiana_> what do you mean by compressed? if this is about font sizing Kaleo is probably the one to ask
<popey> the font seems squished compared to previous releases
<popey> Kaleo: is this font change intentional? http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-10-164830.png vs http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-10-165306.png
<popey> didrocks: all green for me aside from location, but just because that takes *ages* to get a lock, so hanging my phone out the window now
<didrocks> popey: don't catch a cold!
<didrocks> popey: you even tried calling?
<popey> yes
<popey> both directions
<didrocks> (even if I doubt anyone is using a phone like that)
<didrocks> \o/
<popey> see the https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<popey> its all accurate
<robru> cyphermox, kenvandine: so for lp:cordova-cli, the deban/copyright file was generated by a script I wrote that searches for and parses package.json files to figure out the copyright. It's not perfect, so some copyright clauses in the file are actually missing. But most of them are good.
<didrocks> popey: ah, you are the mako line!
<didrocks> :)
<popey> ya
<cyphermox> ah, that answers my question on #ubuntu-desktop then :)
<robru> cyphermox, i didn't use the tool you suggested, I wrote a 10-line python script to scan & report every license it could find
<robru> cyphermox, it solved the lintian warning about duplicate fields
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cordova-ubuntu/cordova-cli/trunk/view/head:/debian/copyright#L13 but now there's some 'blank' license clauses like this oen
<cyphermox> robru: the big problem I have with it is that I'm not sure if it correctly parses as you expect it, as per DEP-5
<cyphermox> Multiple Files paragraphs are allowed. The last paragraph that matches a particular file applies to it.
<cyphermox> ^ in that sense, some paths match twice or more :/
<cyphermox> robru: what license do you expect the blanks to mean? Public domain?
<robru> cyphermox, unknown. I expect them to mean "you must manually investigate what license this is, because it could not be programmatically determined"
<cyphermox> ok, so stuff that still needs to be done
<cyphermox> alright :)
<robru> cyphermox, kenvandine: https://gist.github.com/robru/7894514 this is the script I used to generate this file, so you can see it looks for the 'license' key inside package.json, and failing that it tries some heuristics on a 'LICENSE' file in the same directory as package.json, but it doesn't always work out
<robru> cyphermox, kenvandine: so there are 744 lines in debian/copyright (not counting license texts), so I say we just split it up into 248-line chunks and each focus on a separate area
<kenvandine> wow... what a beast!
<robru> kenvandine, you can do lines 0-248, cyphermox you can do 248-496, and then I'll do the rest
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> kenvandine, it's the node.js way! :-/
<cyphermox> robru: how did you deal with the jshint licensing problem? evil json license?
<robru> cyphermox, haven't looked at it yet. not very familiar with that issue.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> that was the lintian warning cordova-cli source: license-problem-json-evil node_modules/cordova/node_modules/jshint/src/stable/jshint.js
<cyphermox> I'll look into it, seems like it's part of my lines too :)
<cyphermox> I'll need to search through debian-devel to get background info on it
<robru> oh, the 'do no evil' clause. fuck, that clause itself is evil.
<kenvandine> wow, there is no sign of any sanity in this source
<robru> kenvandine, nope! but what you're seeing is how the npm tool installs modules, so this is the officially sanctioned node.js way of doing business.
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: shit, I actually found one that doesn't have a license. What do we do with this?
<kenvandine> strip it out?
<kenvandine> i found one that has no source... it's just a package.json file
<kenvandine> bundlerecurs
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> robru: do you see a license file anywhere? or license info in the files?
<cyphermox> robru: otherwise you'll need to look online to see if there's any way you can figure out what license it really should be... and if it can't be found, it will need to be removed
<kenvandine> one i found no reference for a license, but when i went to the url linked in the json file, there had been a license file added in master :)
<robru> kenvandine, so it turns out a lot of them are actually dummy no-op packages that are part of the npm test suite. I would just delete all the stanzas that match files under */npm/test/*, assume they're licensed the same as npm.
<kenvandine> i've now found 2 that have nothing really
<kenvandine> they are in disabled dirs
<cyphermox> assuming you find the same files/project online with a license then you'd likely need to update to use those files rather than the ones you already have, since the licensing may have changed due to changes in the file
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, I found at least 10 like that, just delete the stanza
<kenvandine> they are under npm/test/disabled/
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, for range-parser, I did 'grep -iR copy' and 'grep -iR licen', it came up with nothing. no mention of licensing in the readme, or in any source files
<cyphermox> robru: ok, I'll take a look too just in case, but it probably will have to be removed
<cyphermox> robru: btw I haven't started with my lines just yet, will soon though
<robru> cyphermox, oh yeah, upstream git seems to mention MIT license
<cyphermox> I'm trying to finish testing an update of ModemManager first
<cyphermox> any email in the project file or something?
<cyphermox> we could also email the author to find out for sure
<cyphermox> I hope the new MM makes the remainder of my non-working modems work :)
<robru> cyphermox, https://github.com/visionmedia/node-range-parser#license here we go, yeah MIT
<robru> cyphermox, kenvandine: ok I did my section and pushed to trunk already.
<kenvandine> robru files: */cli/* is ambiguous
<kenvandine> it's under jshint and ripple-emulator
<kenvandine> different source
<robru> kenvandine, hrm. I guess split it into two stanzas, one saying */jshint/*/cli/* etc?
<kenvandine> and there is a */ripple-emulator/* and */jshint/* already
<robru> kenvandine, oh, in that case just drop */cli/* then, assuming it's licensed the same as the parents?
<kenvandine> ah, the license/copyright matches for ripple-emulator
<kenvandine> so i guess i just need to make this jshint/cli
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, the key there is that the jshint one is jshint/node_modules/cli, which means that cli is a different module that jshint depends on. The other ones are like npm/doc/cli, it's part of the npm package.
<robru> kenvandine, how were you checking for ambiguity?
<robru> (I've just been trying to find licensed for ones that were missing, I wasn't confirming the ones that were already listed)
<kenvandine> find . -type d -name FOO
<kenvandine> and looking in the sources of all the results
<cyphermox> right
<kenvandine> found one where the author isn't the in the copyright of the actual source, someone else is
<robru> kenvandine, awesome.
<cyphermox> robru: didn't you expect this for js stuff?
<cyphermox> it's typically stuff that people don't think will get reused and don't bother licensing until much later
<robru> cyphermox, well, I dunno, somebody at some point decided to bet the entire company on this so I was expecting it was going to be a little bit more professional.
<cyphermox> ahah :)
<cyphermox> isn't cordova backed by this large company too?
<cyphermox> or was it something else you showed me related to cordova?
<robru> cyphermox, well it started out as Adobe PhoneGap, but I guess Adobe dropped it? It's just 'Apache Cordova' now.
<kenvandine> adobe
<cyphermox> robru: also, you should know the desktop team motto:  "Nor rain, nor sleet, nor poorly licensed, humongous monstrosity projects will stop this software engineering from doing his job"
<cyphermox> ;)
<robru> cyphermox, haha. it's not stopping me! it's just a huge mess
<cyphermox> I agree
<robru> cyphermox, I guess certain release team members will faint when they see this ;-)
<cyphermox> but we'll get though it :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> or run screaming
<robru> cyphermox, i mean, the package upload is going to be one thing, but the MIR is going to be the very definition of Fun.
<cyphermox> ahahha
<cyphermox> you want to MIR this too?
<cyphermox> :D
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, of course! it's part of the convergence strategy! this is like the core runtime for cross-platform phone apps, it has to be part of the system by default and it has to be part of the desktop too ;-)
 * cyphermox doesn't know if he should cry or laugh, opts to LOL for a while
<robru> cyphermox, maybe the MIR can wait for next cycle...
<robru> cyphermox, personally my feeling is that we should not bother MIR'ing phone stuff into the desktop. we should just get the phone images to the point where they can run on desktops nicely, and then just drop the entire desktop seed entirely. MIR'ing everything seems like a ton of extra paperwork for nothing.
<cyphermox> well, there's an usefulness to it
<cyphermox> it also serves to assess we can support that stuff for a while without too much loss of sanity, and not too high a body count
<robru> cyphermox, oh, actually, i just realized: this is just the developer tool, not the runtime. so this part doesn't need to be MIR'd. and I guess the runtime doesn't need to be MIR'd either because the official plan is to just to have each click package vendor it's own runtime.
 * robru breathes a huge sigh of relief
<cyphermox> guess it's just slightly less horrible that way
<kenvandine> yikes... "*/examples/* matches tons
<robru> kenvandine, oops. Probably most of those match parent packages?
<robru> kenvandine, "find -type d -path '*node_modules/examples*'" matches none, so I guess just delete that stanza
<kenvandine> whew
<robru> kenvandine, in fact, maybe I should strip those from the packages...
<cyphermox> what do you mean?
<cyphermox> oh, the examples
<cyphermox> yeah, esp if that reduces the binary size by a bunch, it could be a win
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, just checking what the size reduction is
<robru> cyphermox, mmm, negligible (on the order of kb's). 'du -cha' reports the size as '11M' with or without the examples.
<cyphermox> boo
<kenvandine> the copyright policy says public-domain isn't subject to copyright
<kenvandine> but Copyright is a required field
<kenvandine> i guess i just put public-domain there too
<robru> kenvandine, which is public domain?
<kenvandine> cycle
<robru> kenvandine, does that package excplicitly say public domain? because that's different than if it says nothing.
<kenvandine> the source does
<cyphermox> yeah we just write public-domain in that case
<cyphermox> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<kenvandine> robru, actually online it says public domain
<kenvandine> but the version from npm doesn't
<kenvandine> otherwise the source seems the same
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/cordova-cli/licenses
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<kenvandine> robru, i left one as FIXME
<kenvandine> i couldn't find anything
<robru> kenvandine, whoa, 1986? for real?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> and 1989
<robru> kenvandine, impressive to have written javascript back then...
<cyphermox> javascript didn't exist back then
<cyphermox> that's pretty cool still :)
<robru> kenvandine, merged, thanks. just waiting on yours, cyphermox. I'm out for breakfast, brb
<cyphermox> robru: ack
<robru> cyphermox, kenvandine: back
<cjwatson> so did that last image work out to be promotable?
<cjwatson> everything sounded good earlier but it's not in trusty yet
<popey> cjwatson: tests still running
<popey> looks good but not 100% http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<popey> (yet)
<cjwatson> improvement over 32?
<popey> yes, absolutely
<popey> 88/85% vs 97/93%
<cjwatson> right, but most images since 32 have been numerically better
<cjwatson> so I guess we aren't just doing a ratchet?
<cjwatson> and more failures than 56
<popey> i suspect the failures are dodgy tests which sometimes fail, sometimes  pass
<popey> so we have to re-run them
<robru> cyphermox, have you started the copyright work yet? if you're busy with other things maybe I'll just do it.
<cyphermox> working on it as we speak
<cyphermox> just being thorough
<robru> cyphermox, ok no worries.
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> I'm still concerned by the structure, though
<cyphermox> like, the stanzas in debian/copyright although machine-readable, they're not machine-checkable, I think
<cyphermox> because in theory the last match for a file is what applies, I think it's possibly wrong
<cyphermox> but so far the data is correct though
<robru> cyphermox, I'm not sure what you mean. What change would be necessary to fix it?
<robru> cyphermox, the intention was that the stanzas should match loosely, because npm vendors in the same projects multiple times.
<cyphermox> rewriting to not just list */$project/* but rather possibly listing each of the instances of the project in subdirectories together
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I understand the intention, it's correct
<cyphermox> I just want to check that it will pass review so we don't do this insanity twice :)
<robru> cyphermox, the problem with using absolute paths is that it's possible it might change at any given time.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> the repetition of the same package and versions is pretty insane
<cyphermox> I wish there was a better way to handle this, but there isn't really one besides removing everything, and reorganizing everything in a flat directory tree with the version numbers and symlinking the hell out of it
<cyphermox> that's assuming even that there were no changes in the files in node_modules for some projects
<robru> cyphermox, my understanding is that the reason all the modules are duplicated is because different versions are being depended upon.
<robru> cyphermox, although if there was an automated way for checking duplicated modules and de-duplicating them, I would be all for reducing it.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it doesn't exist yet
<cyphermox> though it's possible for all the projects that have a project.json
<cyphermox> but let's get this to work in the first place. I'm about halfway done I think
<robru> cyphermox, my understanding of the node.js module loader is that it just progressively looks further and further up the path, so eg if you had node_modules/foo and node_modules/bar/node_modules/foo that were the same, you could just delete the second one, and it would all still work because it would find the first one instead.
<robru> cyphermox, well it does "work" in the sense that you can install it, and /usr/bin/cordova runs as expected.
<cyphermox> not sure
<cyphermox> the versions might differ
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, that's what I mean. if it turned out that the versions were the same, you could just delete the one with the deeper path, and whatever was depending on it would seamlessly find the higher-up one.
<robru> cyphermox, not sure how we'd check that though. we'd have to scan the whole thing to create a list of every possible node module, and then we'd have to iterate over every pair of same-named modules, and then diff them, and if there was any difference we'd have to preserve them.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> that's why I mentioned reorganizing in a new structure with version numbers and symlinking to the right one where it's used
<robru> cyphermox, god, what a nightmare.
<cyphermox> that way "deeper" paths would still get the right version with less duplication
<cyphermox> and yeah, also why I say let's just make it work for now ;)
<cyphermox> as is, I mean
<robru> cyphermox, looks like 334 total node modules, 135 unique ones.
<robru> cyphermox, (the previous numbers I PM'd you were based on package.json files which it turns out has a lot of false positives due to testsuites. these numbers are based on 'folders under node_modules', much more accurate)
<robru> cyphermox, interesting! so just as a random check, it does look like plist module is duplicated bit-for-bit identically.
<robru> cyphermox, I think I will write a short script for identifying duplicates and eliminating them, see if it works
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so, how useful is jshint to cordova again ? :)
<robru> cyphermox, no idea. something brings it in.
<robru> cyphermox, I just tried using cordova with the duplicated plist removed, and it seems to be working. you could try deleting jshint and then try to use cordova and see if it breaks (build your own package locally)
<robru> cyphermox, i'll send you the instructions for running cordova
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> I still need to look some more into it (will as soon as I finish the rest) but it really does look to me like it absolutely cannot be shipped
<robru> cyphermox, well... can't be shipped in debian, right? surely we can get away with it?
<robru> cyphermox, ok, instructions setn
<cyphermox> robru: nope
<cyphermox> if it can't be shipped in Debian it can't be in main or universe
<cyphermox> that does still leave restricted/multiverse, *maybe* but I don't know the details about those
<robru> cyphermox, alright
<cyphermox> seems like there maybe is a reimplementation of jsmin in libv8
<cyphermox> so I'm assuming there's possibly a way to reimplement jshint in a way that is alright
<robru> cyphermox, so I was just able to identify 41 cases of two node modules being *identical*, i think that's a strong case for adding deduplication.
<cyphermox> I recon a license "I don't care" means public-domain.
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553190/ ;-)
<cyphermox> version numbers?
<robru> cyphermox, those pairs were identified by running 'diff -rq' on them, which means they are bit-for-bit *identical* across all files in all subdirectories.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then it would be good if your script could also extract the version number from package.json
<cyphermox> because within these "pairs" you're likely to have pairs of the same project name but different version numbers
<cyphermox> at least, I manually identified 7 or so copies of one of the projects in my list
<cyphermox> 2 of which where one version, and others were 2 other versions
<robru> cyphermox, right. that's why I run 'diff -rq'. it confirms that they are completely identical, right down to every typo in every comment. there are *no possible differences*
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> the version numbers are still important, otherwise you still won't be able to differentiate things. or it would just be ad-hoc replace where you can
<cyphermox> that wouldn't be much cooler, it would still make it a lot of manual work for you
<robru> cyphermox, i don't understand what you're even talking about. the version numbers are defined within package.json, and package.json is *in the directory*, which is *confirmed to be identical*
<robru> cyphermox, they can't possible be different versions because that would show up in the diff
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> hold on, I'll grab an example
<cyphermox> so inherits looks like a pretty good example
<cyphermox> your script has identified a bunch of duplicates
<cyphermox> within these groups, it would still be good to know the version number so for once you can know that those are all duplicates of the same version
<cyphermox> but then it becomes even more useful if you want to take this one step further and factor out any further duplication: take the other copies of different versions of inherits out in the same way
<cyphermox> so I'm just suggesting things here -- you're the maintainer so you get the last word ;)
<cyphermox> I'm thinking a structure parallel to cordova/node_modules that has <nodule>/<version> and symlinking that to wherever that nodule is being used
<cyphermox> that way you know for sure that you only have one copy of each nodule and version, and just add a symlink in the right location if project XYZ suddently grows a dependency on ABC
<robru> cyphermox, hmmm, ok. I like the idea of flattening the heirarchy, that does simplify a lot of the logic of trying to navigate this web of duplicate-pairs
<cyphermox> still, it's going to be painful to do it the first time anyway
<cyphermox> and I'm not sure how well it would be seen to do too much frankensteining of a project
<robru> cyphermox, well, I'll just write a script that does it. in fact, the script I have for finding dupes is already halfway there, since it builds a dict of the locations of all nodules. ;-)
<cyphermox> unless cordova is already just about nothing and you pulled everything else manually
<cyphermox> in which case I am amazed that you did, and sad for you ;)
<robru> cyphermox, the branch as it appears is almost entirely pristine; it's a dump of exactly how npm installs the nodules. the only 'work' i did can be seen under debian/ (particularly debian/rules, which shows exactly how node_modules directory is created)
<robru> cyphermox, ok, I'm gonna do this heirarchy flatting thing, it's the only sane way to handle deduplication I see. but first I'm gonna break for lunch. can you MP your copyright fixes for now?
<cyphermox> once I'm done yeah
<cyphermox> sorry it's taking me forever
<robru> cyphermox, haha, no worries.
<cyphermox> before you do deduplication let's discuss this in #ubuntu-release?
<cyphermox> just to not start it if they think we shouldn't bother, discuss options, etc.
<robru> cyphermox, well I can't see the release team preferring a package that contains two of every vendored module...
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> me neither, but maybe symlinks aren't great either :)
<robru> cyphermox, so I haven't created the symlinks yet, but here's what the flat list looks like with version numbers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553399/
<robru> cyphermox, it's depressing how many have 3 or 4 different versions
<cyphermox> yeah
<robru> cyphermox, "yes, we need at least 4 different versions of the library that parses version numbers"
<robru> (semver)
<cyphermox> robru, check out the homepage link for ./node_modules/plugman/node_modules/npm/test/packages/npm-test-platform/package.json
<robru> cyphermox, wow, how relevant and informative!
<cyphermox> or you know, any other of the npm tests :)
<cyphermox> npm-test-private is really informative too
<cyphermox> (my feeling about cordova in general)
<robru> cyphermox, is it wrong that I like Rick Astley? I always watch the whole video whenever somebody rickrolls me.
<cyphermox> hahaa
<robru> I love the dancing bartender. he's so funny! the first shot of him, he's not sure he likes Rick. Kinda gives a questioning snarl. But then he starts doing backflips!!
<cyphermox> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cordova-cli/copyright/+merge/198475
<robru> cyphermox, thanks!
<cyphermox> and now I'm going offline to have dinner
<cyphermox> bbl
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-11
<didrocks> cjwatson: infinity: lool: hey, once on of you is around, can you promote image #57 please? (not #58, really #57). Thanks!
<popey> \o/
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<lool> didrocks: ah have only donethis once, let me see if I can still do it
<didrocks> lool: ogra mentionned a text file to explain it
<lool> yeah, reading it
<lool> so I've marked 20131210.1 as current
<lool> now checking the system-image rune
<didrocks> ok ;)
<lool> didrocks: copying between channels now
<lool> didrocks: uhoh
<lool> Exception: Specified file doesn't exists: /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/trusty/mako/version-33.tar.xz
<lool> Exception: Invalid path '/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/pool/device-52145cdb57757c388b473c3751e0613d8b5eb60d46907eba9c044bbb3e55755f.delta-device-41930e69e6cb637c3450c6611c84027dd3bcf927d8f04a49fbdabd7ea33e6e03.tar.xz'.
<didrocks> lool: hum… doesn't sound good
<lool> didrocks: sent an email to stgraber with you in Cc:
<didrocks> lool: so, I guess we can't promote an image for now? /me will have again rick and mark poking me I guess :/
<lool> didrocks: It might be due to the keep thing
<lool> also, not sure why goldfish isn't there
<didrocks> yeah, it's weird
<lool> eh guess what, we never promoted a goldfish image
<didrocks> lool: what is a goldfish image?
 * didrocks is totally out of date on this system
<lool> it's the emulator
<didrocks> ah ok
<lool> ok, I promoted image 1 for goldfish in trusty based on 57
<lool> not sure why *this* worked
<didrocks> lool: I'm interested in cathing up on all this infra, do you have time at 11am this morning? We can exchange infos on CI Airline and this :)
<lool> I have limited time at 11
<lool> but yeah
<lool> didrocks: so apparenlty promotion worked on everything except mako
<didrocks> the one that most people use :)
<lool> hmm no
<lool> maguro: 33, grouper: 33, mako: 32, manta: 32
<lool> which is consistent with the fact I've received two exceptions
<didrocks> ok, at least, it's a transaction
<didrocks> not sure why maguro and grouper has a different version than mako and manta
<lool> didrocks: because promotion worked for them
<didrocks> lool: but it should be #57?
<lool> didrocks: not sure, doesn't it have different counters per channel?
<lool> I am not sure we can bump the count to the -proposed one
<lool> it does have ubuntu=20131210.1
<didrocks> lool: waow, seems we have a lot of numbers not matching then
<lool> didrocks: ok, retried manta and it worked
<lool> retrying mako now
<lool> well, in a few
<lool> didrocks: worked too for mako
<lool>             "description": "ubuntu=20131210.1,device=20131203,version=33",
<lool> didrocks: so we should be all good now
<lool> didrocks: but we should followup with stgraber on what caused this
<lool> tty at 11
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ok, thanks for retrying :)
<didrocks> and I'm really unsure about those version == 33, this is weird
<popey> my phone sees 57
<popey> was on 33
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-11-091611.png
 * popey crosses fingers and presses "Install & Restart"
<popey> didrocks: after updating to 57 from 33, I had a full two minutes of load average 6 while apparmor_parser chugged through the apparmor profiles with a black screen
<popey> when you mail out the update you may want to let people know that it takes a while for unity to appear post-update
<didrocks> popey: hum, let me try to confirm it
 * didrocks reflash 33
<popey> I have a LOT of clicks installed
<popey> it's a known issue
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ adb shell ls -l /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ | wc -l
<popey> 139
<didrocks> popey: isn't the chown for click?
<popey> hmm, about still says my phone is on 33
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> current build number: 33
<popey> wat
<didrocks> lool: see, the 33 is really suspicious ^
<didrocks> popey: can you dpkg -l unity8?
<didrocks> or even click
<popey> ii  unity8         7.84+14.04.2 armhf        Unity 8 shell
<didrocks> popey: and click?
<popey> ii  click          0.4.13       armhf        Click packages
<didrocks> ok, so it's a labelling issue
<didrocks> you are at least on latest
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-11-092541.png
<popey> ^^ latest
<popey> which it gets via system-image-cli I guess
<popey> which reports the incorrect image number
<didrocks> yeah, I think so
<didrocks> lool: maybe it's an override that ogra is using? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<sil2100> I wonder why google logs me out all the time
<ogra_> lool, you used README.mark-current from my homedir on nusakan ?
<ogra_> please make sure the image ID stays always the same when promoting
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^^
<ogra_> (the README needs goldfish added, sorry, fixing ow)
<Mirv> didrocks: if I heard correctly you might have 20 mins of time, so since so far looks good (I continue testing still for some time) could you ack? dialer-app http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dialer-app_0.1+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1.diff telepathy-ofono http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Network/job/cu2d-network-head-3.0pub
<Mirv> and history-service http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_history-service_0.1+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: sure, looking
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, do you know why there is no more dialer-app-connected-autopilot*
<didrocks> +  * Drop connected_tests, they are essentially empty and superseded by
<didrocks> +    the dialer_app phonesim tests.
<didrocks> +
<didrocks> I guess?
<Mirv> yes, I read that too and thought it's ok
<Mirv> so dialer app has the phonesim tests now
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on dialer-app telepathy-ofono
<didrocks> history-service* I meant
<didrocks> Mirv: I don't see the telepathy-ofono one?
<Mirv> didrocks: maybe it was cut off http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Network/job/cu2d-network-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_telepathy-ofono_0.2+14.04.20131211-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: telepathy-ofono:
<didrocks> Mirv: do we have upstream the LGPL2.1 copying file?
<didrocks> if so, +1
<Mirv> yes there is. ok, thanks.
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ensure as well that the otto tests are green please
<sil2100> didrocks: in cu2d?
<sil2100> Ok, we'll do
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> lool, RO_ID *needs* to be the last -proposed image, not the "next" devel one
<ogra_> lool, (i.e. in this case 58)
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^^
<ogra_> didrocks, lool, if you dont mind i'll do that properly
<didrocks> ogra_: please document if lool missed a step :)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the ID part isnt documented, i kind of assumed that was logical :)
<didrocks> ogra_: please do assign we are all dummies :)
<ogra_> he just promored 33 from -proposed ...
<ogra_> which we surely not want out in the wild :)
<ogra_> didrocks, 57, right ?
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, we checked and the click package version is the right one
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah 57
<didrocks> it's the one from image 57
<didrocks> so seems popey is havingt the right version
 * didrocks needs to reflash to retest once the ping forest ends
<ogra_> well, it will still show 33 in the UI (which is wrong) and will definiteyl not have goldfish
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, it shows 33, but the content is 57
<didrocks> so, it's weird, isn't it?
<ogra_> right, thats wrong
<didrocks> any idea what magic lool did for this? :)
<ogra_> if lool called the command with 33 it is exactly what it is supposed to do
<ogra_> copy-image trusty-proposed trusty $device 57 -k
<didrocks> but why does popey has latest click package from image 57?
<ogra_> thats the command (with a loop over device names)
<didrocks> with the label 33
<didrocks> "description": "ubuntu=20131210.1,device=20131203,version=33"
<ogra_> it will try to copy 33 ... -k means keep the version
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555276/
<popey> ^^ my phone upgraded from 33 to 57
<didrocks> see, the ubuntu chroot is ubuntu=20131210.1 ^
<ogra_> didrocks, that doesnt make the versioning right and wont release goldfish
<didrocks> ogra_: but still, for me, it's a tooling issue if we can release image 57 and label it as 33 :p
<didrocks> I would like us to understand that
<ogra_> no, its excpedted tool flexibility ;)
<ogra_> it allows us to roll back
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so, labeling image 57 content as 33 is expected flexibility?
<didrocks> what about confusion this brings?
<ogra_> *SH*T*
<ogra_> usage: copy-image [-h] [-k] [--verbose]
<ogra_>                   SOURCE-CHANNEL DESTINATION-CHANNEL DEVICE VERSION
<ogra_> copy-image: error: Source image is already latest full in destination channel.
<ogra_> ok, seems thats broken :P
<didrocks> ogra_: flexibility you meant? :p (j/k)
<didrocks> ogra_: more seriously, I think that the image we promoted is the right one content-wise, we can wait for Stephan
<ogra_> didrocks, when used as expected :P
<didrocks> you should enjoy your holidays!
<ogra_> didrocks, the image nereds to be deleted manually
<ogra_> then re-promoted
<ogra_> only stepahne can do that ...
<didrocks> hum, ok ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: so go on vacations!
<didrocks> forget about us, we don't exist :p
<ogra_> (so that also goldfish gets released and we dont break the versioning (test results, changelogs etc)
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm dogfooding and just got v33 ...
<didrocks> ogra_: but it shouldn't allow to label it as an image already built I guess :)
<ogra_> you dont
<ogra_> the image in devel is a "new" one
<ogra_> you wouldnt be able to label is 32
<didrocks> yeah, ok, this is per channel
<lool> well, at least we didn't promote the wront rootfs
<ogra_> because 32 existed in the trusty/devel channel
<lool> *wrong
<didrocks> this is really confusing for us ;)
<didrocks> lool: yep :)
<ogra_> lool, yeah, content is all fine ...
<lool> I'm not quite sure what the RO_ID is meant to be though
<lool> I thought it was the source one, not the destination one
<ogra_> lool, the -proposed image you want to release
<lool> well that's what I used
<ogra_> my fault,, i should make that more clear in the README
<ogra_> lool, copy-image trusty-proposed trusty $device 57 -k
<lool> I think I used the right id
<lool> yes
<ogra_> thats the command that should be inside the loop
<lool> this is what I did
<ogra_> wow, then something is actually broken since the last promotion
<ogra_> are you sure you used the -k ?
<lool> What I ran was literally:
<lool> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com$ for device in mako grouper maguro
<lool> manta; do /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image trusty-proposed trusty
<lool> $device 57; done
<ogra_> ah
<lool> and when this ran, 2 out of 4 devices failed
<ogra_> you missed -k
<lool> ogra_: BTW, add goldfish to the list
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i adeed it to the readme
<lool> oh I had the -k in the first run but not in the second one
<lool> indeed
<lool> this might be the issue then
<ogra_> well, let stgraber sort it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and goldfish might not be known to the trusty/devel channel yet
<ogra_> might need a config change
<ogra_> (just on a sidenote, r58 looks lots and lots better test wise, why didnt you promote that one)
<didrocks> ogra_: because not enough dogfooding yet
<didrocks> ogra_: and it's just the flackyness of test results that explains the delta
<sil2100> Mirv: hello! Could you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/settings_ap_tests/+merge/198534
<sil2100> Mirv: as mentioned in the desc, I already tested the test parameters by running manually on our test jobs
<sil2100> Mirv: but if you could double check if everything is there ;)
<sil2100> (and approve if ok)
<popey> didrocks: want me to dogfood and we can release #58?
<didrocks> popey: that would be a way of fixing the bad numbering, yeah
<didrocks> popey: so please ;)
<popey> didrocks: #58 is great
<didrocks> davmor2: can you dogfood #58 as well?
<didrocks> if so, I propose to promote it as well
<Mirv> sil2100: I couldn't spot anything wrong there
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv: approved? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.1.1+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> sil2100: but are you going to publish with http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/921/?
<didrocks> it's red, isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, buuut those two are not tested on it ;p Ok ok, working on de-redding this one
<didrocks> sil2100: would be great to get the testing green again
<didrocks> sil2100: so, maybe you can publish and trying to green all stacks?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure thing! Thanks ;)
<didrocks> I don't think we should keep things red
<didrocks> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, approved before that message
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> didrocks, hey, wrt to click;I have been asked to move all the apps to click now
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah excellent ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so there's the confirmation
<didrocks> sergiusens: can you first try to release what's in the landing plan?
<didrocks> the ones that balloons listed on the ML
<didrocks> so that we are green ;)
<sergiusens> oh, yeah; I'm not starting that right now ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: also, for older that you rejected on the landing plan
<didrocks> maybe a kind repoke to balloons? ;)
<didrocks> or feel free to strike them if done
<sergiusens> want to iron out our build infrastructure
<sergiusens> this was a heads up for the ci team in general too :-)
<sergiusens> email comes later
<sergiusens> didrocks, wrt to click apps, we are already discussing over email with balloons and popey (we have a private thread)
<sergiusens> working on that one now
<didrocks> sergiusens: excellent, keep me posted! thanks :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, put on some wake up fast music and starting it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecDBB2bvbNQ&list=RD1h1VD7ui8Ng :-D
<didrocks> sergiusens: ahah, I can totally see whe hook that up in the release and image promotion process :)
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: I'll cut a new image as soon as both of your packages are in the archive, can you ping me once done?
<Mirv> didrocks: "ping" from my part
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: updating the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> didrocks: libdbusmenu-qt is not on the device, the other one is updated
<Mirv> I'll update also libdbusmenu-qt as soon as rmadison allows
<Mirv> armhf is now also in the phase that it's past building docs
<Mirv> sorry, wrong channel
<lool> didrocks: marked 20131211 as current and promoted 58
<lool> went finre
<lool> fine
<didrocks> lool: \o/
<lool> could you check the naming?
<lool> didrocks: ^
<popey> no updates for weeks then two come along at once! :D
<lool> eh
<popey> current build number: 58
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> popey: as per meme ;)
<didrocks> lool: I'm doing it in a few
<didrocks> lool: INFO:phablet-flash:Flashing revision 58 from channel trusty
<didrocks> so yeah
<lool> so all good?
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> thanks again lool
<lool> great
<lool> I suspect the server side churn made us discover some potential bugs but more importantly lack of wrappers/documentation/validation environment
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
 * didrocks opens system-settings on image #58 -> no update :/
<didrocks> what's the team is doing? :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, waiting for my branch to get merged :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah, you have a good branch to merge?
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<kenvandine> oh, i thought you meant nothing new in system settings :)
<kenvandine> my ubuntu-art branch :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I was kidding, we just promoted images #57 and #58
<didrocks> asking for me updates ;)
<kenvandine> WOOT!
 * seb128 can feel kenvandine eyes on him, not sure why
<cwayne> plars: ping, got a couple questions re: touch_custom
<kenvandine> seb128, i am looking at you!
<seb128> kenvandine, I knew it!
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning ;-)
<plars> cwayne: sure, did you get a device to rfowler to dedicate to it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: while you are looking, there is a landing ask for you :)
<kenvandine> seb128, good afternoon :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm reviewing your backgrounds changes as we speak, looking good
<cwayne> plars: i sure did! not sure if it's setup yet or not, but he has it for sure
<kenvandine> seb128, great
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool, i'll look in a few
<didrocks> ;)
<plars> cwayne: excellent - once that goes in, I'll reconfigure the jobs on it
<fginther> morning o/
<cwayne> plars: wonderful, thank you
<cwayne> plars: second question: any idea how i can get the touch_custom image number synced with the touch one?
<cwayne> it seems to be about 3 off
<plars> cwayne: for system images you mean?
<cwayne> plars: yah
<plars> cwayne: probably a question for stgraber
<plars> cwayne: I don't have any control over that
<sil2100> didrocks: back from lunch, my packages are in the archive
<cwayne> plars: ah thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: please update the spreadsheet
<didrocks> Mirv: reping as well on that ^
<sil2100> fginther: morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: are you still around? If yes, there's this to check https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/some_extrapkgs_changes/+merge/198575
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked Mirv's packages - and for instance libdbusmenu-qt is still in -proposed - it seems that the arm64 binary is still pending publication
<sil2100> So for now it's still in -proposed until it's not finished
<cjwatson> there's a big firefox/thunderbird security update happening at the moment and the publisher is a bit backlogged as a result
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I kicked an image beforehand anyway
<cjwatson> (lots of big files to process)
<didrocks> thanks for the notice cjwatson :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for the info :)
<didrocks> (we aren't in a hurry anyway)
<cjwatson> sure, just preemptively
<didrocks> sil2100: btw: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131211.1.changes
<didrocks> image #59 built
 * didrocks sees rsalveti is relieved to be able to upload crack ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: maybe you want to reply to Chris K as you noted both issues (with pointers to the bugs?)
<didrocks> on the phone ML
<rsalveti> didrocks: :-)
<davmor2> didrocks: looking that is a way different issue than I'm having. I'll reply to him though
<davmor2> popey: what the command to take a screenshot is it phablet-screenshot or something?
<davmor2> popey: nevermind
<popey> "yes"
<davmor2> didrocks: who deals with phablet tools?
<popey> davmor2: that would be sergiusens
<ogra_> hmm, i cant start any apps anymore on r59
<ogra_> nor can i uninstall click packages
<davmor2> popey: saucy doesn't have the screenshot option only  the ppa version by the look of it
<ogra_> (and i havent tired 58 on my manta, so i dont know if it is a regression)
<davmor2> ogra_: that sounds like the issue popey had with 55
<ogra_> seems to work on r58 (on devel/trusty) on mako
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> my manta seems seriously confused
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm flashing 59 now
<ogra_> now tapping an app opens the click view (open/uninstall) of the facebook app ... no matter what i tap
<ogra_> i see the same on maguro with r59
<ogra_> here tapping any icon just jumps to the top if the applications lens
<didrocks> I'll let you know on mako with r59 soon
<ogra_> seems click related, i can start system-settings and i.e. update-manager just fine
<didrocks> so, you tap on an app?
<didrocks> ah ok, only click apps
<ogra_> i tap on an icon in the "installed" categorty in the app lens
<ogra_> seems all click apps fail that on maguro and add even more weird behavior on manta (N10)
<didrocks> I don't have manta, only mako & grouper
<didrocks> let's see once the flashing is done
<ogra_> yep, i know, probably davmor2 can try on maguro
<ogra_> my mako is on trusty ... not devel
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> no proposed
<ogra_> *not
<ogra_> *sigh*
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: take some holidays
<didrocks> oh wait!
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> thats what holidays do to you ... three days and you lost all typing abilities :P
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> Holidays are BAD
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ installs a random click app 
<didrocks> hum, first flashing failed
<didrocks> second one now
<ogra_> or not :P
 * ogra_ sits in front of a rotating circle after clicking install
<sergiusens> didrocks, filemanager click worked, the others still fail; calendar had not changes in trunk from last time I tried it (popey has the final approve word on calendar and filemanager)
<sergiusens> I'll also wait for his results on music and weather (which failed for me)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, will you please just send that update tonight, following up my email on the landing?
<sergiusens> sure
<didrocks> thanks a bunch!
<davmor2> ogra_: say what now?
<ogra_> aha ... now my maguro behaves exactly the same ... tapping on anything opens the click view of the browser app
 * ogra_ guesses the click lens misses something that the new click version brought in
<davmor2> ogra_: what did you do, do we have to confiscate your toys again, till you learn not to break stuff?
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> +1 with davmor2
<davmor2> give me 5 minutes I'm just writing a nice email to the phone list
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131211.1.changes has unity-plugin-scopes updated ... i wonder if that plays a role
 * ogra_ reboots his manta ... 
<didrocks> ogra_: disabled from what the team told
<ogra_> hmm, k
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, click didn't change anything that the lens would've had to update for
<ogra_> well, r58 on mako behaves fine for me
<didrocks> ogra_: but confirming
<cjwatson> no API changes
<ogra_> cjwatson, k
<didrocks> sil2100: you did test on the phone, right? ^
<cjwatson> and nothing that should've affected the install/uninstall paths
<cjwatson> look in unity-scope-click.log I guess
 * ogra_ leaves debugging to the team :) ... vacation etc ... 
<didrocks> I don't think it's click at all, but I feel about unity-scopes-*
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: I tested unity8 AP tests with unity-scopes-shell and unity-scopes-api updated
<ogra_> thats the only relevant change inn the changelog it seems
<davmor2> ogra_: don't think you just get yo swan off on holiday you :P
<davmor2> ogra_: mind you I'm off from Friday :D
<ogra_> *g*
<sil2100> didrocks: what seems to be the problem?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, can you try reverting it locally, on image 59
<didrocks> sil2100: and try to start a click app
<didrocks> you can't start click apps
<ogra_> didrocks, you will need a maguro tester once davmor2 is gone
<ogra_> (see above)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, we'll need to find someone…
<sil2100> huh
<didrocks> asac: any idea who can do that testing ^
<didrocks> sil2100: handling it?
<didrocks> sil2100: pinging thorst if needed as well if that's the guilty
<sil2100> didrocks: my image is running those 2 new packages I updated and running click apps goes fine - is it reproducible all the time?
<didrocks> sil2100: shorts is a click app
<balloons> sergiusens, popey so, what was the results of trying to land core apps?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, on multiple devices
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so maybe it's something else
<didrocks> sil2100: you did restart, right?
<sergiusens> balloons, filemanager is fine
<sergiusens> balloons, music and weather still fail for me so I'm waiting on popey
<didrocks> sil2100: I think try to upgrade (and restart in between) one package after another: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131211.1.changes
<didrocks> sil2100: if you are still on #58
 * asac reads
<sergiusens> balloons, calendar had no changes in trunk and still fails for me so waiting on popey as well
<didrocks> that would be easier than downgrading
<balloons> sergiusens, music's MP hasn't been accepted by the dev's, so the version in trunk isn't changed
<davmor2> hmmm my phone just died
<asac> didrocks: lets check with jfunk...
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, it's after a reboot - let me check what image version I'm using and upgrade
<asac> davmor2: can you check with jfunk and present us your backup :)?
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, calendar works for me, I didn't touch it
<didrocks> sil2100: don't upgrade the image, just apt-get install those one by one plese :)
<asac> davmor2: guess you might want to hand over and teach as well
<sergiusens> balloons, oh... (on music)
<asac> (the backup)
<didrocks> sil2100: as you are in a good position to find the guilty guy :)
<sil2100> didrocks: right, by upgrade I meant the packages ;p
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry for you for having to reboot everytime in between, but that way, we'll be sure
<sergiusens> balloons, calendar is in the store waiting to be accepted
<davmor2> asac: pfff now you think I have time to train people ;)  I think om26er might have a maguro
<asac> davmor2: well, please check with jfunk
<balloons> sergiusens, k. So weather did get merged and you said it's still failing.. Using rev 163?
<sergiusens> balloons, it fails for me on maguro when swiping the year/month views; iirc feels like the swipe gesture was to short (distance)
<asac> davmor2: and find us a godo backup ... i can do that for you, but feels like the owner of a service etc. would at best help on his ow n:)
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh is that the issue? I only have mako
<sergiusens> balloons, using 163; yup
<balloons> sergiusens, we could simply extend the swipes and see..
<didrocks> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:176: action started: (null)
<popey> sergiusens: i sont see calendar
<didrocks> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:181: Let the dash launch the app: application:///com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts_0.2.143.desktop
<didrocks> that's the log, doesn't really help
<popey> sergiusens: got a link to the store
<popey> ah, found it
 * popey hacks the gibson
<asac> davmor2: so what we watnt o avoid is that the new person comes uncalibrated and causes lots of confusion because he sees many different things than you ... so with that i guess its all about going with the backup through one testing iteration
<ogra_> [ Michael Zanetti ]
<ogra_>   * Add MusicPreviewTrackModel in order to expose tracks in a music
<ogra_>     preview properly.
<ogra_>   * use appId for app activation instead of .desktop file path.
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<asac> davmor2: to calibrate his senses etc. :)
<asac> thanks
<ogra_> the second one sounds suspicious
<davmor2> asac: no worries :)
<asac> rock
<didrocks> ogra_: which package?
<ogra_> didrocks, unity-scopes-shell/unity-plugin-scopes (binary)
<didrocks> untiy-scopes-shells
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: are you really really sure you restarted? ;)
<ogra_> well, enjoy the debugging ...
<didrocks> and try to launch, for instance "shorts"
 * ogra_ is back in holiday mode :)
<didrocks> ogra_: go back on holidays ;)
 * didrocks is going to run before night (well, already missed I guess on the way back)
<sil2100> didrocks: almost sure I did, but now that you insinuated some uncertainity I'm not 100% sure!
<sil2100> Didn't know we already used -shell and -api
<davmor2> didrocks: hmm we might have an issue phone went from 42% battery to dead in an hour
<didrocks> davmor2: please run top ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess just retry and launch short
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's failing, let's back out the change
<davmor2> didrocks: love to I can't keep the phone on long enough to start it
<didrocks> davmor2: I guess shut it down, let it charge for an hour and run top :)
<didrocks> sil2100: if you see it failing, try to run notes-app *click* AP tests
<didrocks> sil2100: to see if the AP tests can't launch the apps as well
<didrocks> and if so, we'll run at any new scopes shell a click app AP tests
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<davmor2> didrocks: I am
<didrocks> ok, really going running now
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: ok, running shorts is failing
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: but running all unity8 AP tests succeeded - so it seems unity8 tests on such changes are not enough
<sil2100> We're not catching such regressions then ;)
<sil2100> (even after rebooting, unity8 has a pass rate of 100%)
<sil2100> didrocks: so I apologise for this one, the test suite I ran wasn't able to catch this regression, and when using the phone I rarely use anything besides the non-click core apps
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried running click AP tests and AP has no problems running click apps
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<sil2100> Ah, ogra_ is on holidays ;)
<popey> sergiusens: Ran 17 tests in 726.850s
<popey> OK
<popey> calendar
<popey> approved it
<popey> sergiusens: do you need me to do music app too? it's not got any changes in store.
<popey> but will kick them off anyway.
<balloons> sergiusens, popey so I made the suggested swipe size change for maguro for calendar.. I can't really verify it works though: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/increase-swipe-size/+merge/198593
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepared a revert branch for rev 25 - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scopes-shell/revert_25/+merge/198595
<kenvandine> didrocks, in the landing plan, does ubuntu-art mean ubuntu-wallpapers?
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, it wasn't in the AP, it's fine :)
<didrocks> sil2100: are you sure it's rev 25 causing the issues?
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds likely, but do whatever is the quickest
<seb128> who published ubuntu-themes?
<didrocks> seb128: I guess it's ken
<didrocks> I added it to the landing plan
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's not in trunk, please do prepare a source package with it
<seb128> kenvandine, no cookie for you for not review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-themes/gedit-background-color/+merge/196310 :/ I Cced you some weeks ago, would have been nice to land as well
<seb128> do we have anyone reviewing mr for theme stuff nowadays?
<sil2100> didrocks: I see CI prepared armhf packages, installing those on my phone and checking if this fixes our issues
<sil2100> didrocks: this way we'll know for sure if it's 25 or not
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, if this fixes, please push to trunk the revert
<didrocks> sil2100: with the changelog we are going to change
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, the reverted branch works
<sil2100> didrocks: so, should I merge in and let cu2d generate the package?
<didrocks> sil2100: do we have anything else in the trunk?
<didrocks> or it will be the only commit?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: did you guys talk to mhr3_ before reverting? (just curious)
<seb128> he seems surprised on #ubuntu-unity
<sil2100> didrocks: no new commits
<didrocks> seb128: we are going to get it fixed ASAP first
<seb128> by reverting?
<seb128> mhr
<didrocks> then, he'll get the details
<sil2100> seb128: no, we didn't - but nothing got reverted yet, just a branch ready
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> mhr3_ maybe would have a fix
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> seb128: *shrug*, we try to unblock the image
<seb128> that seems backward
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry... missed that
<didrocks> not getting a green image is backward
<seb128> didrocks, well, you might be able to get a proper fix out in the same time than a revert
<seb128> sure
<seb128> I'm not saying to not fix it or to be slow at fixing
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and still without test to ensure we don't regress
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look at it
<seb128> it's just the "let's not even try to get it fixed"
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<didrocks> that way, it can be fixed *with a test*
<didrocks> sil2100: so, can you merge it?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> sil2100: then, yeah, rekick cu2d and land it please
<kenvandine> seb128, when it merges i'll publish it again :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no hurry, that can be with the next one, I think larsu had fixes/Cimi is going to need some for GTK 3.10
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i'll wait then
<kenvandine> i approved it though
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<didrocks> kenvandine: coming?
<kenvandine> whoops, didn't notice the time :)
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can we add a post build job to the jobs in the click view so they are tested against with autopilot on maguro and mako?
<fginther> sergiusens, it can be done. it basically comes down to installing the click package and running the test
<sergiusens> fginther, yes; we should do it; so when we decide to release a click package it becomes a push of a button instead of what we have now :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, I have some of the pieces to do this already. Just need to finish it out (and fit it in between all the other requests)
<sergiusens> great
<sergiusens> popey, soon we won't have to run these ;-) ^^
<fginther> 'soon' is a relative term :-)
<popey> \o/
<fginther> sergiusens, anything you want to add to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1246299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246299 in Ubuntu CI Services "Need to test apps as click packages on touch devices" [High,Triaged]
<sergiusens> fginther, it is, but it will ease dev a lot; and people would be able to see if their package is releasable
<sergiusens> fginther, added my comments
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> sergiusens: rss passed 100%
<sergiusens> popey, let
<sergiusens> popey, let me upload it then
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/155/
<sergiusens> popey, not sure I gave you this already https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/155/
<popey> kk
<popey> done
<sergiusens> popey, weather app still failed for you, right?
<popey> I didn't try weather app
<sergiusens> popey, ack, I tried and get 3 fails; if you get good results on mako and it improves dashboard at least for mako, let's ship it
<popey> sergiusens: ok, lemme test now
<popey> sergiusens: success!
<popey> Ran 15 tests in 285.902s
<popey> OK
<sergiusens> popey, adding to store now
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/
<popey> k
<popey> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> great, at 11 past the hour it should be synced
<sil2100> lool: hello!
<sil2100> lool: I almost forgot, but I think Didier wanted me to poke someone to push the button for a new image once the revert for the -shell problem is in
<sil2100> cyphermox: ^ maybe you can do that as well?
<sergiusens> if no one volunteers I can trigger the build as well
<popey> sergiusens: if nobody else is around, please do
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> will do in a bit
<sergiusens> popey, can you prepare the IRC headline for that? or give me the format?
<sergiusens> popey, sil2100 cyphermox triggered
<sil2100> Thank you guys :)
<sil2100> Goodnight!
<popey> nic eone
<popey> sergiusens: what do you mean by "irc headline"?
<sergiusens> popey, people often mention something here, saying something like === building image meh ===
<popey> (sorry, was afk)
<popey> oh right
<popey> yeah, og ra usually says === image XX triggered ===  and later === image xx built ==
<popey> but tbh I suspect I'm the only person who has "===" on hilight :D
<popey> so no worries, I'll keep an eye on the qa site
 * StevenK files that bit of information away
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-12
<plars> psivaa: argh, there was one more issue on ashes after moving those devices over that bit us on image 60, and image 61 came out right when I noticed
<plars> psivaa: so if didrocks is wondering in the morning what happened to image 60, it was a victim of moving those devices to a new host :(
<plars> psivaa: image 61 seems to be rolling along just fine now though, so I think it should be more stable from here on out
<didrocks> popey: hey, do you have to do anything special with click to get them released? Sergio did notes-app release from the ML, but even in my recent last cut of image build, nothing is shown
<popey> hey didrocks
<popey> yes, he released it while I was asleep about 4.5 hours ago
<popey> I need to run autopilot tests on it then approve it
<popey> which I will do right now ☻
<didrocks> popey: ok, you have to push a button, that explains it ;)
<popey> ya
<didrocks> thanks popey ;)
<popey> yw
<popey> soon this will all be automatic, so that's good
<popey> where $soon is a variable I don't currently know
<didrocks> popey: ahah, I guess we should stop to use those words :)
<popey> heh
<didrocks> like $soon $asap and so on :p
<didrocks> not precise enough!
<popey> hm. seems there's a problem with the notes click package
 * popey rummages
<sil2100> It wasn't me! I didn't break anything this time!
<popey> hah
<didrocks> popey: you frightned the poor sil2100 :)
<didrocks> and you send fog my way btw
<didrocks> THANKS!
<didrocks> :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I send christmas lights your way
<didrocks> popey: as long as you will send next doctor who episod, I'm happy to accept all that :)
<popey> hah, does it air over there on xmas day?
<didrocks> I hope so, don't know yet ;)
<sil2100> In the past we always had Kevin Home Alone airing on christmas, it became almost a tradition
<didrocks> well, DW is a niche market here ;)
<didrocks> it's on France 4 (channel 14), so not a mainstream channel :)
<didrocks> and it only started a year ago to broadcast it
<didrocks> (that's why I normally don't watch it on France 4, I'm already done and waiting for latest of latest) ;)
<didrocks> yeah, nothing for the xmas day yet :/
<popey> ☹
<didrocks> cihelp: is it me or the ci dashboard has some issues? (can be the backend)
<didrocks> no image 60 results
<didrocks> image 61 run all for mako, but stopped on maguro
<didrocks> image 62 should start soon I guess
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<psivaa> didrocks: the touch devices were being moved to a new host last night..
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, did I miss an email?
<psivaa> didrocks: no,
<psivaa> <plars> psivaa: so if didrocks is wondering in the morning what happened to image 60, it was a victim of moving those devices to a new host :(
<didrocks> would better to get an email for it :/
<didrocks> ev: can we establish some procedure for this? ^
<didrocks> psivaa: so, the new image is running tests, now?
<psivaa> didrocks: but according to plars the image 61 should be going along well..
<psivaa> let me check please
<didrocks> psivaa: 61 doesn't have maguro tests
<didrocks> well, didn't finish them
<psivaa> didrocks: yea the device disappeared during camera app tests. let me see if i can find it in the host
<ev> didrocks: we're supposed to already be doing that. Larry sends out an email with each hardware move, but I guess the phones have been considered something of a grey area. I'll make sure the team knows that we need to be sending out warnings with any kind of change that would affect running services, including any hardware changes.
<didrocks> ev: yeah, and if it's a planned change as well, some days in advance can help :)
<didrocks> especially as I was really interesting in the results from run #60, and we'll never have it :/
<psivaa> didrocks: the particular maguro is not showing up on the host either.. something must have happened. we need someone to take a look in person. I'll run the tests with another device for now
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, thanks ;)
<psivaa> didrocks: do we know how long before we get image 62, for me to see if i should run the rest of the maguro tests on 61
<didrocks> psivaa: image 62 is built now
<didrocks> so you should see it I guess
<psivaa> didrocks: yea i see, mako is running it. thanks :)
<didrocks> ok, great!
<didrocks> sil2100: psivaa: popey: joining?
<popey> I'm in it
<popey> nobody there
<popey> ah no
<sil2100> Joining in a minute
<Mirv> running some stacks to see how they fare now
<sil2100> Mirv: I think QA might still need some work, since the ust bits might be causing problems
<sil2100> Mirv, vila: is the intel otto machine offline?
<sil2100> It's grayed-out on jenkins
<vila> cihelp ^
<psivaa> vila: sil2100: let me take a look
<vila> psivaa: can't ssh to it for that matter, I bet it's blocked on grub prompt after reboot ?
<psivaa> vila: ok, KVM might help. let me find the address
<Mirv> sil2100: so it seems
<psivaa> sil2100: vila: what is the machine name? or the jenkins job link would help
<vila> qa-intel-4000.ubuntu-ci
<psivaa> vila: thanks
<psivaa> vila: this machine shows black blank screen in KVM
<vila> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/qa-intel-4000/builds shows the last success was updating host
<vila> psivaa: even if you click and type something ? Can be sleeping or something
<vila> psivaa: otherwise, power-cycling time ?
<psivaa> vila: no response to click or type. power-cycling seems to be the option
<psivaa> vila: rebooting does not help either.. some thing else... digging further
<vila> psivaa: O_o the KVM displayed something during reboot ?
<psivaa> vila: nothing. KVM doesn't display any activities during the reboot
<vila> ouch
<psivaa> vila: CDU says that the host is ON
<psivaa> vila: probably a kernel upgrade making the boot fail  at the very start
<psivaa> ?
<vila> psivaa: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-setup_otto/label=qa-intel-4000/51/console lists a kernel indeed 3.12.0-4-generic
<vila> psivaa: did you make a power off/wait/power on  ?
<psivaa> vila: yes, i did. using CDU
<vila> psivaa: try again waiting longer ? Otherwise, we need retoaded or rfowler  :-/
 * retoaded lurks in the shadows and peeks over shoulders :-)
<vila> hehe
<vila> meh, silly me, if we're blind retoaded will probably be too or we'll learn a new trick ;)
<psivaa> retoaded: vila: lol
<retoaded> psivaa, vila; it's back in the land of the living
<vila> retoaded: nggggghhhaa. what was the trick ???
<retoaded> now /e goes to determine why Nagios didn't send a message
<vila> retoaded: by the way, I didn't receive any notifications since your test
<retoaded> vila, no trick. powered off cdu outlet, waited about 15 seconds, powered it back on
<vila> psivaa: how long did you wait ?
<retoaded> vila, the only notifications that shold have gone out would have been for that system being down
<vila> retoaded: good, I won't suspect my filtering yet then ;)
<psivaa> vila: i powered on at least 3 times, i waited more than 15 secs for surely
<psivaa> vila: retoaded i saw some bios changes happening on the host lately.. did it have to do anything?
<vila> psivaa: mystery... or retoaded mastery ? ;)
<psivaa> vila: no idea.. but for me it is a mystery.. (btw i did that using 'reboot' in the cdu web interface)
<psivaa> as well as the command line
<retoaded> psivaa, reboot should works too as it automatically provides a 10 second delay between power off and power on.
<retoaded> and the BIOS check in this recent reboot was just me trying to make sure the BIOS wasn't suspending the system when it thought it was idle.
<vila> psivaa: right, that's why I said power off/wait/power on, *not* reboot, as retoaded said it *should* work, but it doesn't always work, hence the recommendation at https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Lab
<retoaded> the OS could possibly still be doing that though
<psivaa> retoaded: yea, i would have thought so and the wait on the command prompt are even longer. but the good news is that the machine is now UP :)
<psivaa> may be i should have a coffee between power off and power on
<retoaded> hmmmm, seems to me that the mail relay smtp-lab.canonical.com is not accepting relaying messages to @lists.launchpad.net addresses.
<retoaded> time to a) submit an RT for that issue and b) employ a work around on the Nagios host itself for the short term solution.
 * retoaded wonders if anyone in this channel happens to have the VPN provided IP address of 10.99.244.134
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK this? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_process-cpp_0.0.1+14.04.20131212-0ubuntu1.diff <- a lot of symbols cleanup, but anyway there's like no consumer right now
<sil2100> didrocks: the only consumer will be platform-api once pitti's branch lands
<vila> retoaded: not me, .77/.78 according to ifconfig -a
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, +1 on it :)
<Mirv> was this problematic webapps test on some list to be pinged? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/933/
<Mirv> the same test succeeded on nvidia so I'd say it falls into the "flaky" category
<Mirv> sil2100: it seems you haven't deployed the cu2d-config changes you made, so redeploying those stacks
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, right, some of the stacks were building then, and afterwards I simply forgot - thanks!
<cjohnston> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> popey, morning/evening; just in case you missed it https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/
<popey> sergiusens: moin
<popey> sergiusens: i left feedback, 2 failed tests here
<sergiusens> popey, oh :-/
<sergiusens> popey, I discovered that one test depends on the keyboard working though
<sergiusens> popey, it's very interesting how the tests past best on devices the developers own
<popey> hah
<popey> you cheeky cynic
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, we should find a name for that magic
<didrocks> also, we need to find a name for talking -> leaving :p
 * didrocks feels upset now :(
<didrocks> time to run
<didrocks> (and cry)
<didrocks> (alone)
<didrocks> (in my corner)
<sil2100> ?! ;p
<jdstrand> there is a bug with the osk where the enter key does not work. I am on mako image 58. I thought I saw a reference to this bug somewhere, but can't find it. is this bug known and if so, does someone know the bug number?
<popey> yes
<popey> bug 1257791
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<jdstrand> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<jdstrand> so, bug #1257791, was it considered a blocker for promoting the image?
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<jdstrand> cause I'm an avenger, I recently upgraded to the promoted 58 and now I can't access email (I use mutt on the device)
<jdstrand> and this bug is a week old
<jdstrand> (it seems clear the terminal app is completely useless at this point)
<jdstrand> didrocks: ^
<popey> it wasn't considered a blocker, no.
<jdstrand> that's unfortunate. like I said, I no longer have email on my phone :\
<sergiusens> jdstrand, mutt through an ssh connection?
 * sergiusens just went off topic
<jdstrand> mutt on the device. I created a click package for it (total hack, but it survives upgrades at least)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, interesting; and people wanted an email developed from scratch :)
<jdstrand> heh, I still do :P
<jdstrand> vim in the terminal is surprisingly workable, but not without 'enter'
<jdstrand> and to be clear-- mutt isn't just a preference for me-- the security team doesn't use gmail for a number of reasons, so I have to do a client on the phone
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I don't think the gmail client can do u1 auth anyways
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I sort of regret making the switch btw; ironically, I can't find email anymore :-/
<jdstrand> ouch-- so no one does email on their phone?
<plars> rfowler: did the device cwayne got you get attached to that hub on ashes?
<plars> didrocks: sorry about 60 not making it, I noticed the failure *just* as 61 was starting.  If smoke results on 60 are critical, and we're far enough off from the next respin, I can see what I can do
<sergiusens> lool, xnox can either of you take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/lxc-android-config/ ?
<didrocks> jdstrand: I was told it was limited to the terminal app and that wasn't a regression from previous promoted image
<didrocks> plars: no worry
<didrocks> jdstrand: also, TBH, there were multiple inputs and blockers if you followed the ML. This one was listed with those infos :)
<rfowler> plars: yes
<jdstrand> didrocks: it might night have been a regression from 57 to 58, but it was from 43 (iirc, that was the number) to 5[78]
<jdstrand> s/might might/might not/
<kgunn> didrocks: curious...for our arm release/images...are the packages cross compiled ? or built on the calxeda machines ?
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, wrong infos then  on that one. From the ML, balloons told the fix will be in terminal-app, maybe check with him?
<rfowler> plars: mako-10 01ce848e48dfa6a2
<didrocks> jdstrand: also, I don't know about click package itself, but it's maybe possible to revert?
<plars> rfowler: thanks
<plars> cwayne: I'll see if I can get that going today
<didrocks> kgunn: depends on which ppa. But what goes to the archive is built on real hw
<didrocks> (so ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build as well is on real hw)
<jdstrand> didrocks: I was going to try that-- I don't know if it was something introduced with the terminal app or something in the platform that broke it
<kgunn> didrocks: so you mean natively on an Nexus4 ?
<kgunn> alf_: robotfuel  ^ interesting
<didrocks> kgunn: ah no, on armhf machines :)
<didrocks> kgunn: so no nexus4, just armhf server-like hw I guess
<jdstrand> yes, there it is "Nicholas pinging desperatly developers on that one"
<kgunn> didrocks: ok...so the calxeda
<didrocks> jdstrand: terminal app from what baloons told :p
<didrocks> jdstrand: so maybe worth trying? Do you know if we can have access to older click packages?
<didrocks> maybe sergiusens would know ^
<didrocks> kgunn: you are more familiar with the names than I am (I'm not sure it's a good sign though :p)
<kgunn> didrocks: np... when you said real hw that == mobile phone in my head....even tho calxeda is still real :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, we do to some extent
<sergiusens> didrocks, jdstrand http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, we have virtualized hw as well for "normal" ppas
<cwayne> plars: i would be eternally grateful :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I wonder how to make that work with click... the system terminal app would be higher than the user
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that said, I know how to make it work for me, but it is an interesting problem
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I' rereading and don't understand "the system terminal app would be higher than the user", higher?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: isn't the terminal app installed in !/opt?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: on the image?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, /usr/share/...; but registered in /opt for the user
<sergiusens> jdstrand, if you install another version of the package; it will go in /opt and your user would register against that
<jdstrand> oh, I just did pkcon install-local ...0.5.28 and click list tells me that it is using 0.5.28
<jdstrand> there may be no problem at all
<jdstrand> 0.5.28 is running but 'enter' doesn't work
<jdstrand> neither does 0.5.27
<jdstrand> didrocks: I don't think it is the terminal app's fault
 * jdstrand updates the bug
<didrocks> jdstrand: thanks, I'll update the report as well
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: did you dogfood latest and greatest?
<didrocks> I'm wondering if we shouldn't promote it if you +1 it
<didrocks> now that we have the test results
<davmor2> didrocks: I will be shortly the other 3 parts of my job got in the way :D
<didrocks> davmor2: do you think you will be done in less than an hour? so that we can promote before EOD for Europe ;)
<didrocks> (done == testing)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I'll get started in about 5 minutes
<didrocks> thanks!
<jdstrand> didrocks: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1257791/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Confirmed]
 * didrocks looks
<sergiusens> jdstrand, introduction date is actually incorrect
<jdstrand> sergiusens: perhaps you can comment in the bug?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I just used what apache told me
 * jdstrand -> meeting
<didrocks> jdstrand: anyway, i'll mention it, thanks (and sorry it hit you)
<popey> didrocks: yes, sorry was afk
<didrocks> popey: 6 minutes of afk! how dare you? ;)
<popey> I know right!
<didrocks> unacceptable ;)
<popey> What are you the NSA?!
<popey> ☻
 * popey will setup a twitter feed which announces when I'm in the kitchen making a cup of tea
<popey> just in case the NSA need it
<popey> didrocks: updated the sheet
<didrocks> popey: I think you should connect the tea maker to the network as well
<popey> Christmas project!
<didrocks> so that you have the tea start - tea end time
<didrocks> and then, optimize
<didrocks> measure, it's all about measure!
<popey> I'll need QA web page
<didrocks> "Still just as awesome as ever"
<didrocks> ahah
<davmor2> didrocks: popey tried that before apparent Mrs Pope didn't like be plugged into the network though
 * cwayne goes and buys 'ispopeymakingtea.com'
<sergiusens> jdstrand, didrocks in a nutshell, the terminal app has been used (same version), since "New version: 0.5.29 on 2013-11-18 15:36 - 3 weeks, 3 days ago" https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/feedback/
<popey> I know a guy who has a bot which reports when mouse traps in his loft are activated, and catch mice
<popey> via twitter
<popey> i was tempted to register unfixubuntu.com to undo fixubuntu.com
<cwayne> popey: i literally almost did that last night
<popey> ☻
<popey> i thought you might after that reddit thread
<cwayne> cus there was that reddit thread
<cwayne> yeah
<didrocks> popey: ahah ;)
<cwayne> maybe ill make a script and add it to a ppa
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, making sense
<popey> actually
<didrocks> I really really don't understand how the pass rate is calculated on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<popey> it should be refixubuntu, not unfix, because unfix implies you agree his site "fixes" ubuntu
<cwayne> ill be sure to add in a hook to email that guy every time it's run
<cwayne> what i don't get is how the hell did we not already own fixubuntu.com?
<didrocks> image 62: 391 pass on 399 -> 97.99%  says calc, not 97.6%
<didrocks> maguro: 383 on 393 -> 94.7%, not 97.6%
<didrocks> 97.4%* I meant
<sergiusens> didrocks, you found the glitch!
<sergiusens> didrocks, take it to wikileaks :-P
<didrocks> ev: fginther: I think I mentionned it some months ago already, can we just have a fix? juts seems a division ^
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'm not sure tbh
<didrocks> sergiusens: ahah ;)
<sergiusens> popey, btw, you see 2 fails for notes; I saw 0 for maguro; on the dashboard there are 2 fails for maguro and 3 for mako, so I say we land it
<didrocks> the funny part on those results is that you have more tests failing on maguro, which runs less tests than mako
<didrocks> and the pass rate is higher
<popey> i do not follow your logic sergiusens
<sergiusens> popey, notes on image fails 2 maguro/3 mako
<popey> how is that good?
<sergiusens> popey, notes unreleased fails 0 maguro/2 mako
<popey> oh i follow now
<sergiusens> popey, 0 better than 2 and 2 better than 3
<popey> Thank you for massively simplifying things down to neanderthal level for me ☻
<didrocks> sergiusens: but not completely fixed then
<didrocks> sergiusens: maybe something to say to the apps team?
<sergiusens> lol; well I hope I don't have to manually compare soon
<popey> approved
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> do you have the links for the failures?
<didrocks> for them to see?
<sergiusens> didrocks, that would be a popey request ;-)
<didrocks> ah you ping osomon directly, great!
 * didrocks is out, not listening anymore, lalala
<didrocks> ;)
<lool> sergiusens: lxc-android-config >> the changelog doesn't say why lightdm needs to be persistent; could both of these be temporary instead?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, I was waiting for bfiller to be online as he has the mako in their team
<lool> persistent == preserve backwrads and forward-compat forever
<sergiusens> lool, let's go to #ubuntu-touch
<davmor2> popey: do you see the keyboard in the messaging app?
<popey> eh?
<davmor2> popey: nevermind I think I managed to crash it running some tests for balloons
<davmor2> didrocks: I think sms might be broken
<ev> didrocks: I don't suppose you have a bug filed against the dashboard for this?
<didrocks> ev: in fact, I guess the dashboard is trying to be too smart
<didrocks> ev: asac found the magic
<asac> ev: the rolled up percentage is just summing up all the test suitpe percentage and gives them all a weighting of 1
<asac> (e.g. the amount of tests in each test suite doesnt count)
<asac> 16:55 <asac> >>> (2200 + 82.4 + 84.2 + 92 + 85.2) / 26.0
<asac> 16:55 <asac> 97.83846153846153
<asac> so we have 22 times 100%
<asac> plus those other entries on maguro that you see above
<asac> anyway. i am against that
<asac> well not really
<asac> but we should display whatever is summed up on the left
<asac> *shrug*
<ev> didrocks: if you feel like it could be more clear about this, please do file a bug.
<asac> not sure
<asac> why not just sum up all as everyone would expect
<davmor2> popey: are you able to send and receive sms okay on the latest?
<ev> ^ asac likewise
<asac> pass / total
<ev> I just want to make sure we track this properly if it's something worth investing time on
<asac> == pass rate :)
<asac> simpel
<asac> ev: i complained a few times that this is at best confusing.
<asac> we should just fix it so that the number shown is always pass/total for pass rate
<didrocks> knowing we have 3 testsuite with 1 test, it seems a little bit overkill to count them as 3/22 of the total
<ev> asac: people complaining doesn't help me. I need a means of tracking the problem, knowing how important it is, knowing when it needs to be done by.
<ev> so bugs or Asana tasks, please :)
<davmor2> didrocks: 3g looks broken too here
<didrocks> davmor2: waow, seems serious
<didrocks> davmor2: can you check with rsalveti?
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<ev> didrocks: are you joining this stand up on the web ui?
<didrocks> ev: is there anything else needing discussions since Tuesday?
<didrocks> (from me)
<didrocks> otherwise, kind of busy ;)
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ev> didrocks: just popping in to give them a quick update on how far along the API stuff is. The meetings are timeboxed to 15 minutes, so you could just swoop in and out
<didrocks> ev: I think the deadline was next week, for me, with the image promotion, it's nothing on the API front, but I think sil2100 is there and is working on that as well
<didrocks> but I can join
<popey> davmor2: ya, see spreadsheet ☻
<davmor2> popey: you and your fancypants working phone
<ev> thanks
<popey> I know, right?
<didrocks> davmor2: any news?
<davmor2> didrocks: I hate the fact it's so hard to get a crash report off the phone, awe_ is looking at trying to reproduce on his maguro
<popey> what's hard? adb pull /var/crash /tmp/foo   ?
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, at least, knowing if it's on all maguro would be great
<didrocks> davmor2: what crashed for you?
<davmor2> ofono
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> ok, sounds like what changed and what can cause the issue :)
<awe_> davmor2, abeato is running r62 and has had no issues.  I'm installing now.  These changes were extensively tested by myself, rsalveti, and abeato.
<awe_> davmor2, is it still really that hard to get stack traces from the phone?
<awe_> davmor2, I tried the manual instructions posted to ubuntu-devel just before 13.10 released a few weeks back and failed...
<didrocks> davmor2: you can maybe send the .crash file to awe_?
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah after apport-collect let me down on top of trying the manual way I think that will be easier
<awe_> davmor2, yea...that would be great
<awe_> I'm going offline now for a bit, but will look into this when I'm back
<davmor2> awe_: bug #1260388
<ubot5> bug 1260388 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Regression: ofonod crashing on maguro on R62" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260388
<awe_> thanks davmor2!
<davmor2> awe_, didrocks: in the meantime I'm going to do a phablet-flash and see if it is an issue with just the upgrade
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I guess it's still wiser to hold the horse before we understand what exactly happens
<awe_> thanks davmor2!
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: coming?
<popey> balloons: sergiusens weather app from trunk passed all tests here. Ship it!
<balloons> ^^ :-)
<sergiusens> ack, let me give it a go
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<xnox> to subscribe to a mailing list  on launchpad, one needs to join the team, however canonical-ci-announce team is restricted....
<cjohnston> ev: ^
<ev> josepht: ^
<cjohnston> sorry ev.. didn't realize Joe did it
<cjohnston> I thought you had
<ev> no worries :)
<sergiusens> popey, 100% success https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<fginther> sergiusens, do you know the correct specification for setting up a repo for ubuntu-touch-image jobs?
<fginther> sergiusens, nvm, I think I found it
<davmor2> awe_, rsalveti:  Okay so fresh install It's been on for an hour, no crash however also no 3g now (although I did initially), sms seems to be working however.
<awe_> davmor2, thanks for the update.  That's odd, as AFAIK, there were no settings schema changes.
<awe_> davmor2, do you remember if you had issues with mnclength?
<awe_> there was an associated change that was supposed to land in ofono.override which didn't
<awe_> mainly two additional plugins were supposed to be added to the ofonod command line
<davmor2> awe_: pass I know it was working fine on 59 yesterday and isn't today
<awe_> this was supposed to land as part of lxc-android-config, but apparently it didn't...
<awe_> davmor2, sure...that's because a new version landed.  The question I'm asking was whether you remember any issues with mnclength or your SIM specifically?
<awe_> abeato made a fix for SIM that didn't report the mnc length correctly
<awe_> and this fix was re-factored recently to be more acceptable to upstream
<davmor2> awe_: not that I'm aware of.  what would be the signs of this issue?
<awe_> it relies on the plugin "mnclength" being loaded
<awe_> and as the lxc-android-change didn't land, the plugin isn't being loaded in r62
<davmor2> awe_: it's possible but I don't know I'm afraid
<awe_> so far none of us have been able to reproduce the crash
<awe_> I'm working on trying on the crash file now
<awe_> I know it's near your eod, but can you try changing the exec line in /etc/init/ofono.override to:
<awe_> exec ofonod -p ril,rilmodem,provision,mbpi,nettime,mnclength,smshistory
<awe_> and see it restores your gprs?
<awe_> also, please delete the file /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs and reboot
<awe_> I'll add this all to the bug...
<davmor2> awe_: yeap no worries
<robru> fginther, how might I change the new cordova head stack to build both saucy and trusty versions in the PPA? (currently it only builds trusty)
<fginther> robru, the only way I know to do this is to add that as a task for the autolanding job
<fginther> robru, but it's a different process then having the cu2d jobs do it
<robru> fginther, different how?
<fginther> the saucy version would be dput by the cordova-autolanding job, the trusty version would be built by the cu2d jobs
<fginther> robru, it should work, but it's just two different processes
<awe_> davmor2, bug updated
<awe_> if you can, please add the output of list-context or the contents of the gprs settings file before deleting it
<davmor2> awe_: I'm just waiting for the phone to reboot one second
<awe_> ah too late
<awe_> ;D
<awe_> no worries though
<davmor2> awe_: not only do I have 3g now but it's faster too :)
<davmor2> awe_: maybe not, but it is working
<awe_> ok
<awe_> that makes me feel much better
<awe_> so pretty sure this was caused by lxc-android-config not landing in tandem with the new ofono version
<awe_> I still need to analyze the crash file to be sure
<robru> fginther, would this do it? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/cordova-saucy/+merge/198824
<fginther> robru, you'll need to remove the 'trusty' one (that will be built by the cu2d jobs). otherwise it's good
<robru> fginther, ah, ok
<robru> fginther, ok, can you approve it please?
<fginther> robru, approved
<robru> fginther, ok, thanks.
<robru> fginther, so i should use that new deploy job once it lands? never used that before
<fginther> robru, as this changes the upstream merger jobs, you need to use this one: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/
<davmor2> awe_: I'm going to give this another 30 minutes and see if I still have 3g
<awe_> davmor2, ok.  I you have it, I'll doubt you lose it.  I really think was due to provisioning failing due to mnclength not being loaded
<davmor2> awe_: I wonder if the crash from update was due to the missing elements but it having connection info in place?  Longshot I guess
<awe_> davmor2, not sure... hopefully the crash file will tell me more
<robru> fginther, bah, I don't seem to have an s-jenkins login. can you run it after it lands?
<fginther> robru, sure
<robru> fginther, ok, thanks
<balloons> sergiusens, popey music has landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/198485. Please pull trunk for it
<popey> ok!
<sergiusens> balloons, sure
<fginther> sergiusens, is http://phablet.ubuntu.com/ setup to use http to pull git repos?
<sergiusens> fginther, it's actually ssh
<sergiusens> fginther, IS once upon a time set us up with a dedicated port to use from magners
<fginther> sergiusens, ok, that would be the trick needed here
<fginther> thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, ideally we just need to get that firewall config migrated over
<fginther> sergiusens, was there a specific user setup to do the ssh?
<sergiusens> fginther, nope, anonymous through repo init/repo sync
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<sergiusens> fginther, there
<sergiusens> fginther, there's an RT I'm failing to find
<sergiusens> fginther, it had all the info
<popey> sergiusens: Ran 9 tests in 259.283s
<popey> OK
<popey> music app
<sergiusens> popey, that's because mako is faster :-P
<sergiusens> balloons, how about passing a band filter on the music assets? 300Hz > filter < 4kHz
<balloons> sergiusens, to what end?
<fginther> robru, it's been deployed
<robru> fginther, thanks!
<popey> sergiusens: i just turn the volume down
<sergiusens> balloons, remove those voices in my head :-)
<popey> a revalation when I figured that out
<sergiusens> popey, I don't mind the music, it gives me an indication it's running while doing something else :-
<popey> I tried plugging headphones in to shut the noise of bkerensa up but it didn't work
<sergiusens> :-)
<popey> well sure.
<sergiusens> popey, btw https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<davmor2> awe_: well I still have a connection so I'm assuming that did the trrick :)
<sergiusens> popey, revelation being a volume knob/slider/hw buttons?
<popey> hw buttons
<davmor2> awe_: Let me just double check an sms
<awe_> davmor2, ack
<awe_> by the way, the crash file did turn up a real underlying problem...
<davmor2> awe_: fantasic :)
<balloons> sergiusens, popey LOL. I assumed as such :-)
<davmor2> awe_: sms is functioning as expected
<awe_> that said, I need to discuss with abeato tomorrow.  I'm going to create a quick fix tonight, however the longer term fix will probably gave to wait for next week
<balloons> sergiusens, I too mute while running
<popey> sergiusens: approved it
<davmor2> awe_: and I'm not here to test it till the 2nd of january :(
<sergiusens> popey, balloons ack,we will prolly have nice results in the next run :-)
<awe_> ah, well enjoy
<balloons> green is the new red I hear
<awe_> again this is something we knew was a problem
<awe_> and hadn't landed all the required changes
<davmor2> awe_: well to be fair as this maguro is my main Phone it will get tested, you'll soon know if it got brokened :D
<awe_> fair enough, we'll do our best to prevent breakage like this in the future...
<kenvandine> anyone know if that QA head job is really still running?
<kenvandine> it's been blocking for hours, i'd suspect something isn't right
<fginther> sergiusens, FWIW, I found the ticket
<sergiusens> fginther, great
<robru> kenvandine, usually I just kill it if it's been hung for hours...
<kenvandine> i did
<kenvandine> killing that really unclogged the pipes
<kenvandine> what does "daily-release-executor is offline" mean?
<fginther> kenvandine, it means the daily-release-executor connection died
<fginther> kenvandine, plars, working on it
<kenvandine> thx
<fginther> "I'm working on it"
 * fginther remembers to be more specific
<kenvandine> :)
<plars> fginther: does that one go down often? which host is that running on?
<fginther> plars, it runs on q-jenkins
<fginther> plars, the full setup is here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/q-jenkins#daily-release-executor
 * kenvandine is excited to see contacts being exchanged with the content-hub
<fginther> plars, yes, this slave goes down more than it should
<plars> fginther: I think we should put which host these nodes are on in the config, some of them have moved recently and it's hard to keep up with
<plars> fginther: odd - I rarely see the slaves go down
<fginther> plars, there's something 'special' about this one. I haven't been able to explain why it goes down. There are no logs collected due to the way the slave is started
<fginther> plars, I'm going to rerun the start script to activate the slave
<fginther> plars, kenvandine, it's online again
<plars> fginther: ok
<kenvandine> thx
<sergiusens> doanac, fginther can you run through http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/phablet-flash-in-golang/1297 on the servers?
<doanac> sergiusens: wow. you went to great lengths to keep me from adding changes to phablet-flash :)
<sergiusens> doanac, and if you want go get launchpad.net/phablet-tools/ubuntu-emulator ; but that has no docs yet :-)
<doanac> very cool.
<sergiusens> doanac, you can keep adding stuff; but I cleaned up all the cruft
<sergiusens> doanac, autopilot should be working soon on the emulator, although it is very resource intensive
<doanac> sergiusens: does the slowness cause new tests to fail?
<thomi> sergiusens: autopilot itself is resource intensive, or the emulator is?
<sergiusens> doanac, input isn't working yet ;-)
<sergiusens> thomi, the emulator; I haven't checked the guest still
<doanac> ah - that changes things
<thomi> sergiusens: cool :)
<doanac> sergiusens: i probably can't play with it today, but send me an email and I'll remember.
<fginther> sergiusens, you reminded me that I have a phablet-tools MP to update
<sergiusens> doanac, sure; not saying you should today
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> sergiusens, udbflash looks cool. I'll try to get you some feedback soon
<fginther> in a few days
<sergiusens> fginther, sure, you should give the emulator a test run too while your at it; I'll add some instructions late today or tomorrow in the AM
<sergiusens> doanac, fginther btw, this came out yesterday... https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1312-convert-apps-to-click
<sergiusens> fginther, it was neatly timed with our conversation yesterday; and then being pinged
<sergiusens> those things happen often :-P
<fginther> :-)
<popey> sergiusens: are we cranking out another release tonight?
<sergiusens> popey, I wasn't asked, should we?
<sergiusens> i thought the cron was enabled
<popey> well thats going to happen in 4 hours, so yeah
<sergiusens> popey, waiting then?
<popey> yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-13
<didrocks> ogra_: if you are around, I can't find the lxc-android-config branch, apparently ofono does need it and as it doesn't follow our normal project/branch structure, I can't find it :/
<didrocks> popey: once you are around, anyway to revert weather-app? All AP are failing (the SetUp() function is failing on an unknown method)
<vila> cihelp qa-intel-4000 encounter kernel crashes, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000 are failing or hanging
<vila> cihelp or suceeding for wrong reasons :-/
<vila> cihelp kernel reverted to previous version
<popey> didrocks: morning
<vila> cihelp new container created to make sure it's aligned with the reverted kernel
<popey> didrocks: well that sucks, they ran fine here
<didrocks> popey: it's really weird, as you can see from the traceback, it's either they can or can't run :p
<didrocks> popey: I don't know where the code is, can you check about that function?
<didrocks> to see if the system isn't using the right autopilot tests?
<popey> i can revert to previous version in the store
<didrocks> popey: yeah, let's try that first and then, we can understand what happens
<popey> "Changed published version to 1.0.163.
<popey> done
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> popey: what's really weird is that the issue is really black or white
<didrocks> I really wonder if the autopilot tests are not the right one
<didrocks> do you have the sources handy?
<popey> yes
<popey> lp:ubuntu-weather-app
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565596/
<popey> (diff) - line 43 looks suspicious
<didrocks> popey: yeah, it's the missing function
<didrocks> called frmo setUp()
<didrocks> from*
<didrocks> I think the fix is just to remove that call, like in tests/test_mainview.py
<didrocks> but I wonder how this can work for you
<didrocks> and sergio
<popey> probably because our phones aren't clean?
<didrocks> yeah, I would like that we dig a little bit, if it was just you, it's a human error, and so ok
<didrocks> you and sergio at the same time…
<didrocks> maybe something in the click test runner isn't grabbing the right versions
<popey> well neither of us has a clean phone
<didrocks> yeah, but maybe we need to understand what happens so that we can add safety guard in the test runner?
<didrocks> to tell "ohoh, you're not testing with the right things"
<vila> Mirv: I need a new run of say head/qa on q-jenkins to test the reverted kernel/new container is it just clicking Build on http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-qa-head/ or will I screw something ?
<vila> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> vila: you can do that, yeah
<didrocks> default parameters, don't change anything
<Mirv> vila: just that, with defaults
<vila> done
<vila> brace yourselves
<didrocks> cihelp: I think that the daily-build ppa is declaring building on ppc64el when it's not
<didrocks> I think cjwatson can confirm
<didrocks> so, it's dep-waiting forever or something that won't build
<vila> didrocks: does that block my head-qa test ?
<didrocks> vila: it will
<didrocks> well, the build job will be blocked forever
<didrocks> unless you skip the arch
<vila> oh, it blocks the current friends-head but will *also* block qa-head, urgh
<vila> didrocks: ^ correct ?
<didrocks> vila: shouldn't
<rsalveti> didrocks: I'm reviewing and landing the ofono change atm
<didrocks> rsalveti: thanks, I'll kick an image once ofono is in
 * didrocks publishes the missing qmenumodel now
<vila> didrocks: shouldn't what ?
<didrocks> vila: shouldn't block
<vila> cihelp, didrocks, Mirv: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/943/ succeeded
<didrocks> vila: yeah, but the build job is blocked, right?
<sil2100> huh, ppc64el - something I didn't see before
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't see ppc64el building in our PPA, so should I skip the arch for autopilot in QA?
<didrocks> sil2100: please kill the build job, I think vila isn't responsding
<didrocks> sil2100: I have the fix for it, but *shrugh* for ppas lying
<sil2100> Ok, so just killing, right... another workaround for PPA lies
<didrocks> yeah…
<vila> didrocks: huh, what ?
<didrocks> sil2100: we were waiting for you yesterday
<didrocks> vila: 10:21:32   didrocks | vila: yeah, but the build job is blocked, right?
<vila> didrocks: can't see that but maybe sil2100 already killed it ?
<didrocks> vila: I'll need you to deploy the latest cu2d
<didrocks> it contains the ignore that arch
<vila> didrocks: you got a job for that no ?
<didrocks> hum, really? I don't remember the reference, do you have it?
<vila> didrocks: and you still need to sync with your cu2d jobs ?
<didrocks> vila: not sure what you mean
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry about that, I guess my Thursdays are really unlucky for evening meetings since the last weeks, been missing on that one frequently, always on the same day ;/
<didrocks> vila: I need something pulling latest lp:cupstream2distro
<didrocks> sil2100: can you warn us in advance please?
<vila> didrocks: fginther create a job for that, not sure if it that has landed but you commented on the MP no ?
<vila> s/create/created/
<didrocks> vila: no, this is to deploy stacks
<didrocks> vila: I'm asking for deploying latest cu2d code
<didrocks> thanks rsalveti, let's hope a quick migration to the release pocket :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, still building for armhf
<didrocks> ok
<rsalveti> but yeah, should take ~20 min at least :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: hai!
<didrocks> asac: didn't you want to join?
 * sil2100 wonders why he has to re-enter all the google credentials everytime now
<asac> didrocks: i am in
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> didrocks, apt-get source ;) ... or use UDD ...
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry, I found it that they were no real branch :)
<ogra_> it is a real branch ... several even ;) on my disk
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> and I got the code from Tony
<didrocks> so all good
<ogra_> yeah, that was a trivial change
<ogra_> i was pinged about it on my last day
<cjwatson> didrocks: Huh?  ppc64el isn't in Launchpad yet (in any meaningful way).  I find it very doubtful that a PPA could possibly be doing anything with it ...
<cjwatson> didrocks: URL?
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/588/console
<didrocks> see the 2013-12-13 07:43:12,338 INFO arch: ppc64el, status: building
<didrocks> cjwatson: this is coming from series.architectures
<didrocks> series coming from get_ubuntu().getSeries(name_or_version="trusty")
<didrocks> get_ubuntu() is the ubuntu launchpadlib object
<davmor2> morning all
<didrocks> hey davmor2
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm so happy that awe could reconstitute the crash into something useful :D
<didrocks> yep ;)
 * didrocks is waiting for ofono to transitio to kick an image build
<popey> didrocks: I added a landing ask. do I need to find someone to action it or can you?
<didrocks> popey: no, that's fine, I'm just going to assign it
<didrocks> thanks!
<popey> sweet! thanks.
<didrocks> yw
<cjwatson> didrocks: hmm, I guess it got flipped to enabled recently in trusty.  but shouldn't you be intersecting this with the set of architectures that your PPA can actually build in any case?
<cjwatson> didrocks: you can get that from the "enabled_restricted_processors" attribute on your archive
<cjwatson> which doesn't have ppc64el enabled
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh, I didn't know that parameter
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I'll interest with that one, I was doing the intersection manually between virtualized and not virtualized
<didrocks> thanks
<cjwatson> that's *restricted* processors, note - i386 and amd64 get added regardless
<didrocks> ok, but making sense
<cjwatson> wonder if that's doable without hardcoding
<didrocks> well, using that parameter from my side will be already a big help :)
<cjwatson> grumble, you can only get at it in an annoying way right now
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566175/
<cjwatson> err sorry for unhelpful lack of line-wrapping there
<cjwatson> LP has a link from DAS to Processor, it just isn't exported
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, so using that list + the enabled_retristed_preprocessors collection, that should do it, yeah. Thanks for the hint!
<cjwatson> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1260695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260695 in Launchpad itself "export link from DistroArchSeries to Processor" [Low,Triaged]
 * didrocks subscribes
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: I get this from time to time but it is impossible to replicate http://ubuntuone.com/2eWjzdTlxxtVG4eL03pmWY notice that the i key is on top of the q key, if you press the empty space you get an i but it doesn't look pretty
 * popey waits for the picture to load like it's 1998
<davmor2> popey: still
<popey> ooh thats interesting
<popey> not seen that before
<didrocks> popey: ah, you had this feeling too!
<didrocks> yeah, same, never
<didrocks> davmor2: I think it's not a new regression, I see nothing that came in that can impact that
<didrocks> if you hide the keyboard
<didrocks> and show it again
<didrocks> is it "fixed"?
<didrocks> (you should have an azerty keyboard, we never have those bugs :p)
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: just started to build image #64. I hope it will be THE one
<didrocks> I'll tell you once published, please prepare to dogfood that one
<popey> ooh, 64, a nice round number
<davmor2> didrocks: no but if you close the app and a fresh maliit is called it is fixed then
<didrocks> popey: isn't it! it was all planned!
<popey> :D
<didrocks> davmor2: interesting
<davmor2> didrocks: it's been around for a while but no easy way to reproduce it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> maybe file a bug and talk to the keyboard team?
<davmor2> didrocks: before it happened maliit I think crashed so I'll look into that
<didrocks> ok ;)
<davmor2> popey: in /var/crash do you see _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.<number>.crash ?
<popey> yes
<popey> -rw-rw-r--  1 phablet whoopsie  10K Dec 12 20:34 _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<davmor2> didrocks: ^ not sure how important that is :)
<didrocks> I think this was the click apps regression?
<davmor2> didrocks: but I did a fresh install of the "Fixed click apps" version and this happened today on R62 for me iirc
<didrocks> davmor2: ah, please retrace it then
<didrocks> we'll see how often it is and if that should be a blocker
<davmor2> didrocks: oh interesting looks like notes triggered it but I haven't opened notes :\
<didrocks> davmor2: waow, that's some kind of magic, can you ensure it's not on other click apps as well?
<popey> davmor2: how did you determine what triggered it?
<davmor2> popey: viewed the crash report ala https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04549.html was about to start the retrace on it if I can figure out what dbgsym I need
<popey> mine was a community app which barfed
<popey> none of ours.
<popey> s/community/3rd party/ (as in, an app from the store, not a core app)
<popey> uhhh
<popey> I just updated my phone and it pulled down #63
<popey> and when I hit "Install and restart" it showed a message briefly that it can't contact service, but then went ahead and restarted anyway
<popey> bit worrying
<popey> i would have got a screenshot but it was too quick
<didrocks> popey: urgh, can you check you have image #63 then?
<didrocks> and not #62?
<popey> will do when it comes back
<popey> current build number: 63
<didrocks> can really be system-image 2.0
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so it's a false warning :p
<popey> sounds plausible
<popey> just alarming!
<didrocks> I'll look between image 63 and 64
<didrocks> popey: mind filing a bug?
<didrocks> system-image, barry…
<davmor2> popey: I saw that, but didn't have enough time to see if it was a warning or if it said phone rebooting now, so I'm happy to confirm it :)
<popey> ok
<didrocks> popey: did it start with "Apply update failed:"
<popey> yes i think so
<popey> then cannot connect to service or something
<didrocks> Apply update failed: Can't apply the current update (can't contact service)"
<popey> yes
<didrocks> from my *excellent* frontend code, that means that the backend doesn't send anymore "ack" reply
<davmor2> didrocks: should apport-cli crash_file.crash  and s for send actually work all the docs say it should but it isn't.
<didrocks> davmor2: where does it say it works on touch?
<didrocks> davmor2: from what I know, it doesn't
<didrocks> davmor2: that's why we retrace that locally
<davmor2> didrocks: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04549.html unless I'm reading it wrong
<didrocks> davmor2: you do that on the retraced crash, right?
<popey> davmor2: bug 1260712
<ubot5> bug 1260712 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Apply update failed: Can't apply the current update (can't contact service)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260712
<didrocks> davmor2: the one you used apport-retrace -S on?
<davmor2> didrocks: I will be once I get everything on to run the trace yes
<didrocks> davmor2: so, you need to send that report
<didrocks> not the one before
<didrocks> and yeah, that should work (so, on your computer)
<davmor2> didrocks: right so I do the retrace on the phone then transfer to the computer and then send from the computer, it should say that in the email grrrrrrr :)
<davmor2> thanks for the info :)
<didrocks> davmor2: no worry!
<didrocks> be ready, I guess next image isn't far!
<didrocks> ev: did you deploy successfully latest cu2d?
<ev> didrocks: I handed it off to vila, since you and I had that call with Alex. So yes, he deployed it.
<didrocks> ah, excellent!
<didrocks> thanks
 * ev lunches
<davmor2> didrocks: so after all that setting up ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath  for this I blame ev bound to be his fault :D
<cjwatson> didrocks: ... and now I discover the #webops scrollback with the initialisation of ppc64el last night, so that explains that :-)
<cjwatson> (no builders yet, which is what I checked first)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, at least, with the properties you pointed me at, I'll be able to avoid being impacted by it in the future :)
<didrocks> popey: I don't see the revert in image 64 of weather: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131213.1.changes
<didrocks> excepted, will we have the correct version?
<popey> ☹
<popey> bug 1257048 still happens for me
<ubot5> bug 1257048 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn't auto-blank with mako during first boot (since #43)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257048
<popey> just updated to #63 and the phone is sat there with the display on
<didrocks> popey: yeah, this is expected
<didrocks> popey: how can we check the click package version installed (once image diff for image 64 will be generated)
<popey> good question!
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell ls -ld /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.weather/current
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Dec 13 12:08 /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.weather/current -> 1.0.164
<popey> there you go
<popey> thats the pre-installed one
<popey> (on my #63)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131213.changes
<ogra_> it was updated in the nightly build
<cjwatson> popey: click list
<popey> cjwatson: wont that also show the ones that I have installed which override pre-installed?
<popey> (which we don't want)
<didrocks> popey: ok, let's cross fingers that it's just not shown in the diff
<cjwatson> granted.  if you wanted to overachieve here then you could use click list --all --manifest and filter by the _directory attribute
<didrocks> popey: we'll know soon, upgrading!
<popey> got the apply updated failed again
<popey> got a screengrab this time ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-13-130247.png
<didrocks> popey: I fixed it locally
<didrocks> I'm going to cowboy it to distro
<didrocks> com.ubuntu.weather1.0.163
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> popey: ^
<didrocks> that's what click list tells me
<popey> BOOM!
 * didrocks checks "one pb less"
<didrocks> popey: tell me if you confirm :)
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Dec 13 13:03 /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.weather/current -> 1.0.163
<popey> confirmed
<didrocks> \o/
<popey> I think this calls for pompoms
<didrocks> ok, I'll update the ApplyUpdate() fix
<popey> *\o/*
<didrocks> \o/\o/\o/\o/
 * popey lunches
<didrocks> enjoy :)
<ogra_> didrocks, fyi, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list is the list live-build pulls from
<didrocks> ogra_: so, you should reflect from 1.0.164 -> 1.0.163 in your diff, right?
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131213.1.changes
<ogra_> hmm, i use dpkg --compare-versions ...
<ogra_> the way thats used doesnt currently honor the concept of going backwards in version numbers ...
<didrocks> ah, indeed ;)
<ogra_> (since thats usually impossible)
<davmor2> ogra_: aren't you on holiday already ;)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, do you see me in any work channels ? ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: yes here :P
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: let me guess you're just trying you the irc client you wrote for the phone in your spare time right ?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i cracked my back on my first vacation day ... took the week to recover and did absolutely nothing ... (some book reading etc)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha one way to stop you working I suppose :D
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: A little drastic though
<ogra_> well, it showed me i need to move more in my work time ...
<davmor2> ogra_: I got a cheapo step counter if I do less than 4000 I go for a walk around the block till it's over, 4000 isn't a lot but everyday means that I'm moving twice as much as I was :)
<ogra_> sounds like an idea
<didrocks> davmor2: can you test GSM on image #64?
<davmor2> didrocks: I will be, I'm doing a fresh install to lose the modifications I made
<vila> exit
<vila> meh
<vila> damn focus doesn't follow mouse
<davmor2> vila: no it hasn't for a while I'm surprised you only just noticed ;)
<vila> davmor2: hehe, I know, I stopped using it long ago, but sometimes, I just regret it ;)
 * popey returns
 * popey tests 64
 * davmor2 now has "It's the return of the pope" in my head Mark Morrison remix :D
<davmor2> ogra_: also get a decent chair that has a back support in, those 2 combined have meant I've started to losee weight and my back isn't hurting as much :)
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: just a warning: we won't promote 64 due to barry's bug I guess, I uploaded a fix, but better to have most of the tests done, as this is orthogonal
<popey> camera is broken here
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-13-132507.png
<popey> pfft, closed and re-launched and now it works
<davmor2> mines still flashing I'll check mine when it is done
<popey> i am also copying music over mtp to it so it's a touch sluggish
<popey> which may contribute to the issue
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozoTzkCeO-A is now my go-to video for testing video playback on the phone
<popey> so terrible it's great
<davmor2> popey: it should be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc :D
<popey> i know what that is without clicking
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> popey: Narhwals, Narhwals......
<davmor2> didrocks: found a bug, fresh flash the screen starts blank, so when you hit the power button, to turn it on you actually switch it to stand by so it looks like you have to hit the power button twice to get the screen up woohoo \o/
<davmor2> didrocks: on a plus side 3g is working next sms
<didrocks> davmor2: is that a reliably failure you didn't get in latest promoted image?
<didrocks> from what popey posted before, it was already there, right?
<davmor2> didrocks: quite possibly, I think some bugs have been there for a while, but when you were busy testing core functionality you blank the minor issues, till you are looking at everything :)
<davmor2> didrocks: sms is working
<didrocks> great ;)
<davmor2> popey: did you write a bug for the double tap to start the phone after a fresh install?
<plars> psivaa: what happened on 63? lots of regressions?
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: can you hit the power button to put the phone into sleep then ring it and see if you get a ring tone?
<jdstrand> didrocks, davmor2: I didn't read all backscroll, but bug #1260079 is a use after free bug
<ubot5> bug 1260079 in Upstart Application Launcher "upstart-app-launch does not set (at least) TMPDIR correctly" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260079
<didrocks> jdstrand: sorry, I don't get the "is a use after free bug"
<jdstrand> didrocks: g_free(package);
<didrocks> ah ;)
<jdstrand> didrocks: tmpdir = ... ("%s/confined/%s", ..., package);
<didrocks> jdstrand: was it already on latest promoted image? (I try to see promotion blockers)
<jdstrand> didrocks: it is in 60 and 62 for sure
<didrocks> jdstrand: can you try on 58?
 * didrocks looks at uploads meanwhile
<jdstrand> didrocks: I'm actually off today and have to head out to an appt, but I'm sure ted can :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: the bug is due to latest upstart-app-launch?
<jdstrand> didrocks: not ubuntu3
<popey> davmor2: double tap?
<popey> davmor2: I get a ring if i suspend phone and ring it
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, so, it's already in latest promoted image, I'll just add to the list of things to get fixed
<psivaa> plars: weather app failures
<didrocks> jdstrand: thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<plars> psivaa: yeah, I see - doesn't look like we can expect them fixed in 64 either
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: so, I don't have on mako the issue of blank screen on image #58
 * didrocks upgrades to 64 and reboot
<popey> odd.
<didrocks> can be unity8 maybe
 * didrocks is waiting for the upgrade to finish
<didrocks> ok, rebooting…
<didrocks> ok, not the case anymore
 * didrocks puts that in the "random" box
<jdstrand> didrocks: it was introduced in 0.2+14.04.20131119-0ubuntu1 which appears to have been in the archive on Nov 26
 * jdstrand really gone
<didrocks> jdstrand: you sould really go ;) so yeah, already in the proposed image
<didrocks> jdstrand: thanks for digging!
<fginther> morning
<Ursinha> morning
 * asac worries about the time it takes for system-image to become a Valid Candidate in proposed
<asac> didrocks: webbrowser doesnt look better :/
 * asac hopes its flaki
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/64:20131213.1:20131211.2/5444/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<didrocks> asac: I don't think we had webbrowser upload, did we?
<didrocks> it's the issue we discussed I guess, once the env is screwed, it's screwed
<asac> >?
<asac> didrocks: so retrying helps?
<asac> psivaa: ^^ ?
<didrocks> asac: well, yeah, it would, but please don't
<didrocks> asac: don't hide bugs
<asac> ok
<didrocks> we want to get them fixed
<asac> hmm
<didrocks> so upstream should be better armed against the env
<asac> didrocks: well, but you wanted to check if we have a regressionm
<didrocks> and the discussion is happening on the ML
<asac> if we previously could get it green with retrying then only retrying will confirm that we didnt sneak something in
<asac> ok
<asac> you can still have the jenkins jobs etc.
<asac> they have all the data
<didrocks> asac: but then, we loose the data
<asac> (just saying)
<asac> didrocks: no you dont
<asac> just record the jenkins job url
<asac> and not the dashboard
<didrocks> asac: well, we don't have connection
<didrocks> but yeah
<asac> file a bug
<asac> retry :)
<didrocks> asac: anyway, it's not the image we are going to publish
<asac> oh?
<asac> thought it was
<asac> then dont bother
<didrocks> well, don't we wait for system-image?
<didrocks> to be published
<asac> even though it would still be good to know if we have a timebomb :)
<didrocks> maybe… one day…
<asac> didrocks: we dont know about system-image..~. we should finish this image
<asac> so we are prepped
<didrocks> asac: maguro should tell us :)
<asac> thats very much not the same as you know
<didrocks> asac: for webbrowser, that shouldn't change
<asac> do whatever you would do to get this image to state where you would promote
<asac> didrocks: you never know
<didrocks> asac: well, you would be confortable to promote it with the error message on upgrade?
<asac> if you would promote with dashboard in this state, then thats what you should do
<asac> didrocks: you suggested that its not the biggest blocker we could have
<didrocks> if we do that, yeah
<asac> still its a regressionm
<didrocks> well, people will see it once
<didrocks> then, next image won't have it
<didrocks> as I uploaded the fix
<asac> anyway. if you dont want to consider this image a fall back
<asac> and go all in on the next its fine
<asac> didrocks: you never know what happnes in the meantime
<asac> hostname might make things explode
<didrocks> well, I'm starting to think that next image will be far far away…
<asac> i really think finishing this image so its in the bank
<asac> is the right thing
<asac> right
<didrocks> ok then, I thought you vetoed on my idea
<asac> i didnt veto
<asac> i said, i dont know... lets see if we get a better one, but make this one ready
<didrocks> so yeah, rerunning it will make sense (once all tests finish)
<asac> so we can decide without spending more time before weekend
<asac> right
<asac> ok
<asac> you can through the jenkins url in the ML
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: any blockers on your dogfooding side?
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/72/artifact/
<didrocks> like new issues since last promoted image that we didn't discuss yet (and ther eis nothing new apparently apart from system-image)
<asac> thats the URL for the webbrowser data
<didrocks> asac: yeah, will do that
<davmor2> didrocks: lunch got in the way I'm still testing looking good otherwise
<popey> didrocks: nope
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: do you want me to retry webbrowser tests now?
<didrocks> psivaa: the other tests are running still, right?
<asac> psivaa: check with didrocks... i think he said once the other tests are finished
<didrocks> you can only that it after that?
<didrocks> s/that//
<asac> psivaa: was more intereswted personally to know if we saw this before
<asac> so i can at least put me in a lower alert mode :)
<davmor2> popey: camera is working fine here
<didrocks> asac: we already saw that
<didrocks> asac: like failing at the 5th test for instance
<didrocks> and then, all tests consecutively fails
<cjwatson> asac: system-image/trusty-proposed> I chased this and it's because the publisher was massively slowed down by the enablement of (not yet populated) ppc64el last night - wgrant is getting ops to run an ANALYZE which should fix it
<psivaa> didrocks: yep i know, i mean if you need it retried?
<asac> cjwatson: can we somehow help our precious system-image regression-fix?
<didrocks> psivaa: yes please :)
<asac> cjwatson: to get a premium seat?
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> asac: That's what we're doing!
<asac> ah nice
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will do :)
<cjwatson> I can't make just that one package faster, but this should fix it all
<asac> cjwatson: are we walking about hours? or minutes?
<cjwatson> Minutes
<asac> i like minutes
<asac> thanks a lot
<cjwatson> It's mid-query so that analyze probably won't have helped this one, but on past form it should take two more minutes to get through domination and then it's fairly normal publisher runtime from there
<cjwatson> And indeed it's into apt-ftparchive now
<cjwatson> But that analyze should mean that at least the publisher run that puts it in the release pocket will be quick
<plars> balloons: are you taking a look at the weather app regressions?
<cjwatson> ETA 10min or so until proposed-migration notices
<balloons> plars, no I'm crying about them.. I'll fix them after that :-)
<plars> didrocks: looks like we got a bunch of webbrowser failures again on maguro only, want me to rerun it or leave it?
<didrocks> plars: please backlog ^ ;)
<didrocks> plars: answer is yes, once the tests are over
<plars> sorry, missed that, thanks :)
<cjwatson> p-m running now
<cjwatson> oh, but system-image has autopkgtests
<cjwatson> so it gets to wait for those
<cjwatson> why is there no job for system-image 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-system-image/ ?  It should have been trigged
<cjwatson> *triggered
<cjwatson> are the triggers only picked up by a cron job or something?
<cjwatson> I guess that would be plausible since it's just rsync
<cjwatson> cihelp: can you see why the submission of an autopkgtest job for system-image 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 at 14:51:51 UTC hasn't been picked up yet on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-system-image/ ?
<josepht> cjwatson: looking
<cjwatson> oh, there it is now
<cjwatson> started at 15:00:16 - is it a ten-minute cron job or something?  if so that perhaps ought to be more frequent
<cjwatson> if it isn't too load-inducing
<davmor2> didrocks: most tests completed now I just need to get some data on the phone to finish off the music and video stuff plus testing the phone book
<cjwatson> green.  doing a manual proposed-migration run now
<cjwatson> hmm, that still thinks it's RUNNING, I wonder why
<balloons> plars, fix is being reviewed right now: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-rev164-test/+merge/198955
<cjwatson> cihelp: how often does the sync-adt-results cron job run in production?
<josepht> jibel: do you know the answers to cjwatson's questions?
<cjwatson> it's managed it now, but it seems rather less frequent than would be ideal.  the evidence suggests this all runs once every ten minutes, which is pretty non-granular with respect to the publisher nowadays
<cjwatson> Copying: system-image/2.0.3-0ubuntu2
<josepht> cjwatson: yes it's every 10 minutes
<cjwatson> so should start publishing to the release pocket in three minutes
<cjwatson> josepht: how long does that cron job take to run?
<josepht> cjwatson: I'm trying to find that out now
<jibel> cjwatson, every 10min
<asac> cjwatson: didrocks: do we see other packages in proposed that might also go into the touch image (that might bear the risk to give us another regression?)
<cjwatson> could it reasonably be made substantially more frequent?
<asac> (sorry hard for me to read proposed)
<jibel> cjwatson, it takes less than a minute to run. How frequent would you like?
<cjwatson> there's android-headers but it's entirely new (and pending AA processing).  I don't see anything else recent that you might care about
<cjwatson> jibel: could we have it be */2 ?
<didrocks> asac: I would say hostname
<didrocks> for now
<cjwatson> hostname's already on its way
<asac> ok hostname seems to be a risk already onboard that we shoudl take (and maybe test)
<asac> cjwatson: android-headers AA processing == wont happen soon anyway?
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> sorry I read your question the wrong way round anyway
<jibel> cjwatson, okay.
<asac> this is the hostname diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159661567/hostname_3.13ubuntu1_3.15ubuntu1.diff.gz
<jibel> josepht, ^^no objection?
<josepht> jibel: none from me if you're sure it won't overrun itself
<cjwatson> that hostname diff is pretty boring I think
<didrocks> yeah, agreed, didn't look at the diff, just package name
<cjwatson> if it were a problem, given what package it is there'd be RC bugs in Debian and there aren't
<asac> kk
<fginther> sergiusens, is the sun jdk required for http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/ ?
<sergiusens> fginther, nope; just openjdk
<fginther> sergiusens, or would openjdk-6 work?
<fginther> ack
<asac> just dont know what our android part does that might get side effects from hostname
<asac> wow system-image is a valid candidate :)
<asac> didrocks: system-image in?
<asac> seems so
<asac> rmadison system-image system-image | 1.9.1-0ubuntu1 | saucy/universe  | source system-image | 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 | trusty/universe | source
<jibel> josepht, the lock file should prevent that from happening
<josepht> jibel: works for me then
<jibel> josepht, can you do the modifition in jenkins's crontab on tachash? */10 -> */2
<didrocks> asac: yeah, if I kick an image now though, we will never have the end of the test results from 64
<didrocks> which I think is ok
<didrocks> as we won't promote it
<asac> didrocks: if we say we wont release it anyway, then yes
<didrocks> yep
<asac> didrocks: howver, we can keep it running etc.
<asac> until the new image hits
<asac> and mayb eretry the browser
<asac> i think new images dont abort already running tests
<didrocks> ok, build requested
<asac> maybe thats best time to spend if there is time left
<asac> didrocks: ask psivaa to retry webbrowser now?
<didrocks> let's see
<asac> so it might get tested before image hits?
<didrocks> asac: it's the same behavior than the known environment issue
<asac> ok... so not double safe :)?
<didrocks> asac: so I prefer to get as much results on the rest as possible until the image is published
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: the tests on mako are not yet finished
<asac> i would know what else to do
<psivaa> :)
<asac> didrocks: ok
<asac> your call
<asac> :)
<asac> lets keep it going then
<didrocks> asac: btw, unity8 doesn't fix all flaky tests
<asac> didrocks: yeah. i will take the mail from today and continue your mission next week
<asac> dont land other stuff
<asac> etc.
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sounds good :)
<kalikiana_> can anyone tell me if there was any recent change in the android layer? something that would crash qmlscene on mako? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4094/ I can't see these problems on my maguro device
<kalikiana_> and the same is fine on all other builds
<asac> didrocks: image done?
<asac> :)
 * asac checks
<didrocks> asac: not yet
<asac> ok. must be close... ogra was saying 30 minutes
<asac> didrocks: did you check if there are big builds in the queue?
<asac> like all flavours?
<ogra_> asac, 30min for the cdimage side, another 20 for the system-image processing
<didrocks> asac: I don't have access to those infos
<didrocks> asac: basically, I push the button and then refresh
<ogra_> (cdimage is done FWIW)
<asac> cool :)
<asac> ogra_: wb
<asac> go away !!
<ogra_> haha
<asac> or actually
<asac> ogra_: so the conversion of cdimage.u.c output to system-image output takes 20 min?
<ogra_> about that, yep
<asac> what is it doing beyond a repack and slight shuffle?
<lool> I'll be on and off but will check back later tonight to see if I need to promote an image  :-)
<ogra_> a binary diff
<lool> will pay attention in my copy-paste this time
<asac> lool: :) thanks a lot
<ogra_> (against multiple former images afaik
<ogra_> )
<asac> ogra_: do we use a diff tool for that or did we just code something that traverses the tree and removes those that are unchanged?
<asac> just curious
<ogra_> thats a question for stgraber ... i dont know the exact internals
<ogra_> it unpacks, then diffs against severall former images and repacks ...
<asac> gotcha
<ogra_> (and unlike cdimage it shold be capable of doing this in parallel for multiple images ... which is why you can trigger a new image every 30min)
<ogra_> (theoretically)
<didrocks> plars: once the next image is published, is there anything you can do to stop current runs and make picking the next one faster?
<didrocks> asac: you can see same failure with weather-app, but starting at a different time
<plars> didrocks: absolutely - we can cut it off and have it just start the next
<asac> ok i think we are close to that point
<fginther> sergiusens, can you help debug this when you have a moment? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/94/console
<ogra_> its the weather ... its unpredictable, what else would you expect
<didrocks> plars: please cut!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: roh
<plars> didrocks: didrocks right now? I don't see a new one yet
<didrocks> plars: well, it's coming in the minutes
<didrocks> so yeah
<didrocks> better to win every minutes we can
<plars> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> image 65 available
<didrocks> popey: davmor2 plars ^
<plars> didrocks: I saw, and it's already started installing in ci
<didrocks> great ;)
<popey> yay
<popey> will update shortly
<didrocks> so, the phone boots…
<didrocks> SHIP it!
<popey> didrocks: #65 is good for me.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> popey: done all the dogfooding?
<didrocks> waow
<popey> yup
<didrocks> so, we are pending on davmor2
<didrocks> popey: excellent!
<didrocks> for maguro
<didrocks> popey: I just retried my fix to confirm for system-image
<didrocks> (and it does work)
<popey> cooli
<davmor2> didrocks: looking good here
<didrocks> kenvandine: coming?
<didrocks> popey: if you fancy it, you can come ;)
<didrocks> I need to hear good news!
<davmor2> popey: just take a bagful of bad news I dare you :)
<balloons> sergiusens, popey did we re-push trunk for weather? Fix is in
<sergiusens> ack
<asac> didrocks: seems the build is enroute in the CI engine
<didrocks> asac: yep, it said "allons-y"!
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> davmor2: we are still on the positive trend? ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap looking good just having a play with the calendar
<didrocks> davmor2: great!
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/
<popey> k
<popey> sergiusens: approved weather 165
<didrocks> popey: good news, webbrowser app passed on both
<didrocks> plars: ^
<didrocks> we'll have a more relaxed asac ;)
<plars> didrocks: I saw :)
<popey> If it's 100% green I'm totally printing out the test page and framing it
<plars> didrocks: but it *just* finished
<didrocks> plars: yeah, I'm *staring*
 * plars thinks didrocks is just holding down the reload button on his browser
<didrocks> popey: well, webbrowser app will be yeah ;)
<didrocks> plars: I have a plugin! automation for the win :p
<asac> didrocks: nice one
<asac> so manual testing looks thumbs up?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, all ready
<didrocks> so now, we're waiting on AP!
<asac> ok so if the image is good
<asac> didrocks: i just promote and reply to your mail with the great news?
<asac> didrocks:  you have to tell me the exact dashboard criteria :)
<asac> didrocks:  you have to tell me the exact dashboard criteria :)
<didrocks> asac: I'll still do it today, it will end in ~3h30 I guess :)
<didrocks> asac: want a quick chat for my dashboard criterias?
<asac> didrocks: i think you should really change your nick
<asac>  /nick alwaysrocks
<didrocks> why? everyone loves my nick and I have it since I'm 12 ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> update right now: all green, just one failure on messaging-app
<plars> didrocks: that was there before though
<didrocks> plars: yeah, as per email :)
<sil2100> !
<robru> fginther, hey. so I've just added a new project to the head/webcred stack, and I ran the deploy job. but I guess I need you to run that other deploy job before jenkins will start autolanding merges? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/account-plugin-evernote/packaging/+merge/198983
<fginther> robru, right, I'll need to deploy the -ci/-autolanding jobs
<fginther> robru, one moment
<robru> fginther, thanks
<fginther> robru, done
<robru> fginther, great, thanks again
<plars> didrocks: clock had some issues on both it seems, but that one has been fickle. Will rerun when they're all done
<davmor2> asac, didrocks: and all I'm off now catch you on 2 of January :)  om26er will be about to test maguro, have a great christmas and catch you in the awesome that is next year
<didrocks> davmor2: enjoy!
<didrocks> davmor2: have a gra christmas and see you next year!
<didrocks> plars: just back from hangout, yeah, a rerun will be needed :)
<cyphermox> yo, didrocks
<cyphermox> head's up, ppc64el is blocking some builds.
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: Mirv: ^
<plars> didrocks: ui-toolkit still has one failure on maguro that's been there the last few builds, but green on mako
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ok
<sil2100> cyphermox: still?
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, my code should skip it
<cyphermox> it's new in LP and I noticed some builds are waiting for it, but we don't have it in the list
<cyphermox> well
<didrocks> cyphermox: vila told he deployed a fix
<didrocks> ev: right? ^
<cyphermox> 10 hours ago?
<sil2100> I thought didrocks fixed it in the morning, it was good from what I saw
<cyphermox> maybe it's just one build that was already running
<didrocks> cyphermox: check latest lp:cupstream2distro
<didrocks> cyphermox: possibly, yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: and then, can you check it's deployed in q-jenkins?
<cyphermox> sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<cyphermox> looks like it's good
<cyphermox> that build might have already been running
<didrocks> ok, so please kill stuck job yeah ;)
<didrocks> snip!
<didrocks> :)
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> skip should have worked though
<popey> didrocks: are we releasing this one?
<popey> s/release/promote/
<dobey> does anyone know how to modify the import path for qmltestrunner?
<asac> davmor2: have a great christmas and new year and so on!!
<asac> davmor2: enjoy!
<didrocks> popey: I hope so ;)
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> popey: not having all the tests done yet
<popey> davmor2: have a great christmas dude
<lool> heya
<lool> pass rate for mako seems it can only be strictly better now
<lool> oh it's finished in fact
<lool> didrocks: tests seem to be over now?
<didrocks> lool: not yet
<didrocks> on mako
<didrocks> but maguro just finished
<didrocks> plars: I'm rerunning clock app on maguro
<plars> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> plars: did rerun again
<didrocks> (still failing)
<didrocks> but nothing can explain the failure between 64 and 65 in notes-app: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131213.2.changes
<plars> :(
<didrocks> in fact, the job failed
<didrocks> but all tests pass
<didrocks> so we are good to promote I guess
<didrocks> lool: around? :)
<lool> yup
<lool> didrocks: time for promotion?  :-)
<didrocks> lool: more than time! :)
<didrocks> lool: don't forget the -k :p
<didrocks> slangasek: lool is doing the promotion ^
<kenvandine> woot
<slangasek> didrocks: ok
<lool> didrocks: cdimage part done; system-image in progress
<lool> done
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs lool
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^
<didrocks> email sent
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> didrocks: have a great christmas!
<didrocks> popey: thanks, you too!
<didrocks> and you as well lool, asac!
<didrocks> don't break the image ;)
<didrocks> keep it green (but not too green, let me get the 100% bit :p)
<popey> ☻
 * popey watches #65 come down the pipe
<popey> mmmm.. tasty dogfood
<asac> didrocks: rock!
<didrocks> :)
<asac> didrocks: and get some rest
<didrocks> asac: will do for sure!
<asac> didrocks: good night. great day!
<asac> cu next year
<didrocks> asac: thanks, you too! enjoy your week-end and see you next year :)
<didrocks> (and thanks plars as well for having looked at the tests closely ;))
<fginther> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/content-hub/+merge/198481 revision 141
<fginther> oops, wrong channel
<balloons> cihelp is the vanguard?
<fginther> balloons, what's up?
<fginther> balloons, that is the catchall when no one is specifically monitoring the channel
<plars> balloons: yep, nobody is on this shift, but likely you'll get a response if you use that and anyone is on
<balloons> fginther, it looked like core apps jenkins was down again, but I guess it was a hiccup on my end as I can access it again now and jobs I think might be moving
<balloons> plars, fginther thanks for clarifying
<fginther> balloons, glad it's working
<balloons> it's just weird because this job is JUST now running, despite the code dropping 11 hours ago: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/
<fginther> balloons, something looks off, investigating
<fginther> balloons, it's fixed now. there was a setting that was removed during the outage that I overlooked
<balloons> fginther, I get concerned I'm crazy sometimes.. but ..
<balloons> wait, don't answer that
<robru> fginther, hmmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/account-plugin-evernote/packaging/+merge/198983 this never got merged. can you check why jenkins didn't pick it up?
<fginther> robru, looking
<robru> fginther, thanks
<fginther> robru, finally figured out what the problem is, the ps-jenkins bot is not allowed to push to the account-plugin-evernote branch. Will try to find a group admin to add it
<fginther> robru, if this is a canonical project it needs a new branch owner
<fginther> robru, hmm, maybe not
<fginther> robru, nevermind, just need to get ps-jenkins added to the right group
<fginther> mhall119, popey can either of you add ps-jenkins to ~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers?
<mhall119> fginther: done
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-14
<robru> fginther, thanks for taking care of that for me
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-08
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 47 building (started: 20141208 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 47 DONE (finished: 20141208 03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/47.changes ===
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, can landing 012 get landed? is there still a problem with this silo?
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: CI Train is back on track | Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<ev> In case that wasn't enough to catch your eye, the CI Lab is being moved today at 1300 UTC. Expect no tests to run at this time, but no action needed on your part once services are restored. See Larry's email for the full details.
<pstolowski> ev, ack. thanks
<sil2100> pstolowski: let me take a look at it in the meantime
<Mirv> pstolowski: it is landed already, it's just stuck in proposed
<Mirv> sil2100: I asked you or robru to try to take the Oxide silo to finish on Friday, but that is essentially what's blocking 012 and others
<Mirv> I don't now have upstream approval but I do have core dev approval
<sil2100> Mirv: sadly, I wasn't able to take care of that, I wanted after the evening meeting but then some personal matters appeared
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, no problem, I just would have wanted for someone to catch up with Chris. but I think I can now land that soon with raof's ack on it.
<Mirv> sil2100: in the morning I realized he could have noticed it better if I'd have proposed a branch in addition to just filing the bug.. but earlier I didn't even know where the Oxide packaging branch is.
<sil2100> I actually thought this was a revert, but I see it's actually a fix
<Mirv> sil2100: the revert would have been easy to push, but then it would have (again) broken all Click cross-compilation for vivid
<Mirv> so that's why at the last minute I made that zoltan's suggested fix/workaround for the problem
<Mirv> ... which then took the usual 5h to build :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 thanks
<sil2100> brendand: hey! How many QA people do we have for silo testing today in the EU tz?
<brendand> sil2100, all of them :)
<sil2100> Good, since I see silo 007 has a fix for one of the criticals
<sil2100> Would be nice to have this one handled
<jibel> sil2100, I guess there is no discussion about silo 16? it's a major change and risk is very high.
<davmor2> brendand: the correct answer then would of been None we have all gone on strike
<sil2100> jibel: silo 16 is very important to land - very risky, but required
<jibel> sil2100, okay, so we test it and build a separate image with just this fix?
<jibel> s/fix/new version/
<sil2100> For sure we'll build an image once this lands
<sil2100> I remember on Friday someone mentioning some issues with the silo installing cleanly, but I don't remember what that was
<jibel> sil2100, right, but just with upower 0.99?
<sil2100> jibel, brendand, Mirv: I'll be right there on the HO
<sil2100> Need to restart the browser
<sil2100> hmm, no ogra on the channel!
<mzanetti> sil2100: hi. when you have a minute, could you please assign me a silo for row 32
<sil2100> mzanetti: sure, looking
<sil2100> mzanetti: ah, sorry, can't do that - still waiting for silo 12 to migrate...
<mzanetti> sil2100: ah ok. no prob.
<sil2100> mzanetti: but the good news is: it will migrate soon!
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmm I wonder unity-plugin-scopes:armhf from 0.5.4+15.04.20141128-0ubuntu1 to 0.5.4+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1 in image 45 :)
 * sil2100 checks the commitlog
<davmor2> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/scopes-all-v44.png image 44 scopes are there moving onto 45
<sil2100> robru: hm, did you change anything in the train that made the released package versions not appear?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I see pkgversionlist gone from the JSON blobs
<sil2100> robru: this breaks commitlogs...
<sil2100> Now we can't keep track of what landed in what image ;/
<seb128> time for revert!
<sil2100> seb128: if you meant the train, it's not so easy anymore! ;) I would need IS to do it for me..!
<seb128> oh?
 * sil2100 has absolutely no control over the train deployments anymore
<seb128> "great"
<seb128> so you can get stuff broken but not fixed
<sil2100> But I won't be ranting about this, did enought of that last week
<seb128> improvements?
<davmor2> Saviq: y u break the scopes
<Saviq> davmor2, no me, pstolowski!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  may I ask for a reconf - silo9
<davmor2> Saviq: I don't care I'm blaming you, you probably told him to land it ;)  I've just confirmed though that it is definitely 45 that broken 44 works fine :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure!
<sil2100> bzoltan: what changed? :)
<Saviq> davmor2, ah right, sorry, yes, my fault
<sil2100> Ah, gles
<sil2100> bzoltan: reconfiguring
 * Mirv rerunning autopkgtests
 * Mirv was apparently too early, tries again later
<sil2100> Mirv: any luck? ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: are you also doing silo sign-off today?
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ qtdeclarative already migrated. the other autopkgtest now also finished so I expect the rest to follow inside 30 mins or so!
<davmor2> No I'm reviewing the sanity suite adding a testcase for the scopes issue and testing the latest images
<sil2100> davmor2: ACK, since all should be fixed once we have the new unity8
<Mirv> sil2100: the bad news was that chrisccoulson informed the change is not wanted, and I filed bug #1400275 to summarize the whole situation. my error was also that I thought Chris was in US...
<ubot5`> bug 1400275 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu Vivid) "Fix oxide-qt codecs dependencies (continued)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400275
<sil2100> He's not?
<sil2100> Oh
<Mirv> :)
<davmor2> sil2100: indeed but it is still a good testcase for the future :)
<sil2100> Damn, we should have checked
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv: no chrisccoulson is about 25 miles from me, if you'd of asked I could of told you that :P
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<Mirv> davmor2: it's probably by luck that I didn't use the phrase "because Chris is in the US" during the meeting..
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: hi :)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: hey there how is Solihull :)
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: my next idea would be to revert the ordering change but try that RAOF's guess of using arch specific Replaces lines.. otherwise I'm out of ideas though.
<Mirv> Saviq pstolowski: vivid 012 now migrated to release pocket too, feel free to go ahead with next landings ^
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, can you assign line 32 a silo please
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, although it seems pstolowski would also want to grab unity8 again (on the last line), I wonder if it could be merged into yours or if he needs to just wait
<Saviq> Mirv, ah indeed, merge
<Mirv> Saviq: wow, indicator-power in silo 4
<Saviq> um
<Mirv> Saviq: seems pretty inactive though
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed, I hope to land before charles and tedg wake up ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, line 32 has it all
<Mirv> Saviq: assigned, but reconfiguring still since you added the new one
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: ready now
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, nothing landed in RTM since 173?
<sil2100> jibel: nothing, just checked the changes list
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: what do you guys say for building a new vivid image to get rid of some of the breakages?
<Saviq> sil2100, definitely
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<Saviq> pstolowski, actually, I left your silo request be, there's some doubts on Albert's MP
<Mirv> sil2100: sounds like a good idea with all that migrated now
<Saviq> pstolowski, but Mirv, feel free to assign a silo for pstolowski if you have the space
<pstolowski> Saviq, i was going to say exactly that..
<Saviq> we'll make sure to coordinate
<Mirv> even my qtdeclarative crasher fixes might be happily received by some
<pstolowski> Saviq, my silo may take a bit longer to get green light, i need tsdgeos tomorrow
<Saviq> pstolowski, yup, I gathered as much
<Mirv> Saviq: pstolowski: yes sure, I forgot about it. we've plenty of silos nowadays, I wonder if people are having golden image hangover...
<Mirv> or well rtm has many silos, maybe then for vivid not all teams have a feature roadmap of what to actually implement in addition to just fixing ota-1 bugs.
<Mirv> hmm, how did that https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/deparment_jumping/+merge/243639 come back to the line 42... removing
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't see it anymore on your line either
<Saviq> Mirv, waait
<Mirv> did the spreadsheet revert itself?
<Saviq> Mirv, no
<Saviq> Mirv, I split the silo up after all
<Saviq> Mirv, as pstolowski's not gonna be ready until tomorrow at least
<Mirv> Saviq: oh.. ok, makes sense. so, assining by ignoring conflicts.
<Saviq> Mirv, yes please
<Saviq> thanks and sorry for the confusion :)
<Mirv> and pstolowski will rebuild unity8 tomorrow
<Mirv> no problem
<pstolowski> yup, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, silo 16 ready to go
<Mirv> brendand: \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: publishing
<Mirv> and acking a core-dev's own packaging change
<davmor2> Saviq: for when you fix it unless there is one already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1400296
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1400296 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "No scopes are visible in the all page of the manage scopes page" [Critical,New]
<Saviq> davmor2, it is
<Saviq> davmor2, fixed I mean
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah I had assumed it was :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you please set the correct task statuses ↑?
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks for updating it :)
<pstolowski> Saviq, done
<Saviq> pstolowski, << 8.02!
<pstolowski> Saviq, grr. ok, fixed
<jibel> sil2100, can you build an image with the changes to support new upower only (upower, powerd, system-settings, indicator-power) ?
<sil2100> jibel: let me check if anything else landed
<jibel> I didn't see anything
<sil2100> Ok, it seems only this landed
<sil2100> Mirv: don't publish anything for now
<jibel> sil2100, so then we can continue landing stuff and have a build with upower 0.99 isolated.
<sil2100> jibel: ok, ogra will kick it off in a minute
<sil2100> We don't have imgbot so we won't get any notification though
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Mirv: once the rootfs for the new image is ready, we'll resume landings
<sil2100> jibel, brendand: just in case, please continue with silo testing btw. - we'll simply not publish
<sil2100> jibel, brendand: although I would recommend skipping any system-settings silos from sign-off
<sil2100> Since we need to rebuild those now that silo 16 landed
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: the fix for the scopes issue is there anyway to get that landed and in an image today, that way we could look at another promotion for vivid tomorrow image 47 is way better that anything to date :)
<sil2100> davmor2: so all the previous issues with media playback and such are gone? :)
<davmor2> sil2100: indeed :)
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: it's not rebooting constantly either?
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, silo 12 landed but libunity-api from that silo still not in vivid?
<Mirv> pstolowski: yes it is? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api/7.94+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, ok that version looks good.. somehow I still can't update to it.. mirror not up to date I guess
<Mirv> pstolowski: probably so. I've given up mirrors to get 30min faster updates ;)
<brendand> Mirv, what do i need to install as a minimum to build qt packages?
<brendand> Mirv, i need to build that test app from lorn
<Mirv> brendand: I built it on my mako from a fresh flash. let me summarize it as: apt install qtbase5-dev build-essential , export QT_SELECT=qt5 , qmake , make , ./InternetCheckercmd ( I didn't test it for real yet other than launching )
<rsalveti> Mirv: sil2100: are you guys planning another rtm build soon?
<rsalveti> just because of the latest upower related changes
<sil2100> rsalveti: we had one already
<rsalveti> hm, guess the bot is dead then
<rsalveti> let me try downloading it
<sil2100> rsalveti: we built a new image when these migrated, but from what ogra mentioned all platforms got imported besides krillin
<sil2100> And we're not sure why
<rsalveti> haha, right
<rsalveti> that's it then
 * sil2100 waits for stgraber to pop up
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ursinha: hey! I just remembered something that we need in the spreadsheet replacement that we missed most probably during all the discussions previously
<Ursinha> sil2100: go ahead
<Ursinha> I
<Ursinha> I'm "listening"
<Ursinha> :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: we have a column in the spreadsheet, column 'S', which includes information about which packages and versions have been released with the given landing
<sil2100> Ursinha: this is being used by many tools to get information on what landing did what
<sil2100> (like the commitlogs)
<sil2100> Ursinha: once a package is published from the silo, it gets included there in the format "source_name=1.2.3"
<sil2100> Currently it's space separated
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: CI Train is back on track | Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<sil2100> plars: btw. the full lab move is not happening today, right?
<plars> sil2100: no, it IS happening today
<sil2100> plars: oh, ok, since I saw an e-mail from psivaa_ mentioning it was postponed
<plars> sil2100: postponed from last week
<sil2100> Aaaaah, crap, ok
<sil2100> I think I was really sleepy when I read that
<Ursinha> sil2100: so you're saying that is information about the sources that were published to the main archive?
<Ursinha> just so I can understand when is that information used
<sil2100> Ursinha: yes, information about what version of which package this silo has released to the archive after publishing
<Ursinha> sil2100: and that's used after the landing is completed and the silo is gone
<sil2100> Basically yes
<Ursinha> sil2100: so that is already part of the ticket information, if a package in a silo was published I can say for sure that it was the latest version of that package in the silo PPA, right?
<sil2100> Ursinha: yes - if this information is persistent even after the silo is freed and accessible by some API, then I have all we need
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey!
<kenvandine> hey sil2100
<sil2100> kenvandine: since silo 16 landed, I think we need to rebuild one of the 2 silos with system-settings
<sil2100> kenvandine: which one would you like to land first?
<kenvandine> cool!
<kenvandine> 4
<kenvandine> i'll do a rebuild
<sil2100> Let's set the other one to untested then, to make sure we don't pick it up by accident
<sil2100> Done
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: :) can you have a look at the spreadsheet and tell me if there are any other cases like that? just so we can avoid surprises on missing features we overlooked
<sil2100> Sure, I suppose those are all the cases from my side, need to think about if anyone else was using it as well
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh... it hasn't been merged yet
<kenvandine> i'll need to rebuild again
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> silo 16?
<sil2100> hmmm
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah, it's still in proposed and not merged
<sil2100> CRAP
 * sil2100 checks that
<sil2100> kenvandine: so there seems to be a problem with it, looking at update_output.txt now
<kenvandine> uh oh
<sil2100> popey: what issues did you have with installing silo 16?
<sil2100> popey: you mentioned it was 'non-trivial'
<kenvandine> i think you have to install it in the chroot from recovery or something
<sil2100> leading: upower,ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100>     * armhf: account-plugin-ubuntuone, firefox-testsuite, gnome-control-center, gnome-session-bin, gnome-settings-daemon, indicator-bluetooth, libonline-accounts-plugin-dev, powerd, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-push-autopilot, ubuntu-system-settings, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, ubuntu-system-settings-wizard, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-scope-click, unity-settings-daemon
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: ^ don't publish anything for now
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, now silo 4 won't build because it needs the merge of the upower branch
<kenvandine> i'll just sit tight and rebuild after i see that is sorted out
<sil2100> I wonder what's going on
<popey> sil2100: pmcgowan has a guide
<brendand_> Mirv, 22 does seem to makes things better but there's still some curious behaviour i'm unsure of
<brendand_> lpotter, are you around?
<pmcgowan> silo 16 landed?
<brendand_> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, did you see my comment, it all worked fine and helps greatly but settigns till processes events on wakeup, just many fewer it seems
<pmcgowan> brendand_, good
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I wonder if we need to also filer those events in settings, throw all but the last one out or something
<pmcgowan> filter
<sil2100> pmcgowan: actually it didn't land yet
<sil2100> It's released, but blocked in -proposed
<pmcgowan> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think it might be related to libupower-glib3 :|
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah, not sure what's happening there
<sil2100> kenvandine: libupower-glib1 changed to libupower-glib3 and all the rdeps weren't rebuilt
<kenvandine> we can debug that further, it might not be related
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I suspect we get some set of power events, just a reasonable number
<sil2100> So those might now be uninstallable on rtm
<kenvandine> but there shouldn't be many in rtm?
<kenvandine> sil2100, my build failure is because to build with the new upower, it needs that branch that hasn't merged yet
<sil2100> account-plugin-ubuntuone, firefox-testsuite, gnome-control-center, gnome-session, gnome-session-bin, gnome-settings-daemon, indicator-bluetooth, libonline-accounts-plugin-dev, powerd, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-push-autopilot, ubuntu-session, ubuntu-system-settings, ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot, ubuntu-system-settings-wizard, ubuntu-touc
<kenvandine> so it's trying to build silo 4 with upower 0.99
<kenvandine> but without the fix to build with upower 0.99
<seb128> sil2100, kenvandine, there is gnome-session gnome-control-center gnome-settings-daemon unity-settings-daemon unity-control-center which are using -glib1 in the rtm serie
<kenvandine> why are those even in the rtm series?
<seb128> dependencies
<seb128> like unity8 uses unity-schemas which comes from unity7 which depends on u-c-c
<seb128> well, making that one up
<seb128> but it's things like that
<kenvandine> understood
<kenvandine> surprised about gnome-session and gnome-control-center
<seb128> well
<kenvandine> i guess when we checked the rdepends, we checked it from an rtm device
<kenvandine> maybe we don't have all of those for armhf?
<seb128> we do
<seb128> I just built the list I gave you by running rdepends on my krillin rtm
<om26er> renato___, Hi!
<om26er> renato___, I am testing silo for bug 1390128
<ubot5`> bug 1390128 in Canonical System Image "[address-book] is stuck on contacts sync dialog & becomes unusable" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390128
<om26er> renato___, with the bug fixing silo step 7 is a bit different. Now the sync dialog does not appear at all. Is that expected ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: we need the all i386 dependencies resolved as well
<sil2100> kenvandine: will you take care of pushing all package rebuilds to the rtm archive?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I can give you a silo, but I suppose we can just push that directly to the archive
<kenvandine> sil2100, isn't there a way to create a silo just to trigger rebuilds?
<sil2100> kenvandine: sadly, you would have to dput those to the silo PPA directly, or submit no-change merges etc.
<kenvandine> i need to step away for a few, bbs
<sil2100> kenvandine: so I guess it's faster to just dput to the archive, since you're a core-dev :)
<renato___> om26er, the dialog only apppear at the first time if there is no contacts
<renato___> om26er, if you create a contact the dialog will not appear anymore
<om26er> renato___, aah, ok.
<sil2100> Ok, maybe in the meantime I'll try resolving those
<seb128> ^ how do I talk to "QA" about testing that one?
<seb128> it's not really something that can be tested
<seb128> the change makes the package build generate a .pot for launchpad to import
<seb128> so you can't really "test" that on the device
<seb128> I tried to explain that in the test plan column, but feel free to ping me if you have questions
<seb128> om26er, ^ do you know?
<kenvandine> sil2100, so no udd branches for 14.09?  i need to fetch sources the old fashion way?
<om26er> seb128, no, not really, however brendand_ may know
<brendand_> seb128, i think it's clear
<seb128> brendand_, ok, thanks
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<sil2100> kenvandine: I would do apt-get source normally, and deal with bzr later ;)
<sil2100> (if needed)
<kenvandine> yeah, figured
<kenvandine> but then i have to add rtm to my sources :)
<kenvandine> i'll figure it out :)
<sil2100> You mean, to dput.cf?
<kenvandine> i bet we have a script for this sort of thing
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> to checkout the source
<kenvandine> not checkout, download :)
<kenvandine> i wonder if any of those needed changes when they did the transition in vivid
<sil2100> We can try building this in a silo PPA first then
<sil2100> To make sure
<kenvandine> yeah, lets do that
<kenvandine> can you create me a silo?
<sil2100> kenvandine: sure, doing :)
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: assigned!
<kenvandine> thx
<boiko> trainguards, can I get rtm silo 003 reconfigured? I added a new component there
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<sil2100> kenvandine: any luck? :)
<kenvandine> well, i just had my first upload to the ppa rejected :/
 * sil2100 doesn't see any packages in teh silo
<kenvandine> bad distro series 14.09?
<kenvandine> should i just set that to utopic?
<sil2100> kenvandine: remember to suffix the version with rtm
<sil2100> hm, should work
<sil2100> Are you pushing to the ubuntu-rtm PPA for sure?
<kenvandine> well, i was versioning it like an SRU... since there are updates in utopic that are later
<kenvandine> oh... i copied the dput line from LP
<kenvandine> forgot those are wrong
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: well, I usually do it like this:
<kenvandine> what should it look like?
<sil2100> kenvandine: if the ubuntu version is 0ubuntu3, I change it to 0ubuntu3rtm1
<sil2100> Not sure if that's super correct though :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i did 3.9.90-0ubuntu13.1
<kenvandine> i can change it though
<kenvandine> sil2100,  how do i specify the rtm ppa?
<sil2100> kenvandine: well, I would be afraid with such a version number when in utopic we make an SRU or somewhere else, there's risk that we can get the same version number
<sil2100> kenvandine: usually using ppa:team-name/ubuntu-rtm/ppa-name should be enough
<kenvandine> true, i changed the version
<kenvandine> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-014
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<kenvandine> sil2100, also failed, this time can't find suite 'ubuntu'
<kenvandine> maybe i need to tweak my dput.cf
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: how does your global dput.cf look like in the [ppa] section?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i had that in my own .dput.cf
<kenvandine> old stuff
<kenvandine> i removed mine... lets see if that helps
<sil2100> kenvandine: did it help?
<kenvandine> yeah, all uploaded now
<robru> sil2100: so I got that set_package_version_list in trunk, just waiting to get ahold of IS to deploy that for us
<kenvandine> sil2100, so once all these build, i need to do a watch only build on the silo right?
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome
<sil2100> kenvandine: if! We don't get any failures ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, have confidence :)
<robru> sil2100: hey I just got the publish fix in production, do you have anything publishable to test with?
<robru> (I mean it totally is guaranteed to work, I just like to see it working while I have the IS guy's attention...)
<sil2100> robru: not yet, since we have some ubuntu-rtm stuff ready but we're waiting for unblocking -proposed and getting an image ;/
<robru> sil2100: ok well when you do finally publish something just keep an eye out for the published version list thing working and if not, ping me and I'll investigate why it didn't work (but it really has to work since it's just a single function call to a tested function, so i can't imagine anything going wron)
<sil2100> robru: I just hope it'll serialize to JSON nicely
<sil2100> And in this case we'll have to modify the spreadsheet scripts
<sil2100> Since they're not expecting a list of versions (probably)
<robru> sil2100: funny because the function was named set_package_version_list all along ;-)
<robru> sil2100: ah so indeed set() isn't valid json
<robru> sil2100: good call
<robru> ;-)
<robru> what could go wrong?
<sil2100> robru: that's why I changed it to a dictionary originally, since I didn't know about the usage of a set there - and I was worried it won't JSONize
<robru> sil2100: ok I'll fix that
<sil2100> (by usage of a set I mean I didn't know about the dual-landing requirements of that ;) )
<sil2100> kenvandine: we have failures :|
<kenvandine> bugger!
<sil2100> :|
<kenvandine> sigh... we'll need to pull in some utopic fixes :/
<kenvandine> or vivid actually
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188684555/gnome-control-center_1%3A3.12.1-5ubuntu2_1%3A3.12.1-5ubuntu3.diff.gz
<sil2100> This seems to help for g-c-c
<kenvandine> sil2100, no, g-c-c in rtm is 3.8.6
<kenvandine> not 3.12.1
<alexabreu> trainguards can you reconfigure RTM silo 13 (L39) ?
<robru> sil2100: right. defaultdict json-izes into a dict but you're right that set() doesn't json-ize. just pushed a fix for that
<sil2100> :<
<kenvandine> none of the packages are in the touch images, maybe we could just sync them from vivid?
<robru> alexabreu: one sec
<sil2100> kenvandine: might be a good idea, but... I hope they won't require any new deps
<sil2100> kenvandine: let's try that, give me a moment to prepare the sync line
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks... i appreciate that
<robru> alexabreu: done
<alexabreu> robru, thx
<robru> alexabreu: you're welcome
<robru> sil2100: ok try publishing something now ;-)
<sil2100> robru: we'll have something soon (I hope!)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, syncing
<sil2100> Damn it ;/
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, huston, we might have a problem
<sil2100> kenvandine: sync silos won't work here :<
<sil2100> kenvandine: need to wait for the silo to stop preparing packages, but we'll have to prepare those packages manually
<sil2100> kenvandine: CI Train, when doing synces, appends ~rtm to the upstream version number by default, so now we'll have b0rken package numbers in the silo
<sil2100> Check out the PPA later and tell me if you think we can use those
<sil2100> Grrrrr
<sil2100> Why so many problems?!
<robru> sil2100: ok I'm gonna grab some food quickly, brb. I promise nothing can go wrong with the publish job (both hotfixes had tests) ;-)
<kenvandine> sil2100, so i bet some of these gnome bumps will be missing deps :/
<sil2100> robru: ok, have fun!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ;/
<kenvandine> what a mess...
<sil2100> kenvandine: let's see how these ugly-versioned syncs build, we'll be prepared for that at least
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, they're in the PPA - take a look at those broken version numbers, so sad :<
<sil2100> But we'll see if new deps will be needed
<kenvandine> Missing build dependencies: libgrilo-0.2-dev
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<kenvandine> Missing build dependencies: libgnome-desktop-3-dev (>= 3.9.91)
<sil2100> ...
<kenvandine> sil2100,  does that ppa not pull from -proposed?
<kenvandine> Missing build dependencies: libupower-glib-dev (>= 0.99.1)
<sil2100> It should
<sil2100> Yeah, it's says it uses proposed
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok...
<sil2100> kenvandine: I see another thing :<
<sil2100> kenvandine: the reason for this is that the version we have in -proposed is 0.99.1~rtm-3
<sil2100> kenvandine: since it was a sync from vivid
<sil2100> And 0.99.1~rtm is smaller than 0.99.1
<kenvandine> yeah
<sil2100> kenvandine: all in all, I must say that silo 16 is a catastrophy right now ;p And it has nothing to do with any of your changes ;p
<sil2100> We're doing everything wrong!
<kenvandine> yeah... i really wasn't prepared to try to land that transition :-/
<sil2100> Same here...
<sil2100> I think we might want to re-publish upower with a proper version number
<kenvandine> that's only part of the problem though
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> And then, we need to decide if we want to continue this big transition, or we'll just fix the packages to build
<sil2100> With hacky patches
<kenvandine> all of the desktop stuff, is going to be like peeling an onion
<sil2100> So maybe we can simply fix the FTBFS?
<kenvandine> or... maybe change the build depends binary to libupower-glib3-dev ?
<kenvandine> so the packages that haven't been ported can still build against the old
<kenvandine> that's different than vivid though
<sil2100> Which ones?
<kenvandine> change the binary from libupower-glib-dev to libupower-glib3-dev
<kenvandine> then change the build depends for indicator-power, settings, etc
<kenvandine> but leave all the desktop packages alone
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> Sounds hacky! ;)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> shortest road to fixing the rtm archive though
<kenvandine> i still hate it
<sil2100> Are you sure that would help though?
<kenvandine> sure, if the other packages still depend on the old binary
<kenvandine> that binary is still in the archive
<kenvandine> and doesn't conflict
<kenvandine> they depend on libupower-glib1
<kenvandine> they shouldn't even need to be rebuilt
<kenvandine> but if they were to be rebuilt, they would need to build against the old upower
<sil2100> But this does seem to reveal a certain risk, that even with the new upower in the rtm archive, all non-modified packages would depend on the old one
<sil2100> And this would potentially mean that we're unsyncable for those components as well, hmm
<kenvandine> yeah, the version they are linked with
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> none of which are in the image though
<kenvandine> we didn't see any problems with those installing upower from the silo
<kenvandine> and actually, if we sync those packages, they will come from vivid anyway
<sil2100> kenvandine: right!
<kenvandine> the rename of the build depends blows
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so if you feel brave enough, please proceed! I suppose that you as a core-dev have more feeling of what's appropriate as well :)
<kenvandine> but without it those desktop packages will FTBFS if we ever tried rebuilding
<sil2100> kenvandine: in the meantime, I'll prepare a different silo for you
<kenvandine> well... why exactly is it held in proposed?
<sil2100> kenvandine: since this one is blown anyway, since we cannot push versions lower than what's in there
<kenvandine> since we aren't removing the old lib
<kenvandine> i'm just wondering if we have a hard breaks there keeping you from installing the 2 versions
<sil2100> kenvandine: I didn't see that in the package, hm, right
<kenvandine> do we have an excuses page for ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<sil2100> Wait, no
<sil2100> Wrong paste
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_output.txt
<sil2100> kenvandine: any leads?
<kenvandine> sil2100, not really... according to rmadison there is no libupower-glib1 in 14.09-proposed
<kenvandine> oh... of course there isn't :)
<kenvandine> the update tests should be able to resolve that from 14.09 though
<sil2100> jibel: let's postpone the announcement of the new rules until tomorrow, ok?
<jibel> sil2100, okay
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... this isn't good
<kenvandine> powerd and indicator-power was promoted to release
<kenvandine> but they should have been built against the new upower
<kenvandine> so those will be uninstallable
<sil2100> Wait, they weren't built against the new upower? They were in the same silo?
<sil2100> Ah, no deps for 0.99?
<kenvandine> yes, in the same silo
<kenvandine> ah, they depend on upower
<kenvandine> not libupower-glib3
<kenvandine> so i guess they will be installable
<kenvandine> but... probably blow up
<kenvandine> probably really depends on the dbus interface
<kenvandine> sil2100, i don't know what to do... since those went to release we're pretty committed to getting the other 2 to release asap
<kenvandine> it'll break the images
<kenvandine> but then that causes some sort of update issue for those desktop packages in rtm
<kenvandine> none of which should affect the image
<kenvandine> sil2100, i guess we just don't know if powerd and indicator-power gracefully falls back to the old dbus API or not
<kenvandine> i know we needed updates to those to handle the dbus api changes, but never looked at them
<sil2100> kenvandine: so maybe we'll revert the upower+powerd landing for now?
<sil2100> And re-release once all is clear?
<kenvandine> sil2100, well half of the landing is in release already
<kenvandine> harder to revert
<sil2100> kenvandine: no no, since we'd revert those exactly, just use the reverter and push directly to the archive :)
<sil2100> You know, reverts should instantly pop up in the archive I suppose
<kenvandine> fine with me, just need someone who can sort out the transition
<sil2100> But hm, the version numbers would be ugly
<kenvandine> i hadn't planned any time for that
<sil2100> But bleh
<sil2100> Yeah, ok, let me revert today or tomorrow (at max) and we'll take care of this tomorrow
<kenvandine> we don't want broken images, that's more important than version numbers
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i suspect images created now would be pretty broken
<kenvandine> sil2100, so if we're reverting, could i just publish what's in silo 4 and squash what went to -proposed?
<kenvandine> assuming QA gives it an ack
<sil2100> kenvandine: I suppose that might be a good idea, but let me first revert - will do that once I'm back from a quick errand
<kenvandine> ok, thanks
 * kenvandine tries to remember what he was fixing before all hell broke loose :-D
<Saviq> Ursinha, hey, looks like I can't get rid of the Resync trunk commits after all https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk :/
<sil2100> Saviq: that's still happening?
<sil2100> robru: ^
<robru> what?
<Saviq> sil2100, well, there's two things - a) the 5 before previous release got brought back somehow
<sil2100> robru: check the qtmir trunk above, it seems CI Train is again pushing 'Resync trunk' commits there all the time
<Saviq> sil2100, and b) there's an empty "Resync trunk" at the tip as well
<sil2100> I need to revert the breakage now and finally EOD
<robru> sil2100: Saviq: the qtmir silo isn't even published? merge&clean job can't be running to cause this
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, the last thing is worrying...
<sil2100> kenvandine: what we'll do is, I'll ask some archive admin to remove the 2 packages from proposed, and revert the other two back with our reverter
<sil2100> And everything will be super clean
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok
<Saviq> robru, that's vivid
<Saviq> robru, the silo just got published some time ago
<robru> Saviq: 2 hours ago?
<Saviq> robru, possibly, row 29
<robru> Saviq: I mean if this problem was back, there'd be a new resync trunk commit every 5 minutes, as that's how often it tries to merge & clean
<Saviq> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/72793/console
<robru> since there's only one resync trunk commit, this must be some different but similar issue
<Saviq> robru, I'm not saying it's the same problem
<Saviq> robru, similar result, yes (and I don't know where it took the previous 5 empty commits, too
<Saviq> does it keep a cache of the trunk between landings or something?
<robru> Saviq: oh right, so what happens is, citrain checks the revno of trunk when the silo is prepared. you deleted a bunch of commits and citrain was like 'hey, revno at trunk is different, let's merge what we have with what they have'
<robru> Saviq: yes, the silo keeps a copy of the branch locally which it then pushes later
<Saviq> robru, but not *between* silos
<robru> Saviq: so now that the silo is free you should be able to delete those commits and --overwrite the branch, next silo will honor that
<robru> Saviq: not between silos no... only inside the silo itself
<Saviq> robru, if only bzr allowed deleting commits...
<Saviq> robru, I'll have a think about what to do
<robru> Saviq: I'm pretty sure you can branch the trunk, check out an earlier revision, cherry pick a couple commits that are real, and then `bzr push --overwrite` to get those ugly commits out of the trunk
<Saviq> robru, sure I can, not the cleanest way to do things, though...
<robru> Saviq: the only other option I'm aware of is to just leave those commits in place. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Saviq> robru, yeah, /me hates, overwritten
<robru> Saviq: not that this matters to you, but amusingly this issue wasn't caused by my recent refactorings... when I implemented automatic merge&clean, I didn't make any changes to the merge&clean job for that... so merge&clean always had this bug, just exacerbated by the creds explosion and running the script automatically every 5 minutes...
<Saviq> robru, yup
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey, maybe you're willing to do a dput for me? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/ <- the powerd* files there
<brendand> lpotter, need a quick chat about silo 22 if that's ok
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: (nothing else needs reverting, the indicator-power landing only touched translations, so it's safe)
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
 * sil2100 needs to really EOD now
<kenvandine> what's the secret sauce to dput directly to 14.09?
<kenvandine> robru, do you have any idea? ^^
<robru> kenvandine: dput to a ppa or the archive?
<kenvandine> archive
<robru> kenvandine: sorry I only know how to dput to the ppas.
<kenvandine> trying to upload the package from sil2100 for that revert
<kenvandine> he said to dput it directly to 14.09... then ran off :)
<robru> kenvandine: I guess use copy-package?
<kenvandine> he said dput...
<kenvandine> and gave me the sources for his package
<kenvandine> sigh...
<robru> kenvandine: I've never dput'ed to archives. usually when the train has problems publishing I hear core-devs talk about using copy-package from the PPAs to the archive.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> whew... figured it out :)
 * kenvandine heads out too
<tedg> trainguards, Can I get a silo for line 46 please?
<robru> tedg: ah, you have silo 0 ;-)
<tedg> robru, Hah, now I'm curious if zero is the non-silo ;-)
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<tedg> robru, I think that vivid silo 4 fell off the spreadsheet…
<tedg> robru, It's tested, can you just publish it?
<robru> tedg: ok
<charles> ted, robru, thanks :)
<charles> s/ted/tedg/
<robru> charles: you're welcome
 * tedg curses the person who has "ted" of freenode!
<tedg> on…
<charles> ted kulp
<tedg> Yeah, don't know who that is. Clearly a bad person because he took my nick.
<robru> tedg: heh
<charles> apparently, he wrote this: http://www.cmsmadesimple.org/
<tedg> Bet it's written in PHP, the devil's language.
<tedg> :-)
<robru> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> robru: Please tell me what you want and I'll reply when I'm around.
<robru> heh
<robru> cjwatson: if it's possible can you install python-six on snakefruit? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log
<cjwatson> robru: Could you RT that, please?  It'd make more sense to have IS install it than for me to unpack another thing in our home directory.
<cjwatson> (And chase with IS directly, assuming you need this to get the train running properly.)
<robru> cjwatson: ah ok. yeah publications are blocked on this right now
<robru> cjwatson: it is snakefruit right?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> I've unpacked a few things in ~ubuntu-archive, but only when they're newer than what's available in packaged form for snakefruit's current release, or similar.
<cjwatson> But six.iteritems should be available in 1.1.0-2 IIRC which is what's available.
<cjwatson> Yeah, looks like it.
<robru> cjwatson: oh jeez. yeah I've hit a few spots where python-six 1.1 wasn't new enough
<robru> cjwatson: but if it has iteritems it should be good for this
<cjwatson> It does, I checked my git history.
<robru> cjwatson: ok thanks
<robru> cjwatson: no, wait
<robru> cjwatson: the line preceding the failing import is 'from six.moves import range as gen_range'
<robru> cjwatson: so python-six is installed, but six.iteritems isn't available
<cjwatson> Oh, so it is.
<robru> cjwatson: can you pull in a newer version then? I guess 1.5 would have it, 1.8 is latest.
<cjwatson> Yeah, working on it.
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<robru> cjwatson: actually, looking at that traceback there's a sort of funny import chain going on there. if I were to shuffle around where some functions and classes are defined, I could probably avoid copy2distro needing to import silomanager at all, avoiding that import. does that sound like a better solution to you? or is that just kicking the can down the road
<robru> until the next time a file grows a dep on six?
<cjwatson> robru: *shrug* it should have six 1.8.0 there now
<cjwatson> (I just cloned the Debian packaging branch, symlinked six.py into $HOME/python/ which is used for other things, and set PYTHONPATH="$HOME/python" in ~/cu2d/run.sh
<robru> cjwatson: alright thanks.
<cjwatson> )
<robru> cjwatson: we'll see in a minute if it worked ;-)
<cjwatson> Apparently not.
<robru> cjwatson: no? the traceback disappeared
<cjwatson> Reload.
<robru> i... what?
<robru> cjwatson: I swear I reloaded and the traceback was gone. how is it back?
<cjwatson> Because it was still busy writing the file when you reloaded first.
<robru> ah
<cjwatson> Weird, that sequence of imports works when I run it by hand at a python prompt.
<robru> cjwatson: so why didn't that work if you set pythonpath? citrain files append to sys.path but don't overwrite it
<cjwatson> I don't know, kind of on vacation here. :P
<robru> cjwatson: bah, python import magic
<robru> barry!!
<robru> cjwatson: ok well I'll do a branch where I shuffle things.
<cjwatson> (Pdb) sys.modules['six']
<cjwatson> <module 'six' from '/home/ubuntu-archive/cu2d/cupstream2distro/six.pyc'>
<cjwatson> Nuked that .pyc, should be better in a moment.
<robru> cjwatson: oh right, leftover from when I'd committed a stub to trunk...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-09
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's happier now.
<robru> cjwatson: very nice. ok thanks a ton!
<cjwatson> np.
<barry> robru: hey
<robru> barry: oh hey, sorry. stale .pyc screwing up python imports ;-)
<barry> ouch ;)
<robru> barry: colin figured it out though, he's the man
<barry> he is!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 49 building (started: 20141209 02:05) ===
<robru> rsalveti: ah, had some publishing hiccups earlier but looks good now
<Mirv> brendand: if you want to contact lorn, please ping him now when he's possibly not yet eod'd... you don't really share any hours :(
<brendand> lpotter, ping :)
<brendand> lpotter, i need your feedback to get silo 22 cleared off
<lpotter> ok
<lpotter> brendand: what do I need to do?
<brendand> lpotter, so i tried your test tool and indeed it does fix the behaviour when going from 3g to wifi
<lpotter> :)
<brendand> lpotter, without it we stay connected to 3g
<brendand> lpotter, but going the other way, in neither case does it appear to automatically roam to 3g
<brendand> lpotter, so i must be reading something wrong
<lpotter> it takes time for the connection to get changed
<brendand> lpotter, i waited a really long time in both cases
<lpotter> odd. it works both ways for me
<brendand> well i say really long, several minutes actually - it's all relative i suppose
<lpotter> ya, shouldn't take that long
<brendand> lpotter, i'll try one more time
<Mirv> not that switching from wifi to 3g would be as important as the other way around, plus not a regression
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<sil2100> psivaa_: hey! Do you know how long the lab move will still take?
<psivaa_> sil2100: not yet, the team is working on it still. could not give an estimate at this point
<dbarth> hey trainguards, can i get a new silo for line 49 ?
<Mirv> dbarth: ok
<dbarth> ty
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, is this ^ something to be worried about, or shall I just retry the build?
<brendand> Mirv, working better this time
<brendand> Mirv, for some reason when it hands over to 3g it uses a different APN than the one i would expect though
<sil2100> pstolowski: this usually means that the creation of the source package failed - if it happens again after a rebuild we can take a look at what's up
<Mirv> brendand: ok, good/interesting..
<jgdx> cihelp: is USS ci down or just really unresponsive?
<psivaa_> jgdx: 1SS move is ongoing still, so systems are not yet back up
<jgdx> psivaa_, done this week, today or tomorrow? :)
<psivaa_> jgdx: we are awaiting an update from DCE/GSA (IS)
<Mirv> bzoltan: hey! you have two 1-2 month old rtm silos, would it be time to cancel or clean them up and do possible new landings?
<sil2100> This week is a catastrophy...
<Mirv> sil2100: :( :(
<Mirv> thostr_: how about your silo rtm-001, also a month old? is it still valid or should it be freed?
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<pete-woods> Mirv: sorry to mess you around. could you free up that landing? the MRs have been merged into another silo now
<Mirv> pete-woods: :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! :) Could I ask for copying grilo over from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'm trying to do a upower transition and need grilo for the new gnome-control-center that's also required...
<sil2100> cjwatson: it can be even the version from utopic I suppose
<sil2100> (this way will be safer)
<thostr_> Mirv: that fix is still valid and needed. but I guess I'll do a rebuild first to verify that nothing has changed in between
<cjwatson> sil2100: done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9441270/
<cjwatson> (ignore the extra arches, that's just copy-package guessing wrongly)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<Mirv> thostr_: ok
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Mirv> thostr_: no need for rebuild, it's a sync silo and there has not been mediascanner2 landings (the only package in the silo) in rtm since then.
<Mirv> thostr_: but if it's wanted to be gotten in, you/upstream should test the silo so that QA will get involved
<bzoltan> Mirv:  panic... we got a problem with the silos... My previous build was OK, I even tested the silo and it is good to land. But after I added the gles branch the amd64 builds started to fail. I decided to pull off the gles and spin a fresh build after a reconf ... and now the main branch started to fail.
<Mirv> bzoltan: press all buttons! it's not helping! *)
<Mirv> *) http://xkcd.com/722/
<thostr_> Mirv: yes, we'll do another testing round
<Mirv> bzoltan: soo.. how does the main branch fail, it seems it built ok 50 mins ago?
<Mirv> bzoltan: I see there's indeed no source changes from yesterday https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192171444/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1364%2B15.04.20141208-0ubuntu1_1.1.1364%2B15.04.20141209-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> k
<cwayne> psivaa_: when do we expect s-jenkins back up?
<psivaa_> cwayne: do not know yet, we are still awaiting a response from the IS
<psivaa_> cwayne: and please ping cihelp for faster response
<Ursinha> ogra_: lol
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> sigh
<cwayne> guess no custom tarballs today
<ogra_> cwayne, well, since the builds fail due to the missing tarball we are well aware :P
<cwayne> ogra_: heh, yeah
<jibel> boiko, bfiller there are too many unrelated fixes in silo 6 to test and land safely, can you split in 2 landings please.
<boiko> jibel: you mean silo 3?
<jibel> boiko, yes 3 sorry
<boiko> jibel: we put everything together to make sure dialer-app is fully working after applying all the fixes
<boiko> jibel: but I will check with bfiller about it
<jibel> boiko, can't you land the fixes for #1384460, #1351222 separately? it seems different from your changes in the same silo
<boiko> jibel: I'll check with bfiller
<jibel> boiko, thanks
<cjwatson> sil2100: copying totem-pl-parser too, needed by grilo
<Mirv> aren't we long past using grilo?
<Mirv> (in touch)
<seb128> Mirv, it's not used, it's just that new packages need to be pulled in for the upower transition
<seb128> soname changed there so rdepends need to be updated/rebuilt
<seb128> that includes gnome-control-center
<Mirv> right, I just wondered how it ended up in rtm in the first place. I don't think it was in use in August either.
<mzanetti> Mirv: can you please reconfig vivid/003 for me?
<seb128> Mirv, the new gnome-control-center depends on it
<seb128> Mirv, which has been copied from vivid because it has power code updated
<Mirv> seb128: ok!
<popey> cihelp can I get some assistance adding a branch for a core app to jenkins for autolanding / merging and click building
<Mirv> mzanetti: ready.
<brendand> sil2100, i'm inclined to sign-off silo 22 but i think it should have an isolated build like the powerd change does
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> brendand: is that the qt-stuff silo?
<brendand> sil2100, yea
<sil2100> brendand: ok, let's have an image built now and then land silo 22
<sil2100> Mirv: please don't publish 22 yet, let's have an image first
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmmm, we might still be missing something, as my gnome-control-center package doesn't want to build still - but the build failure message doesn't give any clues
<sil2100> cjwatson: it has problems installing libgrilo-0.2-dev still
<sil2100> Depends: libgrilo-0.2-1 (= 0.2.10-1) but it is not going to be installed
<sil2100> Depends: gir1.2-grilo-0.2 (= 0.2.10-1) but it is not going to be installed
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<fginther> popey, sure, what's the project?
<cjwatson> sil2100: yes, I know, incrementally working on it
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's a bit clearer from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you! :) I was actually worried we might end up again pulling in half of the archive
<cjwatson> sil2100: certainly a number of packages, but whatever, they won't be on images so who cares :)
<bfiller> jibel, boiko: I'm really not sure of the benefit of splitting silo 3. All the fixes need to be tested either way and it's more overhead to have multiple silos
<sil2100> cjwatson: damn, this dependency chain is going into infinity ;/
<sil2100> By infinity I mean the infinite thing, not Adam
<sil2100> ...considering Adam is not infinite
<cjwatson> sil2100: hi, meet mono
<cjwatson> we'll get there eventually
 * sil2100 sighs
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> Now I feel bad, since because of this I'm wasting your time actually, since I would never expect grillo to cause so many pull-ins
<ogra_> sil2100, building your own derivative ?
<cjwatson> sil2100: eh, don't worry about it
<sil2100> ogra_: it's all for the goodness of landing silo 16 (or rather, the contents of silo 16)
<ogra_> yeah, i grokked that, did you ask pitti for a list ?
<ogra_> since he has done the exact same transition just a few weeks ago
<ogra_> bug 1330037
<ubot5> bug 1330037 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "upower 0.99.1 transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330037
<ogra_> there we go
<ogra_> sil2100, that bug has a list
<jibel> bfiller, the benefit is that we reduce the risk of regression by limiting the number and size of the changes in a silo. It makes testing more difficult to identify specific problems with the fixes since there are more areas to cover and more risk to let something fall into the cracks. Also landing too much unrelated fixes together will invalidate the whole silo if one of them fails.
<sil2100> ogra_: I talked with him, and the only obvious 'quick' way it to sync the ported packages - the list is much smaller as we only have a few of those in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> ogra_: but still, it requires including new packages in our archive
<sil2100> Which cjwatson is helping me out with
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: since pitti said backporting those fixes is non-trivial and would take up to a week
<bfiller> jibel: these are all very small fixes so I don't see the issue
<sil2100> So I'm trying my luck with this
<bfiller> jibel: but we'll do it if we have to (:
<ogra_> it will all be fine :)
<bfiller> jibel: which MR's do you want moved?
<jibel> bfiller, you know the dialer-app better than I do, I'll let you split the changes in the most logical way.
<sil2100> ogra_: can you kick a new ubuntu-rtm image btw.?
<ogra_> sil2100, even without krillin ?
<bfiller> jibel: just so you know, this will slow things down. As we'll now have to land one silo first, then rebuild the other, then test again
<ogra_> (i dont think system-image can import them currently )
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I suppose so... since I'm a bit worried about our mako users, not sure if the last image wasn't b0rken by the powerd landing
<bfiller> jibel: also part of the benefit of having one silo
<jibel> bfiller, I know, and we'll have to test 2 silos
<bfiller> jibel: I honestly don't think it's worth it. we've already tested and verified the single silo
<bfiller> it's ready to go
<ralsina_> Hi! I have a bug that's marked ota-1 and is landed on vivid, how do I go towards landing it for ota-1? Just do a rtm-14.09 landing via the spreadsheet?
<om26er> Elleo, bfiller Hi! I am testing silo 5 for ubuntu-keyboard. Can you please add the test cases for the two bug fixes to the testplan ?
<Elleo> om26er: okay, will do now
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, isolated for 022 wouldn't hurt
<sil2100> ogra_: so, could you kick it anyways?
<ogra_> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<Elleo> om26er: done, added the i -> I case to the word prediction section and the backspace to the end of the plan
<om26er> Elleo, thanks :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: That worked eventually: curl http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_output/14.09/2014-12-09/14:44:15.txt.gz | zcat
<cjwatson> sil2100: I've retried the builds in ubuntu-rtm/landing-007 and run a watch-only build
<john-mcaleely> fginther, cwayne do you know if building krillin images is working again yet?
<john-mcaleely> oh, reading up a bit, I see ogra_ thinks they are still broken :-/
<ogra_> they are
<fginther> ogra_, are the krillin images built by launchpad?
<ogra_> fginther, they pull the custom tarball s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<ogra_> +from
<sil2100> cjwatson: sigh, another dep wait, but this I think I need to solve myself
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me check if it's in our archive
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> sil2100: you have an older version
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, so we'll need a new version for that as well... I can smell trouble, but that's why I have this silo actually
<cjwatson>  gnome-desktop3 | 3.8.4-0ubuntu3   | ubuntu-rtm/14.09 | source
<cjwatson>  gnome-desktop3 | 3.12.2-2ubuntu1  | utopic           | source
 * sil2100 tries
<cjwatson> sil2100: yep.  I'll stay away from that one unless you tell me otherwise
<brendand> Saviq, hey
<Saviq> brendand, hey
<brendand> Saviq, did tests get added for the stuff in silo 8?
<Saviq> brendand, for the bits that are easily automated (bug #1375297, bug #1378126), yes
<ubot5> bug 1375297 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "Orientation sensor is kept on even when the display is off" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375297
<ubot5> bug 1378126 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Passcode screen misses keypresses" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378126
<Saviq> #1378417 is a one-liner, we'd need to check that the value is set to the value it is set to...
<Saviq> mterry, do the test changes for bug #1395075 (early disable) verify the fix for that bug?
<ubot5> bug 1395075 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Security] Can easily bypass pincode" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395075
<mterry> Saviq, no...
<Saviq> mterry, sounds like brendand would want a test for that
<sil2100> ogra_: today's Tuesday so I need to go to practice again
<brendand> Saviq, yes
<ogra_> sil2100, okay
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, yeah probably a good idea anyway.  I can work on that
<Saviq> brendand, can you go on a promise that we'll add a test for this soon, or do you reject the silo?
<Saviq> brendand, and I'll add to my notes to verify all the fixes that I submit into rtm have tests
<brendand> Saviq, you'll have to do another landing to get the test right?
<brendand> Saviq, add something to the wiki test plan for now
<om26er> Elleo, Hi!
<Saviq> brendand, well, yeah, I'd ship the test with another silo
<om26er> Elleo, can you help with bug 1379817 -- how do I reproduce the issue ?
<ubot5> bug 1379817 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu RTM) "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379817
<Saviq> brendand, will do
<kenvandine> sil2100, silo 16 should probably be cleaned
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, I'm still leaving it in case I need to check what's what
<sil2100> etc.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, so you have a plan for the transition?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, trying that out now, I'm trying to sync the needed bits from ubuntu in a silo
<fginther> popey, you still around?
<popey> fginther: on a hangout right now, will be in 55 mins
<fginther> popey, akc
<Elleo> om26er: basically it should be possible to trigger that with any music import (doesn't need to be 7 digital albums); but it only happens on the first import per day (when media-scanner creates a new directory)
<Elleo> om26er: so if you have a clean image it should happen with the first import
<Elleo> om26er: jhodapp could probably give you more detail on it
<ahayzen> or just ensure your ~/Music/Imported folder doesn't exist :)
<Elleo> ah yeah, or do that :P
<charles> tedg, just an update, silo 0 testing's stalled: all the tests are passing except for one, which is untestable in the latest vivid-proposed because of an issue in clock-app. I'm waiting on a pong from nik90 on it
<om26er> ahayzen, do you have the steps to reproduce this issue ? like exact steps
<ahayzen> om26er, the first time you import a collection of music (eg an album) the first track won't/wouldn't appear.. assuming the folder it is importing into did not exist before
<Elleo> om26er: 1. Delete ~/Music/Imported, 2. Download mp3 via Browser 3. Select Music App 4. Click "Open" when download completes
<Elleo> ahayzen: iirc it happens with an individual mp3 import too
<ahayzen> Elleo, yeah i can't remember if specifically it worked with 1 track...but i know for sure it did with multiple as that is where we found the issue
<om26er> ahayzen, Elleo thanks both for the steps, I'll test the silo now.
<ahayzen> Elleo, but i would expect it to
<ahayzen> om26er, no problem
<Elleo> ahayzen: yeah, looking at the comments on the bug I mentioned that it should work with a single file back then, so I think I tested that
<tedg> charles, ack
<john-mcaleely> fginther, any idea when krillin images will be back online?
<tedg> Saviq, mzanetti, we already landed that i-power MR
<Saviq> tedg, ah, pulling from the silo then
<pstolowski> cihelp hey, question: is it possible to have ppc64el enabled for jenkins builds of our MPs in unity-scopes-api?
<sil2100> ogra_: how's the ubuntu-rtm build going?
<sil2100> Is it done?
<fginther> john-mcaleely, my expectation is that the hw will be available today (US time). Working on getting more precise updates from IS
<sil2100> The rootfs should be done I suppose
<john-mcaleely> fginther, ok, understood
<fginther> pstolowski, no, that's not possible. HW for ppc64el is not available for CI purposes.
<cwayne> why was it taken down if we didn;t have the new hardware yet?
<fginther> cwayne, the hw was physically relocated to a bigger space. All of the hardware in 1SS is being moved as part of this
<ogra_> sil2100, havent checked ... one sec (so much snappy stuff happening atm)
<pstolowski> fginther, i see, any plans to change that in near future?
<sil2100> ogra_: since if the rootfs is done I go publish 22
<ogra_> sil2100, ok
<john-mcaleely> fginther, it seems odd that we're doing this while we have milestones looming. who should I ask to be in the loop next time?
<Saviq> tedg, mzanetti, I reconfigured our silo to drop i-power
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like all but krilin is there, as expected
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, thanks!
 * sil2100 publishes
<fginther> pstolowski, nothing in the near future, and the priorities are to get it added to other areas (like launchpad) first. I don't have much more info than that at this time.
<pstolowski> fginther, ack, thank
<pstolowski> s
<fginther> john-mcaleely, There are some aliases to communicate service outages such as this, I'll locate them and send them your way. Also, this is probably a good time to address the service availability of creating krillin image. It
<fginther> john-mcaleely, It's probably time to move this off of s-jenkins onto an IS support production environment
<john-mcaleely> fginther, yeah, that's kinda what I'm thinking
<brendand> Saviq, did you update the test plan?
 * sil2100 prepares to go for practice
<Saviq> brendand, yup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8
<Saviq> just did
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<brendand> Saviq, good - i'll land that then
<pstolowski> trainguards, may I ask for a silo for #56?
<tedg> kenvandine, I noticed your upower silo… what version of i-power are you grabbing?
<tedg> Seems we need an MR to keep the rtm branch in the correct state.
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't have a upower silo
<kenvandine> oh... silo 16?
<tedg> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-016
<tedg> Yes
<kenvandine> that was really sil2100's silo, it actually landed yesterday
<kenvandine> but part of it was reverted
<kenvandine> he's working on it again in a new silo
<greyback> oh that's funky
<tedg> Oh, okay. But the problem with syncing packages is that the branches aren't correct anymore.
<kenvandine> yeah
<brendand> sil2100, did we get a new RTM image yet?
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess so, since he published the qt :)
<Mirv> brendand: ^ I meant you
 * Mirv is so Snappy now he hits enter before he intends to
 * Mirv adds "Cloud expert" to his CV, after successfully running "snappy install"
<bfiller> robru: line 36 in the sheet is showing up as landed, but don't think it has. I marked it as ready to land though
<Mirv> ogra_: now qtbase is in rtm, can you launch another image as suggeste by brendand so that more landings can be done?
<bfiller> trainguards: need silos for line 54 and 58 please
<robru> bfiller: weird, looking
<ogra_> Mirv, not sure what we gain from all these image builds since i guess system-image will only pick up the last rootfs anyway i guess
<ogra_> but yeah, indeed i can do that
<ogra_> building
<ogra_> (the bot wont pick it up since it is watching krillin and still waits for 174 to pop out on the s-i server)
<Mirv> ogra_: right, not sure either, but won't hurt :)
<Mirv> thanks!
<ogra_> np
<robru> bfiller: uh just don't build your new keyboard silo until the old one merges.
<bfiller> robru: will do, thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan: I removed that rtm silo 021 now. https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/removethumbnailer/+merge/237535 was not against rtm branch anyway and the bug there claims it was fixed in rtm.
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<Mirv> bzoltan: your 1 month old silo rtm-015 does however have ota-1 targeted bug
<john-mcaleely> who wants new device tarballs for rtm?
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20141209-cae2b5f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20141209-cae2b5f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20141209-cae2b5f.ods
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, heh, well, we cant test them
<john-mcaleely> cihelp? sil2100 ogra_ ?
<ogra_> krillin is now 3 images behind
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, well, you can manually flash
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, oh, I see, yes. of course
<ogra_> against what `
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> that woulld be the image from last week
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, fair point
<ogra_> krillin is all stuck in rtm curently
<john-mcaleely> whoever needs to do it, will need this script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9444425/
<john-mcaleely> (eventually)
<john-mcaleely> GPG signing is now 'on' for RTM too
<ogra_> cool
<john-mcaleely> so I think there are three krillin tarballs queued up right now
<john-mcaleely> I assume that's what is meant by a 'class 2 landing' ? ;-)
<popey> fginther: yo
<fginther> popey, ho ho ho
<popey> humbug
<popey> so, can we get the calculator reboot setup in jenkins pls?
<popey> lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<cwayne> lol
<john-mcaleely> 'reboot' - best named request in the current context
<fginther> popey, got it. do you still need the old trunk branch?
<fginther> popey, that is ci running on both lp:ubuntu-calculator-app and lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot ?
<popey> fginther: yes, we're still supporting the old one for a short while
<popey> I'd imagine we'd switch that off pretty soon though
<popey> once we switch in the store
<fginther> popey, ack
<fginther> popey, We should have it added soon (I want to walk someone else through the process, so it might take a little longer)
<popey> great, thanks.
<Mirv> ogra_: rootfs probably done by now?
<ogra_> Mirv, yes, but someone turned off the s-i importer and i dont know why
<ogra_> so i'm not feeling like just turning it back on til i know the reason
<Mirv> ogra_: well I guess like said the gain from these rootfs builds at the moment is not too high anyway atm
<ogra_> it is zero
<ogra_> since image 174 will simply pick up the latest rootfs
<Mirv> "relatively low", then :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah :)
<Mirv> I guess time for next sign-off:d landings then
<rsalveti> ogra_: slangasek had some issues with the importer yesterday, not sure if related with this
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, we talked abotu it this morning
<rsalveti> but wonder if that is connected with snappy somehow
<ogra_> he had all but snappy imports disabled
<ogra_> and later switched on vivid again on my request
<rsalveti> oh, cool then
<ogra_> but after that the cron job was still enabled
<ogra_> so i dont know whats going on or why it was switched off now
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<slangasek> rsalveti: yeah, I don't know why the importer was disabled; when I munged it I gave people a heads-up about it (though apparently ogra was offline at the time so missed that memo, oops)
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know if we had a separate image for the Qt bits?
<sil2100> slangasek: hey, are you doing something with system-image right now?
<sil2100> slangasek: since ogra mentioned the importer is disabled...
<thomi> mterry: Hey - got a second?
<mterry> thomi, sure
<thomi> mterry: sorry, ignore me
<tedg> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 64 please?
<tedg> Or 2^6 if you prefer
<robru> tedg: silo 15
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg: youre welcome
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Full lab move today at 1300 UTC; ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-10
<tedg> trainguards, it seem like silo vivid/0 is in a weird state.
<tedg> It is packages/built and landed at the same time.
<tedg> trainguards, can we just publish silo 0 then?
<tedg> Think the spreadsheet is what is screwed up.
<robru> tedg: yes the spreadsheet is balls.
<tedg> robru, Yeah, I thought it was EOL'd here soon, no?
<robru> tedg: yeah we've had a lot of setbacks. I'm hoping it dies so, so soon
<tedg> Zombie spreadsheet, it eats brains and just won't die.
<tedg> robru, Thanks for pushing it along.
<robru> tedg: I appreciate the recognition, thanks.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 50 DONE (finished: 20141210 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/50.changes ===
<tedg> trainguards, can we get a rtm silo for line 65 please?
<robru> tedg: rtm 8
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<mardy> hi! Is there any way to see the test logs from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192178675/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.libsignon-glib_1.12%2B15.04.20141209-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<seb128> mardy, did you try to build it locally on vivid?
<seb128> mardy, I was also having a failing test when I did (already with the archive version when trying to rebuild)
<seb128> oh, that one is just on arm64?
<mardy> seb128: I did with pbuilder too, and it works; in fact, it seems that it's the arm64 build which is failing
<mardy> seb128: I found the test errors, and they should now be fixed upstream too
<seb128> k
<seb128> mardy, builds fine in a porter box, maybe get somebody to retry the build?
<sil2100> Does anyone know if the system-image importer is enabled back up?
<Mirv> sil2100: image #50 DONE in the morning for vivid
<Mirv> but no rtm.
<Mirv> I'd guess importer is up
<sil2100> cihelp: does anyone know if krillin builds for ubuntu-rtm will work now? Francis mentioned they're partially enabled, whatever that means
<Wellark> hey, could I please get a rtm silo for line 53
<Wellark> 52 already has vivid silo
<vila> sil2100: I'm currently trying to assess what the current status is
<Wellark> these are ota-1 fixes
<sil2100> vila: thanks
<sil2100> Wellark: o/
<sil2100> Wellark: sure
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> mardy: retrying the arm64 build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+build/6630068
<Mirv> sil2100: robert mentioned something about spreadsheet being broken, not sure in which why and if still
<sil2100> Wellark: huh, I actually wonder why this wasn't assigned
<sil2100> Mirv: oh? Did he say what was broken?
<Wellark> sil2100: np. accidents happen :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I didn't figure that out
<sil2100> I suppose Robert also didn't modify the spreadsheet scripts to enable my version number storage for commitlogs ;/
<sil2100> davmor2: ping
<Mirv> mardy: it seems it succeeded with a rebuild! so it's just a flaky test.
<Mirv> running watch_only
<davmor2> sil2100: ogra is never on holiday is he?
<sil2100> davmor2: never!
<sil2100> But today he has some technicians at home I think
<davmor2> sil2100: ah so his Internet is down again then ;)
<sil2100> Not sure if they're related to the internet, but he said he'll be available in some hours
<davmor2> sil2100: he only pretends to have holidays to make the company not feel bad I'm sure of it :)
<sil2100> But that guy should really get a holiday next week!
<davmor2> sil2100: no Christmas we are all off he'll have no one to talk to.....I bet he codes the entire Holiday though :D
<sil2100> Next week is still a work week, so I thought maybe he should take that off
<sil2100> Since damn, I don't remember ogra having even one week free this year!
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> He's like a machine
<davmor2> sil2100: he hasn't he has had national days off and nothing else
<sil2100> This calls for an intervention
<sil2100> Let's gather all together and have a serious talk with him
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: why do you think I took out his internet ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: he needs a stronger Woman in his life that tells him we are going on holiday NOW!
<john-mcaleely> any news on krillin builds yet?
<pstolowski> trainguards, Mirv hello, may I ask for a silo for #49 (please see my update/comment explaining the change)
<cjwatson> oh yikes, I hadn't realised tachash was down so autopkgtests aren't getting triggered
<cjwatson> I guess that's due to the 1SS move
<sil2100> vila: any news?
<cjwatson> jibel: Is tachash known to be down at the moment, or might there be a firewall bug?
<jibel> cjwatson, yes, and last new I have are "no ETA, it's in DCE/GSA hands" I'll ask CI again about the status
<jibel> news*
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, thanks, I couldn't find anything relevant in RT from a simple search but https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=76455 is clearly pretty large
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok! I don't even try to track your silo logic, just do what you do and don't conflict with each other :)
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks & sorry for any confusion
<vila> sil2100: replied in #phablet
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh, I reconfigured vivid silo 3 to remove indicator-network, but it was not removed?
<Saviq> indicator-power that is
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-0-reconfigure/22/console says "Removing indicator-power from silo." but apparently it did not
<sil2100> Saviq: uh, hmm, I remember we had problems with that before as well
<sil2100> Saviq: let me remove it manually just in case
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, any idea about bug #1400502
<ubot5> bug 1400502 in connectivity-api (Ubuntu) "Can't install libconnectivity-qt1-dev on multiarch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400502
<Saviq> python3-xdg is an Arch: all Depends of indicator-network, that's a dep of libconnectivity-qt1-dev → libconnectivity-qt1
<Saviq> which leads to it being uninstallable for the non-default arch as it tries to install e.g python3-xdg:i386
<cjwatson> I think it's a bit more than that
<cjwatson> You don't want to be going down the indicator-network:target -> unity8:target path either
<Saviq> cjwatson, shouldn't python3-xdg:i386 be fulfilled by python3-xdg that's Arch: all?
<cjwatson> no, because it has no multi-arch field
<cjwatson> but I think that is a red herring
<Saviq> or should indicator-network have python3-xdg:any in its Depends (does it make sense for a Depends at all)?
<cjwatson> shouldn't indicator-network be Multi-Arch: foreign instead?
<Saviq> ok, I'll shut up now
<Saviq> Wellark, ↑
<cjwatson> that would cause libconnectivity-qt1's dependency on it to be fulfilled by the native architecture
<Saviq> cjwatson, sure, if that's the right solution
 * Saviq no gets Multi-Arch fully, yet
<cjwatson> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Dependencies_involving_Architecture:_all_packages)
<cjwatson> It depends on the kinds of technical interfaces that indicator-network provides to its dependencies
<cjwatson> If it provides only architecture-independent interfaces - that is, *from the point of view of the things depending on it* it doesn't matter what architecture indicator-network is as long as it's runnable - then it should be Multi-Arch: foreign
<Saviq> cjwatson, indeed, it's only accessed via DBus afaict
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks, that makes sense
<cjwatson> I'm not 100% clear on why that dependency is there since connectivity-api has no matches for "indicator" outside the control file and changelog
<cjwatson> I guess maybe it's artificial in some way?
<brendand> strange, i'm being asked for the zope username when trying to bzr branch on the phone
<Saviq> brendand, you're being hacked ;P
<jgdx> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> jgdx: pong
<sil2100> What's up?
<jgdx> sil2100, hi, could you give me write acc to the citrain spreadsheet?
<sil2100> jgdx: sure, I'll give you access to the build jobs too
<jgdx> sil2100, great, thanks!
 * sil2100 off to the dentist
<popey> is s-jenkins back?
<cwayne_> popey, yeah, but it looks like nusakan doesn't have access to it, so no images still
<cwayne_> but it is back up and building stuffs
<popey> well, i cant get to it over the vpn either
<popey> PING mayura.ubuntu-ci (10.100.0.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<popey> <nothing>
<ogra_> yeah, same from nusakan
<popey> ok
<ogra_> though ping might be off in the firewall
<cwayne_> popey, i couldn't get to it until i setup the company-wide vpn
<cjwatson> port 8080 works over the VPN
<cjwatson> despite ping not working
<ogra_> just not from nusakan :)
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> somebody should RT that then
<popey> not here it doesn't.
<ogra_> there is an rt for that ...
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/ never loads
<ogra_> should all be in the works already
<cjwatson> popey: wfm, perhaps I'm in different groups
<cwayne_> popey, try setting up the company-wide vpn (that's what did it for me)
<popey> ugh
<popey> ok.
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, I'm using the company-wide VPN
<cjwatson> it's a vast improvement in just about all respects
<cwayne_> popey, yeah, less than ideal for sure to have to go through it, but like cjwatson said it is quite a bit better
<cjwatson> sorry I assumed that's what you meant when you said VPN, not the old thing
<popey> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/HowTo/CompanyOpenVPN this thing?
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's as may be but https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Search/Simple.html?q=nusakan doesn't show it?
<cjwatson> popey: yes
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=77276 ... not sure it mentions nusakan explicitly
<cjwatson> ogra_: do you have a ticket number?
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<ogra_> it was pointed out on #is that it is the same issue
<cjwatson> ah, it misspells "nusakan"
<ogra_> hah
<cjwatson> popey: from that ticket it sounds like this stuff is all behind rapid now rather than batuan, so it indeed wouldn't be surprising that the old batuan VPN no longer works for it
<cjwatson> my understanding is that the intent is to kill off the batuan vpn/jumphosting stuff
<cjwatson> (long-term, perhaps, don't know)
<popey> \o/ that works
<popey> thanks cjwatson cwayne_
<pmcgowan> are image builds back up?
<popey> no, firewall problem apparently
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=77276
<om26er> oSoMoN_, Hi! how do i reproduce bug 1384460 ?
<ubot5> bug 1384460 in dialer-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Delegate unhandled URL schemes to the system" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384460
<oSoMoN_> om26er, the high-level use case is to browse to a page that has a "tel:" link on it (e.g. google search results for a restaurant in your area), tap on it and verify that it opens the dialer-app with the phone number pre-filled
<oSoMoN_> om26er, if that works, then the bug is fixed :)
<om26er> oSoMoN_, aah, works then
<om26er> oSoMoN_, it shouldn't be too difficult to automate, I think.
<oSoMoN_> om26er, last I checked it wasn’t really possible to write autopilot tests that involved more than one app, or has this changed?
<om26er> oSoMoN_, that has been possible for a while, though the tests need to be in an independent project
<oSoMoN_> om26er, also, note that the browser side of things is already unit-tested, and so is the url-dispatcher side of things, so I would think that adding a telephony-app unit test (if there isn’t one already) should be enough
<oSoMoN_> s/telephony-app/dialer-app/
<om26er> oSoMoN_, while unittests are great, integration tests have their own worth for these cases. We can go ahead with landing this I guess since we have a manual case added to the TestPlan
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, thanks for the ticket, are you monitoring it with them? or should I ping someone
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: I'm not, I just heard about it here
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: but there was literally just an update on #is
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, indeed
<oSoMoN_> om26er, I agree, integration tests are valuable too in this kind of case, but indeed I wouldn’t block on it in this specific instanc
<oSoMoN_> instance
<greyback> trainguards: can I get a reconfigure on vivid silo14 please. Added the -gles twin
<cjwatson> pmcgowan,cwayne_: hm, were you expecting the system-image importer to immediately start doing something once the firewall was fixed?
<sil2100> greyback: o/
<greyback> sil2100: hey!
<cwayne_> cjwatson, no, but i'd expect it to be able to reach s-jenkins, so could get the custom tarballs that already exist
<cjwatson> cwayne_: had they changed?
<sil2100> greyback: reconfigured :)
<cwayne_> cjwatson, no
<greyback> sil2100: thank you kindly good sir
<cjwatson> cwayne_: ok, thanks.  I guess that means image building should be functional again now, anyway
<sil2100> greyback: you are most welcome
<cjwatson> and sounds like autopkgtests should be back up too
<pmcgowan> yay
<sil2100> \o/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, when do we kick a build
<sil2100> pmcgowan: well, autopkgtests will be back soon, krillin builds not yet
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I poked CI and they say they're still working on it with top priority...
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I just heard krillin builds should work now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but I had a talk with jibel and they anyway would need to have a new image during our EU evening, so we still have some time
<pmcgowan> fine
<pmcgowan> just want to be sure its all working
<sil2100> pmcgowan: Ursinha in #ci mentioned that the ETA is today, but not sure if it's ok now
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so following in #is they fixed the fw configs
<Ursinha> sil2100: pmcgowan, it's being worked on now, we have a series of RTs that are being processed to fix the network glitches that are left
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, I am thinking they are fixed but trying to confirm
<Wellark> cjwatson: i-network does not provide any libraries
<Ursinha> pmcgowan: the CI vanguard team is working on it
<Wellark> all of the interaction happens over D-Bus
<Wellark> so I will change the Multi-Arch to foreign then, right?
<cjwatson> Wellark: right, so Multi-Arch: foreign should do the job then
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> (sometimes interfaces have architecture-dependent elements even if there are no libraries involved, but those are kind of special cases)
<Wellark> cjwatson: still it's weird that python3-xdg gets into uninstallable state
<Wellark> any idea what's causing that?
<cjwatson> Wellark: makes complete sense to me
<Wellark> well, you are the master :)
<cjwatson> Wellark: it's an architecture: all package with no multi-arch field ...
<cjwatson> so see the spec I quoted earlier :)
<cjwatson> Wellark: it really is a red herring though, even if you rearranged that one thing you'd still run into a whole pile of other issues trying to install i-network from a foreign arch
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, IS just fixed several issues and I was told we should be able to build krillin now, so what is it they are working on?
<Ursinha> pmcgowan: yesterday other several issues were fixed as well, but that wasn't enough, it's been an interactive process to figure out what's left
<cjwatson> Wellark: the art of fixing multiarch installation issues is generally in finding the right place in the stack to change; it often *isn't* the case that you want to go all the way to the bottom
<cjwatson> (unlike with many single-arch installation bugs)
<Ursinha> pmcgowan: what I know is that one remaining problem to access snakefruit was being worked on, and our team is checking if things are working as they're supposed to
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, thats what was just fixed
<cjwatson> you need to think about each point in the stack and work out what makes sense at each step, and if you manage to fix something higher up (as in this case) you can entirely avoid having to deal with messes below that
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: it's probably reasonable to assume that we don't know everything yet :)
<Wellark> ack.
<Ursinha> pmcgowan: exactly, there's work in our side to ensure if things are working with the unblocked firewall
<pmcgowan> ok
<Ursinha> cjwatson: exactly, thanks :)
<cjwatson> Ursinha: would it help to run through a full test build?
<pmcgowan> right thats where I was heading
<pmcgowan> lets make sure its working
<Ursinha> cjwatson: I wasn't working directly on this, let me check with the ci people that are, they are most likely on it already, one minute
<Ursinha> pmcgowan: we're working on that
<Ursinha> making sure it's working
<pmcgowan> right got it
<cjwatson> autopkgtests are being triggered again, but are broken because they can't talk to ftpmaster.internal
<Wellark> cjwatson: so, this is the current debian/control of i-network: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.14.09/view/head:/debian/control
<cjwatson> jibel: ^- are you folks aware of http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-bowtie/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console and similar failures?
<Wellark> cjwatson: now I'm not completely sure what I should modify, sorry :D
<ogra_> grmbl ... dsl sucks ...
<cjwatson> Wellark: insert "Multi-Arch: foreign" on a line of its own after line 44
<cjwatson> (or anywhere in that stanza, but I usually put it next to Architecture)
<Wellark> cjwatson: ack.
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<jibel> cjwatson, this is new. another FW issue maybe
<cjwatson> jibel: will you chase that or do I need to?  I'm not sure which hosts are involved
<jibel> cjwatson, I'm on it
<Wellark> cjwatson: another related question: this is the connectivity-api debian/control
<Wellark> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/trunk.14.10/view/head:/debian/control
<Wellark> libconnectivity-qt1-dev pulls in libconnectivity-qt1 whích now Depends on i-network
<Wellark> which in turn pulls in unity8 (long story)
<Wellark> cjwatson: would changing the Depends indicator-network to Recommends indicator-network stop the full chain being pulled when installing the dev package ?
<cjwatson> Wellark: depends on the exact context; recommends are installed by default, although they're not installed for example when satisfying build-deps in package builds
<cjwatson> jibel: thanks
<cjwatson> Wellark: I wasn't totally clear why that dependency was there in the first place
<cjwatson> it does seem an odd thing for a library to depend on
<fginther> cjwatson, is kicking off a krillin test build something you can do?
<cjwatson> fginther: I can kick off an ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed build for all devices it builds
<cjwatson> I don't know if you'd call it a test build
<cjwatson> (ok, sorry, I used that term earlier)
<Wellark> cjwatson: i-network provides the dbus service that connectivity-qt1 uses at runtime. so in order for the library to work the service (now provided by i-network) must be installed or the api is useless
<cjwatson> Wellark: hm, I grepped for such things and couldn't find it, but maybe the dbus service doesn't contain the substring "indicator"
<Wellark> we are working on separating i-network and the connectivity-service
<Wellark> but now for $reasons they are provided by the same process
<sil2100> robru: hm, your changes haven't been redeployed yet in production?
<cjwatson> fginther: (I won't do so without confirmation that I should, though)
<sil2100> robru: since I don't see pkgversionlists generated during publish ;/
<Wellark> cjwatson: for now, it would be just fine if i-network would not be installed as build-dep when something depends on connectivity-qt1-dev
<sil2100> robru: it's really breaking everything right now
<cjwatson> Wellark: Recommends would likely achieve that
<sil2100> robru: commitlogs are crucial for our analysis of the differences between ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm
<Wellark> cjwatson: ok. will do that for now. the real fix is to separate the indicator and the service into two different packages
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks again! :)
<fginther> cjwatson, understood. I asked because I thought that it may be just a 'throw away' build. If it actually generates a new build, maybe not a good idea
<cjwatson> fginther: I possibly could do a throwaway cdimage build but I'd rather not confuse things, and we want to test the system-image side of things anyway; the cdimage side is not the side that's been at risk recently
<cjwatson> fginther: I cannot currently think of any part of the image build process other than what I've already tested and confirmed to work that might have been broken by the lab move, though
<cjwatson> The lab is not heavily involved in image building
<fginther> cjwatson, ok, do we know that any part is broken? I was asleep and may have missed the part where a krillin build was started and failed
<ogra_> and we should really cache the tarballs locally on nusakan for the future
<fginther> cjwatson, but I'll poke on the rest of the team
<sil2100> robru: phew, ok, scratch that
<ogra_> (so that it doesnt fail the build but uses the last good tarball instead)
<cjwatson> fginther: the only thing I know to have been previously broken was the acquisition of custom tarballs from s-jenkins during system-image imports, and that should now be fine
<sil2100> robru: it just took a while to get the json blob synced
<ogra_> the importer is running atm ... we should know in a few mins :)
<sil2100> robru: thanks for getting it deployed!
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<cjwatson> in that "w3m http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/" works from nusakan
<cjwatson> ogra_: ah yes, good
<fginther> cjwatson, ack. I also see the RT to update the firewall for nusakan to s-jenkins should be working... and you confirmed
<ogra_> genearlly we need somme caching though ... so that this doesnt bite us anymore in the future
<cjwatson> ogra_: last good tarball> from experience with cdimage, that can be a mixed blessing
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, still better than not being able to build images at all
<cjwatson> ogra_: you then switch to a different problem, where you can fail to notice parts of the system being broken and end up using old image contents when you thought you should be using new ones
<cjwatson> ogra_: my experience has been that that cure is worse than the disease
<davmor2> tedg I'll let rsalveti to stop looking at it then shall I :)   thanks for the comment on the bug though :)
<davmor2> s/let/tell
<tedg> Oh, yeah. It's a bash/dash difference :-(
<tedg> I'll patch it.
<davmor2> tedg: so indicator disappears cause one thing is faster than another so the fact it worked for me at all is pure fluke right?
<tedg> davmor2, Yeah, we were trying to pause when that race happens, which it turns out we didn't really do.
<tedg> davmor2, Because dash doesn't do the expansion, it only checks once.
<davmor2> tedg: man that is sucks :(
<ogra_`> yipiie ... after 6 days with wonky DSL they *finally* found the error
<tedg> Wow, so on image 50 it seems Pulse is taking 1.7s to start.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 174 DONE (finished: 20141210 14:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/174.changes ===
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_`> \o/
<sil2100> YAAY
<sil2100> Yaaaaay
<sil2100> YAAAAAAAAAAY
<ogra_`> hooray
<ogra_`> back in business
<john-mcaleely> oooh
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^ builds work fine now
<davmor2> sil2100: is this the real build or the power build
<john-mcaleely> and which of the three tarballs I have do you want next?
<john-mcaleely> ;-)
<ogra_`> asl QA :)
<ogra_`> *ask
<john-mcaleely> QA: which tarball do you want
<john-mcaleely> :-P
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: NONE!!!!!!
<john-mcaleely> somehow, I guessed that davmor2
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: which tarball for what device on what distro?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, well, there are three queued for RTM, and I could queue one for vivid
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ugh, 3? :o
<john-mcaleely> since tarballs are cumulative, we could skip two for RTM
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: do those fix the critical issues for the OTA milestone?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Daaamn
<sil2100> :>
<john-mcaleely> sorry :-)
<sil2100> Ok, we still have time for one I guess?
 * ogra_` does a jedi wave ... 
<ogra_`> there are no issues
<sil2100> I'll finish up the transition after UE Live is over
<cwayne_> sil2100, davmor2 will need a custom tar run soon
<davmor2> cwayne_: definitely not :P
<sil2100> AaaaaAAa
<cwayne_> ha
<davmor2> sil2100: see this is what happens when you open you mouth about image builds working :P
<sil2100> Ok then, so I publish ubuntu-keyboard silo now, let's get at least one device tarball in (if possible) and we kick a new image
<davmor2> jibel: so it looks like I will be testing tarballs for the rest of the day :)
<ogra_`> davmor2, balme imgbot, not sil2100's fault
<ogra_`> *blame too
<davmor2> ogra_`: why the tick on the tail
<sil2100> Then I land the transition and we kick the 'promotion candidate'
<ogra_`> davmor2, dsl outages on and off for the last days
<sil2100> davmor2: you have time now for a device tarball? When would you be done with it btw.?
<davmor2> ogra_`: no nobody notice the buildbot appart from me and sil2100 but he got excited about it :)
<ogra_> haha
<john-mcaleely> I noticed the buildbot ;-)
 * ogra_ too ... since my nick is in the url it pastes i even get an audible ping
<john-mcaleely> lol
<ogra_> still no notification on my krillin :(
<popey> me neither
<davmor2> ogra_: wiat till 16:06
<ogra_> yeah, i will give it some time
<ogra_> it usuall ytakes 10-15min
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought the push notification system happens at 5 minutes passed the hour may I was reading the crontab wrong though :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: tedg: thanks, will give that a try
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<rsalveti> no other reason for pulse to take more time to start though
<ogra_> well, the imgbot might be ahead of it (it also runs at 5min intervals) ... then i was told that i only get the notification once the image has actually downloaded to the phone already
<ogra_> so that will take some extra time
<rsalveti> unless we have more stuff starting up at the same time
<tedg> rsalveti, Yeah, it does seem odd. But we should fix this anyway.
<rsalveti> yeah
<tedg> rsalveti, Wonder if it's just the dbus module.
<tedg> Does Pulse lazy load them?
<john-mcaleely> 174 running on my device. nice
<rsalveti> tedg: not actually, it starts when pulse starts itself
<davmor2> tedg: just blame thin air if all else fails ;)
<rsalveti> but that might slow things down for sure
<rsalveti> as it's yet another module to load
<rsalveti> will migrate the indicator code to use the native calls, should help on that
<tedg> Yeah, but we've had it for a while. No reason for it to change in the last few images.
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> crap, so many issues with latest firefox
<tedg> rsalveti, So I'm playing with that code now, do you have a pointer on the native interface? I can do that conversion.
<davmor2> ogra_: I has notification now
<popey> notification arrived here
<pmcgowan> woot
<ogra_> davmor2, same for me
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> ogra_: told you 5 minutes passed the hour :)
<rsalveti> tedg: get the code for pulse and check src/pulse/ext-stream-restore.h
<ogra_> bah
<tedg> rsalveti, Cool, thanks!
<ogra_> opening system-settings ... device hangs :(
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> and now the session restarts
<sil2100> hmmm, maybe I needed to revert system-settings as well
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I did
<sil2100> nvm
<ogra_> note, i'm still on 173
<sil2100> AH
<sil2100> ok
<ogra_> trying to upgrade
<sil2100> 2x nvm
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: so we have 2 tarballs to test and land and a fix for powerd to get in will these two goals clash at all?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: where is your cumulative tarball at for rtm?
<sil2100> I was hoping we at least get one tarball in
<sil2100> And then I try landing the powerd/upower transition
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20141209-cae2b5f.tar.xz
<ogra_> yeah
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, you'll need a new install instruction though, because it enables gpg signature checking
<Mirv> greyback: I reconfigured it in case you didn't get the reconfigure yet
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I don't want it then ;)
<john-mcaleely> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9444425/
<john-mcaleely> contains the script you need
<john-mcaleely> save it somewhere handy, and then supply it to u-d-f with --run-script
<john-mcaleely> --run-script path/to/that/script.sh
<john-mcaleely> so, ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --device-tarball tarbal.tgz --run-script script.sh
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: thanks
<om26er> abeato, Hi! can you tell whats the fix for bug 1397997 supposed to look like ?
<ubot5> bug 1397997 in Canonical System Image "vs-thumb gets stalled when trying to get thumbnail from video" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397997
<om26er> before installing the silo I was getting:
<om26er> Error creating thumbnail: Failed to preroll.
<om26er> I am still getting that error after installing the silo that contains the fix.
<abeato> om26er, the error was that in many cases vs-thumb was not finishing with the attached video
<om26er> abeato, as in kept waiting ?
<abeato> om26er, with the patch that does not happen, although the thumbnail is still not generated depending on race conditions
<abeato> om26er, right
<om26er> abeato, ok, I couldn't reproduce the original bug though.
<abeato> om26er, I guess it does not happen always, are you using mako or krillin?
<om26er> abeato, krillin
<abeato> I got the error in krillin
<abeato> om26er, and are you using the command line as described in the bug?
<om26er> abeato, yes, I am using the exact command.
<abeato> om26er, ok, I guess it depends a lot on the environment
<tedg> trainguards, note that silo vivid/15 will need a packaging review but that was done by kenvandine on the original MR.
<sil2100> tedg: ACK
<Mirv> ack ack
<sil2100> brendand: hey, could you maybe check rtm silo 007 as well?
<sil2100> brendand: it's the same thing as in silo 16 but with all the desktop dependencies added
<Mirv> pete-woods: pstolowski: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-scopes-shell/oa_ui_policy/+merge/244264
<Mirv> psivaa_: pete-woods not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/staging/+merge/244159
<Mirv> kenvandine: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-radio-bug-related-to-1378812/+merge/243804
<kenvandine> Mirv, yeah... hang on
<Mirv> ... this top-approval system does not really work, but I think trainguards cannot really do but by default expect that they should be done, otherwise errors could happen
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, it seems to be a problem in overall, maybe we need to mention that publicly somewhere that we would appreciate if all those get top-approved before even assigning a silo
<kenvandine> i try to check those, but missed it this time
<pstolowski> Mirv, both #56 and #49 approved now
<rsalveti> 2014-12-10 15:55:33,876 ERROR No silo is available
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> got it why
<Mirv> sil2100: yes the process could be (somehow..) clearer on that
<rsalveti> forgot to set the series
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks!
<Mirv> rsalveti: oh, no silos for Ubuntu /dev/null :)
<rsalveti> yeah, too bad :P
<kenvandine> Mirv, i just realized mandel's mem-leak-fix might have a minor problem... i dropped it until we can investigate
<mandel> kenvandine, what is the issue?
<mandel> kenvandine, I mean, is ensuring that pointers are not leaked..
<kenvandine> mandel, installing click updates hits 100% but never goes away
<kenvandine> i confirmed the update finished
<kenvandine> mandel, yeah, that fix looked sound to me
<Mirv> kenvandine: right. well, I'm used to you publishing your own landings anyway, so I'll give you the honor also this time.
<mandel> kenvandine, hm.. that is weird, I'll double check the code, that means that the cpp was working by "luck" lord.. I'm going to kill diego, I'll take a look on what is his mem management doing..
<kenvandine> mandel, that code is a real mess btw
<kenvandine> i'm sure you noticed :)
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, I'm trying to clean it up...
<kenvandine> mandel, i really want to refactor it to have an enum for tracking update state
<kenvandine> instead of like 3 different bool state values
<mandel> kenvandine, he did a very bad job
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, the bool states.. oh my god
<pstolowski> trainguards, may I ask for silo for #51?
<kenvandine> i'd rather have an enum for Available, Downloading, Installing, Installed
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> and Downloaded
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, is just bad bad code
<kenvandine> i fixed a ton of stuff there already, but it needs lots of love still
<kenvandine> like before we literally had over 4 instances of UpdateManager instantiated
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll do the following, I have a strong feeling that he is connecting more than once to the signals, something that will get f*** up with a delete, will use a deleteLater and will ping you asap to take a look
<kenvandine> and signals emitted all over the place
<kenvandine> i made it a singleton
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> could be
<kenvandine> or could be in the QML code
<kenvandine> mandel, i thought it finished installing properly the first time i tested it... but after i marked the silo as tested i clicked update on several updates and noticed this
<mandel> kenvandine, no worries, is the code that sucks, I'll do my best to refactor all this crap
<kenvandine> but it's also possible that i got distracted after i saw it hit 100% and went on to something else
<mandel> kenvandine, give me 5 mins and I'll push an update
<kenvandine> mandel, thanks!
<kenvandine> mandel, although... i was hoping we could most of this code and reuse this update service thing i keep hearing about... that is being written for a backend to the click scope
<kenvandine> we really need this code in one place
<kenvandine> s/we could/we could remove/
<mandel> kenvandine, agreed, I just mantain udm.. and I can do better cpp than diego, but I'm out of the loop regarding the click scope
<mandel> kenvandine, alecu should be able to help
<kenvandine> i heard someone from thostr_'s team is working on some backend
<kenvandine> which we should be able to reuse too
<fginther> ogra, I wanted to triple check if all the pieces and network firewall rules are in place for the next krillin build. From what I know, everything should be in place. Are there any verification steps we can do prior to the build being kicked?
<sil2100> brendand: hey, you around?
<ogra_> fginther, yeah, we had a successful build already
<mandel> kenvandine, new rev pushed, can you trigger a rebuild in the silo, or did we loose it?
<ogra_> seems all is fine
<fginther> ogra_, awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> mandel, lost it for now... sorry
<kenvandine> i'll get it in the next landing
<mandel> kenvandine, no worries, we can wait for the bot to build an armhf deb to test with in the mean time
<kenvandine> mandel, is the bot online again?
<mandel> kenvandine, I prefer to be late and right that otherwise, so good job :)
<mandel> kenvandine, is it not? I was on holidays for 4 days, I expected it to be hehe
<kenvandine> it's been down for days :/
<sil2100> jibel: hey, I'm looking for someone from QA to help pre-signing off silo 007
<sil2100> jibel: it's the same as silo 16 basically, just with proper version numbers and all the desktop bits
<kenvandine> mandel, which REALLY hurts for settings...
<mandel> kenvandine, yes
<mandel> kenvandine, what a PITA :-/
<brendand> sil2100, yep
<sil2100> brendand: were you the one testing silo 16 previously?
<brendand> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> brendand: could you have a look at silo 007 then? It's basically the same thing, just added all deps required for proposed migration (for desktop)
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> brendand: thanks! Since I might need to include some other desktop packages, but I won't know that before I don't publish everything that's in this silo first ;)
<thostr_> kenvandine: alecu is on vacation, so you might want to ping dobey on anything about click scope
<dobey> hrmm?
<kenvandine> thostr_, not really the scope, but the backend to install the clicks
<Mirv> pstolowski: done
<kenvandine> i heard there were plans to create something outside of the scope itself for doing that
<kenvandine> with a proper API
 * Mirv and gone
<thostr_> yes, that was the plan
<thostr_> but we put on ice for now
<kenvandine> thostr_, that makes me sad
<kenvandine> i wanted to re-use that in system-settings :/
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<thostr_> after we talked to mvo who mentioned that they rethink click packaging...
<kenvandine> that code is fragile
<thostr_> so we decided to hold our horses for now
<dobey> kenvandine: it makes me sad too. i want to get all the networking and such out of the scope itself
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah, and we have lots of fragile code in settings to deal with it
<dobey> kenvandine: eh?
<kenvandine> checking for updates, downloading clicks... calling out to pkcon, etc
<dobey> i don't understand why the code in settings would be particularly fragile. mostly it should just be duplicate and thus annoying in that sense
<kenvandine> well, it wasn't well done to start with
<pstolowski> Mirv, anything wrong with #51?
<kenvandine> and needs lots of refactoring to not suck
<kenvandine> i'd rather just delete it :)
<Chipaca> could I have a silo for #69 pretty please?
<dobey> yeah, i feel that way about some things
<Chipaca> um, it's now #68 (or i can't count)
<Chipaca> sil2100: Mirv: ^^ please?
<sil2100> Chipaca: o/
<Chipaca> sil2100: heya! :)
<ralsina_> there's IIRC three different implementations of "get the list of installed click packages" in settings, none of them use the recommended means, which is libclick
<Chipaca> ooohh, silo 000!
<Chipaca> ralsina_: we should fix that :)
<ogra_> the secret one ;)
<ralsina_> Chipaca: I only wrote one! ;-)
<Chipaca> sil2100: any idea why on my first build i'd get a “You already tried to build everything.” error?
<sil2100> Chipaca: on the first build? That's a bug for sure - is it the first build after assignment, right?
<Chipaca> sil2100: and the first build of the day
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes
<Chipaca> waaaait
<Chipaca> sil2100: i clicked the wrong 'build'
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> ;)
<Chipaca> sil2100: i clicked the one below the info, instead of the one above
<pstolowski> trainguards is there anything wrong with #51, or somebody accidentally hit strikethrough?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hm, I think this is some accident, no worries
<ogra_> we have a #51 ?
<pstolowski> ogra_, we do, row in the spreadsheet ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, cool, thanks
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> pstolowski: I think Mirv fixed it ;)
<ogra_> pstolowski, usually #nnn refers to image numbers :P
<ogra_> at least in here
<pstolowski> ogra_,  I know; i've also been using that format when requesting silos, and so far no one complained ;)
<ogra_> no worries :)
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: no, I couldn't, since I already announced I'm not here anymore!
<sil2100> Mirv: hah!
<Chipaca> can't go breaking causality and doing stuff when you're not here
<Chipaca> that would not do
<ogra_> sil2100, dont distract him from his snappy !
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, silo 7 seems fine here
<brendand> sil2100, silo 7 seems sane
<pmcgowan> :)
<ogra_> sil2100, hitting the button
<ogra_> (uless you scream "nooo" now)
 * ogra_ hears no scream and hits enter 
<ogra_> triggered
<sil2100> Nooooo ;)
<sil2100> Just kidding
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 175 building (started: 20141210 17:25) ===
<brendand> sil2100, so you want me to sign off silo 7?
<sil2100> brendand: yes, please ;) We'll publish it once the rootfs for 175 finishes building
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<alex-abreu> robru, L69 is in silo 18 right? (the stylesheet hasn't been updated w/ the silo #)
<robru> alex-abreu: yeah
<robru> alex-abreu: sorry I usually say so when i assign it but just a bit busy today
<alex-abreu> np
<sil2100> jhodapp: hey!
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> jhodapp: did you have time to take a look at LP: #1398961 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398961 in Media Hub "Manta vivid 39 no music plays either from the scope or from the music app however it does from grooveshark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398961
<sil2100> jhodapp: not sure if that's completely something you can help with, but still ;)
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's from vivid
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, I can't reproduce that
<sil2100> jhodapp: you have a manta device handy?
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh wait, sorry I overlooked manta
<jhodapp> sil2100, no, don't have a manta
<sil2100> jhodapp: could you comment in the bug if anything? Then davmor2 can certainly help you out with debugging
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah I have no ideas on that bug without playing with it myself
<jhodapp> sil2100, I'll add some comments to ask dave for more info
<jhodapp> sil2100, but it's a very low priority bug
<bfiller> trainguards: can I have a reconfigure of ubunt silo 8 please (added a new package)
<sil2100> bfiller: o/
<davmor2> jhodapp: :)
<robru> bfiller: 8 is boiko's. did you mean 7?
<jhodapp> davmor2, there we go, take a look at the bug comments
<bfiller> robru: no it's 8, boiko and I have been testing (I'll add my name)
<robru> bfiller: ok, can do
<sil2100> ogra_: can you disable the importer in system image? We might want to push a device tarball to the image :)
<ogra_> sil2100, done
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 should I push a tarball now then?
<sil2100> ogra_: thank you :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: wait for a final +1 from davmor2
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> ogra_: when we re-enable the importer, it will spit out one image, right?
<sil2100> (that has our changes + the tarball?)
<ogra_> yes
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: okay so everything it say it fixes seems to be good the base image already passed so I'm happy
<john-mcaleely> yay
<sil2100> yay
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 so, I should push then?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, push teh tarballz!
<sil2100> ogra_: if that's fine with you?
<ogra_> what are the bribes i have to expect ?
<ogra_> do we have an average rate ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't blow up you house and car?
<cwayne_> that escalated quickly
<john-mcaleely> gosh
<ogra_> pfft ...
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, under that thread, yes, please push it
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ack
<davmor2> jhodapp: added it to my needs to be done list
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 davmor2 pushed
<john-mcaleely> thank you all
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: did they fix my breakage in your internet line?  I figured it was the only way to make you have a holiday ;)
<ogra_> haha, it wasnt a holiday at all ...
<ogra_> i was the coffee bitch for the guys all day
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<john-mcaleely> you loved it really
<sil2100> ogra_: hah! But in all seriousness, you should take next week off!
<sil2100> Like, srsly man
<ogra_> i will take vacation from next week to next year
<ogra_> 4 weeks ... to burn all my left holidays
<sil2100> Burrn them all
<davmor2> burn them with fire
<davmor2> wait no no don't then you have no holiday and will have to work
<ogra_> i fear i wont manage to burn them all :)
 * ogra_ never does ... trying that since years 
<cwayne_> man, we don't even get 4 weeks in US :)
<ogra_> in germany you get two days added per year or some such
<ogra_> or one
<jhodapp> davmor2, cool
<dobey> jibel: ping re pay-ui.
<dobey> though i guess you may be gone already, being in europe and all
<sil2100> ogra_: is the rootfs done? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, already importing :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so it should be fine if I try to 'break the world' again, right? ;)
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt push a custom or device tarball while the importer is runnign ...
<ogra_> but yeah, go wild on the archive :)
<sil2100> Ok, trying, expect breakages in teh rtm archive!
<sil2100> ;)
 * ogra_ ducks and covers
<davmor2> ogra_: you know this is rtm right?  Saying go wild is the one thing we are trying to avoid ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, but we dont want to take all the fun out for you
<ogra_> there has to be some excitement
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 175 DONE (finished: 20141210 18:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/175.changes ===
<sil2100> Come on, breaking stuff is part of our job, don't take that away from us
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> moar keeeboard
<davmor2> sil2100: no breaking things is part of our job fixing them is yours
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh, wowo
<sil2100> ogra_: ...or nevermind, scratch that
<john-mcaleely> now has 175 goodness on my phone :-)
 * ogra_ scratches
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
 * sil2100 waits for -proposed migration to work on ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> Last update_output was "Generated on: 2014.12.10 18:41:42 +0000"
<sil2100> Is it supposed to be so slow?
<robru> sil2100: I'm timezonally deficient, is that more than an hour lag you're seeing?
<kenvandine> brendand, is rtm silo 2 blocked?
<kenvandine> i don't see any comments about it being blocked, but it has the blocked status
<sil2100> Ok, bleh, bleh bleh
<sil2100> Transition needs even moar work ;)
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: I've been bugging people about exactly that sort of communication issue...  but it's an uphill battle.  :(
<kenvandine> yeah, i just don't know if it is waiting for me or anything?
<kenvandine> it got moved back into under testing
<kenvandine> but still shows blocked
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: Personally, I think it should have a lane for "ready" (a.k.a. waiting on QA), "blocked", (waiting on someone outside QA), "under testing" (actively being tested right now), plus passed/failed...  but as things are now, the lanes are mostly irrelevant and the tags specify status.
<ToyKeeper> Except the tags are confusing and people are bad about adding clear comments and ... so on.  :(
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Can you confirm which rtm image is the promotion candidate, and (if not 175) when it might start building?
<alex-abreu> bzr
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: well, still trying to get the packages migrated
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so for now it still might take time - if it takes too long, we'll use 175
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Okay, let me know.  :)
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> ogra_: so the upower stuff does not install because of some problems with language packs, huh
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Are you still around? :)
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> Oh, no, wait
<sil2100> We just need new ones
<ogra_> just ...
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> We need a massive copy-package for those ;/
<ogra_> i'm not sure who can trigger them ... either wgrant or pitti would be your contact
<ogra_> oh, you mean desktop ones ?
<sil2100> Yeah, desktop ones
<ogra_> crap
<bfiller> robru: can you press the publish button on ubuntu silo 7 please?
<sil2100> ogra_: do you think you could update those, or should I use teh silo?
<sil2100> Since they're main packages ;/
<ogra_> ugh
<sil2100> hm, maybe I'll use teh silo
<sil2100> Just copy the binaries over
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/ninja/generic/linux-3.16.0$ apt-cache search language-pack|grep -v touch|grep -v kde|wc -l
<ogra_> 340
<sil2100> apt-get only mentions like 5 missing, but hm, that might not be enough
<sil2100> On my rtm machine
<ogra_> well, try with the 5 first
<sil2100> Yeah, let me  push those - just to make sure: both language-pack-gnome-*-base and language-pack-*-base langpacks are not used on our phones, right?
<ogra_> nope
<sil2100> Phew, then let the pushin' begin'!
<robru> bfiller: sure
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/20141210.1/14.09-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest only touch  ...
<bfiller> robru: thanks, and silo 8 while you're at it :)
<sil2100> ogra_: aww fuuudge
<ogra_> you need all 340 ?
<sil2100> No, actually I found the root problem
<sil2100> Moar transitioning ;<
<ogra_> oh man
<sil2100> Why do we have nautilus in the rtm branch anyway?!
<ogra_> some dep
<ogra_> i guess
<sil2100> This is bullshit, damn it
<ogra_> well, what a luck you are doing this now ... imagine we would have found that out when someone had an rtm specific patch to upower
<ogra_> (i.e. as a semi-planned thing)
<brendand> kenvandine, sorry for the late response
<brendand> kenvandine, as i mentioned to jgdx earlier today, i'd really like to hear mpt's feedback on (his own) design
<jgdx> haven't heard from him all day
<jgdx> hope he's ok
<jgdx> (or on a beach somewhere)
<sil2100> Let me try something then
 * sil2100 is a transition noob
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, this might take a bit longer - what would you say if we do regression testing on 175 for now?
<sil2100> I guess upower/powerd got some attention already earlier, so it *should* be safe
<sil2100> As otherwise I'll be delaying this even further
<robru> alex-abreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/add-oxide-switch-flag/+merge/244337 please approve your mp
<sil2100> ogra_: is there an easy way to fetch sources from ubuntu-rtm for a specific version number from the commandline?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i'd say lets go with 175
<alex-abreu> robru, done, thx
<ogra_> uh, not sure, i never had to mass-fetch ... i usually pulll them from LP
<sil2100> ogra_: sorry about this, I missed the last bit and this caused we need another batch of rebuilds...
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey! Can you start your testing for 175?
<ogra_> sil2100, no worries, no harm done
<pmcgowan> sil2100, are you still trying to land upower
<ogra_> should i disable the cron job ?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, doing that all the time now
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes, its a painfully huge transition
<pmcgowan> so it seems
<sil2100> ogra_: yes please
<pmcgowan> yikes
<ogra_> well, only dependencies that we dont even install
<pmcgowan> thats awful
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> but unavoidable
<ogra_> see bug 1330037
<ubot5> bug 1330037 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "upower 0.99.1 transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330037
<pmcgowan> omg
<ogra_> (we dont need all of this luckily)
<pmcgowan> why do i suspect the new upower broke apis
<ogra_> heh
<renatu> sil2100, I am getting this error on jenkins: file:///tmp/buildd/telephony-service-0.1+15.04.20141121.1bzr975pkg0vivid13/Ubuntu/Telephony/tests/tst_PhoneNumberField.qml:24:1: UbuntuTestCase is not a type
<renatu> sil2100, and this "UbuntuTestCase" is part of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<renatu> which is listed on debian control build dep
<renatu> sil2100, this is the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/telephony-service/fix-1372548/+merge/243997
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Not expecting 176 to build any time soon?
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, nope
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I can definitely get started on 175, just prefer to avoid re-doing everything if a new image comes out right away.
<ogra_> the transition will take longer and we cant build an image before it is done
<ogra_> (or we shouldnt at least)
<sil2100> I think 175 is fineish
<sil2100> Victor mentioned he wanted to have that released, even before we had upower silo ready
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: anybody around for a packaging ack? got a new binary package: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20141209.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, if all goes well now, we only will need those rebuilds and it should be fine
 * sil2100 hopes so
<mterry> robru, looks fine, sure
<robru> mterry: thanks
<pmcgowan> sil2100, this is like when mterry tried to land split greeter :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<mterry> pmcgowan, be careful man, I've got PTSD
<pmcgowan> lol
<pmcgowan> I bet
<ogra_> sil2100, well, let me know if you are done and need an image ... i thought you stopped for the evening now
<kenvandine> brendand, thanks, can you comment on trello or something?
<alesage> trainguards, I'm ready for my Job/Build permission :) , for allanlesage
<sil2100> Packages almost built \o/
<alesage> kenvandine will endorse me trainguards :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<robru> alesage: oh hey, you want to be able to trigger builds in silos?
<alesage> robru, yes please
<robru> alesage: ok one sec, gotta fix the train first
<alesage> robru, no rush, thanks
<robru> alex-abreu: hey are you around? I need you to add ci-train-bot to this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs somewhat urgently
<robru> mhall119: if you're around, please ^
<robru> alex-abreu: mhall119: and delete ps-jenkins from the team while you're at it
<ToyKeeper> sil2100, robru: Do you know if 176 has anything special going in?  Like, should we pause silo tests until 176 is out?
<robru> alesage: ok, added you. do you have a silo yet?
<robru> ToyKeeper: dunno, sil2100 or ogra_ would know I guess
<sil2100> No no
<alesage> robru, came up because of a silo just passed, thanks
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: please continue, 176 will only have the upower/powerd stuff, but let's not wait for that
<robru> alesage: right you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I won't hold up other silos then.
<robru> sil2100: ugh we have another branch that can't be pushed to
<robru> sil2100: I've temporarily disabled check-publication-migration so that we don't get a trunk full of 'remerge trunk' commits again.
<alex-abreu> robru, done
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<robru> alex-abreu: ok, success great ;-)
<robru> sil2100: no worries, fixed now
<robru> score
<robru> brb, fooood
<mhall119> robru: looks like alex-abreu beat me to it
 * sil2100 waits for CI Train build job to finally do his job
<robru> mhall119: Ooooooooooh yeah thanks
<sil2100> robru: what's up with this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/71/console
<sil2100> robru: I ran a watch-only build on my silo 007 and it's like that since a while now
<sil2100> Since 15 minutes at least...
<sil2100> Ok, finally
<sil2100> It took ages
 * sil2100 prepares to make the situation even worse
<sil2100> robru: hm, just out of curiosity - do yuou handle the case not to re-release already published packages in the new publisher script?
<robru> sil2100: why do you ask? ;-)
<sil2100> robru: since I republished and it seems the train just re-released all the packages
<robru> sil2100: indeed when you publish it will republish already-published packages. how did you get into that state though? it shouldn't be half-publishing a silo in the first place.
<sil2100> robru: well, the previous publisher was smart enough not to do that ;) Since we were re-publishing silos multiple times - sometimes you publish a silo, and then you for instance need to just modify slightly one component and republish the silo
<sil2100> The train needs to only republish the thing that got rebuilt or is new in the silo
<sil2100> Not a big deal here, as proposed will just have to re-validate the already uploaded stuff
<robru> sil2100: hm. is there any specific harm in republishing something already publish? probably proposed will just reject the copy, right?
<robru> sil2100: actually there is a check for the package version at the destination, if it changed since prepare then it will fail the publish.
<sil2100> Well, unneeded traffic and confusion, since if a package already migrates from -proposed to the archive there will be a rejection
<robru> sil2100: ok well file a bug and assign it to me, I can re-add that check a bit later. right now the priority is on getting the charm working (we're close, but it needs to be reviewed by IS and might need some modifications with their guidance)
<sil2100> Sure
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is that a silo or a new archive!  looks like ubuntu-touch/sil2100
<sil2100> Almost there...
<sil2100> ;)
<pmcgowan> sorry couldnt resist
<robru> sil2100: oh also, regarding the build job log you linked, that error indicates that the script could not find any version of indicator-keyboard in the PPA. I see it's in there now, but I guess you ran the job too soon and the package wasn't in the PPA at the time (there's only a 20 minute window to upload the packages after you start the watch_only job, best
<robru> to upload the package first and then watch_only after)
<sil2100> robru: I know, I was asking about before this message popped up
<sil2100> robru: since it wrote like 4 times "INFO Checking PPA for source packages..."
<sil2100> robru: and took 20 minutes to actually write that it's meeting indicator-keyboard
<robru> sil2100: I'm pretty sure watch_ppa was always like that, even before my rewrite? it has a 20 minute window in which it scans the PPA every 5 minutes looking for the packages and versions it expects.
<robru> sil2100: are you saying you want it to report what's missing every 5 minutes rather than waiting until the end of the 20 minutes? that should be a simple change, please file a bug ;-)
<sil2100> But it wasn't able to find anything, it's not that it was actually mentioning that some packages are building every 5 minutes - it was standing there and seemingly doing nothing for 20 minutes ;p
<robru> sil2100: well it is literally standing there and doing nothing. it's waiting for the package to appear in the PPA, which should be uploaded either manually or by a previous build job.
<sil2100> The problem is that all packages were already uploaded and built - there was one that missed an upload, but don't tell me it had to wait 20 minutes to actually notice that it's not there, as for all other silos this was happening almost instantly ;)
<sil2100> Maybe it was due to the PPA having a lot of packages
<robru> sil2100: when I was rewriting watch_ppa, I found that often LP was actually quite slow to report the PPA contents. waiting 5 minutes and then checking, it would often not report some packages, or only report old versions of some packages. so I broke it down into two phases. there's a sort of "collection" phase where it just waits for the right packages and
<robru> versions to appear in the PPA. and then there's a "reporting" phase where it reports the build status for those packages. usually the collection phase only needs one or two iterations before it moves on to the reporting phase. but in this case indicator-keyboard was not present at all and so the collection phase timed out and reported that error.
<robru> sil2100: anyway I'm open to changing this behavior if you can recommend a specific change. but I don't really see a problem so far.
<sil2100> robru: we'll think about that later indeed
<sil2100> ogra_, pmcgowan, cjwatson: ok, this transition is a nightmare
<pmcgowan> sil2100, and I suppose we couldnt just remove all those packages we dont use from the archive
<sil2100> pmcgowan: this is the problem - and now we have some conflicts, and from what I see they're caused by some stupid requirements for language-packs
<pmcgowan> frankenrepo
<sil2100> And I'm afraid that once I sync up those langpacks, some other conflicts will appear because of applications that might require older ones (not sure if that's indeed possible)
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> and is upower the root cause of all this?
<pmcgowan> nm I have no solution
<robru> pmcgowan: heh, guess you've never seen one of Mirv's qt silos. easily triple this size.
<sil2100> Yeah, since upower started the whole chain... upower 0.99 broke API and requires changes in all clients to enable that, so we had to pull in new versions of those from vivid
<sil2100> And this pulls in new dependencies, and dependencies pull in dependencies
<pmcgowan> sil2100, was thinking we make a upower-touch package for us and leave everything we dont need happy
<sil2100> It's hell on earth
<sil2100> hm, that might be one option, but that might require some work
<sil2100> The transition was actually the 'easy way'
<pmcgowan> so we change the deps for the packages we actually install, which might be like 4 or 5?
<pmcgowan> dunno just an idea
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so I installed 4 packages to test that the update worked, so seems we can work around this and its all dependency nonsense
<sil2100> Might be possible, although I'm a bit weary of doing another split package
<sil2100> In any way, I'll work on this more tomorrow, today is too late anyway
<pmcgowan> indeed, call it a day
<sil2100> I need some archive admin now that would remove those packages from proposed for now
<sil2100> ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-11
<sil2100> ogra_: are you still around?
<sil2100> cjwatson: or maybe you have the power to kick a new ubuntu-rtm image? :)
<sil2100> (if you're around still at this barbaric hour)
<robru> sil2100: gosh it's not even EOD for me yet ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> It's barbaric enough for us Europeans, it's 2:40 here
<robru> sil2100: yikes! get some sleep dude
<sil2100> First I need someone to kick a new image build
<Mirv> gosh, sil2100's hours...
<ogra_> sil2100, the hero !!
<Mirv> the probably tired hero sil2100...
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ugh, hero ;p
<sil2100> btw. did we have an image built in the night in the end?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> already running it here
<sil2100> Since Adam wasn't really sure about the steps needed, so I advised him to look at the disabled cronjob
<ogra_> yeah, that was fine
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: did ToyKeeper hand-over the test results to you guys?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, but she started on 175 and we have to redo everything on 176
<sil2100> jibel: we do? We don't have to - well, we only have to if you really want to have the upower bits promoted this week
<sil2100> I suppose it for you to decide, I don't want us to slow down because of my transition trouble
<jibel> sil2100, ah ok. I'm fine to continue with 175, 33% is done. However it'd be nice to run the full regression testplan with upower 0.99, it's a major change in this milestone.
<jibel> lets discuss this during the meeting
<sil2100> Indeed, I'm just afraid we wouldn't make it before EOW, or have to do some overtimes, which I wouldn't want to see happening in QA
<popey> stupid wifi
<sil2100> WiFi kills
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<jibel> cjwatson, for info, I restarted all the job that failed since Dec. 8th, that should clear some failures in excuses. There are still issues with ppc64el nodes. I'm on it with CI.
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, I thought I'd done that last night but maybe I missed some
<cjwatson> Well, maybe I only did the ones that failed due to ftpmaster.internal reachability yesterday
<popey> is s-jenkins broken or something? I see a lighttpd home page...
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci/
<popey> ah, port ☻
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 72, please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: anyone driving the train today?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: o/ we need to eat at times though :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, oh, sure, I didn’t mean to interrupt your lunch, sorry if I did
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no you didn't, I finished and successfully didn't open my laptop while doing it :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, congrats :)
<Mirv> a thought - automatic assigning of silos when they don't conflict and we've more than X silos free...
<oSoMoN> that’d be awesome
<Mirv> the trainguard consideration usually comes into play only when low on silos / certain priorities / conflicts
<Mirv> the auto-m&c is quite neat
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, btw, I included https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qt54/+merge/243551 in that silo, do you want to give it a quick look to check for sanity?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: looks sane. and thanks.
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<Saviq> trainguards, yes please ↑ :)
<Mirv> o/
<Mirv> Saviq: the changelog does not mention anything about adding a schema file?
<Mirv> documenting all packaging changes in the commit messages is a frequent wish, so therefore asking for details
<Mirv> I guess it'd be related to those mzanetti's desktop improvements
<Saviq> Mirv, yes, but it's a temporary schema, we don't want to advertise it
<Saviq> Mirv, and I didn't know schemas are packaging...
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. they are when they're added to .install files. thanks!
<Saviq> Mirv, gimme a minute please, just saw one thing that I need to verify
<Mirv> Saviq: urgh, I already pressed publish and then aborted :D
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry
<Mirv> no prob, take your time
<Mirv> funny, ^ that 003 is not true
<Mirv> at least there's no rsync file or anything
<Mirv> sil2100: funny stuff happens when publish job is aborted ^
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Not sure anyone actually supported such a use-case
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: would you please reconf the silo9?
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<Mirv> bzoltan: done
<boiko> sil2100: any idea why dialer-app from vivid silo 8 is taking so long to migrate from proposed pocket?
<sil2100> boiko: let me check
<sil2100> boiko: strange, all seems to be ok - maybe proposed migration is busy? Britney says all is ok with it so I would suppose it to migrate normally
<sil2100> boiko: how long are you waiting already?
<boiko> sil2100: since yesterday evening
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^^ crap
<cjwatson> boiko,sil2100: no, proposed-migration does not say that all is OK with it :)
<cjwatson> "valid candidate" is just the first stage
<cjwatson> trying: dialer-app
<cjwatson> skipped: dialer-app (0 <- 41)
<cjwatson>     got: 67+0: a-67
<cjwatson>     * amd64: ubuntu-touch
<bzoltan> Mirv:  but that does not sound like a problem I caused with that patch
<Mirv> bzoltan: you've 08 should be 09 in date like the main package
<Mirv> it can't find the tarball
<sil2100> cjwatson: but there are no issues with autohints ;)
<sil2100> So it says it makes ubuntu-touch uninstallable?
<sil2100> But there's nothing further about it
<cjwatson> dialer-app now depends on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 1.1.1347) | qt-components-ubuntu with a version; the previous version had an unversioned dep there
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ehh... multisite dev env with rsynced workspace ...
<cjwatson> the presence of a versioned dependency now means that the Provides in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles doesn't get considered
<cjwatson> and ubuntu-touch Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles
<cjwatson> perhaps the real bug here is that ubuntu-touch should only Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles on armhf, and on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin on the other arches?
<cjwatson> or, wait, -gles is used on amd64 i386 isn't it, sorry
<cjwatson> so I think maybe dialer-app should have Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 1.1.1347) [amd64 i386] | qt-components-ubuntu, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles (>= 1.1.1347) [!amd64 !i386] | qt-components-ubuntu
<Mirv> -gles is x86 (emulator) only
<cjwatson> Also, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin Provides: qt-components-ubuntu but qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles doesn't
<cjwatson> So perhaps this could also be fixed by extending qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles's Provides
<cjwatson> Mirv: yeah, sorry, temporary brainfart, core of point stands
<cjwatson> sil2100: autohints are only used when there are multiple packages to migrate together
<cjwatson> sil2100: in this case it's just a single package failing
<cwayne_> davmor2, sil2100: don't suppose there's any chance of getting a look at custom today? :)
<Mirv> ^ that is the most beautiful error message about "User cancelled a build."
<Mirv> the 009 one
<davmor2> cwayne_: no regression testing the image we have as a back up for next week. Straight after that though we can
<cwayne_> davmor2, ack, thanks man
<Mirv> bzoltan: your patch needs to be one level deeper with paths (a/ b/)
<Mirv> is spreadsheet broken for you too?
<Mirv> for me it looks like it loads but is in read-only mode sort of
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK, thanks
<Mirv> works again
<pmcgowan> brendand, is silo 2 still blocked?
<brendand> pmcgowan, yeah but if mpt isn't here to provide the feedback we may just have to land it as is
<pmcgowan> brendand, thats what I was thinking
<pmcgowan> brendand, maybe open a new bug to address your concerns
<boiko> cjwatson: sil2100: so, do I need to get the dependency fixed on dialer-app?
<cjwatson> boiko: I think you should
<greyback_> trainguards: I think I need a reconfigure on vivid silo 14 - I removed a branch from the list which was causing visual glitches
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv:  The silo9 is good to go
<bfiller> cjwatson: if we updated the dep in dialer-app what happens to the dialer-app that was released in silo8 that is in proposed?
<Mirv> bzoltan: the changelog does not describe why the packaging change of adding dependencies was done
<Mirv> there's something about dbus mentioned in genelral and nothing about accountsservice
<Mirv> greyback_: oh, done.
<bfiller> sil2100: need silos for 77-80 please
<sil2100> bfiller: o/
<bzoltan> Mirv: It is the   * Improve AutoPilot caret dragging test cases.
<popey> fginther: any luck with calc reboot in jenkins?
<fginther> popey, the CI/autolanding jobs were added yesterday: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-reboot-ci/
<fginther> popey, There is also the click builder job, let me find it
<fginther> popey, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-reboot-ci/
<popey> fginther: ok... thank you.
<popey> fginther: did I ask you about dekko too?
<popey> fginther: (we'd like dekko building in jenkins too, in case I didn't)
<fginther> popey, I'll get it written down and follow up today
<popey> fginther: thanks lp:dekko is the project
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I cannot assign a silo for 79 because silo 8 still didn't migrate...
<boiko> cjwatson: sil2100: so, how does that work regarding the silo? dialer-app is already in the proposed pocket, but for it to land we need to fix the versioning
<sil2100> boiko: so, we can modify the silo merges to fix the versioning and re-publish
<sil2100> Until that's done it will simply stay in proposed
<bfiller> sil2100: we can rebuild line 79 once things land
<sil2100> boiko: so the fix that cjwatson mentioned is related to the qt dependencies, right?
<sil2100> bfiller: ok then
<boiko> sil2100: related to the ui toolkit dependencies
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is this line   * ServiceProperties component to Ubuntu.Components 1.1.  Fixes: LP: #1391877.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391877 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Please implement missing 'Other Vibrations' System setting" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391877
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is 176 the new upower build
<pmcgowan> and congrats on getting it done
<sil2100> pmcgowan: thanks, yes it has the new upower
<sil2100> pmcgowan: QA decided to switch testing to that image
<marcustomlinson> trainguards, could we prioritise testing of rtm silo 3. Its holding up silo 9 (online accounts) as that silo also requires scopes updates.
<sil2100> So if we promote, we promote with the new upower
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, both related to that?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes
<Mirv> ogra_: could you ack uitk adding dbus-test-runner and accountsservice ad build dependencies for the ServiceProperties component use? (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/65/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1364+15.04.20141209-0ubuntu1.diff)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, oh ok thanks
<ogra_> Mirv, ackedy ack
<sil2100> boiko: I was away for lunch, but do you know what needs to be changed in dialer-app, or want me to look into that? Since if you know, then all we need is to create a new merge, add it to the silo, reconfigure, rebuild and try re-publishing
<boiko> sil2100: ok, let me do that then
<boiko> sil2100: cjwatson suggested what the fix is
<sil2100> Excellent
<Mirv> ogra_: thanketi thank
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: hey! Sure, but currently I think most (if not all) QA engineers are busy with regression testing
<Mirv> bzoltan: publish done
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Thanks
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am training zbenjamin to be a QtC lander ...would you assign a silo to the last line of the sheet, please?
<dbarth>  hey, just a note for QA folks selecting silos; silo 3 (unity-scopes-shell) which is near the top, will help unblock 2 other silos with oa fixes later on
<dbarth> if you have hestiations about the next one to pick ;) thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure! fixed the lander :) sil2100 can add him to the landers team.
<sil2100> Who should I add? zbenjamin, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<bzoltan> Mirv:  sil2100: Yes, thank you ...
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ^^ you see, the CI train has pinged you, so now you know which is your silo
<Laney> hey cihelp, I'm getting a 500 when trying to login on d-jenkins: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/securityRealm/commenceLogin?from=/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-pbuilder/
<retoaded> Laney, we're looking into that now
<Laney> okay, ty
<fginther> cjwatson, there's a problem with the way /dev/shm is mounted inside our vivid chroots (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1399772) do you know a good contact to follow up with?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1399772 in Ubuntu "/dev/shm is not writable inside vivid chroot on trusty host" [Critical,New]
<retoaded> Laney, you should be able to log in now
<Laney> retoaded: neat, thanks!
<boiko> cjwatson: so just to confirm, on x86 dialer-app needs to depend on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin on other arches?
<boiko> Mirv: ^
<cjwatson> boiko: amd64/i386, yes
<cjwatson> boiko: I think I gave the exact necessary syntax earlier
<robru> Mirv: I'm not even going to think about automatic silo assignments until the spreadsheet is rotting in a shallow grave. hopefully soon!
<boiko> cjwatson: yes, except it was swapped, it was depending on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin in amd64/i386 and -gles on others
<cjwatson> boiko: um, right
<boiko> cjwatson: nice, thanks, let me fix that
<sil2100> jibel: how's testing proceeding?
<sil2100> jibel: everything ok so far?
<boiko> sil2100: can I safely bypass this error: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/124/console
<boiko> sil2100: (I added an MR to fix the dependency)
<jibel> sil2100, I've to review the results in detail, but nothing critical for the moment
<sil2100> boiko: double-confirming now, but I would say yes, since it sees the version that's stuck in -proposed which we want to overwrite
<sil2100> jibel: that's good news o/
<boiko> sil2100: ok, I will wait for your OK then
<sil2100> boiko: ok, all seems ok, you can use the ignore flag :)
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> bzoltan: let me look at silo 009
<sil2100> bzoltan, Mirv: hey! Can anyone of you add ci-train-bot to the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team team?
<sil2100> We need to add the bot there ASAP
<robru> sil2100: I disabled check-publication-migration so it won't fail again until we manually reenable it
<sil2100> dbarth: maybe you're around and could help with adding this user to the team? ^
<sil2100> robru: thanks
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome
<robru> bzoltan: Mirv: dbarth: whichever one of you adds ci-train-bot should also drop ps-jenkins from the team while you're in there
<Laney> retoaded: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-pbuilder/10/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console ← could it be that wazn can't access ftpmaster.internal?
<bzoltan> robru: I was not messing around with that
<robru> bzoltan: hm? we're asking you to add the bot to the team, please
<sil2100> bzoltan: we need ci-train-bot added to the team, can you do that? :)
<retoaded> Laney, checking but it should be able to connect
<bfiller> sil2100: do you know if I have to change my vpn settings? I can no longer access http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ even though I'm connected to jenkins vpn (with old setup)
<Laney> Yeah. It looks like it ran apt-get update OK just before, so probably not that
<robru> bfiller: probably cihelp knows better ^^
<sil2100> bfiller: not sure, I think the best way would be to ask cihelp about that since something might have changed after the move
<bfiller> ok thanks
<robru> bfiller: I also noticed I can't connect to s-jenkins, didn't get around to asking about it though
<josepht> bfiller: yes, you'll need to use the Canonical VPN now
<retoaded> Laney, might have been a timing issue. The file in question is there now but was it there when the test ran or was it being updated?
<bfiller> josepht: are these the instructions: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/HowTo/CompanyOpenVPN
<josepht> bfiller: yes
<plars> bfiller: yes
<Laney> retoaded: It's failed that way a few times, so probably not going to fix itself
<retoaded> hmmm, interesting
<retoaded> it's there but it can't get it.
<Laney> You're trying "w3m http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/vivid/Release" or similar?
<sil2100> plars: do we have krillin rtm test results published somewhere already?
<retoaded> Laney, it may have been an issue with the proxy, kick off the job again.
<plars> sil2100: let me check on that
<plars> sil2100: looks like rtm-dashboard is up and running again...
<plars> sil2100: and yes, there are current results there, so it looks like josepht already updated it to point at the new location
<Laney> retoaded: ok, let's watch http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-pbuilder/11/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<retoaded> Laney, I need to take the dogs out for a quick bio-break while it runs, will check it when I get back in
<Laney> didn't work
<ogra_> plars, i cant reach it ... OpenID error ... "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<plars> ogra_: hmm? Was the checkmark there for canonical group?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i even loged out explicitly
<plars> ogra_: that's very strange, it let me in just now based on the same group
<sil2100> plars: the same thing here
<plars> hmm, trying from a different browser, I also seem to have canonical-ci-engineering. I didn't set that up though. josepht: any idea if there's something we need to configure on our end for that? Looks like we can get to it, but people outside of ci cannot
<robru> bzoltan: alex-abreu: Mirv: dbarth: We really need to get ci-train-bot added to team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ in order for citrain to be able to merge branches owned by that team (as is the case in silo 9). can somebody add that please? all merges are blocked pending this.
<alex-abreu> robru, done
<cjwatson> fginther: have the host systems perhaps been upgraded from earlier releases of Ubuntu?  /dev/shm has been handled by maintainer script code over the years
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<cjwatson> fginther: but only conditionally because it hasn't quite been possible in all cases - /var/lib/dpkg/info/initscripts.postinst has most of this I think
<cjwatson> fginther: maybe back up a step, is /dev/shm a symlink to /run/shm in the corresponding host systems?
<fginther> cjwatson, in this case no. They were deployed from relatively new trusty images in a bootstack cloud
<fginther> err, openstack cloud
<fginther> cjwatson, yes, /dev/shm is a symlink on the host
<cjwatson> oh, you mentioned that in the report
<cjwatson> I don't see this problem on my vivid laptop with vivid schroots fwiw
<cjwatson> fginther: I guess the important question is, does this affect freshly debootstrapped chroots?
<dbarth> robru: it's been added (thanks alex-abreu :)
<robru> dbarth: thanks ;-)
<fginther> cjwatson, indeed, it looks like the behavior changed recently. I still have some nodes that were deployed a few weeks earlier that use the symlink inside the chroot
<fginther> cjwatson, I have not done a fresh debootsrap in a couple weeks, I can try again.
<cjwatson> fginther: please, if it's not happening right now then it's probably not worth trying to track down, easier to just recreate the chroots
<fginther> cjwatson, I'll try that experiment and update the bug
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks for the help
<cjwatson> fginther: fwiw /var/log/bootstrap.log in the chroots might be more useful than the current package contents, perhaps.  as you say I doubt the debootstrap version is relevant in itself
<retoaded> Laney, ack, digging further
<josepht> plars: I'll take a look.  It should be allowing Canonical members as well.
<plars> josepht: I'm happy to check if you can clue me in on where to look
<josepht> ogra_: are you connected to the Canonical VPN?  if so can you disconnect and try again please?
<rvr> Chipaca: ping
<josepht> sil2100: ^ you too :)
<Chipaca> rvr: pong
<rvr> Chipaca: davmor2 was faster than me ;)
<rvr> I see you are already discussing the problem
<Chipaca> trainguards, could i have a publish for silo 0, line 68?
<sil2100> Chipaca: oh, it's not yet set to tested?
<sil2100> Oh, it is now
<Chipaca> sil2100: it was set to tested before it knew it was built
<Chipaca> (the last build was a changelog update)
<sil2100> Chipaca: unapproved branches!
<Chipaca> augh
<Chipaca> going!
<Chipaca> sil2100: done
<sil2100> ogra_: can you ACK this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-2-publish/24/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-push_0.66+15.04.20141211-0ubuntu1.diff ;) ?
 * sil2100 has no powerz over teh main
<ogra_> sil2100, as i said, this has to change after last night ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, ooooh ... 1000 times ACK
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ du -hcs .cache/upstart/
<ogra_> 343M	.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> tedg, ^^^^^ btw
<ogra_> didnt we want to be more agressive abour logging ?
<ogra_> *about
<tedg> ogra_, I think it got scheduled for ota2
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> by that time i'll have been run out of diskspace :P
<tedg> ogra_, You have to hope for Moore's law applies to your flash card ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please publish the silo18, so I can start landing with zbenjamin an other set in the morning?
<boiko> cjwatson: now that I changed the build deps, it fails to build on arm64, powerpc and ppc64el :/
<boiko> cjwatson: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192361556/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.dialer-app_0.1%2B15.04.20141211-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> boiko: looks kind of unrelated
<cjwatson> boiko: probably fallout from the amd64 build failure on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.16.2.901-1ubuntu1, so the arches that *did* succeed now have unsatisfied dependencies on their architecture: all partners
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: ^- are you on that?
<om26er> tedg, confirmed that was a regression.
<davmor2> ogra_: rm is your friend ;)
<tedg> trainguards, Could I get a vivid silo for line 83 please?
<tedg> trainguards, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: ok looking..
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: oh right, fails to build with a new update..
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: could you remove xorg-server for now? I'll fix it up on monday
<dobey> fginther: hi. were you able to get jenkins set up to run MP tests for lp:unity-scope-click/rtm-14.09 ?
<fginther> dobey, yes. I was retesting these today to make sure it still ready to go: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-rtm-14.09-ci/
<fginther> dobey, should be enabled very soon
<dobey> fginther: ok great. thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 6 be published, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<dobey> cihelp: is there a standard way to get a click built direct from trunk in CI yet?
<josepht> dobey: not yet
<dobey> josepht: so i still need to build it manually?
<josepht> dobey: yes, afaik, fginther will tell me if I'm wrong.
<fginther> dobey, there is a non-standard way to build them that has been in use for a number of projects, but it's not guaranteed to work. It can be tried.
<fginther> dobey, it still uses the very old pbuilder chroot approach
<dobey> fginther: is it building multi-arch clicks? or just armhf?
<fginther> dobey, just armhf
<dobey> fginther: can we try it for lp:pay-ui please?
<fginther> dobey, that's already done
<dobey> mainly what i care about right now is a standardish authenticated place where i can point QA at to test a click
<dobey> fginther: oh?
<dobey> fginther: i know we get builds for MPs. is there another place where they're being built?
<fginther> dobey, it's there, but possibily not obviouis
<fginther> dobey, yeah, it's a bit hidden.  If you start with the latest autolanding job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/pay-ui-autolanding/58/console
<fginther> dobey, there is a link to http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/75/
<fginther> that job will have the click artifact
<fginther> dobey, the ci jobs will also link to a generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf build
<fginther> dobey, the rtm branches are live now
<dobey> great
<dobey> oh, pay-ui autolanding is done on vivid
<dobey> i hope that's ok
<dobey> is there a documented way to point QA at such a click and ask for testing review of it, in the silo spreadsheet?
<dobey> fginther: will the rtm branch job automatically pick up pre-existing MPs? if not, can you poke it to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/fix-1390191-rtm/+merge/242214 please?
<bfiller> robru: any idea of the status of build failures on vivid silos on certain arches? silo 8 and 19, sounded like it was related to xorg from cjwatson
<bfiller> we need to land those silos soon in vivid so we can cherry pick for rtm the fixes for the milestone
<fginther> dobey, it will automatically test anything that isn't top approved, so this MP is ok
<dobey> ok
<dobey> bfiller: i'm just curious. do you have a link to the failure logs?
<bfiller> dobey: here is one of the them: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192380343/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.dialer-app_0.1%2B15.04.20141211.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru> bfiller: last i had heard, mlankhorst said he'd fix them on Monday and asked cjwatson to revert the package in proposed. Not sure who else is around to do that revert, lots of people spiriting /onholidays
<bfiller> robru: ok, reverting before monday would unblock us so that would be desireable as we have tues freeze (:
<dobey> ah
<bfiller> dobey: here is another: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192362050/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.telephony-service_0.1%2B15.04.20141211.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bfiller> mlankhorst: any way to get it done before monday?
<dobey> because the x86 builds failed, and -common is an all package :-/
<robru> infinity: slangasek cjwatson: anybody around to delete xorg regression from proposed? It's blocking bfiller.
<infinity> What's the actual problem?
<infinity> Ahh, it was FTBFS on some arches.
<infinity> ... because of xmir.
<infinity> Glad to see it's our code breaking it. :/
<infinity> robru: Will remove it.
<robru> infinity: thanks!
<robru> bfiller: ^
<bfiller> robru, infinity: thanks!
<infinity> Queued for deletion, should be gone in ~30-60m
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-12
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 52 building (started: 20141212 02:05) ===
<bfiller> robru: still around?
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 52 DONE (finished: 20141212 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/52.changes ===
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you assign a silo to the line84 please?
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure
<bzoltan> Mirv:  danke
<Mirv> cihelp this seems a permanent problem https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/kubuntu-packagers-kubuntu-packaging-qtdeclarative-opensource-src-vivid-amd64-autolanding/2/console can you help?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  May I ask a reconf for the silo3?
<vila> Mirv: I'm not here yet but AFAIK this smtp issue is worked on, will check the RT ticket after coffee&shower ;)
<vila> Mirv: RT 77380 , acted on but still broken, so, known
<Mirv> vila: thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan: done.
<vila> Mirv: I lack some info though, are those job failures new ? I.e. I'm trying to understand if the mails were previously dropped on the floor instead of leading to job failure
<Mirv> vila: I haven't tried that for some time, proposing against Qt branches since they have a bit special setup that assumes the upstream version is already in archives. in other words, for that package I couldn't do that before now.
<Mirv> vila: worked in August :)
<vila> Mirv: lol
<vila> Mrlet's go back to August !
<vila> bah
<Mirv> then the whole 5.3.2 work was done, and this is the first update tried to be done via merging.
<Mirv> or I tried also one qtbase branch and pinged ci_help about it and didn't get an answer. it looked like the qtbase stuff is broken since it tries to download the +dfsg orig tarball from a PPA
<vila> Mirv: ci_help or cihelp ? Nobody track the former
<Mirv> vila: cihelp but I thought you get additional pings everytime I use so I tried to avoid :) I can't find my own branch, but this is an example of that failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/kubuntu-packagers-kubuntu-packaging-qtbase-opensource-src-vivid-amd64-ci/2/console
<vila> Mirv: just checking as you said you got no answer, sorry I should know you know ;)
<Mirv> at that point in time the tarball was already in archives even, but I had moved on from that particular ppa before I switched to Debian's +dfsg tarball
<Mirv> vila: so these MP:s are not needed for me at all but QA requested I'd do those to get some code coverage numbers. that's about all I know about it.
<vila> Mirv: ok, so, just to make sure we're on the same page. Is the issue related to smtp or is there another one I don't quite get about +dfsg tarball ?
<Mirv> vila: there is another one about the +dfsg tarball
<vila> Mirv: if it's smtp, may be we can just disable the email notification until it's fixed
<Mirv> qtdeclarative doesn't have +dfsg tarball so it doesn't suffer from the same problem
<vila> Mirv: and what can CI do for that ?
<Mirv> vila: you're the author of that system I guess ;) or maybe it'd be on QA's turf.
<Mirv> vila: so back in the days someone added to those jobs a logic that tries to find the tarball from a PPA for the case that the MP would be about unreleased Qt (new Qt version). this now fails since the PPA doesn't have those tarballs and it doesn't try to fetch the tarballs from the normal locations.
<vila> Mirv: that was an honest question ;) I didn't author most of this stuff and I still have trouble deciphering ;)
<vila> Mirv: so that's specific to your qt jobs ?
<Mirv> vila: yes, the Qt jobs are somehow special
<Mirv> vila: and I'd guess no-one has looke at those since spring or so
<vila> Mirv: ok, I'll open a ticket to first check with fginther and whether that should go to Chris Gagnon instead
<Mirv> vila: they're related to something I had bookmarked but that seems to be 404 now :) http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/aal+-coverity/search/?q=opensource-src-ci
<vila> Mirv: but basically you're saying that the job has constraints that you can't respect about +dsfg ?
<Mirv> vila: yes, I think those code coverages are something they'd still want
<Mirv> vila: the job fails to find the tarball from archives, in short.
<Mirv> so the logic should be "first try from archives, then a PPA" if anything
<Mirv> vila: and thanks!
<vila> Mirv: ack, this is way above my head, so I collect and dispatch ;)
<zbenjamin> Mirv: ping, could you please assign line 85 if you have a second?`
<zbenjamin> Mirv: that was fast :)
<Mirv> zbenjamin: you're welcome :)
<ogra_> popey, you around today ?
<davmor2> popey: meeting
<ogra_> psivaa_, do you know if anyone is fixing the krillin dashboard ?
<ogra_> we still cant get past U1 Auth
<jibel> cihelp ^^
<psivaa_> ogra_: ohh, i was able to
<psivaa_> let me check
<ogra_> psivaa_, "canonical" isnt allowed ...
<psivaa_> ogra_: vila was mentioning that he had to tweak the company wide VPN config to get pass that
<psivaa_> https://pastebin.canonical.com/122154/
<psivaa_> ogra_: the ci-lab vpn wont work anymore afaik
<ogra_> well, we are blind since days, would be good to get access back today ... i'll check my vpn config ... such stuff should be sent to the ML
<ogra_> (meeting atm, i'll test it afterwards)
<psivaa_> ogra_: ack, thanks
<mlankhorst> infinity: yeah it's just because of a change in mir I think
<ev> ogra_: it was. See the "Status of CI Services" mail
<ev> "Also, please be aware that the VPN to access the internal CI services has changed. For the new VPN go to https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/HowTo/CompanyOpenVPN for instructions."
<ogra_> ev, oops, thanks ... i only read the last two of these it seems :P
<ev> ogra_: :D
<ev> ogra_: we're doing everything we can to keep you guys in the loop, but if you feel you're missing some critical details, do come to myself or fginther
<ogra_> ev, will do
<ev> cheers
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is the vivid #58 somehow broken? Mine got in reboot cycle
<ogra_> havent herad anything
<ogra_> *heard
<bzoltan> ogra_:  :) now you did
<ogra_> bzoltan, do you get to the spinner ? if not i would blame the device tarball ...
<bzoltan> ogra_: no spinner
<ogra_> bzoltan, then let me introduce you to john-mcaleely :)
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, i need to rebuilt silo 010 cause unity8 from another silo landed recently; but it says it's already built; what do i do?
<Mirv> pstolowski: tick force_rebuild and list "unity8" in the packages to build
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks
<bzoltan> ogra_:  hmm... now I see the spinner for few secs ... I have removed the cache and the user data from recovery
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/52.changes the only thing i could imagine to be at fault here is unity8 then ... what was the image you used before ?
<ogra_> (57 ? )
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do not remember maybe rtm #173
<ogra_> there was a session manager change in 57 ...
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/51.changes
<ogra_> (i doubt anyone actually tests vivid on krillin much btw)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is there a way to bootstrap that beauty?
<ogra_> sure, boot into bootloader and usew u-d-f with --bootstrap
<bzoltan> ogra_:  how to boot it to bootloader ... I pushed power+volume up .. it went to the recovery mode
<ogra_> hmm, i forgot the key combo ... it is on the krillin wiki somehwere
<ogra_> but in recovery you can "adb reboot bootloader" in any case
 * ogra_ is afk for a bit
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that made the trick
<davmor2> ogra_: so what happens to the landing meetings next week if you and sil2100 are both off, is Mirv responsible for everything? :D
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think sil is off next week
<ogra_> ev, so i dont get access to the rtm dashboard even after switching to the new vpn
 * ogra_ tries a reboot
<ogra_> probably some old stuff from the old vpn is still dangling around
<ev> ogra_: yeah, maybe clear out your cookies as well?
<ev> it's working here: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have silos for lines 40 and 41, please?
<ogra_> well, i did a complete logout/login process
<jibel> ev, I cannot access it either, from FF or Chrome
<ogra_> ev, no go, even after reboot my canonical Oauth membership isnt enough
<ogra_> "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<ev> ah ha!
<ev> if I uncheck the ci-engineering team box it won't let me through
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> so just add "canonical" to ci-engineering :P
<ev> lolz
<ev> ogra_, jibel: #webops is looking into it. I'll keep you posted
<ogra_> ev, thx
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done.
<jibel> ev, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> pstolowski: you'd need proper MP URL instead of lp:~ in the spreadsheet
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, sorry, i keep doing that mistake every so often..
<pstolowski> Mirv, fixed
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks
<bzoltan> ogra_:  either the #58 is busted in a way or yet again something  has changed what breaks the silo testing process
<Saviq> trainguards, can we have silos for rows 43 and 44 please :)
<Mirv> Saviq: done, although pstolowski will probably want to land vivid-010 first
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, I know he will
<Saviq> Mirv, am preempting
<Mirv> Saviq: note same pre-emption rtm-003 has unity-scopes-shell. I'll comment on the QA board that it'd need to be sign-off:d first if possible.
<Saviq> Mirv, see my comment in the spreadshit ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: oh :)
<Mirv> pstolowski: did brendand contact you about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1394155 not being targeted at the moment to rtm?
<Saviq> Mirv, and yeah, rtm-003 is blocked atm, mine will be as well, need to harass the product team
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394155 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Crash of unity8-dash possible through Today scope" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> pstolowski: which apparently holds up them from starting QA sign-off on the silo
<brendand> Mirv, i didn't. hopefully somebody did
<pstolowski> Mirv, no he didnt' but Saviq did. I'll push for it to be accepted, it can manifest itself with any other scope
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, for the pusing.
<Mirv> +h
<john-mcaleely> bzoltan, ogra_ how can i help (I'm on spotty network coverage today)
<bzoltan> john-mcaleely: my device gets into reboot cycle after I set it up for silo validation
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, not sure you can, i guess it is something else ... vivid 57 doesnt seem to boot on krillin for bzoltan
<bzoltan> john-mcaleely:  I am not sure if you can help with this
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, that's very wierd, and I hope it's something else :-
<john-mcaleely> .
<john-mcaleely> :-/ even
<ogra_> he said first he didnt reach the spinner ... which kind of pointed to device tarball ... but later the spinner was shortly visible
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is vivid #58
<ogra_> ah, right 58
<john-mcaleely> oh, ok. unless there's a hybris update that happened for other devices?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am narrowing now down the issue
<john-mcaleely> that can bork at this point, I think
<cwayne_> davmor2, any chance of custom testing today?
<davmor2> cwayne_: do it now
<cwayne_> davmor2, you're my favorite.
<davmor2> cwayne_: by the way thanks for the galileo update :)
<cwayne_> davmor2, :) np
<davmor2> cwayne_: works really nicely from your ppa so I assume I missed something from my install :)
<cwayne_> davmor2, i remember pyusb was being a PITA, so could be that :)
<Saviq> trainguards, can we have vivid silo 14 published and 9 reconfigured (added qtmir there)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  here is what I suspect ->  before running silo validation one need to install a bunch of packages on the device -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9488804/ If I skip that step then all looks good and the device is fine. If i install these packages from the archive on the the #58  then the next reboot will end up in a loop
 * bzoltan said few zillion times that an R&D channel  with the core AP packages would be super cool
<ogra_> bzoltan, oh, so 58 itself is ok ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes
<ogra_> phew
<bzoltan> ogra_: :D
<Saviq> trainguards, also, reconfigure rtm silo 7 please, added mediascanner scope there
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yeps... confirmed. installing those AP packages messes up the system
<Mirv> Saviq: on those
<Mirv> (done)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<jibel> ogra_, rvr finished testing silo 000.
<ogra_> jibel, did it help ?
<ogra_> (or rather: did it pass ?)
<jibel> ogra_, yes, it fixes the problem. he already verified that it didn't break the original purpose of the fix.
<jibel> s/already/also/
<brendand> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1382033 has no c-s-i task for ww51
<ogra_> jibel, great, tell me once it is signed off
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382033 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "[SIM PIN] 'Incorrect PIN' warning is not cleared from display for SIM2 PIN entry" [High,In progress]
<jibel> rvr, ^
<ogra_> i'll triggern an image then
<brendand> pmcgowan, but it's tagged ota1 - is it alright?
<pmcgowan> brendand, its not explictly approved no
<pmcgowan> we could do
<pmcgowan> brendand, I see that it got silod with another fix
<pmcgowan> if its easiest we can land it
<pmcgowan> its a small fix
<jibel> ogra_, rvr signed it off, but we need an upstream to do the verification too?
<ogra_> i thought we're good if two different people do it
<ogra_> (thats why i asked in teh meeting if you have resources to do that in QA)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 1 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/remove-getUAString-API/+merge/244558
<oSoMoN> ouch
<Mirv> oSoMoN: :D related to that..
<oSoMoN> now it is
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<Mirv> in the ideal world, teams could set a setting "do we require top-approves"
<Mirv> lots of todo items for the team available for creating the ideal world
<jibel> ogra_, I ran url-dispatcher test plan but it's really basic. but I guess that's what the devs do too
<jibel> anyway. I'll mark it as pass
<kenvandine> cihelp:  I no longer have a rebuild link in jenkins for MP jobs, did I get removed from some group?
<Mirv> jibel: yes, the test plan should be what the upstream uses (and it should be enough if it's not lacking)
<jibel> Mirv, well, no wonder there are regressions :/
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> jibel: that's why I think QA has tried to push upstreams for better test plans..
<Mirv> I agree with QA that a good test plan is uber important
 * Mirv publishes
<jibel> Mirv, some are very good, some are less good, it varies a lot.
<kenvandine> oh... the ubuntu-system-settings-ci project is disabled
<pmcgowan> brendand, that indicator bug is approved
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is that the issue with silo 2?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, MRs not approved
<kenvandine> oh my... missing top-approval :/
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, no reason, it's just hard to keep track of all the cherry pick branches
<Mirv> ogra_: start your rmadison -s ubuntu-rtm/14.09 url-dispatcher loop :)
<kenvandine> and that was a fix that was specific to fixing a regression found in this silo so we went straight to adding it to the silo
<kenvandine> my mistake...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i fixed and published :)
<pmcgowan> great
<kenvandine> i see the email about MP jobs, disabled again... so i guess that's why i can't rebuild
<Mirv> uh oh, US came online of course :) we kind of discussed that we can postpone 002 until 000 is in and a new image is rolled, but we didn't write it to the spreadsheet...
<pmcgowan> hmm I thought QA wanted an image with one fix in it
<tedg> jibel, rvr, thanks for looking at the url-dispatcher silo!
<Mirv> but ken's landing must be perfect
<Mirv> tedg: not only looking, we created it :)
<kenvandine> Mirv, it is :)
<jibel> Mirv, please no more uploads otherwise, otherwise we won't be able to test the delta only
<jibel> s/otherwise//
<Mirv> jibel: yes, I won't publish anything, and ken is usually the only addition to the usual trainguards that does publishings.
<kenvandine> sorry... i just did it because i saw someone else had tried to publish it
<Mirv> yes it was obviously not marked as what we discussed, and it was just by the luck of non-approved MP that I didn't publish it in the morning before our meeting
<Mirv> so it was quite destined to be landed anyhow
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am a bit worried about the vivid archive vs vivid image #58
<Mirv> bzoltan: what's up?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  if you flash the #58 and install few AP packages on it the device will go into boot loop
<Mirv> bzoltan: hmm, I'll test
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am strugling with it all day...
<Mirv> gah, red light of doom (empty battery)
<bzoltan> Mirv: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9488804/ these packages pull in something what is not cool with #58 ... so I would predict that the next images might have some issues
<boiko> trainguards: can I get vivid silo 8 republished? I removed the MRs that were causing the dependency problems
<Mirv> bzoltan: rsalveti has at least done some manual upload of UITK regarding dependencies, you should pull that change into trunk regardless if you haven't yet
<rsalveti> right, needs a merge
<rsalveti> back in trunk
<rsalveti> didn't do that as I'm not part of the sdk team, that's why I asked bzoltan earlier today :-)
<bzoltan> Mirv: rsalveti's changes has little if anything to do with this problem
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm ... i cant really land the adbd change without bigger coordination with CI (they need to update u-d-f on the test machines etc) ...
<ogra_> not sure thats such a good idea a day before i go on vacation
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, guess we can create the silo and then sync with them
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ checks rmadison for url-dispatcher
<ogra_> pmcgowan, hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1382559 isnt triaged at all for ota-1 yet ... can you mark it for next weeks milestone ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382559 in android-tools (Ubuntu RTM) "adbd does not check the screen state before allowing a connection" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> ogra_, jibel  I assume the plan is to reopen landings once url dispatchedr fix hits and build starts?
<ogra_> (it has the ota-1 tag but wasnt added to csi)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sure
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah
<jibel> pmcgowan, yes
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm, did you notice the mail for your vivid ubuntu-touch-session landing ? is my evo going mad or is that completely empty (no changelog entry at all)
<ogra_> (not even a version string)
<jibel> ogra_, it is not your evo, it's empty
<ogra_> smells like a train bug
<Mirv> ogra_: I don't get e-mails from my train landings, unless I'm also the MP lander
<Mirv> ogra_: do you mean this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/192263162/ubuntu-touch-session_0.108%2B15.04.20141209-0ubuntu1_0.108%2B15.04.20141210-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> ah, i only see it on -changes
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> didnt i say that would land :P
<Mirv> ogra_: oh, that robru's triple landing thing..
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/vivid-changes/2014-December/002762.html
<rsalveti> hm, a bunch of uploads without change
<ogra_> "Sorry, changesfile not available."
<rsalveti> for quite a few
<rsalveti> ubuntu-touch-session
<rsalveti> telepathy-ofono
<rsalveti> telephony-service
<rsalveti> messaging-app
<rsalveti> all without changesfile
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and there are others that show the changelog entry but also have that error text in them
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> like qtmir
<ogra_> seems only train landings are affected though
<Mirv> isn't that all silo 008... it looks like it has new branches added after the publishing and then republished
<Mirv> so this time dialer-app was new, but the others from the same silo had been already published - but why not merge & cleaned?
<Mirv> boiko: have you done anything special with vivid silo 008 that you know of? like adding new branches after publishing the old packages and reconfiguring?
<Mirv> boiko: we're just trying to decipher how that silo has been published multiple times, this time dialer-app was new but the others had been already published.
<Mirv> it's not a problem but it looks silly
<ralsina_> Dear trainguard, can I get a silo for spreadsheet row 46?
<greyback> trainguards: can I set a silo for line 48 please, want to land some qtubuntu bits in vivid
<jibel> oSoMoN, for silo 5 in the test plan 'webapp-container/config options' what is the expected result for the UA with whichbrowser? unknown or a UA string?
<Saviq> trainguards, and I'd like vivid silo 9 to be reconfigured, please - have added qtmir-gles
 * Saviq needs to remember adding qtmir-gles into "additional packages to land" straight away
<jibel> oSoMoN, the test says it's unknown but then that it is not functional
 * Mirv notes there will be gap as soon as I stop working (should have already), until Robert is up
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Mirv> ogra_: rmadison says url-dispatcher is in
<ogra_> yeah!
<ogra_> Mirv, thanks !
<ogra_> triggering an image
<Mirv> have a good one! :)
<ogra_> you too !
<boiko> Mirv: the only package that has changed is dialer-app: it first got one MR added, now that one is removed, and one more got removed
<boiko> Mirv: but I have only rebuilt dialer-app itself, the other packages are still the same
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 177 building (started: 20141212 15:00) ===
<oSoMoN> jibel, yeah, basically this test is not valid until bug 1379497 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1379497 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "[webapp-container] UA Override from an optional webapp-properies.json file is not set" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379497
<jibel> oSoMoN, so if it says "Chromium ...." that's fine, nothing to do with the change in silo5?
<oSoMoN> jibel, so it should be skipped when testing on RTM
<jibel> okay
<oSoMoN> jibel, nope, indeed
<Mirv> boiko: any idea why the packages already got published from that silo, before this dialer-app change?
<boiko> Mirv: so, dialer-app got stuck in the proposed pocket because of a dependency change
<boiko> Mirv: all the subsequent publications were tries to fix that, but at some point we just gave up (as we still want to cherry pick those for rtm)
<dobey> cihelp: what's the currently recommended way to get a click package tested/approved by QA, and uploaded to the store, in the silo process?
<dobey> or should i ask that to trainguards ?
<boiko> Mirv: if you feel more comfortable with it, I can rebuild the whole silo
<plars> dobey: I suspect that's probably a trainguard question
<Mirv> boiko: ah, ok, thanks, that's what I wanted to just hear. no, don't rebuild anything more, the new dialer-app is now migrating to release pocket and it will automatically merge & clean! so let's not touch the silo anymore :)
<Mirv> (this time it did migrate)
<boiko> Mirv: nice! thanks a lot! :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  could you figure out which packages messes up the vivid image #58?
<dobey> trainguards: what's the currently recommended way to get a click package tested/approved by QA, and uploaded to the store, in the silo process?
<Saviq> Mirv, silo 9 doesn't seem to have noticed that it's reconfigured?
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm. I thought I did. now running at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3496/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: I installed autopilot packages on #52 on mako and did not end up in reboot cycle
<Saviq> Mirv, ugh, *just* missed it, I had to add unity-scopes-shell... sorry
<Mirv> Saviq: so another one?
<Saviq> Mirv, yes, please reconfigure
<bzoltan> Mirv:  you installed _all_ packages I listed?
 * Saviq thinks we should be able to reconfigure ourselves, it's dumb to have to drag you every time...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9488804/
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am not sure yet, but the UITK is one candidate for the trouble. All other packages are landed via the train after sio validation...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  If it is not big trouble I would like to revert that non tested UITK... the change is anyway in the silo what I want to test
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can RTM silo 5 be published, please?
<om26er> trainguards how can I see an old landing in the spreadsheet ?
<Mirv> bzoltan: had not installed everything, now did, no reboot loop
<Mirv> everyone: I'm really gone now, you need to wait 1.5h or so for robru
<dobey> anyone? :(
<om26er> Mirv, do you know ? ^
<dobey> om26er: should be on the "Archive" page of the doc
<Mirv> om26er: scroll to the bottom (line 1600 or so) in archive and search
<dobey> but good luck with that. it's insanely huge, and google docs doesn't do terribly great with giant pages like that
<ogra_> dobey, for your click package you should talk to QA ... not a landing team task
<ogra_> i assume you need to hand them a test plan, plus the package to get it signed off
<om26er> dobey, Mirv thanks found, i was searching the wrong term. Now I found that I was looking form
<om26er> *for
<dobey> ogra_: in DC there was a meeting where we discussed using the spreadsheet to document the process
<dobey> ogra_: ie, we wouldn't get a silo, but we'd put a line in the spreadsheet with necessary info and have QA do the signoff similarly as for siloed packages, and then someone would do the store upload
<ogra_> i dont think that has been formalized yet
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 47 please?
<dobey> ogra_: sure. that's why i'm asking for the not-yet-formalized info :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  MIrv is gone .. I can reproduce the reboot cycle easily ... flash the #58, make it writable, apt-get update and install  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9488804/ AP packages. That is a blocker for me to land the UITK in Vivid.
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, did you do the trunk merge ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: what trunk merge?
<ogra_> bzoltan, see above ...
<ogra_> Mirv answered you (and rsalveti too)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am talking about a stock #58 image with AP packages ... not silo
<bzoltan> ogra_:  1. flash 2. writable 3. install AP pacages 4. reboot .... goes to loop.
<ogra_> i know what you are talking about
<ogra_> bzoltan, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.1.1364+15.04.20141209-0ubuntu2
<bzoltan> ogra_: I am very much aware of that ... but me merging it to the UITK trunk will not solve the problem... as it has nothing to do with the landing candidate
<rsalveti> can you retrieve your syslog to see what might be causing the reboot loop?
<rsalveti> could be a crash or just upstart-watchdog making it to reboot
<rsalveti> in case a service is constantly crashing
<ogra_> bzoltan, so you are saying you dont install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot ?
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  no, I can not access the device during the reboot loop
<rsalveti> you can always make it to boot in recovery and get it from there
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do and I do install lots of other things
<ogra_> rsalveti, more likely the wrong dep pulls in the -mesa packages
<rsalveti> mount /system
<rsalveti> could be as well
<bzoltan> rsalveti: I would revert that package
<rsalveti> bzoltan: when you get the reboot loop, force it to boot to recovery
<rsalveti> then mount the fs, and check the logs from there
<rsalveti> or just install one dependency a time, reboot and check what is causing the issue
<bzoltan> rsalveti: can we revert and then validate your change from the silo?
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> which change?
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  one dep a time? One round takes half an hour :)
<ogra_> do it one by one (though i'm rather sure it is the uitk--ap package)
<rsalveti> my change didn't cause this
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  your change
<rsalveti> I added a | that only affects the emulator
<ogra_> bzoltan, why does apt-get install ... and reboot take half an hour ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  because after that I have to reboot and then reflash the device
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> you want to seee which akcage causes the loop ... no ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  there is no way out from the reboot cycle ...
<ogra_> so install them one by one and reboot inbetween
<bzoltan> ogra_:  no :) I want the non tested UITK upload reverted
<ogra_> once it goes into the loop you found the issue
<ogra_> not sure what we are talking about here ... seems to me like 5 things
<rsalveti> bzoltan: that upload didn't cause anything
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192391562/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1364%2B15.04.20141209-0ubuntu1_1.1.1364%2B15.04.20141209-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<rsalveti> -         qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= ${source:Version}),
<rsalveti> +         qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= ${source:Version}) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles,
<rsalveti> this is the change
<bzoltan> rsalveti: I know, but have you tested it?
<rsalveti> bzoltan: of course
<bzoltan> rsalveti: have you run the UITK test plan?
<rsalveti> not the entire one, because it's a packaging change that only affects the emulator
<rsalveti> tell me how that would break your stuff
<rsalveti> if something is broken because of that it would only be related with external build dependencies and so on
<om26er> jamesh, Hi!
<rvr> ogra_: You confirmed this bug: #1394155. Can you tell me the steps to reproduce? I don't find the label "Tell me more"
<ubot5> bug 1394155 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Crash of unity8-dash possible through Today scope" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394155
<om26er> jamesh, whats the status of bug 1379817 for rtm ?
<ubot5> bug 1379817 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu RTM) "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379817
<ogra_> rvr, i'm pretty sure i only did what the description says
<bzoltan> rsalveti: I am not quite happy that I do 10-12 hours validation before a single byte change in the UITK and now I have to post validate a change what went around the landing process. Nothing personal :) But I see a change what was not tested the way how the UITK shuld be tested.
<rvr> ogra_: At the end of the Today scope there is twitter and "See more"
<rvr> I'll ping Pete
<ogra_> rvr, oh, but that was with the OOTB experience stuff in place which was reverted ...
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  you could file an MR against the UITK staging just as anybody else and it could have landed with the CI train in no time.
<rvr> ogra_: Aha!
<ogra_> rvr, ask pmcgowan or victor where that is gone
<rsalveti> bzoltan: dude, check the change
<rsalveti> this was blocking the emulator testing
<rsalveti> and you can prove that my change broken something, then I'm the one to blame
<ogra_> (it was to broken so we ripped it out for GM ... but i dont know where you can get it to test against it)
<rsalveti> *broke
<pmcgowan> ogra_, hmmm?
<bzoltan> rsalveti: usually we do this proving thingy before landing stuff :) not after
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  but I am doing what ogra_ suggested right now ...
<rsalveti> bzoltan: right, but I wanted to unblock this sooner than later, and as I'm a core-dev I just decided to push a simple package change
<rvr> pmcgowan: "Crash of unity8-dash possible through Today scope" #1394155 This apparently fixed a bug raised with the OOTB, but that is gone now.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, the scope training stuff? yeah that was pushed out
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  please do not do that too often
<pmcgowan> rvr, then not sure why thostr_ wanted to land it
<rsalveti> bzoltan: only did that because it *only* affects the emulator
<rsalveti> nothing else
<rsalveti> otherwise I would use a silo
<thostr_> pmcgowan: rvr: that crash can also happen in store scope
<bzoltan> rsalveti: i understand
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 177 DONE (finished: 20141212 16:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/177.changes ===
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1394155 was only visible with the OOTBE stuff in place
<ubot5> bug 1394155 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Crash of unity8-dash possible through Today scope" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394155
<rvr> thostr_: Ok, I'm testing silo 3 and need a test to verify it.
<thostr_> ogra_: no, it also crashed store scope sometimes
<thostr_> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1381970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394155 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1381970 Crash of unity8-dash possible through Today scope" [Critical,In progress]
<ogra_> thostr_, ah
<ogra_> thostr_, do you have repro steps for rvr then ?
<thostr_> ogra_: yeah, we also only figured afterwards, meaning when investigating the today scope that this is the same root cause
<thostr_> pstolowski: ^ can you recall the exact steps for store crash?
<ogra_> jibel,  in case you missed it :)
<pstolowski> thostr_, no, seb128 reported it around washington sprint, afair he was just playing around with store. i couldn't reproduce
<pstolowski> thostr_, but there was a definately a bug that could corrupt memory
<pstolowski> thostr_, which was manifesting itself on Todays scope for some reason
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hello? can RTM silo 5 be published, please?
<thostr_> pstolowski: it was something triggerable when using departments IIRC, but I fail...
<pstolowski> thostr_, seb128 is the only hope
<seb128> pstolowski, for what?
<thostr_> pstolowski: but the fix we did was cleaning up the state after it has been messed up with departments, no?
<pstolowski> thostr_, no, the fix has nothing to do with departments, it just cleans up categories
<pstolowski> thostr_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/today-scope-crash/+merge/242355
<pstolowski> seb128, for steps to reproduce unity8 dash crash when using ubuntu store scope that you experienced ~2 months ago
<seb128> pstolowski, not sure if that's still happening, I didn't try to trigger that for a while
<rvr> thostr_: We are reviewing queued silos. Silo 1 is not tagged for week 51, can you get approval so we can test it? Thanks.
<bzoltan> ogra_: it is the messaging-app-autopilot what causes the trouble
<bzoltan> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9491404/
<ogra_> Setting up libgl1-mesa-glx:armhf (10.3.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<ogra_> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_GL.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_gl_conf) in auto mode
<ogra_> Setting up libxmu6:armhf (2:1.1.2-1) ...
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  your change is cleared :) Sorry, last week a simple and clear looking a|b dep screwed up the oxide package, that is why I was suspicious
<ogra_> robru, LT meeting ?
<thostr_> rvr: silo 1 approved now
<rvr> thostr_: Ok!
<rsalveti> bzoltan: no worries
<bzoltan> robru:  would you please kick the silo6 again, now all the MRs are approved
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+15.04.20141212.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<mterry> robru, that's a lot of new packages  :)
<robru> mterry: yeah ;-)
<robru> mterry: ask bzoltan why those are necessary ;-)
<mterry> robru, he links the bug in the changelog, looks fine, sure
<robru> mterry: oh cool
<mterry> all in universe, my MIR senses aren't tingling  :)
<bzoltan> mterry: robru: the change is needed to pull the Qt examples, so devs can learn more :)
<bzoltan> mterry: robru: before the last landing the qmake based examples were useless ... now they are good
<robru> bzoltan: published
<pmcgowan> jibel, any results on 177?
<dobey> fginther: remember the meeting in DC we had, where it was discussed to have clicks linked in the spreadsheet to go through QA and then get uploaded to the store once approved? is there any sort of process documented or in placed to do that?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, still ongoing, sanity was done, now the specific tests for the three landings are happening
<ogra_> (gstreamer, url-dispatcher and ubuntu-system-settings got updated for 177)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks
<cwayne_> davmor2, did the promition testing pre-empt the custom testing btw? (fine if it did, just trying to stay in the loop)
<davmor2> cwayne_: custom is done we just want to land 177 and get it promoted before we tell you to press the button,  we just have a couple of delta tests left
<cwayne_> davmor2, ah, perfect, thank you :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not to be a pest but do you have an eta?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: few minutes maybe depends how long the gstreamer test takes
<pmcgowan> great
<dobey> gallery-app is a click package, right?
<pmcgowan> yes
<ogra_> pmcgowan, why is that so important ? this is an out of line promotion anyway
<dobey> hmm, i am slightly confused by like 28 in the spreadsheet then, having a silo
<davmor2> ogra_: PPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG    is that a big enough ping?   SO delta looks good regression is fixed I assume that means that 177 is blessed :)
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, still 12px high chars  only
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't want to flood the channel with and ascii art ping
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/touchbot$ ./map-images.sh 177
<ogra_> krillin version: 177 maps to mako version: 150
<ogra_> krillin version: 177 maps to generic_x86 version: 144
<ogra_> davmor2, are the other arches boot tested as well ?
<davmor2> ogra_: mako is I can fire up emulator for you
<ogra_> cool
<davmor2> cwayne_: as soon as you here ogra_ woohoo \o/ !!!! I guess you can hit the button but confirm with ogra_ :)
<cwayne_> cool, will wait for that then :)
<cwayne_> thanks for testing today davmor2
 * ogra_ looks for the pompoms 
<davmor2> cwayne_: no worries dude told you ass soon as the promotion test was out of the way I would :)
<davmor2> ogra_: 60% downloaded
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<davmor2> ogra_: 70%
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<davmor2> ogra_: 80%
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<davmor2> ogra_: 90%
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<davmor2> ogra_: setting up
<ogra_> *boom*
<davmor2> ogra_: now the long silence while it seeming does nothing
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<davmor2> ogra_: ubuntu-emulator run rtm hit no the picture of a blank phone while I wait for it to come up ;)
<davmor2> welcome wizard
<davmor2> edge demo complete and on to the apps scope \o/
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> woohoo \o/ !!!!
<ogra_> cwayne_, ^^
<cwayne_> ogra_, so im good to push the magic button?
<cwayne_> davmor2, did you test es as well?
<davmor2> cwayne_: no
<cwayne_> if not that's fine, ill just setup both for testing on monday so it'll be a small delta
<davmor2> cwayne_: but victor did bar the url change I think
<cwayne_> davmor2, hm?
<davmor2> cwayne_: just chasing on if he has looked at the latest
<davmor2> cwayne_: I'll spin it up now
<kenvandine> sigh!
<kenvandine> alesage, your bluetooth-page-autopilot-helpers-minus-less-flaky  branch no longer merges cleanly
<cwayne_> davmor2, agh, i just realized the deltas are going to be slightly different, so either way we should push both on monday with all the latest to get them back in sync
<davmor2> cwayne_: D'oh
<cwayne_> davmor2, i could've sworn the spanish build wasn't set to build automatically at midnight, but it seems it still was :(
<kenvandine> alesage, you can probably just merge from trunk and clean up the conflict
<davmor2> kenvandine: not sure alesage is 100% here, he wasn't feeling too good so if you get no reply it isn't cause he hates you ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> or not 100% because he hates me :)
<cwayne_> davmor2, so we'd have three options then: 1) build a new custom right now with a small delta (that'd be in sync with spanish); 2) push just english today then do both monday; 3) push both today, then do a new custom monday to get in sync
<kenvandine> alesage, we just had another landing to trunk, so i needed to rebuild the silo
<kenvandine> that probably caused the conflict
<davmor2> cwayne_: do it Monday, Lock it down today so there are no more builds, I'll ask vrruiz to test spanish I'll hit the delta in the English and rellease them both then
<cwayne_> davmor2, +1, so im good to push english now then?
<ogra_> === IMAGE 11 Promoted !!! ===
<ogra_> (that is krillin 177, mako 140 and emulator 144)
<ogra_> victorp, pmcgowan ^^^
<kenvandine> WOOT
<victorp> \o/
<cwayne_> ok, so NOW i can push right ogra_ ? :)
 * pmcgowan dances
<ogra_> cwayne_, you could when i pinged you already :)
<davmor2> cwayne_: yeap sounds good
<cwayne_> k, done
<cwayne_> davmor2, i'll write up an email about our plan for monday with changelogs
<davmor2> cwayne_: cheers
<alesage> kenvandine, ok will clean up
<alesage> kenvandine, sorry for the delay
<cwayne_> done
<alesage> kenvandine, don't 100% hate you, for the record
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> sigh i just want to get my click tested and shipped to the store :-/
<alesage> kenvandine, this merge looks weird, possibly I'm adding some things back, maybe I should replay my changes on trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~ueqa-projects-team/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-page-autopilot-helpers-minus-less-flaky/+merge/244248
<kenvandine> alesage, that branch has a prereq on mine right?
<alesage> kenvandine no, I made this to go around :( --explicitly "minus less flaky"
<alesage> kenvandine, can whip up another one plus less_flaky if that's what we want
<kenvandine> can you pastebin the diff?
<kenvandine> your other branch depended on it, it's fine
<alesage> kenvandine, I've already merged and pushed, it's in the MP
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> alesage, that looked fine
<alesage> kenvandine, ok--line 171 even?  didn't change that one
<kenvandine> 171 of the MP diff?
<alesage> kenvandine, yessir
<kenvandine> that looks like it might be from my less_flaky branch?
<kenvandine> are you sure you didn't merge my branch?
<alesage> kenvandine, one sec
<alesage> kenvandine not seeing it in the log, would you mind very much if I just replay my change on trunk?  don't want to break the world
<kenvandine> maybe... hang on
<kenvandine> alesage, that addition of _dialpad_sounds was in my less_flaky branch
<kenvandine> you must have merged that in at some point
<alesage> kenvandine, weird, my mistake
<kenvandine> can you add the prereq?
<alesage> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> oh wait
<kenvandine> you had merged my less_flaky in that yesterday :)
<kenvandine> to fix a merge problem :)
<kenvandine> but never added the prereq
<alesage> kenvandine, resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~ueqa-projects-team/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-page-autopilot-helpers-minus-less-flaky/+merge/244650
<alesage> kenvandine, I need a weekend, evidently :)
<kenvandine> me too!
<kenvandine> thanks
<alesage> kenvandine, I'm surprised if you got what you wanted by skipping that test?  (not saying this to throw a wrench into the works though ;) )  or is that unresolved?
<kenvandine> unsure since CI got disabled again
<kenvandine> alesage, but we know all the other tests pass in CI
<kenvandine> it's the one single failure...
<kenvandine> alesage, you think we'll start seeing a failure in another test with that one skipped?
<alesage> kenvandine, ok well if that fixes it I'm convinced
<kenvandine> alesage, hopefully we get CI again so we can see :/
<kenvandine> soon i meant
<alesage> kenvandine, indeedy
<kenvandine> grr
<kenvandine> alesage, can you merge my less_flaky branch again?
<kenvandine> somehow it's still conflicting
<alesage> egads, ok kenvandine
<alesage> kenvandine, pushed
<kenvandine> thx
<alesage> kenvandine, that looks right now also
<kenvandine> cool
<om26er> rsalveti, Hi! can you confirm if silo12 only fixes bug 1376500 ?
<ubot5> bug 1376500 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu RTM) "thumbnails in metadata generated incorrectly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376500
<alesage> kenvandine, informed of a criss-cross merge, something weird in the history there
<alesage> kenvandine, almost certainly my fault :/
<kenvandine> alesage, i added the commit message there
<kenvandine> building again :)
<alesage> kenvandine, all of this is to demonstrate how much I will have improved as a lander next time ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<alesage> hey hey
<pmcgowan> why do I see a 178
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-13
<alex-abreu> robru, ping
<robru> alex-abreu: hey, what's up?
<robru> alex-abreu: if you want silo 2 published, you gotta approve these merges https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/74/console
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 53 building (started: 20141213 02:05) ===
<alex-abreu> robru, hey, why the ppa are built against qt 5.4?
<robru> alex-abreu: that's a good question... Maybe Mirv knows?
<alex-abreu> robru, it destyroyed my desktop while testing for silos
<robru> alex-abreu: which silo?
<alex-abreu> 4
<alex-abreu> and I think some other do too
<alex-abreu> others
<robru> alex-abreu: i don't understand. In what way did they destroy your desktop? Wouldn't they just fall to install without qt 5.4?
<alex-abreu> robru, they pulled the qt 5.4 runtimes
<robru> alex-abreu: but 5.4 isn't even out yet? Sorry i don't know much about qt
<alex-abreu> robru, I know hence my surprise
<alex-abreu> robru, the thing is that I citrain host-upgraded this afternoon to test a silo (4), and ended w/ all sorts of weird segfaults, ... I gdb'd them and realized that I had qt 5.4 all over the place, which was apt-cache policied from some silo ppas
<alex-abreu> hence my surprise
<alex-abreu> robru, e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9497219/
<robru> alex-abreu: well the build log indicates that it built against 5.3, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192479637/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1.2%2B15.04.20141212.1-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<alex-abreu> mmh weird
<robru> alex-abreu: if i had i guess, it sounds to be like you host-upgraded silo 5 instead of 4 ;-)
<alex-abreu> robru, mmmh yes, I just looked at thecontent of silo 5 :/ ... I must have done both ...
<robru> alex-abreu: you should be able to just ppa-purge that
<alex-abreu> robru, grrr, ... sorry :)
<robru> alex-abreu: no worries!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 53 DONE (finished: 20141213 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/53.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-14
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 54 building (started: 20141214 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 54 DONE (finished: 20141214 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/54.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-07
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: do you know what’s up with the autopkgtest for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.5.0+16.04.20151204.1-0ubuntu1 ? they seem to be blocking migration from proposed of various packages, including webbrowser-app
<davmor2> oSoMoN: not sure who would be best to talk to, jibel would this be a pitti question?
<bzoltan_> trainguards: Is it for real? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/18/console
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> I thought we got rid of the space issues
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> bzoltan_: impossible, df says there's sh*t load of space - could you re-build?
<sil2100> Maybe some strange hiccup
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  that is what i did, but i thout you want to know about such a hiccup.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, thanks for letting me know, it is strange
<sil2100> So many strange things going on recently ;)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: pretty weird.. but I think you're not the only one with strange things happening
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  and now I am back with the version magic -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/20/console
<Mirv> bzoltan_: did you ping robert yet with your new version magic woes? (in case that error is the same one as on weekend)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  not yet...
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  now I just merged the staging UITK to the landing branch  and bumped the version... so it fails now
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea why https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/13/consoleFull ? it seems to have copied the tarball fine but then fail?
<Saviq> ah 0.4.7
<rvr> dbarth: Silo 60 approved.
<Saviq> robru, unping
<bfiller> Mirv: do you know what the status is on qt5.5 in xenial? we have silo stuck in xenial proposed now since last week because of it
<dbarth> rvr: ah nice, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: it seems that the autopkgtest infra has some issues right now and doesn't let Qt through
<sil2100> bfiller: at least that was the case in the morning, pitti was on it
<bfiller> sil2100: ok thanks
<Mirv> bfiller: the status is what sil2100 said, autopkgtest infra has some issues and we're basically hoping that it happens really soon
<bfiller> Mirv: the issue is being worked by pitti?
<Mirv> bfiller: yes
<bfiller> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> bfiller: is the stuckness of the silo blocking your next work? if so, we can manually clean&merge it and just remember tracking also your package migrates successfully
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Mirv: yet again I have problems with the gles versioning.. now i really have no idea what should I do.
<bfiller> Mirv: it is blocking, sil2100 already took care of a few silos for us - we'll probably have more later today
<mzanetti> trainguards: seems we're outta space again
<mzanetti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/14/console
<davmor2> Saviq: passes sorry forgot to mark it so before I went for Lunch
<Saviq> davmor2, tx!
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑ that's the hotfix silo
<Saviq> might wanna take care of what's needed to get it in
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, will copy it to the snapshot once I'm back home, I'll be there in 45 mins
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> mzanetti: ugh, that's really strange
<sil2100> mzanetti: could you re-try?
<sil2100> mzanetti: last time I checked we had like 80% of the volume free
<mzanetti> sil2100, had that on friday already a couple of times. robru cleared up some space
<mzanetti> sil2100, problem is, a unity7 build needs some 2GB temp space
<mzanetti> unity8
<sil2100> robru: still some out-of-space issues it seems
<mzanetti> I can retry, sure..
<davmor2> dbarth: I'm trying to test silo 003, I don't see the scope you guys are talking about
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: you guys mind if I switch silo 14 to 'needs QA'? I don't want anyone to publish that by accident
<sil2100> Since it's supposed to be binary-copied
<davmor2> sil2100: I don't care
<jibel> sil2100, I don't mind
<sil2100> Ok, brb, driving home, be back shortly
<mterry> trainguards: still low on space in jenkins?
<davmor2> dbarth: is silo 003 a desktop fix?
<dbarth> davmor2: yes, plus a general change that also affects touch as well
<dbarth> the ussoa updates
<davmor2> dbarth: right so what is the test on touch because the testplan is non-existant and only really mentions the gdrive scope which is desktop only
<bzoltan_> trainguards: this -gles issue is blocking the main UITK testing here -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/754
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  ^  now the trick does not help
<Saviq> bzoltan_, 1.3.1741 vs. 1.3.1742 afaict
<Saviq> trainguards, ENOSPC :(
<bzoltan_> Saviq: hawkeye
<bzoltan_> thanks... getting blind on these version numbers
<Saviq> bzoltan_, just fought a similar issue with qtmir earlier today, is all ;)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is it ok to force merge silo 58 ? the package has been blocked in xenial-proposed since Friday, apparently because of a conflict between libqt53d5 and libqt53dquick5, and it’s preventing from building other webbrowser-app silos
<mterry> cihelp, robru: are we still low on space for builds?  Looks like a build of mine failed for that reason
<fginther> trainguards, see ^ from mterry
<bfiller> trainguards, cihelp: yes we really need this disk space issue resolved ASAP, please help
<rvr> jibel: There is this one https://prod.practitest.com/p/1548/tests/489175/edit
<rvr> Oops, wrong channel
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, ENOSPC in train :/
<sil2100> Still?!
<sil2100> Ok, on it now, but not sure if I'll be able to help
<sil2100> The train is not really my 'turf'
<sil2100> Especially that it looks like we have 58 GB free, hmm, maybe something changed in the deployment
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, it seems the deployment changed and pbuilder is again using the non-persistent storage
<sil2100> I freed some space again, but this won't do, there's only 3 GB free
<sil2100> robru: what's the current state of the 'no free space' situation? webops once switched to using the persistent volumes, it doesn't seem to be the case anymore
<sil2100> robru: was that reverted during some jenkins redeployment, or maybe reverted for other reasons?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is it ok to force merge silo 58 ? the package has been blocked in xenial-proposed since Friday, apparently because of a conflict between libqt53d5 and libqt53dquick5, and it’s preventing from building other webbrowser-app silos
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it - if it's blocked by qt5 migrating, then I'll merge
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<bzoltan_> sil2100: I still need help with the silo31 :( that gles package is holding up the UITK landing
<bzoltan_> robru: I was strugling with that gles package... I think it would be useful to allow th emain package build even if the gles package has problem.
<bzoltan_> robru:  or please tell me what should I do to make the gles source
<kdub> what does 'diff missing' mean?
<kdub> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725
<bzoltan_> trainguard: I really need help with this - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/25/console
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: robru ^ please
<Mirv> bzoltan_: robru should be online soon and he can double-check what should be done with the new gles problems
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  is there a way to force build the main without the gles? there used to be an option for that.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: that is also a request for robru, but the ignore twin packages option was removed earlier
<rvr> boiko: Hi. Silo 24 has a couple of merge proposals that need review.
<kdub> trainguards what to do if I have a "diff missing" message in silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725
<sil2100> kdub: run the build job with the DIFF_ONLY flag checked
<kdub> sil2100, thanks
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Is anybody available who can fix my silo? I soon have to EOD and I must deploy a build before the night otherwise we loose a full day
<sil2100> bzoltan_: does it still fail even after me cleaning the pbuilder cache?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: it just failed
<bzoltan_> sil2100: the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1742+16.04.20151207.1.orig.tar.gz  is created and still bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, version 1.3.1742+16.04.20151207.1.
<sil2100> robru: hey, you around? ^
<sil2100> robru: you have more knowledge of the infra, I'm deep in OTA_8.5 re-spin...
<bzoltan_> robru: sil2100: I am desperate :) is there a way to force the build without the gles?
<sil2100> There were so many changes that I don't know anymore, we had a flag for that in the past
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  that flag could save me hours of strugle :(
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hmm, no flag like that anymore, ehh
<sil2100> And I don't know the new methods for -gles builds anymore
<sil2100> Would have to dive in, but I also need to get this candidate image going
<sil2100> Let me try doing that in-between before robru appears :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: only robru can help
<boiko> rvr: oups, sorry, let me get to those, they are all reviewed and tested, just forgot to approve them
<rvr> boiko: Ok
<boiko> rvr: all approved now
<rvr> boiko: Great
<robru> bzoltan_: stop trying to predict dates in your changelogs. just make the changelog version be 'x+16.04-0ubuntu1' and the train will generate dates that match. you have 05 in one and 07 in the other.
<robru> bzoltan_: even better, don't touch debian/changelog in gles branch at all. most people are letting the train manage it entirely
<bzoltan_> robru: no, they are exactly the same in the main and in the gles
<bzoltan_> robru:  that is not the problem... it was in one version and Saviq spotted it quickly. but the issue remained
<bzoltan_> robru:  something is not right how the gles is handled.
<bzoltan_> robru:  but first of all, can we force the main package to build even if the gles has problems?
<robru> bzoltan_: no, that was taken away so that gles twins always build with same version numbers.
<bzoltan_> robru: except now
<bzoltan_> robru: what should I do?
<robru> bzoltan_: i told you. stop predicting version numbers, you're confusing the train.
<bzoltan_> robru:  what is wrong here - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/27/console
<robru> bzoltan_: one is .1 and one isn't because you put wrong version numbers in changelog
<bzoltan_> robru:  I am not predicting.... it is what it is.
<robru> bzoltan_: take the dates out of the changelog entries you are writing. that is my official advice.
<robru> bzoltan_: the whole point of the gles work I did recently was so that the train could manage the version numbers for you.
<bzoltan_> robru:  I have removed the dates from the main and from the gles.. I trigger a build now.
<bzoltan_> robru: I did not know that I have to manually remove the date string from the version before landing. That is new to me. Sorry for the mistake... the UITK changelog always had a date...now i removed them. let's see what the train thinks
<sil2100> bzoltan_: robru created a better way of dealing with gles rebuilds some time ago, don't have much info about that though
<robru> bzoltan_: sil2100: so in the before time, you had to manually put version numbers that matched in both branches, and the train didn't try to generate version numbers because it was possible to rebuild one without the other (so auto versions would get out of sync). but to enable automatic versions, we said "ok, the train can pick version numbers, but now
<robru> always build both so they always stay in sync when picking new version numbers"
<robru> bzoltan_: sil2100: but if your inputs have pre-filled version numbers that don't match, the train gets confused and increments them wrong. so you have to not put the date in your changelog so that the train can fill it out itself
<bzoltan_> robru: the problem was that the UITK changelog does have  date in version number and I did not know that I have to remove that before landing.
<robru> bzoltan_: sil2100: so the theory is that it's easier to let the train manage the version numbers, but the trick is that you have to give inputs that don't confuse the train. most of the time now eg for qtmir and qtubuntu, their gles merge is just totally empty, the train makes the whole changelog for them
<robru> bzoltan_: well strictly speaking you don't have to "remove" the date, you just have to give dates that don't confuse the train. you had one merge that was ...05 and one was ...07 so the train incremented 05 to 07, and incremented 07 to 07.1, which doesn't match and causes the failure.
<robru> bzoltan_: it probably would have worked if they both started with the same value. but removing the date entirely is a brute-force way to ensure they match
<bzoltan_> robru:  I think that this train is like my daughter... super easy to confuse :)
<robru> bzoltan_: Garbage In, Garbage Out!
<robru> sil2100: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=86888 rsync currently broken by this, so if you need to publish anything you'll have to copy-package
<robru> (for the last hour or so)
<sil2100> robru: ACK
<robru> kenvandine: renatu: apologies, train is having some hiccups with concurrent builds, will be resolved in 20 minutes.
<robru> I'll retry all builds that fail
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> dobey: apologies, your build failure is my fault, retrying now, should work
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i like how gcc crashes on ppc64el all the time
<cjwatson> dobey: sadly it's most likely the infrastructure's fault, not gcc's
<dobey> cjwatson: buildd issues you mean?
<cjwatson> dobey: virtualisation layer
<cjwatson> dobey: occasional guest memory corruption, basically
<dobey> ah
<cjwatson> it's rare enough that it's approximately tolerable
<dobey> yeah, usually just doing a retry gets around it, afaict
<dobey> speaking of
<dobey> trainguards: can get a retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-023/+build/8406976 please?
<cjwatson> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> at least ppc64el is reasonably fast
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-08
<Na3iL> o/
<michi> robru: ping
<robru> michi: hi
<michi> Could you give me hand with my error?
<michi> silo 26
<michi> All I’m trying to do is merge a branch into devel for testing.
<michi> I’m not sure what it means by “sync destination version"
<robru> michi: so there's a version of this package in the destination archive that is not in the trunk changelog you're trying to build.
<robru> michi: which means if you proceed with this build you will effectively regress whatever that release is
<michi> But I have no intention of merging anything into trunk.
<michi> The MR targets devel.
<michi> And merging trunk into devel correctly says “ nothing to do"
<robru> michi: then just use FORCE_REBUILD to ignore the issue and build anyway.
<michi> Ah, cool, thanks, that’s the bit I didn’t know about! :)
<robru> you're welcome
<michi> Thanks!
<robru> I'm off to the gym, will be back in ~2 hours in case anything explodes.
<robru> ugh there hasn't been a single concurrent build yet since I rolled out that fix 12 hours ago
<sil2100> People taking it slow it seems
<dbarth> ugh, i guess i need the help of a trainguard for that silo ^^
<robru> sil2100: you around? ^ I'm not here and I don't have permission anyway
<sil2100> robru, dbarth: sure, on it now
<robru> thanks
<dbarth> robru, sil2100: landing on xenial; vivid, we're not part of the hotfix release
<sil2100> dbarth: we'll need a preNEW review for this one anyway - did you get an archive admin to look at it?
<dbarth> sil2100: nope, how can i do that?
<sil2100> dbarth: let's just find some ubuntu archive admin that has a free cycle to check the package, since after publishing it goes straight to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> (in xenial it's in the NEW queue, but we don't have a queue like that in the overlay)
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> I'll look at it first briefly, then we can poke seb128 or slangasek or pitti
<seb128> I can have a look to a NEW package after lunch
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<sil2100> I go prepare a quick breakfast and then take a look at it
<seb128> yw!
<diwic> trainguards: Please copy pulseaudio 1:6.0-0ubuntu9.10 from ppa:diwic/temp into silo 47
<sil2100> diwic: on it
<diwic> sil2100, thanks :-)
<sil2100> diwic: copy done, builds should start in a moment
<sil2100> diwic: hmmm
<sil2100> diwic: a sticky situation: I'm reviewing now (packaging wise) silo 9 which has pulseaudio 1:6.0-0ubuntu9.11
<sil2100> diwic: once I release it, the 1:6.0-0ubuntu9.10 version will be too small
<sil2100> And you'll need to re-base on top of morphis's changes
<diwic> sil2100, ok
<diwic> sil2100, is it about to be released?
<diwic> sil2100, I mean, is a matter of hours or weeks before silo 9 is in the overlay ppa?
<sil2100> Yeah, looks good so far, if I find nothing then it should be released to the overlay in a few minutes
<diwic> sil2100, ok, then I can rebase on top of morphis changes
<sil2100> (not sure why he vesioned it as 1:6.0-0ubuntu9.11 and not as 1:6.0-0ubuntu9.10 tho)
<diwic> probably .9 and .10 was internal testing stuff
<morphis> diwic: yes it was :)
<sil2100> morphis: hey! I had some questions related to the bluez changelog :)
<diwic> morphis, anything else in the silos that I need to be aware of / rebase on ?
<morphis> sil2100: sure
<morphis> diwic: just the patches I added, both are mentioned in the changelog
<diwic> morphis, sure, I was asking if you had any other silos in the pipeline
<morphis> diwic: no
<diwic> good
<morphis> no other silos for pulseaudio :)
<sil2100> morphis: so, I'm a bit worried when I see that some changelog entries are gettin reverted
<sil2100> morphis: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/2/artifact/bluez_vivid_packaging_changes.diff
<bzoltan_> jibel: do you know who is going to play with the UITK in the silo31?
<sil2100> morphis: is that intentional?
<jibel> bzoltan_, no, why? do you want someone in particular?
<bzoltan_> jibel:  i have no preference :)
<jibel> bzoltan_, good :)
<bzoltan_> jibel:  it is a big beast.. so the one who takes it should be prepared for all
<jibel> bzoltan_, if there are any specific points of attention, mention it on the card or in a comment in the silo
<jibel> bzoltan_, we've already tamed this kind of beast, thanks for the heads up
<morphis> sil2100: feel free to ask :)
<morphis> sil2100: btw are the device tarballs from rc-proposed released with ota 8.5 too?
<sil2100> 13:08 < sil2100> morphis: so, I'm a bit worried when I see that some changelog entries are gettin reverted
<sil2100> 13:09 < sil2100> morphis: is that intentional?
<sil2100> morphis: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/2/artifact/bluez_vivid_packaging_changes.diff
<morphis> sil2100: a bit yes, this is a merge with xenial and we want the same on both vivid and xenial soon (still some work needed etc) and cyphermox didn't really liked this funcy citrain based version number to appear there so I took the chance and overwrote what we have in the overlay with what we have in xenial to make sure they are and stay in sync
<sil2100> morphis: ok, so cyphermox was ok with such changelog changes?
<morphis> sil2100: he didn't reviewed what is in the silo yet but I thought it is ok as we're now fully back in sync with what the changelog looks like in xenial
<anpok> trainguars: could you copy the libinput from silo-56 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/610 to silo-021 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021 .. I will not be able to land usc/libinput without the mir hanges in silo-21
<anpok> trainguards ^
<morphis> sil2100: btw. will the device tarballs we pushed after ota8 in rc-proposed land with ota 8.5 too?
<sil2100> morphis: no, no new tarballs
<morphis> sil2100: good
<dbarth> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-sprint/+bug/1512732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1512732 in Canonical System Image "Reply does not include OAuth1 ConsumerKey and ConsumerSecret" [Critical,In progress]
<boiko> robru: while stuff is in proposed we can't rebuild packages on other silos?
<boiko> robru: other silos touching the same packages
<anpok> ping trainguards
<bfiller> popey: new camera-app in the store needs review when you have a chance
<popey> sure bfiller
<popey> bfiller, 	'ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3' is not a supported framework
<popey> oh, that was intentional?
<bfiller> popey: I think sil2100 just added that fw to the store
<bfiller> popey: it is intentional, it's uploaded but won't be available until ota9 (but will be inclued in the rc-proposed image)
<sil2100> popey, bfiller: yeah, I just now added that, it should be good now
<popey> is click-reviewers-tools updated too?
 * popey updates his machine to find out
<pmcgowan> popey, that "should" pull from the store?
 * sil2100 knows nothing about click-reviewers-tools
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> Well, it's the sdk tool which checks clicks on build
<popey> it needs to be in sync
<popey> (and what I manually run to verify clicks)
<popey> hmmm
 * popey pokes it some more
<diwic> trainguards: please copy pulseaudio 6:0-0ubuntu9.12 from ppa:diwic/temp to silo 47
<sil2100> diwic: on it!
<diwic> sil2100, I've rebased it on top of 9.11 which you released earlier
<diwic> today
<sil2100> Yeah, +1 on that, copy in progress
<diwic> sil2100, thanks
<bfiller> popey: any luck on the click-reviewers-tool?
<popey> bfiller, no, updated... it still complains here.
<bfiller> popey: going to ask on sdk channel
<popey> I suspect jdstrand might be the one to ask
<popey> or beuno, they own that tool
<cyphermox> sil2100: morphis: fwiw, still fine for now, but we should try to keep bluez in the overlay a lower version than what's in xenial given that that distro isn't based on xenial. that way, you're sure you get the xenial version if you were ever to upgrade to xenial.
<popey> bfiller, aha, yes, the click-reviewers-tools looks at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/ as pmcgowan suggested
<sil2100> popey: yeah, and the API does have 15.04.3
<bfiller> popey: seems it's there.. so should be working?
<sil2100> So not sure what's happening
<bfiller> popey: maybe cached?
<popey> perhaps
<popey> yup! ./.cache/click-reviewers-tools/frameworks.json
<popey> deleted that file, great success!
<popey> approved bfiller !
 * popey mutters about caching a 1.5KB file
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah but then it can work offline, maybe needs a tweak to the logic
<popey> I guess I just used it during the sweet spot between a new one landing in the store and the cache expiring, no worries, learn something new :)
<morphis> cyphermox: isn't that what adding ~overlay1 allows us?
<cyphermox> morphis: not quite, right now you're lower than any new version
<cyphermox> but you'd probably want to upgrade to the "official" xenial version even if it's not different if you were to upgrade from a system with the overlay enabled
<cyphermox> so it's not exactly the same
<morphis> sure, so right now I have 5.36-0ubuntu2~overlay1 and if I upgrade to xenial which has 5.36-0ubuntu2 then I would get the xenial one, right?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> right, except xenial doesn't currently have 5.36-0ubuntu2
<anpok> trainguards: please copy libinput from silo 56 to silo 21
<sil2100> anpok: on it!
<anpok> thx
<sil2100> anpok: does it need a rebuild?
<sil2100> anpok: or do you want the binaries to be copied as well?
<anpok> either way is fine, the binaries used to fine though
<robru> boiko: you can FORCE_REBUILD to get around that
<boiko> robru: well, the silo merged already, so all fine, thanks :)
<robru> Yw
<veebers> robru: Hi, you around?
<robru> veebers: hey what's up?
<veebers> robru: query, I'm pushing something to autopilot trunk to fix those issues, for my silo is it just a mater of rebuilding once those changes are there (then testing etc.)
<robru> veebers: sorry I didn't really understand. if you push commits to trunk you'll need to rebuild the silo, yes.
<veebers> robru: ok cool, makes sense. I'll probably bother you with a couple other questions once it's finally merged
<robru> veebers: ok I'm off sick today, please email unless it's urgent
<veebers> robru: ack will do. Get well soon!
<robru> thanks
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: jenkins offline for maintenance
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-09
<ToyKeeper> robru: Any idea what landed in krillin rc-proposed 196?  I'm getting weird power results ever since then.
<robru> ToyKeeper: dunno, sorry.
<robru> ToyKeeper: sil should have the changelogs somewhere
<robru> ToyKeeper: apparently this http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/196.commitlog
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks.  :)
<robru> you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> Also, ... it worries me that that seems to be the rev which fixed the dbus UI freezes.
<ToyKeeper> I wonder why it's just krillin.
<robru> hold on, irc bot ping spam incoming...
<michi> robru: I consider myself spammed… :)
<robru> oh this is just the start!
<robru> actually this isn't half as bad as I'd anticipated
<ToyKeeper> That sinking feeling when you realize the top bugfix for this release is probably what caused the issue you're investigating.
<robru> :-/
<robru> oh, there it is
<Mirv> robru: out of interest, why trusty packages in overlay?
<Mirv> something train related?
<robru> woot, train is now self hosting.
<robru> Mirv: oh hey. yeah the train is now self-hosting, so when i want to roll out a train update I have to use the train to do it. those trusty packages are just some backports of packages that are necessary for the train to build in a trusty silo.
<veebers> robru: wow you're still up? :-)
<robru> Mirv: those packages shouldn't bother anybody as a) they're trusty packages and b) they're not part of any default seed for anything.
<robru> veebers: only midnight ;-)
<Mirv> robru: thanks, useful to know! and yes they don't bother anybody.
<veebers> robru: lol :-P Hey, maybe you can tell me, how do I change the QA signoff status? I would like to publish my silo now that I've fixed and tested it
<robru> veebers: if you click edit on your ticket it's a drop-down you can pick a value from
<veebers> ah, right. Had to be an easy one :-) Cheers
<robru> you're welcome
<veebers> robru: awesome, have clicked publish now
<robru> veebers: did it work or do you need an ack?
<veebers> robru: I don't think it worked /me checks now
<veebers> robru: hah "Publish failed: veebers not authorized to upload autopilot", are you able to help me out? :-)
<robru> veebers: no can do unfortunately. sil should be around soon... or maybe Mirv can do it if it's just a universe package
<robru> Mirv: we now have this hilarious changelog: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/view/head:/debian/changelog
<veebers> robru: cheers will ask
<veebers> Mirv: are you available to help me out publishing autopilot? :-)
<Mirv> veebers: sure
<veebers> Mirv: awesome, thanks :-)
<Mirv> veebers: publish done
<Mirv> no problem
<veebers> Mirv: sweet thanks for that. Does that manual acking thing need looked at? I got pitti to ack them in the MP
<Mirv> veebers: yes, I looked through it, not much to look (adding python-tz to deps)
<veebers> Mirv: awesome, thanks again
<sil2100> dbarth, seb128: I briefly looked at the new package in silo 60 (signon-plugin-sasl) and didn't see any obvious issues
<seb128> k, I'm going to have a look
<sil2100> seb128: could you do a preNEW review of that? Since we don't have a NEW queue in the overlay I would like to know the ubuntu archive opinion earlier than in xenial NEW :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<dbarth> cool, keep us posted
<Mirv> sil2100: so just FYI a faulty upload from Kubuntu broke all of KDE autopkgtests so the nice was wasted, pitti has now triggered a rerun of all failed tests after the fix was done... so surprise, more waiting
<Mirv> s/nice/night/
<Mirv> sil2100: and because of that we don't have up-to-date status on whether everything on all other fronts is good. it looks good from Qt+autopkgtest side from what can be understood, but the poppler transition and s390x are mixed to the same soup
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, question, since when do we build on s390x architecture? just got this https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-054/+build/8413690 and i think i've never encountered s390x before...
<Mirv> sil2100: I asked if the Kubuntu guys could hold any big KDE landings for a while if possible. if now a new KDE comes we can say goodbye to this whole week and probably next too.
<Mirv> pstolowski: since last night as announced on mailing list
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> pstolowski: yeah, slangasek sent out an announcment to the phone ml
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 ah, indeed, looking :). thanks
<Mirv> pstolowski: surely you'll want the Scopes work on your nearest mainframe, don't you? (in reality s390x can be mostly just ignored for now)
<Mirv> IBM System Z - now with scopes!
<pstolowski> :)
<robru> pstolowski: train should already be smart enough not to block on s390x failures, let me know if anything explodes
<pstolowski> robru, cool, thank you
<robru> Yw
<robru> pstolowski: yeah it reports unity-scopes-shell as successful even with the s390x failure, good
<pstolowski> robru, yep
<t1mp> is there a problem with CI? On https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-armhf-ci/1321/console I don't see what is going wrong
<t1mp> I only see this wrong: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-1.3.1705+16.04.20151120.1bzr1753pkg0vivid1321/tests/unit/tst_units/dpr1/dpr1: error while loading shared libraries: libUbuntuComponents.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<t1mp> but I don't know the cause
<t1mp> cihelp: ^
<psivaa> t1mp: let me take a look
<t1mp> thanks
<psivaa> t1mp: i think the failure is due to what logged below 'dh_auto_test in virtual frame buffer failed...'
<psivaa> t1mp: i remember seeing this in one of the i386 builders before, due to some issues on it. let me try to take a look
<t1mp> psivaa: ok, thanks for checking it out. Let me know if you find something.
<psivaa> t1mp: Looks like there were some 'Xvfb' processes left running and they appeared to have the issue on cyclops-node10
<psivaa> I'm running the failed job in another node http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-armhf-ci/1326/console
<jibel> Mirv, can we have a silo with the fix for power consumption and without the desktop fix. As I understand it bug 1523975 is desktop only and has no impact at all on the phone, and I don't want to introduce more risk into 8.5
<ubot5> bug 1523975 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[desktop] system-settings crashes on startup with 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523975
<jibel> OTA8.5
<Mirv> jibel: ok, creating another silo
 * Mirv starts to hold world record for silos
<Mirv> jibel: actually, we don't have such a patch directly in existence
<sil2100> Desktop regression with OTA-8.5 ?
<Mirv> looking if one could be created by interdiffing
<jibel> sil2100, you need package from the vivid overlay installed on a vivid desktop
<jibel> sil2100, system-settings + qt packages from the overlay
<Mirv> jibel: the system-settings crasher fix is just https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229160772/nmbearer-system-settings-fix.diff - do you want that part to be reverted? the whole interdiff between currently landed and the new on - that check, plus removing of code. I think we'd rather need awe's look on the rest of the patch and decide if it's of any use or not (the wifi part is just "potentially fixing")
<Mirv> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13858649/ - I was supposed to link that in the middle
<jibel> Mirv, okay, lets wait for Tony's feedback. Meanwhile we are testing the silo as it is.
<t1mp> psivaa: did the other job finish running? And should it appear on my MR page? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHead-sectionsIndex/+merge/279834
<t1mp> I don't think I'll get approval to merge that until I have good test results
<psivaa> t1mp: i had only triggered the failed downstream job. For the MP to get updated, the whole set needs to be rebuilt.
<psivaa> t1mp: i've triggered it here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-ci/2597/
<tvoss|dinner> trainguards, could you show some love to the publisher: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages
<tvoss|dinner> trainguards, it's taking ages to complete
<tvoss|dinner> trainguards, where ages means: longer than usual ;)
<sil2100> uh oh ;p
<sil2100> tvoss|dinner: I think there's not much we can do here, it's supposed to run periodically, but maybe it's busy with publishing a lot of binaries in the archive
 * tvoss|dinner hugs the poor little publisher :)
<tvoss|dinner> okay, some more dinner then
<psivaa> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHead-sectionsIndex/+merge/279834 is looking good on jenkins now
<cjwatson> tvoss|dinner: We applied a Launchpad database schema patch this afternoon, and that requires stopping long-running jobs such as the publisher for a little while.  It's been back for a while now.
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Are s390x Xenial build failures expected? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229503357/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-s390x.libertine_0.99.7%2B16.04.20151209-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: given https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.5.1-2ubuntu1/+build/8388169 i'd guess that anything depending on that would also fail to build, yeah :)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Ah, ok, that explains it.  Thanks
<pmcgowan> jibel, dobey has silo 23 ready
<t1mp> psivaa: cool, thanks for checking it.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-10
<robru> awesome
<Mirv> this transition is again turning out to be the most gigantic ever
<Mirv> so we now have Qt, poppler, s390x to an extent and then apt itself.
<robru> Mirv: transition! All! The! Things!
<Mirv> "Give me a button to push, and I will transition the world." -Aristoteles
<Mirv> Archimedes, even
<Mirv> A something anyway
<xavigarcia> dednick: morning
<xavigarcia> dednick: do you have an idea on when your branch for the volume slider will be ready@
<xavigarcia> ?
<xavigarcia> dednick: my idea is to move the silo today to QA
<xavigarcia> dednick: if your branch is not ready... then I guess I should open a separated bug for it and land it later
<dednick> xavigarcia: i've made the changes required already. i'll get it reviewed again.
<dednick> xavigarcia: ah, it's already been done.
<dednick> xavigarcia: you can add it to your silo if you want.
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1520548.volume-resync/+merge/279399
<xavigarcia> dednick: cool
<xavigarcia> dednick: thanks... also... please review again my branch, that you marked as "needs fixing"
<dednick> xavigarcia: done
<Mirv> sil2100: the Qt transition is now bound with apt 1.1 transition too and aptdaemon fails a few tests with aptdaemon. and not sure if s390x can be ignored or if it's really bound - xnox is anyway very keen in rebuilding lots of Qt stuff etc on s390x (which doesn't hurt at least as long as the apt issue is there)
<Mirv> s/with aptdaemon/with apt 1.1/
<xavigarcia> dednick: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: things keep piling up!
<sil2100> Whyyyy
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, more and more.. the icing on the cake would be full KDE upload like I mentioned. I see there was a new release a couple of days ago..
<sil2100> Mirv: nooooo
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<nerochiaro> jgdx: kenvandine: any chance one of you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/permission-page-url/+merge/279883 ?
<jgdx> nerochiaro, certainly, but did you address the test thing and the path comment? :)
<jgdx> nerochiaro, if not, and you don't want to, that's okay. The panel is thoroughly tested either way.
<nerochiaro> jgdx: sorry, what was the "path comment" ?
<jgdx> nerochiaro, ken's. Basically, he wanted to be able to link to the access page directly using security-privacy/access
<jgdx> right now you can't, IIRC
<nerochiaro> jgdx: i can add that, no problem. so the url would be security-privacy/acccess?service=camera ?
<jgdx> nerochiaro, yeah, I think that'd be good.
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI Qt 5.6 schedule updated for Feb 9th release now (instead of Oct^WDecember), which pretty much rules it out from 16.04 LTS :(
<Mirv> sil2100: it'd been the Qt LTS version which would have suited well
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: can one of you drop the miracast-service packages from silo 0?
<morphis> we renamed the component so also the package names will be different
<sil2100> morphis: on it
<morphis> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> morphis: both miracast packages dropped :)
<robru> Mirv: look on the plus side: when you backport 5.6 to xenial.1, there won't be any other transitions to interfere ;-)
<morphis> sil2100: great
<morphis> robru: btw. is there any timeline to get git support into citrain?
<robru> morphis: nope. Tons of other stuff is higher priority unfortunately
<sil2100> Backporting Qt major releases - niiice
<sil2100> ;)
<morphis> robru: ok
<robru> morphis: don't get me wrong I'd love that. But it'll be months before i can even think about it
<morphis> robru: yeah that is what I already feared :)
<robru> morphis: if bzr is really killing you, make you can develop with git and just import to bzr for train releases? I think some people are already doing this, i saw some git commit hashes in the bzr logs recently
<Mirv> robru: heh :)
<morphis> robru: yeah that would work, we're doing that for ofono
<morphis> but still some extra work
<morphis> and we're currently progressing very fast and not even landing things so that would only make things more complicate
<morphis> if we would just have a good bzr-git-bridge ....
<robru> morphis: true. Do you know what the status of git MPs are? Last i heard it was crazy and obscure. I'm hoping git gets closer to being first class on launchpad before i start implementing train support
<morphis> robru: I did one sometime ago and it just worked for me
<robru> morphis: last time i tried i couldn't even find ui for proposing a merge so i gave up ;-)
<morphis> robru: yeah its a bit hard to find you the project you want to propose a MP against needs to be setup correctly
<morphis> robru: we're using it for libhybris now
<robru> morphis: please email me some example git MPs to poke at
<morphis> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/libhybris/+git/libhybris/+merge/280070
<robru> morphis: email ;-) I'm on my phone
<robru> And i should be sleeping! Goodnight!
<morphis> robru: ah :-)
<morphis> robru: sent
<robru> Thanks! Goodnight!
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Would you be so kind to merge the UITK landing branch to the trunk and publish the package at least to the Overlay PPA, please?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey! Which silo is that?
<morphis> sil2100: I am wondering why https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/4/console now still picks up miracast-service where I dropped it's MPs and you removed the packages from the silo
<sil2100> morphis: hmm... edit your request in the train and remove miracast-service from Source Package Names
<sil2100> And try to rebuild
<sil2100> I guess that should help
<morphis> ok
<morphis> sil2100: hm, it gets readded once I start the build
<sil2100> morphis: ok, I see a few problems
<morphis> sil2100: which?
<sil2100> morphis: the train takes the source package name, not the lp project name - and in your aethercast branch the changelog and control files still use the miracast-service names
<sil2100> morphis: the other problem - your merges target trunk, but trunk doesn't seem to exist? ;)
<morphis> it does
<morphis> lp:aethercast is there
<morphis> sil2100: hm, the debian/ stuff is changed with one of the MPs
<morphis> thought that would be enough
<morphis> so let me merge https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/name-conversion/+merge/280110
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> morphis: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/trunk
<sil2100> This gives me "This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it. "
<morphis> I've just changed the owner
<sil2100> btw. you need to make sure the train bot has write access to the trunk branch
<morphis> to phablet-team
<sil2100> Yeah, +1 on that
<morphis> don' really understand why some gets on ~morphis when I push to lp:aethercast for creating a repo
<sil2100> Anyway, might be some strange edge case of the train here
<morphis> sil2100:
<morphis> 2015-12-10 11:45:13,338 INFO Merging https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/null-merge at r113.
<morphis> 2015-12-10 11:45:13,339 INFO Merging: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/null-merge
<morphis> 2015-12-10 11:45:13,339 INFO Into: /var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-000/xenial/miracast-service/miracast-service
<morphis> that doesn't really make sense to me
<sil2100> uugh
<morphis> the MP is definitely against lp:aethercast
<morphis> see https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/null-merge
<morphis> not sure from where it gets the lp:miracast-service reference
<morphis> there is no further reference to it in one of the MP or the request
<jibel> popey, we have a test case for the weather app which says that the list of location is limited to 7. Is it true or it is unlimited?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  31
<jibel> 7 cities
<popey> jibel, it was limited in the previous version, and I think we carried that over
<sil2100> morphis: might be some strange bug in the train...
<sil2100> morphis: what I would propose trying:
<sil2100> morphis: remove all athercast merges from the silo, rebuild the silo (should be a no-op) - remove the miracast-service from the Source Package Names
<sil2100> morphis: afterwards I would try re-adding the aethercast merges back and building
<sil2100> Well... that's just an idea
<jibel> popey, okay. Apparently now I can add as many as I want but the list only shows 18.
<morphis> sil2100: let me try that
<jibel> popey, I'll update the test case and file a bug
<jibel> thanks
<sil2100> morphis: I think no one considered the edge-case of renaming sources during a landing etc.
<morphis> ok
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like Qt's finally gonna migrate soon?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: the address-book is failing on Xenial, but it has nothing to do with the UITK. I doubt it builds on X anywhere. All other bits in Silo31 are good to go.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: do you know what in Xenial is causing the FTFBS for address-book-app? Since I see silo 45 has address-book-app and it built it sucessfully 22 hours ago
<sil2100> Was something uploaded to xenial less than 22 hours ago that caused it to regress?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: actually... I see your address-book-app is really old in the silo (since 2 days)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: could you rebuild it and check if it helps?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have built it like 5 times
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  but I can try
<sil2100> Maybe someone was broken in the past and now it's fixed, or the UITK landing is causing the regression - as I said, silo 45 has a successfully built address-book-app
<sil2100> So it might be goodish now
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  the Vivid build was fine and I have no idea what is causing the Xenial failure.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: did you re-build address-book-app in the end?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/3/console started now
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, thanks, let's see how it goes
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I hope that the address book app's failure on Xenial does not block our OTA9 landing to Vivid Overaly :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: well, it depends if UITK is causing it ;) Since as I said, it built fine on vanilla Xenial 22 hours ago
<Mirv> sil2100: might be really close again.. stay tuned but don't hold breathe :)
<sil2100> uh oh
<morphis_> sil2100: you got my last messages? looks like I got disconnected ..
<sil2100> morphis_: hm, I don't think I did
<morphis_> <morphis> sil2100: if I assign a new silo for the request can you copy over all packages?
<morphis_> <morphis> sil2100: meaning all source package which are not build from an MP
<morphis_> before I spend too much time with getting this fixed
<popey> pete-woods, any chance this can be fixed, - it's blocking some developers from building their apps - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1472186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1472186 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Can't install libconnectivity-qt1-dev on multiarch" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> morphis_: is it still making problems?
<morphis_> sil2100: yes
<morphis_> rebuilding without the MP drops it but when putting the MP back in it still refers to miracast-service
<sil2100> Ouch, is using a completely different silo for everything not an option?
<sil2100> This is crazy
<pete-woods> popey: it's beyond me
<pete-woods> I've tried asking for help with it, but no luck there
<popey> pete-woods, is it a packaging thing? perhaps Mirv can help?
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> it's packaging
<popey> Mirv is the king of packaging, I'm sure it's within his capabilities ;)
<pete-woods> well hopefully he can spot what's wrong :)
<cjwatson> robru: git MPs work just fine - I mean, there are places where we could use better UI, but they're functional.  The thing you may have missed is that you need to propose the merge from the branch, not from the repository; after that it works more or less like bzr.
<sil2100> morphis_: ah, sorry, mis-read your earlier question
<sil2100> morphis_: yeah, that should be a valid option - at least something workable
<morphis_> yes
<sil2100> morphis_: but you would have to submit a new request
<sil2100> morphis_: like a new one with the same contents, we assign it a different silo, copy all the packages there and then free the original one
<morphis_> sil2100: fine for me
<sil2100> I just hope CI Train won't go all nuts because of the other merges not getting built traditionally
<sil2100> There's been so many changes that I have no idea how it does builds anymore
<morphis_> :-)
<morphis_> sil2100: "2015-12-10 13:41:19,576 ERROR Assignment failed: Low on silos: Ask a trainguard to assign"
<morphis_> sil2100: new request is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/769
<sil2100> What the FUDGE
<sil2100> morphis_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/11/console
<sil2100> miracast-service again
<sil2100> Where does he get that from?!
<sil2100> Let me run it with debug, one moment
<morphis_> WTF
<morphis_> sil2100: not sure if that matters but what I did to get lp:aethercast initialized was to push from a lp:miracast-service checkout
<sil2100> Shouldn't be a problem, let me look at the train code
<sil2100> morphis_: this is really really REALLY bizzarre
<morphis_> sil2100: yes ..
<sil2100> morphis_: the CI Train code does a check of debian/changelog from the branches
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Let me try something
<morphis_> sil2100: where is the debug log for this?
<Mirv> pete-woods: it must be something in the connectivity-api dependency chain that is not multi-arch ready? try to go through the dependency chain based on the error messages so try installing libconnectivity-qt1:armhf and see what that complains next about why it can't be installed
<sil2100> What I pasted in is the best we get, let me try again as all commands that the train executes executed separately return the correct data
<sil2100> morphis_: I'm starting to worry that there's some caching going on here or something
<sil2100> morphis_: as it's impossible
<morphis_> sil2100: just checked but trunk doesn't contain any reference to lp:miracast-service anymore
<sil2100> I'll try another reassign
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> morphis_: right now I suspect paranormal activity (tm)
<dbarth> hey guys, in exchange for the last silos handed over, can i get one for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/770 and he oxide 1.11 release for Vivid ? ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: will try to give you one in a minute, battling some ghosts now
<morphis_> sil2100: hm
<dbarth> sil2100: nw, ty
<sil2100> dbarth: assigned
<sil2100> morphis_: still nothing, as I said it's strange since even executing the bzr cat commands that the train does for your MP yelds proper results and I really doubt there's some cache anywhere
<morphis_> hm
<sil2100> morphis_: the train is just a set of scripts and it's not supposed to cache anything, especially for the prepare job
<morphis_> sil2100: lets try with a brand-new MP
<sil2100> Yeah, maybe that could work
<sil2100> But I even called the API directly and all was good
<sil2100> Might be that the train keeps some files somewhere and just reuses them, but I don't see anything in the code neither would it make any sense
<morphis_> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/null-merge-2/+merge/280152
<morphis_> sil2100: you want to add that or should I?
<sil2100> Let me modify the request
<sil2100> sigh
<sil2100> morphis_: the same thing...
<morphis_> brr
<sil2100> morphis_: just as an experiment, let's try building the silo
<sil2100> Just the aeathercast package
<sil2100> Let me try that with debug
<sil2100> No, doesn't work
<sil2100> This is really crazy
<morphis_> hm
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Wait, I've got another idea
<morphis_> sil2100: which one?
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks; can you upload a source copy from this ppa please? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<dbarth> it is oxide-qt-1.11.3-ubuntu1
<sil2100> morphis_: I'm asking IS to remove one branch in case that matters, as the ci-train-bot pushed one branch-in-progress
<sil2100> That's probably not it though, but I'm slowly out of ideas
<morphis_> ok
<morphis_> worth a try
<sil2100> dbarth: in a minute
<sil2100> morphis_: ok, I don't see anything
<sil2100> morphis_: the train code is a bit tricky, but from my POV I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work - when I lp.load() the merge api path and do merge.target_branch.display_name I get u'lp:aethercast', so the correct branch
<morphis_> hm
<sil2100> And bzr cat --directory lp:aethercast debian/changelog returns the right thing
<sil2100> The only thing I could think of now is that bzr cat is somehow buffering stuff
<sil2100> But I called the same command in a test job on jenkins and got the right response
<morphis_> sil2100: is it the right jenkins instance?
<sil2100> Yeah, the same
<sil2100> robru: hey, once you're around, could you take a look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/769 ? No matter how many times we reassign, it invalidly detects that the aethercast merge provides the miracast-service source
<sil2100> robru: I tracked the code and executed the exact same steps on lp-shell locally and was getting the aethercast name, but the train insists that source_name is miracast-service all the time
<sil2100> robru: bzr cat of the target branch says the same
<sil2100> robru: I even did a bzr cat in the same way that the train does in bzr_cat and get_package_name_from_branch but I got the right value (aethercast)
<Mirv> IT'S HAPPENING!!
<Mirv> pmcgowan: bfiller: sil2100: so xenial is about to get sane wrt train again since we managed to get Qt + apt 1.1 + s390x + half the world migrating to release pocket finally
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 still sees qtbase in excuses though, just hope it's a matter of time now
<morphis_> sil2100: thanks!
<pmcgowan> Mirv, great
<Mirv> sil2100: it's happening, but britney did some "trading" and there are remaining things broken.
<Mirv> sil2100: you may want to keep updated with the rest of the foundations team on what's still to be done. the migration was unoptimal so a couple of key packages (for phone) are still stuck, which normally of course shouldn't ever happen.
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: I'm merge & cleaning silo 012, so long for the 9 months old silo :) it did not auto clean since I did a couple of new uploads directly to archives, but otherwise it's done.
<Mirv> sil2100: but notably ubuntu-ui-toolkit from silo 059 (that you published) is still stuck in proposed, because of s390x issues, which the whole non-functional at the moment: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit <- that was the "interesting" trade britney did
<sil2100> dbarth: hey
<sil2100> dbarth: silo 57 is supposed to be for the overlay?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes, the vivid overlay only; the wily/xenial and desktop vivid packages are released via the security pocket as usual
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, just asking, since I'll have to append the ~overlay bit in that case :)
<sil2100> Eeek, will take a bit
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-3-merge-clean/1/console - among else 45 builds of qtbase 5.5.0alpha/beta/rc/final/5.5.1 deleted :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, what happened with the rebuild of webbrowser-app against Qt 5.5.1 ? looks like the history of lp:webbrowser-app got rewritten
<Mirv> ok, but the UITK issue seems on track to be resolved via s390x fixes too so hopefully not much work anymore
<Mirv> oSoMoN: wow... I think robru needs to look at that - in practice it was more publishings done while the 012 silo was still there, that is 012 wasn't cleaned while you continued webbrowser-app landings. not 100% sure if bzr magic is wanted to be used to fix that, or could just the current archive version be forced to the trunk (just thinking about the Launchpad - does it get what is now merged or not)
<sil2100> Mirv: woohooo \o/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the other affected package is qtubuntu-camera which also had one landing while 012 was not yet cleaned
<Mirv> oSoMoN: robru: however scary the trunk resync looks in webbrowser trunk, if I copy the contents of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/0.23+16.04.20151204-0ubuntu1 release over lp:webbrowser-app, there's zero changes aside from one added changelog entry (the Qt rebuild) and one changed PO file. Train seems to have done exactly what it should have, although I have no idea what this whole
<Mirv>  commit is really about (or what exactly happened) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/1295
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yeah, it looks like no harm was done, although the trunk history looks a bit weird now, as if there had been two distinct trunks for a short while, and now they got reconciled
<Mirv> oSoMoN: robru: I guess it actually cleaned two silos right after one another? the next to last commit is the Qt rebuild changelog entry, and the last includes this https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-ap-failures-desktop-narrow/+merge/279427 + well whatever it has done
<Mirv> oSoMoN: robru: well there most likely were two distinct trunks that now got combined in a very complex way :)
<oSoMoN> webbrowser-app is schizophrenic
<Mirv> robru: so basically nothing for you regarding webbrowser-app, we were just staring at the amazing work train was doing exactly correctly :)
<robru> oSoMoN: Mirv: "Resync trunk" is when there are trunk changes that weren't in your branch. so trunk looks right, but the actual package released didn't have any of that 'resync trunk' stuff in it, looks like you just caused a huge regression, you should do a trunk release to get that stuff back in the released package.
<oSoMoN> robru, how can it be possible, if the Qt 5.5.1 release has version 0.23+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu1, and the current release is 0.23+16.04.20151204-0ubuntu1 ?
<oSoMoN> I don’t expect 20151130-0ubuntu1 would overwrite 20151204-0ubuntu1
<robru> oSoMoN: silo 12 sat around for a long time, somehow something merged to trunk that was not built in the package that just got published.
<robru> oSoMoN: like two conflicting silos both published it seems
<oSoMoN> robru, what I’m saying is I don’t think that package was published, given that it had a version number that is < to the currently published version
<oSoMoN> robru, so iiuc the changes in silo 12 are not actually published
<oSoMoN> (not the other way around)
<robru> oooohhhhh kay...
<robru> oSoMoN: Mirv: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/20 check the audit log, the last few messages specifically say webbrowser-app needs to be rebuilt due to new commits
<robru> Mirv: I don't understand why you merged without publishing
<Mirv> robru: you're confusing things. 012 was published last weeks, but then before merging that oSoMoN did new landings of webbrwoser-app
<robru> oSoMoN: Mirv: indeed 1204 release reverted 1130 release: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/228731358/webbrowser-app_0.23%2B16.04.20151130-0ubuntu1_0.23%2B16.04.20151204-0ubuntu1.diff.gz so better do a new silo with a trunk release to make released vrsion actaully reflect what is in trunk
<Mirv> robru: oSoMoN: the 1130 release was a no-change rebuild, so it does not hurt if the changelog entry was removed
<Mirv> the reason for no-change rebuild via MP instead of manual upload was that webbrowser-app is in main so this made publishin 012 easier. otherwise train wouldn't have noted since I'd have already updated the trunk before
<robru> hmmmm ok
<Mirv> robru: thanks for checking anyway, but for me it's enough the non-012 landings are intact like they are. the other such landing was qtubuntu-camera
<Mirv> well a bit different but anyway, kaleo's later landing contained the same change
<robru> oSoMoN: Mirv ok well just be aware 1130 is on trunk but not in the archive so next time you do a release that'll re-appear in the diff. so the silo diff will show the new version, then 1204, then 1130 being added, then 1126
<oSoMoN> Mirv, so the landing of 0.23+16.04.20151204-0ubuntu1 was correctly built against Qt 5.5.1 ?
<Mirv> robru: ok!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, against xenial-proposed where Qt 5.5 was already at that time
<oSoMoN> excellent
<oSoMoN> so we can close the matter I think
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes. just be aware that we're still working on xenial since ubuntu-ui-toolkit is stuck due to s390x issues. hopefully everything is done before the next image build and tomorrow morning's image is successful (and Qt 5.5 based).
<Mirv> but that does not directly concern you
<Mirv> robru: what's the PPA/bzr version mismatch https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/771 ? I don't see any mismatches
<robru> Mirv: click the log for details
<cjwatson> that looks like a thing that will clear in a bit
<cjwatson> probably just wasn't quite in the PPA yet
<Mirv> robru: I clicked, it seems incorrect message
<robru> oh, yeah
<robru> Mirv: did you *just* build that?
<Mirv> robru: yes, just
<robru> Mirv: it should sort itself out next time it runs in 15 minutes then
<Mirv> robru: ok, I just hadn't seen that before
<robru> Mirv: it used to say "VVVV not found in PPA" but I changed the message to not include the version number so that the case of multiple packages in this state can have the same status message, so the train can show a simpler status, then you can click the log to get the details
<Mirv> robru: ah, it's that in a new form, I've seen that before. thanks!
<robru> yw
<sil2100> jibel, robru, davmor2, rvr: I'll have to skip today's landing meeting
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<sil2100> We need to drive to the vet again, we won't make it otherwise
<robru> sil2100: let's cancel
<robru> I have nothing for that meeting
<robru> sil2100: i guess you forgot about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Renaming_a_Source_Package
<robru> morphis_: still around?
<morphis_> robru: yes
<robru> morphis_: apologies about sil not being able to help you, the source package name cache is quite old, well known, and documented: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Renaming_a_Source_Package
<robru> morphis_: if you're ready to try a new build i can flush that cache real quick
<morphis_> robru: ah... there is a cache :-)
<morphis_> robru: no problem
<morphis_> this isn't urgent
<morphis_> robru: but yeah, I am ready :-)
<robru> morphis_: OK try it now
<robru> morphis_: i guess what happened was you built the old changelog at the new project? Usually if you rename the source package and push the rename to lp:newname it all works fine. But at some point you had the old man's in your changelog at the new trunk and did a build, that muddied the cache
<morphis_> robru: yeah, that is what happened
<morphis_> pushed lp:miracast as lp:aethercast
<morphis_> then did a MP with the renaming (also renaming changelog entries)
<morphis_> which doesn't seem to work
<robru> morphis_: yeah. Unfortunately the train needs that info in a bunch of different places so not caching that is super slow and causes it to redownload the changelog a lot.
<morphis_> ok
<morphis_> good to know for the future :-)
<robru> morphis_: yeah it relies on the name in trunk, you can't rename it from an MP.
<morphis_> ok
<robru> Same thing with adding packaging for the first time, won't work unless trunk already has debian/changelog at least
<robru> I should probably figure out some way to flush the cache but that's hard, let's go shopping
<robru> morphis_: log looks good so far (assuming build doesn't fail), you just need to delete the old name from the sources on the ticket (it will stay gone this time)
<morphis_> robru: wonderful
<morphis_> robru: great, packages are in the silo and building
<morphis_> tvoss_, jhodapp, awe_: ^^
<robru> Yay
<jhodapp> nice!
<jhodapp> what's the silo #?
<robru> jhodapp: 0
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> Yw
<Trevinho> trainguards: for some reason on ticket 628 the train built soruce packages 22 minutes ago, but it's still saying that it's preparing them... And thus there's no upload to the ppa.
<Trevinho> sorry... I spoke too early. Here they are :-)
<robru> Trevinho: compiz is still building in ppa but the rest of the packages have been there for an hour
<Trevinho> robru: yeah, sorry... I didn't see the packages coming to the ppa and i was worried :-D. Although I see the just rebuilt unity not to be there...
<robru> Trevinho: your last build only built compiz
<Trevinho> robru: oh... as there was a build failure in unity, I thought it would have cared about rebuilding it as well without forcing... I'll do that later.
<robru> Trevinho: 2015-12-10 17:28:05,790 INFO unity has no new commits, skipping. 2015-12-10 17:28:05,791 INFO Including compiz.
<robru> Trevinho: it wouldn't rebuild a failure unless there are new commits to fix the failure...
<Trevinho> yeah... I thought it was also checking whether there had been a build failure on previous rebuild
<Trevinho> not wrong... Although sometimes there are random failures :-D
<Trevinho> In this case was a missing libnux package from the arm64 archive... While it should be there forever
<robru> Trevinho: those failures should be retried in the ppa, not rebuilt and reuploaded
<Trevinho> robru: I can I do that?
<robru> Trevinho: no, you have to ask me. There's a bug open to add that feature for everybody
<Trevinho> robru: ah, it would be cool
<robru> Yeah, lots of higher priorities unfortunately
<Trevinho> robru: I understand... Can you then trigger a rebuild of unity for arm64? :😃
<robru> OK
<Trevinho> robru: thanks
<robru> Trevinho: you're welcome
<sil2100> morphis_, robru: did the mystical silo mystery got resolved?
<sil2100> robru: oh, so there was some caching in the end somewhere?
<robru> sil2100: yes, I'm surprised you forgot about the cache, it's not new
<sil2100> robru: didn't see it in the code, how do you clean it?
<robru> sil2100: the doc i linked has the instructions
<robru> sil2100: also if you were looking at the function, it says "@ramdisk" right there
<sil2100> huh, had no idea what that meant, ok
<sil2100> Ok, now I know what that decorator is for, I didn't even notice it really
<robru> sil2100: the clue was "disk" i guess
<robru> sil2100: the sister decorator is "@memoize", which does the same thing, only in memory, no disk storage
<sil2100> k
<sil2100> ACK, thanks
<robru> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/utils.py#L106 it only calls the function if the value isn't found in the cache
<robru> Yw
<robru> renatu: humm, that looks transient, trying again: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-055-1-build/3/console
<robru> renatu: is your name short for Nosferenatu? ;-)
<renatu> robru, no :D
<renatu> robru, "renato" is in use already :D
<robru> ah
<rvr> jhodapp: Silo 41 approved
<jhodapp> rvr, awesome thanks
<robru> bblunch
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-11
<bzoltan_> Mirv: robru: Do you guys know what is going on with the silo31 content?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I saw it was discussed by sil2100 yesterday, and he continued to say that address book app didn't fail to build (=run tests) in other silos
<Mirv> bzoltan_: anyway, let me rebuild UITK for s390x now that it's possible, otherwise train complains about that too
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: when you're around, we'd need the click landing from silo 012 to unblock xenial
<jibel> Mirv, ok, I'll ask someone to do the verification this morning
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> just retried again amd64 address-book-app, no luck https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229677326/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.address-book-app_0.2%2B16.04.20151210-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> sil2100: so bzoltan would be wishing to be able to land the approved OTA-9 landing to overlay despite xenial problem(s), and fix xenial issues after the UITK otherwise is safely in overlay, in the next landing.
<Mirv> sil2100: it's actually not just one test failing in address-book-app, also a change in UITK exposes some sort of linking problem on the new s390x where the previous UITK just happened to build..
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, not good
<Mirv> sil2100: in other news, all the required xenial landings to fix what britney let through did not land in time - this is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/772 required for s390x so that UITK can be unblocked from proposed (for all archs) and ji_bel has promised to have someone looking at it soon
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  comparing with the passing logs it looks to me like it already fails at "Fail to connect with syncfw" connecting to com.canonical.pim.AddressBook on DBus - I think it's safe to assume that is not a UITK problem
<kalikiana> sil2100: could somebody from address book take a look at the failure? it looks like a flaky dbus connection issue to me. I don't think it's hitting uitk at that point
<sil2100> kalikiana, bzoltan_: we don't have any evidence for flakyness as it hasn't failed anywhere else yet, where on the UITK silo it fails all the time
<kalikiana> sil2100: well, it does seem to be fine on vivd, though
<sil2100> Yeah, so some combination of xenial and the UITK is causing chaos
<sil2100> Anyway, let me think
<kalikiana> but it also fails to connect to com.canonical.pim.AddressBook - I'm not sure how UITK could cause that, that's at best Qt API
<sil2100> kalikiana: I also have no idea, but as you can see it's somehow affecting the test as silo 44 built fine on first try 8 hours ago
<sil2100> Anyway, you guys propose just releasing the vivid-overlay bits?
<Mirv> sil2100: that's zoltan's wish, yes (although he's off today so he can scarcely join the discussion)
<sil2100> Since for sure I wouldn't release something to xenial that doesn't build or affects builds
<sil2100> kalikiana, bzoltan_: you guys would have to deal with this anyway with your next UITK landing, releasing the address-book-app changes to xenial too
<dbarth> hey there, can i publish the sasl plugin now btw? seb128 ack'ed the package
<sil2100> dbarth: I published it yesterday
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> but i still see the ticket open here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/695
<sil2100> dbarth: it's in xenial NEW and vivid-overlay RELEASE
<sil2100> NEW queue (signon-plugin-sasl/xenial).
<sil2100> Release pocket (signon-plugin-sasl/vivid).
<dbarth> do i need to press the merge button?
<sil2100> (it's migrating)
<seb128> dbarth, I NEWed it
<sil2100> Not yet
<dbarth> ok ok ;)
<sil2100> It will merge automatically once it gets out of the NEW queue
<sil2100> Which should be soon as per what seb128 said ;)
<dbarth> ah perfect, ok so i'll stay on autopilot
<kalikiana> sil2100: sure, and as soon as somebody from address book can take a look we can investigate more... otherwise we're blocked... these are the only options I see
<sil2100> kalikiana, bzoltan_: ok, I'll grant you this one-time exception and only release the vivid bits but you need to make sure to contact bfiller with this, prepare a silo for testing and do a coordinated dual fix ASAP
<kalikiana> sil2100: understood. thanks a lot!
<sil2100> huh, ok, manual copy-package it is then
<sil2100> kalikiana, bzoltan_: packages copied, force-merging silo
<sil2100> Nothing like closing the wrong terminal
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, do we have a way to tell what Qt/UITK version was in what framework? The phone today ships frameworks as old as 13.10 (not to mention all the -dev ones...)... I've  a weird feeling we're not backwards compatible that far back...
<Saviq> sil2100, we'd like to prepare app devs to go device-pixel-ratio-aware (hidpi screens and such), but we'd need to tell them what's the minimal framework they need to declare for their app to work for sure on all apps it will get installed on
<Saviq> s/apps/phones/
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  lovely! thank you a big bunch :)
<sil2100> Saviq: hmmm, I could try prepping such a list with the help of the SDK team
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, true on the fact that we need some cleanup of frameworks, we did none as none of the framework->deps pairs were documented anywhere
<cjwatson> Mirv: would you mind publishing click for me if it passes QA?  I'm on holiday today and not at a computer where I could do it myself
<Mirv> cjwatson: sure, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it's not a good situation, as they are today... they're only remotely useful for API additions
<Saviq> and not at all for deprecations
<rvr> cjwatson: Silo 12 approved.
<Saviq> rvr, brave soul! let me know anything you need about silo 22 ;)
<rvr> Saviq: hehe
<Mirv> sil2100: around? please click publish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/772 ASAP. the packaging changes are removal of a patch (now included upstream) and small control file change
<Mirv> kenvandine: or you ^
<Mirv> cyphermox: ha, I see you're around. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/772 publish please? we need it to unblock xenial after britney did what it did yesterday.
<cyphermox> ok
<Mirv> thank you
<Mirv> sil2100: kenvandine: unping therefore.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ping
<cyphermox> Mirv: sil2100: btw I think there is a typo in code: 2015-12-11 14:00:59,670 DEBUG Beginning: phase: ackaging
<cyphermox> (and cjwatson's silo is published, I reviewed it and didn't see anything wrong)
<Mirv> cyphermox: thanks, and thanks for the publish run!
<Mirv> this should unblock the last bits of xenial/s390x click -> ubuntu-app-lauch -> url-dispatcher -> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cyphermox> I'm a little curious what bits would help s390x though?
<Mirv> cyphermox: haha, it's not a typo, it's robru's great invention of the phase where ack:s are checked/done :D
<cyphermox> Mirv: ok, that's what I wondered
<Mirv> cyphermox: if you didn't follow, britney traded yesterday mass migration with some uninstallability which raised a few eyebrows and broke xenial image. UITK is stuck in proposed due to ubuntu-app-launch on s390x not being installable because click didn't build from source in xenial. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cyphermox> Mirv: yeah, I had seen the migration
<Mirv> so this click landing should unlock it and xenial would be finally good
<cyphermox> Mirv: so, the fact that it's building will unbreak s390x
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes
<Saviq> rvr, looking good, then? ;)
 * Saviq can't wait
<rvr> Saviq: So far, yes
<Saviq> rvr, oh the suspense!
<jhodapp> Mirv, just an FYI, just got another bgplaylist code PR merged with upstream
<jhodapp> for qtmultimedia
<Mirv> jhodapp: great work!
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: hey! you might want to try to kick an image build when 'rmadison -s xenial ubuntu-ui-toolkit' says "ubuntu2"
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, makes sense
<Elleo> sil2100: am I right in thinking that ^ "Destination version <blah> is missing from changelog" isn't something to worry about?
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Depends on what that version is, but from what I see it's probably just some no-change rebuild
<sil2100> Let me double check
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, you shouldn't worry about it but just make sure that these changes are included in your ubuntu-download-manager:
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213247676/ubuntu-download-manager_1.0%2B15.10.20150724-0ubuntu1_1.0%2B15.10.20150724-0ubuntu2~ppa2.diff.gz
<sil2100> I see there's some modification to debian/rules
<sil2100> Elleo: normally someone doing changes like that should upstream them, but doko is bad at forwarding his changes
<Elleo> sil2100: ah, how's that best handled at this point? should I include his changes in my branch?
<Elleo> sil2100: it looks like his changes were made to ignore symbol checks on certain platforms, but we've moved away from using symbol files to using abi-compliance-checker now, so those changes should be irrelevant
<sil2100> Elleo: in that case you can simply ignore this change ;)
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, cool
<rvr> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> rvr, uh oh? :)
<rvr> Saviq: What does the multiwindowed test do?
<Saviq> rvr, on clicking "Click me!" it should say "Window 2" (and not crash and burn)
<rvr> Saviq: Ah, cool
<rvr> Then it works
<Saviq> rvr, basically the QML opens a second window, which before would cause unity8 to die a painful death
<Saviq> now it just pops up instead the original window
<rvr> Yes, I see
<rvr> Saviq: All the tests are ok
<Saviq> rvr, great, thanks
<rvr> Saviq: Approving the silo
<Mirv> sil2100: any status on the xenial image build? just curious.
<sil2100> Mirv: it's ounn, it's workin'
<sil2100> I mean, buildin'
<Mirv> ok
<barry> sil2100: still around?
<sil2100> barry: hey! Yeah, more or less :)
<sil2100> What's up?
<barry> sil2100: hi!  nothing urgent.  i just realize that i suck at getting to LP: #1463136.  i assigned it to you in the hopes you might have time to take a crack at it.  if not, feel free to reassign it back to me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463136 in Ubuntu system image "Update archive-master.tar.xz file location to match si client 3.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463136
<sil2100> mmmmm, sure thing :) All things s-i I like
<barry> sil2100: you are mr. server now :)
<sil2100> barry: ok, I'll put it on my short-term TODO list for next week
<barry> sil2100: i'm happy to review of course!
<barry> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> np! Will throw a merge for review, there will be even more later next week too
<barry> sil2100: sounds good!
<tvoss> sil2100, if you are still around: do we have debug symbols for silos available?
<robru> tvoss: yeah, should be
<robru> tvoss: what silo?
<tvoss> robru, 000
<robru> tvoss: yep, -dbgsym packages appear to be in there
<robru> bbl
<bzoltan_> sil2100: robru: do you guys understand this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-1-build/3/console
<robru> bzoltan_: better file that bug like it says, looks like bzr itself is broken
<robru> bzoltan_: i didn't change any Unicode handling recently...
<bzoltan_> robru: thanks... should I just expect that it will magicly work when I retry?
<robru> bzoltan_: as a workaround for now you could try removing the á from wherever that is
<robru> bzoltan_: doesn't look transient to me, it's a Unicode error based on the inputs...
<robru> bzoltan_: I'm at the doctor now, will be an hour or two before i can really dig into this
<robru> bzoltan_: sadly i put a lot of effort into making the train work with Unicode in py3 but this is bzr itself which is still py2 and unmaintained, yuck
<bzoltan_> robru:  ohh, get well dude and do not bother :) it is my name in the changelog... I do not mind being Zoltan and not Zoltán :)
<robru> bzoltan_: thanks, it's just a checkup, I'll be home in no time
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah $LANG is set correctly for utf8, not sure why bzr is puking like that
<robru> bzoltan_: oh i guess your indentation is wrong. Add one more space and put the accent back in, i think it should work
<robru> The [ should have two spaces in front i think
<robru> OK gotta go, doctor is here ;-)
<bzoltan_> robru:  how true :) thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: err, does ubuntu-system-settings not get dual landed?
<jgdx> kenvandine, it does
<jgdx> dobey, ^
<dobey> huh
<dobey> why is the diff to debian/changelog so huge in my silo then?
<dobey> for the vivid build
<robru> dobey: what silo?
<jgdx> dobey, seems something has gone sideways
<dobey> robru: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+sourcepub/5767446/+listing-archive-extra
<dobey> something indeed has gone sideways
<jgdx> dobey, this mp? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-system-settings/iap-trust-store/+merge/280356
<jgdx> if so, that diff is crazy
<robru> dobey: because that diff is against vivid, not the overlay. you want the diff generated by the train: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-1-build/lastBuild/artifact/ubuntu-system-settings_vivid_content.diff/*view*/
<dobey> hmm, ok
<robru> I've written a program that uses the same file for locking and logging. I call it... the "logck"
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Successfully built
<vigo> pete-woods, ping
<vigo> pete-woods, did you have some minutes to take a look to silo 2224
<vigo> ?
<mardy> robru: hi! Why does bileto sometimes suggest to abandon the ticket and rebuild it?
<mardy> robru: I pushed some new commits to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669, and I get that message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/account-plugins). Proposed pocket (xenial/gnome-control-center-signon)
<pete-woods> vigo: this issue is going to be my top priority
<pete-woods> But to be clear. That silo was landed last week already by mistake
<pete-woods> If you could push your findings into a bug against indicator-network
<pete-woods> that would be great
<jamesh> seb128: hi.  I got my storage-provider-webdav silo published after the trouble last week.  However, the zesty packages are stuck in the new queue.  Is that something you can help with?  It's the same binaries as you looked at last week.
<seb128> jamesh, hey, I can have a look
<jamesh> seb128: thank you
<seb128> yw!
<pete-woods> vigo_: just noticed you reconnected with a different nick
<vigo_> pete-woods, morning
<pete-woods> morning
<pete-woods> there's some scrollback for you ^
<vigo> pete-woods, ack!
<robru> mardy: because it's the last one with "landing-" in the name
<jibel> robru, what is this critical bug you mentioned on the ml?
<robru> jibel: can't remember which ticket sorry, ask bfiller
<vigo_> oSoMoN, ping
<vigo_> oSoMoN, looks like 19.4 from security is shadowing again 1.18.5 in the overlay like 2 weeks ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<renato__> robru, any problem with Automated Signoff? silo 2287 is on the queue since Friday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
<mardy> trainguards: can please someone help me understand what the problem is, here? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
<oSoMoN> vigo, yes, indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<vigo> oSoMoN, :( because of that I cannot install unity8-desktop-session on a new xenial image for testing
<vigo> do you know a workaround or when it will be fixed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<jibel> trainguards, could someone have a look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 it is stuck on 'automated signoff' since Dec 9th
<oSoMoN> vigo, you could install silo 2263, that will upgrade oxide to 1.19.5
<oSoMoN> it seems to be working fine on xenial
<oSoMoN> unfortunately it’s not ready for QA validation as the renderer crashes on vivid
<vigo> oSoMoN, ack! thanks! :)
<oSoMoN> (bug #1648891)
<ubot5`> bug 1648891 in Oxide "renderer process gets SIGBUS in 1.19.5 on arale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648891
<vigo> oSoMoN, np thank you again :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<renato__> trainguards, do you know why silo 2287 is freeze on "Automated Signoff" it is on queue since Friday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
<dobey> renato__: well you just reset it, so have to wait for next britney and bileto runs to see i guess
<renato__> dobey, yeah sorry. I was wondering if it was something specific for that build.
<renato__> dobey, how long it should takes?
<dobey> no idea
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Successfully built
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey!
<jibel> renato__, it's just bileto failed to collect the results at some point
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Take a look here https://trello.com/c/XYaelKKP/3860-2266-2266-libertine-christownsend
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, I looked.  The --force-yes is something we need to change, but it shouldn't have any impact right now.  The proot output seems a little odd.  Does it not work?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Not sure
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: The container seems to be created
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.  Is this an M10 running xenial?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Installing a package shows the same
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: proot info: pid 11699: terminated with signal 9
<rvr> And it cannot be launched
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.  Grr.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I've been struggling to get my m10 working on xenial, so I really don't have a test bed.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Which env did you use to test?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: amd64 desktop on zesty and x+o.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I see
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'll see if I can get my m10 working enough to try to reproduce.  But this opens the question since we need this landing for desktop as well and m10 w/ xenial isn't fully up, does something like this block the landing?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Right now, it's a fail, yes.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: :/
<rvr> ** (process:13198): WARNING **: Unable to get snap information for 'test': Status code is: 404
<rvr> [2016-12-12 15:12:12.376] INFO: Registry: RegistryObject::ScopeProcess::on_process_death(): Process for scope: "libertine-scope.ubuntu_libertine-scope" exited
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: 'test' is the name of the container
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That is normal.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Is a ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-test_app_0.0-.log?
<ChrisTownsend> With app being whatever the name of the app is you tried launching.
<rvr> cat application-legacy-test_gedit_0.0-.
<rvr> XMir has closed unexpectedly
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ohhhhhhh, of course.  xmir currently does not run on arm64
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Oohhh!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: There is a fix in the xmir git tree, but it has not been released yet.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I completely forgot about xmir's deficiencies.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: But I guess that doesn't explain the signal 9 warning
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That could be noise.  It's hard to say at this point.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'll try creating a chroot container on my x+o desktop machine and see if it shows that there.  I can't remember if it does or not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<rvr> bregma: Are you planning the release of the Xmir fix for amd64 any time soon?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: It has to be released in Zesty first, but we are waiting on the new version of X.  Once that all lands, then we have to SRU it into xenial- we cannot use the overlay for Xmir in xenial.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Why not?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: why can't use overlay?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: dobey:  Because it's all of X and the archive can trump what's in the overlay and break user's systems.  We have release via SRU so as to keep everything in sync.
<ChrisTownsend> And X receives quite of bit of updates in xenial-updates.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: all of X has to be updated?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Yes, Xmir is a patch in X.
<dobey> oh
<vigo> Saviq, ping
<ltinkl> vigo, Saviq on holidays
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: well, does it require the X version from zesty, or can it be backported to X in xenial?
<ChrisTownsend> We could do it for Vivid because Vivid archive was no longer receiving X updates, so overlay was fine.  Xenial being LTS makes us have to go the SRU route.
<rvr> I see
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: We cannot put things in xenial SRU until they have been released in the current Ubuntu devel series.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: i'm not talking about SRU
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Hmm, I'm not sure what you are asking then.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: So you mean the fix for arm64?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: yes
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: does it require a specific new feature only in the X going into zesty? or does it work on xenial xorg?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: That particular fix can be backported into the X version on xenial.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: if you're planning SRU it also gets complicated by the HWE stack
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: How so?  The zesty stack w/ the fix will be the next HWE stack.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: what about the yakkety X? is it not going to xenial for HWE?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I'm not sure of HWE cadence, but I imagine that's already underway.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: right, so i mean the fixed patch will need to end up in that too, i presume
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Not sure and it probably doesn't really matter.  I'm really only concerned about getting this fix in xenial-updates.  And the way we do that is through SRU.  But before we SRU, it has to be in Zesty.  So...
<dobey> anyway, i don't see a problem with grabbing the current xorg from xenial-updates/security, sticking the updated patch in it, and throwing it in a silo to land in the overlay for xenial; it shouldn't break systems
<vigo> ltinkl, ack
<dobey> well, the "needs to be in devel release" first can be worked around a little
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: We have entertained the current xenial xorg + patch thing and stick it in the overlay.  We may have to do that this time, but it causes quite a bit of extra work since we still have to do the SRU.
<bschaefer> trainguards silo 2180 should be ready to land!
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: And yes, there are exceptions to the needs to be in devel first.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: well not a whole lot of extra work i think. just a rebuild for landing into xenial as an SRU for when you want to do the SRU
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I'll discuss with bregma.
<salem_> robru, hey, do you have any idea why the automated tests are not running on silo 2241? it's like this since friday.
<alf_> robru: Hi! Can I just leave the commit message in an MP empty if I don't want bileto to add anything to my debian/changelog?
<dobey> alf_: you need to provide your own debian/changelog if you don't want bileto to update it
<dobey> alf_: ie, your MP needs a new changelog entry, otherwise the commit message must be set
<bregma> dobey, ChrisTownsend, I don;t see why landing something in overlay won't work short-term, as long as people understand their systems will possibly break as -updates gets updated
<bregma> if people can pin their apt sources when building snaps, that would solve the problem
<dobey> bregma: well i expect if the change is only to fix arm64 builds of xmir, there will be very few people hitting that "breakage"
<bregma> only anyone building snaps for arm64 -- Dragonboard, M10, etc
<dobey> yeah, i don't know if snapcraft does priorities/pinning properly for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
<dobey> salem_, renato__: trainguards <- seems something is really wonky with britney for silos, not sure if anything broke on bileto end or the other end
<alf_> dobey: I am providing the changelog, but bileto still adds the MP commit message. So, IIUC, it's ok to leave the commit message blank in this case and bileto won't complain.
<vigo> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> vigo, hey
<vigo> I'll land 2150 right now
<mzanetti> nice :)
<vigo> but couldn't test the fix for Bug #1517830
<ubot5`> bug 1517830 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "In landscape mode the music listing jumps when touched" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517830
<vigo> since mediascanner is broken in xenial for frieza
<mzanetti> ah ok... I see
<vigo> all other fixes look good =)
<mzanetti> not sure what to tell you on this one atm
<vigo> I already filed the bug against mediascanner
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt, zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 QA Signoff: Approved
<mterry> ooh thanks QA!
<vigo> mterry, yw ;)
<mterry> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 zesty/repowerd: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/repowerd. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Preparing packages
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, i have mir 0.25 ready to land in silo 2180
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, will take a look at it
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Successfully built
<dobey> meh britney seems to not be working
<renato__> sil2100, could you take a look why silo 2287 is stuck on "Automated Signoff"  ?
<dobey> renato__: all silos are
<dobey> sil2100, robru: ^^ seems maybe britney isn't running right or something
<xnox> sil2100, i thought you might like this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/0.96
<xnox> sil2100, worth landing that into xenial too?
<robru> mardy: looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto#Destination_version_is_missing_from_changelog #2
<xnox> sil2100, builds everywhere.
<robru> dobey: renato__ indeed britney appears to be in a bad way, I'll get to that shortly
<renato__> robru, thanks
<robru> Yw
<robru> alf_: yes, you need either the commit message or a manual changelog
<dobey> robru: isn't the commit message still required for the actual commit though, even if not used in the changelog?
<robru> dobey: no, if Commit Message is missing is uses debian/changelog for the commit message
<dobey> oh
<sil2100> bschaefer: hey! Did an archive admin do a binNEW review of libmirrenderer-dev already?
<bschaefer> sil2100, umm im not sure what libmirrenderer is?
<bschaefer> libmircore?
<bschaefer> sil2100, o ... umm im not sure :)
 * bschaefer did not see that new library we added
<bschaefer> sil2100, who should i poke to do a binNew review for libmirrenderer and libmircore?
<bschaefer> (or how do i check someone has done it?)
<sil2100> bschaefer: you would need to find someone with archive admin rights, usually we ask seb to do it - but he's offline
<bschaefer> dang, well ill be sure to poke him tomorrow!
 * bschaefer actually emails
<sil2100> I know slangasek and infinity also have AA rights so they could do that too
<bschaefer> sil2100, good to know though, as yeah weve added libmircore/renderer
<bschaefer> (the renderer library just looks like a pc file only... strangely)
<bdmurray> sil2100: How do I use dput with this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2286/+packages
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Normally should work, e.g. dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/2286 ...
<sil2100> bdmurray: you're a core-dev so you should have the access
<bdmurray> sil2100: cool, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Pending binary packages (xenial/repowerd). Uploading build (zesty/repowerd)
<sil2100> bschaefer: if you find someone that would do the binNEW, could you please ask that person to leave a comment in Bileto about its acceptance? If you won't be able to find anyone I'll poke seb in the UTC morning
<dobey> britney britney britney
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> robru: btw, any idea why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 hasn't changed to "landed" yet if the ci-train branch was manually pushed to trunk?
<dobey> hmm, i guess if the autopkgtests queue ever gets to the remaining i386 tests, it should go through though
<robru> dobey: because whether or not something is pushed to trunk isn't the criteria for which something is considered landed.
<robru> dobey: it looks in proposed and sees the package in proposed so it reports that it's in proposed.
<dobey> robru: oh, i thought it used to switch to landed if it was in proposed and the code was in trunk
<robru> dobey: nope that has never been the case. force finalize manually sets the ticket to 'landed' and tells it to stop monitoring the migration.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Successfully built
<dobey> oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
<renato__> robru, any luck with "Automated Signoff" problem?
<robru> renato__: yeah I've identified the problem, just poking at it now
<renato__> robru, ok thanks
<robru> renato__: yw. hopefully should be fixed within a couple hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> yay
<dobey> robru: thanks for fixing britney
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
<dobey> now we just need better QA coverage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
 * robru -> bblunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
<bdmurray> trainguards - How can I see the result of an autopkgtest for a ticket e.g. https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yup, and missed you ping
<robru> bdmurray: click the excuses file
<bdmurray> robru: ah-ha, cool
<bdmurray> robru: so if I've using this for an SRU, I just upload the debdiff and abandon(?) the ticket?
<robru> bdmurray: what? No you click publish just like any other ticket. It does SRUs
<bdmurray> robru: ah, but then is the diff in the queue going to suck?
 * bdmurray tries anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 Publishing packages
<robru> bdmurray: i don't understand what you're talking about. What diff? It puts the package in the queue for trusty-proposed
<robru> bdmurray: the ticket shows you the diff
<bdmurray> robru: launchpad generates a diff when a package is uploaded to the -proposed queue but doesn't for sync's from PPAs
<bdmurray> robru: see this queue - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1
<robru> bdmurray: get the diff from the ticket if you need the diff then
<bdmurray> there's a diff in the PPA too which works
<bdmurray> robru: maybe the PPA description could include a direct link to the diff to reduce the number of clicks needed?
<bdmurray> robru: My thought is if we are promoting this for the SRU process, it should be good for the SRU team too.
<robru> bdmurray: the diffs generated by launchpad in the ppa aren't reliable. They are often just the diff between versions in the ppa. Only the ticket has the diff between the ppa package and the target archive
<robru> bdmurray: file a bug for the description. I'll consider it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast, zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Ready to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Ready to build (zesty/bluez). Successfully built (xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Ready to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Ready to build (zesty/aethercast). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Ready to build (zesty/indicator-display). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Ready to build (zesty/gallery-app). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Ready to build (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Proposed pocket (zesty/libusermetrics). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras, xenial/libusermetrics, zesty/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 Release pocket
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is there a way to poke britney to ask it to reconsider http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app ? qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 appears to be installable in zesty
<robru> oSoMoN: no. Those results aren't cached, eg, it "reconsiders" them every time it runs. The only part of britney that needs to be poked to reconsider is autopkgtests
<oSoMoN> robru, excuse my ignorance, britney is a black box to me (are there docs about how it works btw?). so is there any action I (or someone else) can take to unblock webbrowser-app ?
<robru> oSoMoN: apologies, it's midnight and I'm drunk. I think you should try making a fresh chroot and installing your ppa there, that should allow you to investigate your issue. If you can't figure it out from there, try asking in #ubuntu-release
<robru> oSoMoN: re:docs, can't think of anything, sorry. Britney issues should be reproducible in chroots
<mardy> robru: hi! About https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669, I suspect that there is no other ticket waiting to be published, but just this one: it went to the proposed pocket, and there verification failed
<mardy> robru: so I pushed a new commit, and now need to rebuild it
<mardy> robru: maybe it needs to be removed from the proposed pocket?
<robru> mardy: please review the log: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1669/status/9985/ this says exactly what is missing from trunk, complete with diff. It won't give the exact ticket number but should be enough to jog your memory. If that doesn't look like a valid release to you then indeed you should ask #ubuntu-release to delete it from proposed for you. And if
<robru> they give you any gruff about deleting from proposed then tell them it's Steve's preferred solution
<mardy> robru: yes, I think that the diff matches exactly this very silo
<robru> mardy: did you publish the ticket and then rebuild it?
<mardy> robru: yes: it was stuck in -proposed, then verification failed, then I updated it and rebuilt it
<mardy> robru: before rebuilding I actually abandoned it, as bileto suggested me to
<robru> mardy: ah ok, yes that explains it, please ask in #ubuntu-release to have it deleted from proposed
<mardy> robru: OK, thanks!
<robru> mardy: the abandoning just deleted the ppa, not the package in proposed. Yw
<robru> mardy: btw thanks for abandoning, that was the last one with the old style PPAs, we are  officially 100% ephemeral now thanks to you
<mardy> :-D
<oSoMoN> robru, it is fully installable in a clean zesty chroot, but no worries, I’ll ping the guys in #ubuntu-release
<robru> Ok
<vigo> jgdx, ping!
<vigo> morning :)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 should be ready for QA validation (bfiller asked me to disable autolanding for lp:messaging-framework which was causing issues it seems, and I just did)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/installed-qmltests
<xnox> oSoMoN, robru: this case is actually not that obvious. webbrowser-app is in main, yet qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 is in universe.
<xnox> oSoMoN, robru: this will not migrate, until M.I.R. process is done for qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1
<oSoMoN> xnox, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager says it’s in main
<xnox> looking at binary splits
<oSoMoN> actually, this is really weird, all binary packages for ubuntu-download-manager are in main, except for qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 which is in universe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23623148/
<oSoMoN> how is that even possible?
<xnox> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23623149/
<xnox> oSoMoN, because it can =)
<xnox> oSoMoN, this would need a quick binary promotion, which should be hassle free; i'll request an AA to do that.
<oSoMoN> xnox, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2276 QA Signoff: Approved
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Do you have a moment for a pre-binNEW review?
<sil2100> seb128: there's https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 with new packages of libmircore1, libmircore-dev and libmirrenderer-dev
<sil2100> (+ the usual ABI bump renames)
<sil2100> seb128: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2180/2016-12-06_02:50:08/zesty_mir_packaging_changes.diff <- diff for zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Preparing packages
<xnox> sil2100, can bileto deal with 3.0 (native) packages?
<pete-woods> trainguards: do you guys know what the failure at the end of this autopkgtest means?
<pete-woods> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2275/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20161212_214159_07c45@/log.gz
<sil2100> xnox: I think so, yes, I think the UITK was native
<sil2100> xnox: let me double-check
<xnox> nope, has a diff.gz
<sil2100> hmmmm
<pete-woods> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yQzwKuqb/
<pete-woods> hmm, that seems bad
 * pete-woods doesn't think he's done anything with liboxide
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 QA Signoff: Approved
<jibel> pete-woods, new uploaded of oxide in -security shadowed the version in the overlay
<jibel> upload*
<pete-woods> jibel: okay, does that mean some
<pete-woods> *someone is going to fix it?
<jibel> pete-woods, silo 2263 fixes it
<pete-woods> and I should just wait a while
<pete-woods> cool
 * pete-woods waits
<sil2100> xnox: you would have to try it on an experimental silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 Publishing packages
<jibel> oSoMoN, is there any reason to not land 263 now given it's already in X and Z?
<jibel> 2263
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2276 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> jibel, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1648891
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1648891 in Oxide "renderer process gets SIGBUS in 1.19.5 on arale" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> oSoMoN, it's Z and X and arale doesn't work in these releases
<oSoMoN> jibel, sure, but the crash is not arale-specific, it’s armhf specific, so potentially affecting X and Z too
<jibel> oSoMoN, is it specific to 1.19.5 or 1.19.x ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, because 1.19.4 is already released in the archive
<oSoMoN> jibel, not entirely sure, but most likely 1.19.x , and indeed it’s quite unfortunate that 1.19 has been released in the archive without proper testing on devices
<jibel> oSoMoN, could we release 1.19.5 to the x overlay to at least fix the uninstallable packages issue, then fix it properly
<oSoMoN> jibel, one thing that we can do is publish 2263 to unblock pete-woods and others, given the 1.19.4 is already in the archive as you pointed out, and later in the week (hopefully) publish a 1.19.6 with a fix for the crash
<jibel> ?
<jibel> right :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 zesty/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/systemd. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<jibel> dbarth_, ^ what do you think?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Preparing packages
<xnox> sil2100, what is the magic i can use to install silo onto M10 tablet?
<xnox> i guess i need to make it writable and just force update the debs? =)
<sil2100> xnox: I don't have an M10 but for any normal device you can use the bileto tool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2276 Release pocket
<sil2100> xnox: install phablet-tools-bileto and then check out bileto
<xnox> sil2100, cool.
<sil2100> xnox: you should be able to just use `bileto device-upgrade ticket-num device-password`
<xnox> sil2100, i bored M10 from ondra, who had it in his cupboard
<alan_g> trainguards (I think bschaefer asked yesterday, but I don't know the answer) - can we get silo 2180 landed?
<xnox> alan_g, looks like it is ready to go
<alan_g> xnox: I think so
<xnox> alan_g, well, no.
<sil2100> xnox, alan_g: no
<xnox> alan_g, there are new binary packages, which need AA ack.
<sil2100> I requested a pre-binNEW review
<xnox> alan_g, see e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2180/2016-12-06_02:50:08/xenial_mir_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> I poked seb128 earlier but he's probably busy
<sil2100> (see backlog ^)
<alan_g> I see. Thanks for the update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 Proposed pocket (zesty/dialer-app). Release pocket (xenial/dialer-app)
<dbarth_> jibel, oSoMoN: sounds good to unblock things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher)
<jibel> oSoMoN, lets do it then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> jibel, okay, so who needs to take action?
<jibel> oSoMoN, you I suppose to land the silo
<oSoMoN> trainguard: is it possible to land only a subset of a given silo? i.e. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2263/+packages contains packages for V, X and Z, but I want to land only those targetting Xenial(->overlay)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ^
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, define what you mean by 'land' - we could potentially just copy one of the packages for the series you want
<sil2100> But this might make things complicated from the branch perspective
<oSoMoN> sil2100, there are no branches involved, it’s oxide
<sil2100> Ah, ok, then sure
<oSoMoN> sil2100, if I reconfigure the silo to target only xenial, when doing the publication only those packages will be copied to the overlay PPA, right? I mean other packages in the silo PPA will be ignored, right?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I suppose so, yes, we can also remove the unneeded ones
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that’s another option, although I’d rather keep them around for investigation purposes, given that there’s a crash with the vivid packages
<oSoMoN> ok, I’ll retarget the silo to xenial only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Generating diffs
<sil2100> In such cases I always prefer to just manually publish the packages, since I'm never sure if Bileto won't get angry that there are binaries for other series in the PPA
<sil2100> Anyway, we can take care of that
<seb128> sil2100, hey, sorry was at lunch, yeah that mir update looks fine, feel free to land, changelogs could be a bit nicer than "Mir 0.25 compat" though
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! :)
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, will forward that to Brandon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Publishing packages
<seb128> yw!
<robru> xnox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging this is the documentation for what bileto expects from your packaging but that is quite old... Predating ci train actually ;-)
<robru> sil2100: yes it's fine if the ppa contains packages for series other than what the ticket is configured for
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
<sil2100> robru: wow, I think you should be still sleeping ;) !
<xnox> sil2100, jet lagg, i guess robru is only over iceland at the moment.
<xnox> or well, east coastish
<robru> Indeed jetlag and drinking don't mix
<robru> Now I'm jetlagged and hung over
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 Release pocket
 * sil2100 goes off for lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Proposed pocket (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Successfully built
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I have libertine in a VM now, trying to create container, but it gives me an error
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: awesome!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No mapping for container root
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: What?   Sounds like an LXC issue.  Are you on Zesty or x+o?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: X+O
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, I'll try to reproduce.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: But that really sounds like LXC :(
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, it is
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: lxc has never given me anything but grief
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: See screenshot at https://trello.com/c/XYaelKKP/3860-2266-2266-libertine-christownsend
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, something is up.  What are the permissions and owner of ~/.cache and ~/.cache/libertine-container?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Publishing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I have had people run into this from time to time and I believe it ends up being a permissions error.  I've tried to investigate why this happens and have even chatted w/ the lxc folks, but we couldn't figure out why.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I have never seen the issue myself though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Publish failed: Bad merges
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: See trello
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: ok
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, try setting your ~/.cache to 777 and try again.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No luck
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hrm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So you completely deleted ~/.cache/libertine-container/test and tried again and no luck?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Nope, just changed the permissions, let me try that
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No luck :(
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Freakin' lxc.  It's going to be the death of me.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, give me a little bit to try to figure out what we can do.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: An alternative is to install python3-libertine-chroot and use a chroot style container, just like on the tablet.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: You would need to use '-t chroot' in the libertine-container-manager command.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: That works
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Is that sufficient for your testing?
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, could you please retrigger the tests here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<mzanetti> sil2100, they passed in our jenkins and I can't see what actually failed in that log, hoping it was just some temporary weirdness
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Why on the tablet there is no need to specify '-t chroot'?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: chroot is intended as an alternative container type for devices that can't support unprivileged lxc's.  The kernel version has to be 3.13 or greater to support the lxc's.  So, libertine-container-manager is smart enough to look at the running kernel version and decide which backend to use if '-t' is not specified.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The kernel version on the tablet is 3.10.93+ so l-c-m picks chroot.
<oSoMoN> jibel, dbarth_, pete-woods: I approved silo 2263 (oxide 1.19.5 for xenial+overlay)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ah, I see
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, so I can create a container, install apps, and apps are launched through the scope :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Successfully built
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: thanks
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Great!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt, zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/snapd, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> mterry, everything ok now :)
<mterry> vigo: nice!
<mterry> vigo: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> pete-woods, jgdx, mardy: oxide 1.19.5 in the overlay PPA now, the problem with package installability should be gone now
<pete-woods> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.19.5-0ubuntu1.15.04.1~overlay1 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2295/+packages ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Release pocket
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone delete the qtmir and qtmir-gles packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2275/+packages
<mzanetti> trainguards: a question reagarding the publishing of packages: It happened the second time now already that unity8 packages were published to the overlay ppa but the code is not merged to trunk because it got stuck in the proposed pocket. Shouldn't releasing packages and merging the code be an atomic operation? Right now this locks our developer machines up because dependencies are newer than the code we
<mzanetti> use to build.
<pete-woods> thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it next
<pete-woods> :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done
<sil2100> pete-woods: no onto your request
<pete-woods> no?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<mzanetti> :D
<pete-woods> oh, now
<mzanetti> I make that typo frequently too
<mzanetti> changes context dramatically
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Yeah ;p
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: removed!
<pete-woods> thanks!
<robru> mzanetti: well, true atomicity is impossible, but i hear what you're saying about the long delay there. I raised that issue years ago and was told to keep it this way
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's an atomic operation when all packages are fully released
<sil2100> mzanetti: the original reason for that was to handle the case when the package that got blocked in -proposed gets rejected - this would mean the silo wuld be considered as landed while it is not
<mzanetti> robru, I mean... the thing is, that it could be that we could not actually merge the code because britney finds a serious regression, in which case the overlay ppa is busted because it was published there already
<mzanetti> so to me it really looks like it's either all or nothing
<mzanetti> interesting thing is, packages are not released to zesty
<dobey> mzanetti: that assumes zesty == xenial-overlay though
<mzanetti> this seem s to only affect overlay ppas though
<mzanetti> dobey, yes, dual-landing does assume that
<robru> mzanetti: yeah i agree. Please file a bug against lp:bileto. I'd like to delay the copy to overlay ppa until after the proposed migration happens but we need to discuss a change that big with a wider audience
<dobey> mzanetti: no, it doesn't. it assumes the dependencies are satisfiable in both, not that the binaries are the same
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
<dobey> robru: yeah, it's a weird situation there because we've already run all the autopkgtests for the overlay at that point, so holding publishing on zesty also seems wrong, though it would make it more atomic
<dobey> it also means silos are more likely to hit extraneous issues beyond their control in the development release though
<xnox> mzanetti, it's not a bug, it's a feature.
<mzanetti> can I turn it off then?
<mzanetti> because it's very annoying for our team
<xnox> mzanetti, open tickets to land in zesty only, and forget about xenial-overlay.
<xnox> mzanetti, or do a separate landing from trunk, to xenial-overlay, after trunk was merged.
<mzanetti> not sure what to reply to this
<xnox> mzanetti, e.g. do one series target, per landing.
<mzanetti> you're kidding, aren't you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-keyboard)
<robru> xnox: that doubles the workload
<dobey> xnox: that is a horrible suggestion
<mzanetti> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1649622
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1649622 in Bileto "don't publish packages to overlay ppa until the proposed migration succeeded" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> robru, dobey: not really, second landing would be a no-change rebuild =) but that's just me.
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, anything we can do about silo 2259? It's been stuck in proposed for a day now?
<xnox> robru, are you implying people only validate xenial-overlay, and ignore zesty packages and pretend those "just work" ?
<dobey> xnox: no it's extraneous work for no real benefit
<dobey> haha zesty "just work" good one :P
<dobey> jgdx: autopkgtests are slow right now
<xnox> dobey, where is zesty M10 image by the way?
<dobey> xnox: what's that?
<xnox> or landing only validated on e.g. zesty desktop personal?
<jgdx> dobey, okay, thanks.
<xnox> dobey, tablet?
<robru> xnox: bileto didn't always have dual tickets. That feature was specifically added because everybody hated how awful it was to do a devel ticket and then manually backport devel to the release they actually cared about
<dobey> xnox: sure but why would we build zesty images for it?
<dobey> jgdx: yeah, looks like you're just waiting on unity8 on i386, and there's ~69 packages in the queue, not sure where u8 is in that list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
<robru> dobey: jgdx: it appears to be running for 2 hours if I'm reading that right so i guess it should finish soon
<jgdx> robru, okay, cheers!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<robru> Yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app). Successfully built (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
<xnox> dobey, building zesty images, to test devel series; to roll them onto 17.10; and then 18.04; to be ready for 18.04 LTS
<xnox> dobey, we are half way to the LTS.
<xnox> and effectively have skipped xenial. as i'm thinking 18.04 LTS will be in development, by the time personal snap is stable.
<bdmurray> robru: bug 1649629
<ubot5`> bug 1649629 in Bileto "provide link to diff in PPA description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649629
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
<robru> bdmurray: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 zesty/ubuntu-touch-session: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2292 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2294 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> Saviq, are there known autopkgtest failures for unity8 on zesty currently?
<oSoMoN> it looks like the dh_auto_configure step fails when running qmluitests.sh
<oSoMoN> so it’s not even actually running tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (zesty/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 zesty/unity8-desktop-session: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity8-desktop-session/upstart-dep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-14
<Elleo> cre
<Elleo> oops
<michi_> robru: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2218
<michi_> I somehow managed to create this. Probably by navigating away or some such.
<michi_> It appears impossible to delete it without actually filling it in?
<robru> michi_: correct, it's impossible to delete tickets. You can either just save it for later, or type garbage into description and test plan, then abandon
<michi_> robru: OK, thanks!
<michi_> robru: I typed "garbage" into those two fields, and it worked :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2218 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfull
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.19.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2295/+packages ?
<xnox> oSoMoN, For both release series?
<xnox> oSoMoN, i am guesing for vivid only, as that's what the bileto is configured as.
<xnox> $ ./copy-package --from ppa:osomon/ubuntu/oxide -s vivid --to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/2295 --sponsor osomon oxide-qt
<xnox> Copy candidates:
<xnox> 	oxide-qt 1.19.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1 in vivid
<xnox> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2295
<xnox> Sponsored for: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~osomon
<xnox> Copy [y|N]? y
<xnox> 1 copy requested.
<oSoMoN> xnox, yes, vivid only indeed, thanks!
<oSoMoN> xnox, I will request another silo to target xenial+overlay and zesty, will ask for another copy shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<tdaitx> xnox, how do I get bileto to merge stuff back to the repo? IIRC robru told me I should add a user to the team's repository, but which user is that?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please do a source copy of oxide-qt (xenial and zesty) from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2298/+packages ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<robru> tdaitx: you need to make sure that ~ci-train-bot is in the team that owns your branch
<robru> oSoMoN: one sec
<tdaitx> robru, sweet! thanks ;-)
<xnox> tdaitx, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<robru> tdaitx: yw
 * xnox is too slow
<tdaitx> tks guys
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<davmor2> robru: isn't it like OMG! it's early O'clock there?
<robru> davmor2: 3AM. still jetlagged
<davmor2> robru: go to bed, and lie there with your eyes closed, this will relax your body and mind even if you don't fall asleep
<robru> davmor2: I don't think you understand how important it is that I configure i3wm Right. Now.
 * davmor2 glares at robru 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<mzanetti> trainguards: can you please help me in advancing this? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150
<mzanetti> as I've said yesterday, I don't understand what's wrong in the tests, they all seem to pass... and they also passed multiple times on this silo in our jenkins
<mzanetti> so, I guess retriggering them should help
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey! Have they been re-triggered?
<mzanetti> sil2100, I've asked here yesterday but didn't get any reply... so probably not
<xnox> mzanetti, most likely your silo doesn't have new mir which is in flight landing in the proposed pocket too.
<xnox> mzanetti, have you tried debugging tests with zesty-proposed enabled?
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, I re ran them
<xnox> (locally, e.g. use flat to local autopkgtest running to use proposed pocket for _everything_)
<mzanetti> xnox: https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/108/
<mzanetti> they seem to run on zesty for us, yes
<xnox> mzanetti, from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir landing new qtmir regresses unity8.
<xnox> mzanetti, can you help me navigating to the raw build log?
<mzanetti> xnox, yeah, but in that log there isn't an actual test failure
<xnox> to see, e.g. which qtmir is used?
<mzanetti> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/108/label=amd64,package=unity8,release=zesty,testname=qmluitests.sh/consoleText
<mzanetti> thanks sil2100
<xnox> mzanetti, could you please rerun that jenkins job again?
<xnox> i see qtmir-desktop in zesty-proposed moved to 0.5.0+17.04.20161203-0ubuntu1, and the unity8-jenkins build used 0.5.0+17.04.20161123.3-0ubuntu1 which is older.
<xnox> mzanetti, if you retrigger that jenkins job, i expect it to fail, and then you will have insight as to why/how new qtmir affects unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 PPA/bzr version mismatch (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Preparing packages
<greyback> trainguards: hey, looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir I'm curious if it is actually landing or not
<xnox> greyback, Not considered no, it is not. However, i believe there are actions required from AA to decruft / remove obsolete packages.
<greyback> xnox: ok, I was never certain about the "Not considered" - that's all I needed, thanks
<xnox> greyback, also i don't think it will land, unless everything is rebuild to drop the ABI deps on obsolete packages, no?
<xnox> e.g. has everything been rebuild against libmircommon7, to drop libmircommon6 and has that all landed in zesty-proposed as well?
<xnox> and similar for the rest of the libraries.
<xnox> seb128, i think we need to remove libmircommon6, libmirplatform13, libmirserver41, mir-platform-graphics-android10, mir-platform-graphics-mesa-kms10, mir-platform-graphics-mesa-x10, mir-platform-input-evdev5 from zesty-proposed, as all of these have been superseeded by new ABI packages
<xnox> seb128, where you the one who did AA ack?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, hey, yes, something changed in the archive and our last silo started segfaulting in proposed after having been fine in silo - mterry was looking into it yesterday, not sure where he got yet
<greyback> xnox: sorry, I can't speak for how the mir team does this. I do think what you say manes sense
<mzanetti> xnox, ok, it passed
<xnox> mzanetti, fun! let me retrigger the tests with explicit "use everything from proposed"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. I've got a silo that was blocked on the oxide shadowing issue yesterday.
<xnox> seb128, rmadison -S mir | grep zesty -> confirms that above mentioned obsolete abi packages should be remove from zesty-proposed, as they have become NBS
<pete-woods> I tried re-running the autopkgtests today, but I'm getting the same uninstallable test deps issue
<pete-woods> do I need to rebuild the silo to trick it into thinking the packages have changed or something?
<pete-woods> I see 20161212 in the timestamp
<pete-woods> for e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2275/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20161212_214159_07c45@/log.gz
<pete-woods> I guess that means yes?
<xnox> mzanetti, resubmitted adt tests for unity8, for zesty, on amd64 and i386, with all-proposed=1 flag.
<mzanetti> ok, thanks, lets see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
<sil2100> Fingers crossed
<sil2100> pete-woods: did the new xenial overlay oxide land already?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Successfully built
<xnox> mzanetti, either sil2100 or mine requests hopefully succeed =) and hopefully the failed ones will not shadow passed ones =)
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<mzanetti> xnox, but as I said before, looking through that log I did not even see a test fail. they all passed and for some reason I could not see, the script still exited with code != 0
<pete-woods> sil2100: thought so, yeah
 * pete-woods double checks
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263
<pete-woods> yeah, looks like it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Successfully built
<xnox> mzanetti, i clearly see failures.... from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 -> i see a few things:
<xnox> qmluitests.sh        FAIL non-zero exit status 2 -> obviously
<xnox> make[2]: Target 'tests/CMakeFiles/xvfballtests.dir/all' not remade because of errors.
<xnox> Then look for "Error 2" which brings up a few segmentation faults.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Preparing packages
<xnox> the fun ones are like this:
<xnox> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker11.qml:48:5: QML Header: Mixing of Ubuntu.Components module versions 1.2 and 1.3 detected!
<xnox> qml: WARNING: Header is an internal component of Ubuntu.Components andits API may change or be removed at any moment.Please use MainView and Page instead.
<xnox> qml: WARNING: Header is an internal component of Ubuntu.Components andits API may change or be removed at any moment.Please use MainView and Page instead.
<xnox> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker11.qml:205: TypeError: Cannot read property 'peers' of null
<xnox> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker11.qml:205: TypeError: Cannot read property 'peers' of null
<xnox> it does not look good =/
<xnox> cd /tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/qmltests && env QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/mocks:/tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/mocks:/tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/utils/modules:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml UNITY_TESTING=1 LANGUAGE=C LC_ALL=C.UTF-8
<xnox> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/mocks/libusermetrics:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/mocks/LightDM/IntegratedLightDM/liblightdm LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/bin/xvfb-run --server-args -screen\ 0\ 1024x768x24 --auto-servernum /usr/bin/qmltestrunner -input /tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/tests/qmltests/Dash/Previews/tst_PreviewPayments.qml -o /tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/
<xnox> qmluitests.sh-artifacts/tests/qmltests/testPreviewPayments.xml,xunitxml -o -,txt
<xnox> file:///tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewPayments.qml:58: TypeError: Cannot read property 'store_item_id' of undefined
<xnox> file:///tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewPayments.qml:57: TypeError: Cannot read property 'currency' of undefined
<xnox> file:///tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewPayments.qml:56: TypeError: Cannot read property 'price' of undefined
<xnox> file:///tmp/autopkgtest.f1z1Af/build.BAx/unity8-8.15+17.04.20161207.1/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewPayments.qml:54: TypeError: Cannot read property 'source' of undefined
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
<xnox> aka all the TypeError
<mzanetti> xnox, those typeErrors are warnings...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<mzanetti> the segfault, yeah...
<mzanetti> but then, I don't even know what segfaults, because the test actually runs to its end
<xnox> mzanetti, and i guess one does not get any text output as to _who_ segfaulted, and _which_ tests it was meant to run / fail.
<mzanetti> like, it prints: Totals: 8 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped, 0 blacklisted
<mzanetti> which is when the test binary exits
<xnox> i thought if something segfaults, after passing all the tests, it is still a fail.
<mzanetti> and then next line is a segfrault
<mzanetti> sure...
<xnox> note output is asynchronous
<xnox> and stdout is buffered and segfault is on unbuffered stderr
<xnox> and may thus arrive "ahead of time"
<xnox> =(
<mzanetti> but it's that
<mzanetti> because later it says: tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestPreviewExpandable.dir/build.make:60: recipe for target 'tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestPreviewExpandable' failed
<xnox> ack
<mzanetti> and the "All good messages came from testPreviewExpandable too
 * xnox doesn't read cmake output often
<mzanetti> so it must be that test that segfaults, but after it's all done
<mzanetti> and we can't see that segfault in our jenkins or locally
<xnox> well autopkgtests actually boot zesty VM with zesty everything in terms of the rest of toolchain and base stack, kernel, etc.
<xnox> mzanetti, do you run zesty locally?
<xnox> (including kernel, libc, etc)
<mzanetti> locally here I have xenial...
<xnox> ?!
<mzanetti> but the jenkins runs things on zesty, and actually runs autopkgtest
<mzanetti> like, our jenkins is made as close as possible to britney as we could get
<xnox> does it use qemu / VM runner? cause clearly lxd is not enough. horum.
<pete-woods> mzanetti: /usr/bin/gdb -batch -ex run -ex bt YOUR_TEST
<mzanetti> hmm... would need saviq on those details... he set it up
<xnox> mzanetti, you do know you can point autopkgtests.ubuntu.com at your upstream code repository =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> ^ I find that snippet useful when debugging tests
<pete-woods> that only crash remotely
<xnox> mzanetti, including merge proposals, without needing your own jenkins =)
<pete-woods> to at least get a backtrace
<pete-woods> you can stuff that in your cmake, or wherever appropriate for the thing you think is crashing
<mzanetti> xnox, could well be that our jenkins just triggers autopkgtests.ubuntu.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Preparing packages
<xnox> i'm not sure what is happening. I see that juju-manual-unity8-slave-2 runs tests in a schroot. but i cannot see what juju-manual-jenkaas-unity8-slave-2 is.
<xnox> however, given that adt-run is used and it's on 4.2.2~ubuntu14.04.1 i suspect that your base system there is trusty
<xnox> mzanetti, there is a way to locally bottstrap a vm and run adt tests locally in the qemu vm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Pending binary packages
<xnox> i shall check if that is reproducible, then with fail flag you can ssh in as well to investigate stuff locally.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Preparing packages
<xnox> but e.g. we do run upstream stuff on those runners. e.g.:
<xnox> snapcraft
<xnox> Release:	zesty
<xnox> Architecture:	amd64
<xnox> Build-git:	https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft.git#refs/pull/964/head
<xnox> Env:	['UPSTREAM_PULL_REQUEST=964', 'GITHUB_STATUSES_URL=https://api.github.com/repos/snapcore/snapcraft/statuses/73c74933add8f1ac72463893aee265307f6163df']
<xnox> Ppas:	['snappy-dev/snapcraft-daily']
<xnox> and it can use arbitrary ppas e.g. overlays =)
<boiko_> robru: any clue on what could be causing this: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2233/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20161213_140804_7c691@/log.gz ?
<rvr> marcustomlinson: ping
<marcustomlinson> rvr: hi
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Hi! To test onedrive I'm using the keep-test app
<rvr> marcustomlinson: But doesn't seem to work. How does the app know which storage account must be used?
<marcustomlinson> rvr: haven't been on that project for a while. xavigarcia ^
<rvr> marcustomlinson: xavigarcia: https://trello.com/c/txuXYKHv/3864-2278-2278-storage-provider-onedrive-gary-wzl77
<marcustomlinson> rvr: from when I wrote that test app, it' would just select the default provider. xavigarcia would have to help here. Not sure what default is being selected
<xavigarcia> rvr: I know we had issues in zesty with app-launch.
<rvr> xavigarcia: This is Xenial + Overlay
<xavigarcia> rvr: oh, ok... in that case I should try myself
<marcustomlinson> xavigarcia: thank xavi
<marcustomlinson> thanks even
<xavigarcia> rvr: I'm trying to land a command line client that gives more information
<rvr> I installed two storage providers, onedrive and owncloud
<rvr> xavigarcia: Cool
<xavigarcia> rvr: at the moment keeper only uses the first account that storage-framework returns... we need to fix that now that we have new providers
<xavigarcia> rvr: try disabling the owncloud provider for a quick test
<xavigarcia> rvr: but anyway... I will test it myself as soon as I can
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
<rvr> xavigarcia: No luck uninstalling storage-framework-owncloud.. hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, regarding silo 2259---yesterday I was told it should take two hours, but now I worry. It's taken longer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<xnox> jgdx, click on the link from the ticket... look that unity8 regressed, look at the backscroll in this channel where we are talking about unity8 regression in zesty-proposed for like half a day =)
<xnox> jgdx, did you look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings ? no notice that things are ok with ubuntu-system-settings ?
<jgdx> xnox, what link in the ticket?
<xnox> jgdx, on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 top of the page, stuff in orage is clickable, eht Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings ) -> clicking on zesty/ubuntu-system-settings will take you to zesty-proposed proposed migration output and that says why the package in question is not considered for migration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
<jgdx> xnox, right, an i386 failure in unity8… Not sure there's anything I can do about that, and the backscroll doesn't conclude with anything, does it?
<jgdx> at least i fail to see it
<xnox> jgdx, we are investigating it. and no, ubuntu-system-settings will not land until we figure out causes unity8 to fail. there is new packages for mir, unity8, ubuntu-system-settings etc. all in zesty-proposed. And all of them put together, fail =)
<xnox> which can't be good =)
<pete-woods> boiko: that's the same error I get in my silo (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275)
<pete-woods> it's something about a an oxide update in -security shadowing the version of oxide in the overlay
<pete-woods> but I *thought* the fix was supposed to have landed
<pete-woods> but it doesn't seem to have helped
<boiko> :-S
<jgdx> xnox, okay thank you. Maybe it warrants a "Known issue"? Otherwise I'll just come back tomorrow and be a jerk again
<jgdx> quite a bit of infrastructure running u8 autopkg tests it seems
<xnox> jgdx, why would you be a jerk, when other engineers are working on resolve all of desktop failing?
<xnox> jgdx, and you can, view, if and when that is resolved? e.g. I see mterry and mesa maintainers are working to resolve it too.
<jgdx> xnox, jerk = me asking questions like above :)
<jgdx> so no jerkier than just now
<xnox> jgdx, it's not a known issue, and doesn't warrant anything. Is there nothing else you can work on in the mean time?
<jgdx> seems it is a known issue though. Anyway, yes I have things to do, but some include landings.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Successfully built
<xavigarcia> rvr: :( I will test it myself, then, and will let you know if it worked for me
<rvr> xavigarcia: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2290 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/installed-qmltests
<mterry> dednick: ick yeah that doesn't surprise me, I bet we conflict
<dednick> mterry: bah!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
<alan_g> seb128: ticket 2299 has libmiral2 which will supersede libmiral1 (but doesn't break it). Do I need you to sign that off?
<seb128> alan_g, yes, new binary name
<seb128> alan_g, but I'm busy today, can you try to find another archive admin?
 * alan_g wishes there were a list of AAs
<alan_g> I'll try
<xnox> alan_g, hhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active ?
<xnox> alan_g, permissions and ACLs in launchpad are granted on people, hence pretty much everything has a team for given roles.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<alan_g> xnox: thanks. (Sometimes wishes are granted)
<alan_g> apw: ticket 2299 has libmiral2 which will supersede libmiral1 (but doesn't break it). Seems I need an AA to approve that, and you're on the list. Can you help?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
<alan_g> trainguards: ticket 2180 has been sitting in zenial/proposed. Is anything stopping it from landing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Merging branches
<jgdx> xnox, silo 2288 was merged, btw
<jgdx> so not blocked anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/installed-qmltests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Currently building (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (xenial/camera-app, zesty/camera-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1644268
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/pay-service, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/persistent-cache-cpp, zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/thumbn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8-desktop-session: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2291/+files/unity8-desktop-session_1.0.13+17.04.20161212-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (xenial/camera-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/thumbnailer, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (zesty/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/keeper, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity-scopes-she
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Failed to build (zesty/pay-service). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<bschaefer> seb128, hello! I need an archive admin to take a look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 if you get a chance!
<seb128> bschaefer, hey, I already did yesterday and say it looked good, did it change since?
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm it seems to still be stuck? greyback ^
<greyback> seb128: it might be blocked by the unity8 autopackage tests failing in the qtmir release that mir depends on
<greyback> those tests are failing due to the mesa in -proposed breaking something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
<seb128> right
<seb128> see discussions earlier on #ubuntu-devel between mterry and tjaalton
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<greyback> seb128: exactly. In the end, someone pushed that unity8 landing through
<greyback> not sure who
<seb128> bschaefer, in any case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.25.0+17.04.20161203-0ubuntu1
<seb128> bschaefer, so you don't need an archive admin
<seb128> unsure who you need though
<seb128> or maybe you need, olds binaries need to be cleared
<seb128> I can do that
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks! It also seems that mir is stuck in proposed for zesty: Proposed pocket ( zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<bschaefer> which i guess is from the mesa
<bschaefer> which you were just mentioning :) (i dont have the backlog for that)
<mterry> seb128, greyback: I *think* the u8 landing went through because we rebuilt with all-proposed=1?
<seb128> mterry, could be I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Pending binary packages (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Successfully built
<robru> alan_g: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#qtmir yeah you're blocked by autopkgtest regressions. You'll need to investigate those, possibly have a core dev retry them
<robru> Looks like some people are discussing it in the scrollback here
<robru> boiko: no idea sorry, but it sounds like a lot of people are affected by unity8 today, read the scrollback. I'm not sure what the solution is but it sounds like people are working on it
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> xnox: any progress with unity8 issue that seems to be blocking the entire world?
<xnox> robru, not up to me. unity8 itself is fine. We currently believe it is mesa at fault.
<xnox> robru, (hence e.g. unity8 by itself migrated)
<xnox> robru, futher up mterry and tj<tab> were looking into it.
<xnox> robru, imho we should be removing mesa from -proposed, or like downgrading it into a silo/ppa.
<dobey> i guess a downgrade would be super annoying
<mterry> robru, xnox: yeah tj was looking at it, he uploaded mesa -- I also recommend getting that version of mesa outta there until it can be figured out.  That's why we have -proposed
<dobey> needing lots of rebuilds
<robru> Hmm
<mterry> But I don't know how disruptive that would be
<mterry> I don't know whether the new mesa introduces new API that libraries would be linked against
<xnox> mterry, indeed. using silo for mesa, is more of a future looking statement for next mesa upgrade whenever that happens.
<Saviq> oSoMoN, sorry for the late reply, yes, something happened between the time we had our silo (2150) tested and it going into proposed, I believe mterry was having a look
<mterry> Presumably none that have migrated, since mesa hasn't yet
<xnox> mterry, i think it's like a tenticle of 10 packages or what not.
<mterry> Saviq: well I think the "something happened" is that the silo doesn't test against proposed, does it?  But once it's in proposed, autopkg does use other proposed packages and that's when it bit us
<Saviq> mterry, autopkgtest doesn't use proposed unless instructed to
<xnox> mterry, yes and no. we don't use all of the proposed by default, but a subset of considered packages (triggers) in proposed to test package in question, and migrate.
<Saviq> so something must've gotten migrated
<mterry> tj was saying there was a similar problem with gtk a bit back, and it was fixed in libepoxy?  I didn't follow that history, but I guess this is just a new symptom of an old underlying bug
<mterry> And he was going to go and bisect mesa
<mterry> So it didn't necessarily sound like a quick solution, though maybe we'll get lucky
<mterry> Hence why I favor just pulling the package with the clear regression.
<robru> yeah sounds like reverting mesa is the most correct thing to do but also the hardest, having to rebuild all rdeps will be quite the pain for everybody. with any luck a fixed mesa can be uploaded soon that unblocks everything
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Failed to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Uploading build (xenial/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.19.6-0ubuntu2 (zesty) from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2298/+packages ?
<robru> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Successfully built
<vigo> alan_g, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 QA Signoff: Failed
<greyback> trainguards: sorry to poke again, but http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir still blocked by unity8 autopackage tests failing due the mesa in -proposed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<greyback> is it possible to rerun the unity8 autopkg tests without that mesa version in proposed, just to verify them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
<sil2100> greyback: by default autopkgtests don't use proposed - do you know if the recent test run was with all_proposed?
<sil2100> greyback: hm, wait, I don't see any failures for mir here from the autopkgtests POV
<sil2100> greyback: do you mean qtmir?
<greyback> sil2100: I think mir blocked by qtmir, which has failing unty8
<greyback> yeah
<greyback> sil2100: I don't know if it was run with all_proposed.
<greyback> sil2100: oh hang on, it's a different error in the log entirely
<xnox> greyback, ... which depends on new mesa no?
<xnox> greyback, as in the new mir/qtmir depends on the new mesa, and things regress with new mesa, thus i thought one cannot jump out of that doom
<greyback> xnox: I think I'm totally wrong with the mesa thing. unity8 autopkg test failing for other reason entirely (mismatch with libunity-api)
<xnox> ah
<sil2100> greyback: looking at the tests of qtmir I see that no mesa from -proposed is used
<sil2100> greyback: so a real failure then, no?
<xnox> greyback, should unity8 be rebuild against new abi somewhere?
<greyback> sil2100: yeah sorry, I assumed it was the old problem
<greyback> xnox: the unity8 version it is building is the old one, 8.15+17.04.20161207.3-0ubuntu1 was released since. That might be why the mismatch
<greyback> I don't know how an older unity8 could be made to build against the newer libunity-api
<xnox> greyback, i've retried the tests, eventually they should rerun with the uptodate unity8 (the one that migrated to zesty yesterday)
<greyback> xnox: ack, thanks
<xnox> i shall assume that if unity8 passed yesterday it will still pass today
<xnox> (unity8 with things but without mesa)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Release pocket
<greyback> xnox: sil2100: mir 0.25 finally migrated, thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Phew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Diff missing (zesty/libvirt). Ready to build (xenial/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Ready to build (xenial/libvirt). Successfully built (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Proposed pocket (zesty/address-book-app). Release pocket (xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2297 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 /: Failed to update local lp:messaging-framework cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 /: Failed to update local lp:dialer-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 /: Failed to update local lp:webbrowser-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 /: Failed to update local lp:storage-framework cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Ready to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfull
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2305 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
<vigo> pete-woods, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
<xnox> robru, does "zesty, yakkety, xenial" mean SRUs for everything? Or do i need to create three tickets for landing something into zesty + 2 SRUs?
<robru> xnox: yeah it's SRUs. The ones that target overlay say -overlay
<xnox> robru, brilliant!
<vigo_> pete-woods, hey
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> vigo_: hi
<pete-woods> vigo_: any better luck this time?
<vigo_> pete-woods, nope
<pete-woods> dammit
<vigo_> I still can't see the bugfixes
<pete-woods> perhaps dumb question, but you're rebooting, or restarting indicator-network after installing the silo, right?
<vigo_> I tried the wizard one and still get a blank page that says no network available and the wifi icon is off
<pete-woods> you tried USS?
<vigo_> pete-woods, didn't restarted it
<vigo_> and yes I rebooted after isntalling the silo
<vigo_> installing*
 * pete-woods is totally stumped :(
<vigo_> pete-woods, I can paste you the process I followed and you can let me know if I missed something
<pete-woods> well if you restarted after installing the silo
<pete-woods> I don't see what else you could do wrong..
<vigo_> but apt-cache shows that indicator-network version is from the ppa so it should be working
 * pete-woods just trying something on the CLI to allow some sanity checking
<pete-woods> okay, can you run d-feet
<pete-woods> look up the session bus
<pete-woods> and find indicator.network
<pete-woods> open the path /com/canonical/indicator/network/phone_wifi_settings
<pete-woods> open org.gtk.Menus
<pete-woods> and call the Start method
<pete-woods> and put: [0,]
<pete-woods> into the parameters
<pete-woods> actually, just something to check there
<pete-woods> indicator-network is definitely running, right?
<pete-woods> status indicator-network
<pete-woods> maybe need to "start indicator-network"
<pete-woods> if not
<pete-woods> as it's manually started under unity7
<pete-woods> this is likely the problem
<pete-woods> and is with my bad instructions
<pete-woods> vigo_: ^
<vigo_> pete-woods, good, thanks
 * vigo_ trying
<xnox> robru, horum. i guess i want "yakkety,xenial" option. because fix has already landed in zesty, but i now going to only cherrypick things into stable series.
<xnox> robru, could you add "yakkety,xenial" option too? =)
 * xnox guesses i am asking for too much.
<robru> xnox: just do z, y, x for now and copy the zesty version in there
<xnox> robru, ack!
<vigo_> pete-woods, indicator-network does not start at boot
<vigo_> status stop/waiting
<vigo_> if I start it I still can't see wifi networks and when I reboot indicator-network is stopped again
<pete-woods> vigo_: that's expected behaviour
<pete-woods> It only starts automatically in unity8
<pete-woods> Not 7
<pete-woods> As unity7 doesn't support e.g. the WiFi and modem widgets
<pete-woods> It needs to be started before you run USS
<vigo_> pete-woods, ck
<vigo_> ack
<pete-woods> I've updated my poor test instructions, at any rate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<vigo_> pete-woods, thanks but didn't work
<vigo_> even if I start it manuallt wifi settings won't show any wifi Ap list
<pete-woods> vigo_: okay, try installing indicators-client, and open up the indicator-network section
<pete-woods> I'm kinda clutching at straws here
<pete-woods> you do have a wireless card in this VM, right?
<vigo_> pete-woods, that's it I'm not running qemu with the right bits
<pete-woods> vigo_: whew. at least I'm not going mad!
<pete-woods> I have a handful of little thumbnail-sized USB wifi dongles for this sort of thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
<bschaefer> seb128, hey, if you get a chance silo 2299 needs an AA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
<seb128> bschaefer, no sorry, I'm on holidays in an hour or so and still have a day worth of work
<bschaefer> seb128, no worries and thanks! Enjoy your holidays!
<seb128> bschaefer, yw!
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> I meant
<bschaefer> haha
<seb128> bschaefer, thanks, you too ;-)
<bschaefer> :)
<seb128> replying on different channels and getting replies mixed :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Pending binary packages (xenial/util-linux). Release pocket (zesty/util-linux). Successfully built (yakkety/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2310 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2310 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Release pocket (zesty/util-linux). Successfully built (xenial/util-linux, yakkety/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2310 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/libircclient, zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/mfw-plugin-irc: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Ready to build (xenial/libircclient, zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/libircclient, zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-op
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtima
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3077 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Dependency wait (bionic/ironic). Diff missing (bionic/horizon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/ironic). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon). Pending binary packages (bionic/mistral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/manila, bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral). Pending binary packages (bionic/ironic)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/ironic). Failed to build (bionic/manila, bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Currently building (bionic/manila). Diff missing (bionic/ironic). Failed to build (bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral). Pending binary packages (bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Currently building (bionic/senlin). Failed to build (bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Dependency wait (bionic/senlin). Failed to build (bionic/sahara). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/watcher)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Dependency wait (bionic/senlin). Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache.). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/autopkgtest). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard, bionic/senlin). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/autopkgtest). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., artful/Failed, artful/cache., artful/local, artful/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, artful/to, artful/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/senlin). Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/horizon, bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/autopkgtest). Ready to build (/:, artful/Failed, artful/cache., artful/local, artful/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, artful/to, artful/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/horizon). Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/senlin, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/horizon, bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/senlin, bionic/trove-dashboard, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/senlin, bionic/trove-dashboard, bionic/watcher). Pending binary packages (bionic/horizon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/horizon). Failed to build (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/senlin, bionic/trove-dashboard, bionic/watcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Proposed pocket (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects). Release pocket (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/horizon). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ironic, bionic/manila, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-openstacksdk, bionic/sahara, bionic/senlin, bionic/trove-dashboard, bionic/watcher). Pending binary packages (bionic/manila-ui, bionic/sahara-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3078 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3079 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3079 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3080 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3080 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3005 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6, zesty/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6). Ready to build (xenial/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5, yakkety/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5, yakkety/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6, zesty/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3078 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3078 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3078 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3081 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3081 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtchar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src, bionic/qtwayland-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Pending
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src, bionic/qtwayland-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtx11extras-op
<tsimonq2> Been having some CI Train Qt fun tonight. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtserialport-opensource-src, bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src, bionic/qttranslations-opensource-src, bionic/qtwayland-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtx11extras-op
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Failed to build (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Failed to build (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3083 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Pending binary packages (bionic/tea). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmult
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/tea). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Successfully built
